# [Vile] Puppy-Kicking PCs at Work, part 2



## Telsar (Jul 19, 2004)

At Madame Brie’s, Loni says to Accalon “I’m not sure who’s in charge.  Brie doesn’t leave that often, and when she had before it was… um, Jeleneth who dealt with the clients.  I guess Jovana would be next in line.  Where is she?”  The girls look around for her, taking awhile to find her hiding in another room on the first floor.  When they bring her out, she looks a little wild-eyed, and she says to them “Are you sure it’s dead?  I saw it, I mean, what it really was.  And felt it.  And then Brie said she was leaving and…”  The girls convince her that he’s really not coming back and the woman seems to calm down.  When asked about Loni’s price, she rattles off “80 silver for the night, or 80 silver for the day.”  She takes Accalon’s money (if he gives it), sits on a couch, collecting herself, then notices a blood red stain and some archon-flesh right next to her where someone wiped it, and she jumps up.  She says, “Just… just get this cleaned!  All of it!  Right now!” and she rushes out of the room.

Loni looks a little concerned for her, then looks at Accalon, saying, “She quoted a price.  I guess that means I get out of cleaning duty… if you’re ready.”  She smiles at the warrior, and comes over to him, leaning against him slightly, but tenderly, trying not to cause him any discomfort with his injuries, as she leads him upstairs to some much needed rest.

Meanwhile, Aligor and T’aria get some rest too, while some of the remainder of the party (or maybe all), including Lydia and probably Gwyn, remembering the quality of cover provided by the small forest just north of Taeirn, head for there to set up camp.  As far as anyone can tell, they aren’t followed, and once in the forest, they quickly set up tents and bedrolls to get their sleep.

[Note- I assumed Gwyn going to the outskirts of the city meant he’d meet up with Lydia.  Sunedilar, Alev, and/or Alicia can have went with them, if they don’t have anything else they’d rather do.  If they _do_ have something they’d rather do, it will occur before the following: ]


By mid-afternoon, Aligor and T’aria are feeling much better after their naps.  Aligor heads to Boone’s to discuss their travel plans to the ruins.  While T’aria dresses, discarding the burned clothes for something fresh, she hears a loud pounding, like someone knocking hard on a door somewhere in the Inn.  Through her closed door, she can hear the Innkeeper’s voice in the hallway, presumably at someone else’s door, saying “Yes, it was a large party, but they all left shortly after arriving.  Only one of the women have come back, but she left again, so I don’t think any of them are here now.”

Then T’aria hears another voice, also familiar; the deep authoritative voice of Lieutenant Modrin.  “You need to send a message to us when they get back.  We just need to ask them some questions.  Well, some _more_ questions, if it’s who I think it is.  When the woman came back, was she wearing a light blue dress with lacy trim?”  T’aria looks at the discarded burned clothes, the ones originally taken from Elorelei’s, and realizes that’s the dress he’s talking about.  The innkeeper says “No, no, she was wearing a long robe, with a Boccob symbol on it.”  He mutters something like “Hmmm… none of them looked like that.”  They continue to talk, but move farther down the hall, making hearing through the door impossible.

[T'aria rolled Listen 20+3=23]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 19, 2004)

T'aria sighs as they move away down the hall, then snickers. _Seems that it's a good thing the innkeep didn't see me with Gwyn's group... but I better go before they realize the difference...._ She inspects her burns. _And find some healing, if possible._

She dresses and spends a bit of time altering her appearance before slipping out of the Inn, saddlebags over one shoulder. _I'll just collect Shadow and be on my way...._

[OOC: T'aria will try to avoid the Innkeep as well as the Lieutenant (although hopefully he's gone). She will use her disguise kit (Disguise +8) to change her appearance as much as possible from yesterday's. She's hoping to be able to get into the stable, get Shadow saddled, and lead him out before being noticed... although somehow I doubt that will happen. ]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 19, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon nods in agreement while smiles affectionately at Loni while he gives a handful of gold pieces, at the agreed upon price to Jovana, but upon seeing the worry in Loni’s eyes Accalon kisses her own the forehead, and then looks deeply into her eyes as a small smile plays across his features, “I don’t mind sparing you for awhile if you think your friend and sister needs your attention.  After all I do need to sleep and you’ve proven to be quite the distraction.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 19, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Aligor and T’aria get some rest too, while some of the remainder of the party (or maybe all), including Lydia and probably Gwyn, remembering the quality of cover provided by the small forest just north of Taeirn, head for there to set up camp.  As far as anyone can tell, they aren’t followed, and once in the forest, they quickly set up tents and bedrolls to get their sleep.
> 
> [Note- I assumed Gwyn going to the outskirts of the city meant he’d meet up with Lydia.  Sunedilar, Alev, and/or Alicia can have went with them, if they don’t have anything else they’d rather do.  If they _do_ have something they’d rather do, it will occur before the following




ooc: That's fine by me. Since Alicia sticks out in a croud it would be best to get her out of town asap.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Jul 20, 2004)

Alev would like to get out of town as well -- this one's been used up, as far as he's concerned.

_(Popping in quickly to say yes, I am still alive and following the game when I can -- just don't have a very permanent living situation or reliable internet access at the moment.)_


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 20, 2004)

Waking from a deep sleep, Aligor feels something wet.  Bane continues liccking the dwarfs face, until he wakes up. Somewhat enraged, Aligor gets up immediately, and glares at the dog. * "Damn mutt!  Git outta my face!"*  After calming down a bit, Aligor remembers that he forgot to give Bane his scrap of meat last night.  Pulling out his pack, he procures 2 pieces of meat and throws them across the room for Bane to scamper off and eat.  

_That sure was one helluva night!  At least I got a little work out.  Now it's time to git to Boone's and pick up my Urgosh.  I sure hope it comes in handy..._

Gathering his things, Aligor gets a quick bite to eat of some dried jerky from his pack.  Calling to Bane, they head over to Boone's.  Used to the city, Aligor uses the 'less travveled' rout, making sure he stays away from the overly crowded areas.  When he gets to Boone's he will call out for the him, telling him that he needs to speak with him.

*"Hey Boone!  Git out here!  I gotta question fer ya!"*  Looking at his items, he knows that this journey to the ruins will need for him to restock on some things to prepare.  He takes a mental note of what he needs to get.  Maybe he could even get Boone to run someone over to the shop area to get the things for him....


----------



## Telsar (Jul 21, 2004)

At Madame Brie’s, Loni looks at Accalon a bit confused, then realizes who he means.  "Oh, you think Jovana needs comfort?  Yes, I guess she does, but she feels so superior to me, I know I couldn't do anything for her."  She looks a bit sad at that, but then smiles and says, "You're the one who needs my attention."  She kisses him on the cheek and leads him upstairs.

In one of the empty bedrooms (without a voyeur closet), Loni helps Accalon to undress and says "You were so very brave today.  You saved us.  And I don't think it was just for the money.  I've seen how you look at me," she blushes at that, but then adds, "and at the other girls.  I think you care about us."  She lies down beside Accalon on the bed, her hands gently caressing him, careful not to touch any of the cuts and bruises.  "Now... you just want to sleep?  My mother used to sing me a lullaby.  I'm not sure my voice will do it justice though."


At the Inn, T’aria, looking much different than before, makes her way to the stables, and readies Shadow for travel.  As she leads the horse out of the stall, a voice yells out to her “That ain’t your horse!”  She turns to see a blonde human boy, perhaps 10 years old.  He says “I seen the girl what brought in that horse, and you ain’t her.”  Apparently T’aria’s disguise has worked too well.  Before she deals with the boy, however, she notices, across the street and in the shadow of a building, the glint of crossbow bolt.  The crossbow is aimed in the direction of her and the boy.

[T’aria rolled Spot 17+6=23]

[BTW, I don’t think any mention of the original groups horses has been made.  Should we assume they took them to Madame Brie’s, or did you return to the Inn for them, or are they still at the Inn and you went by foot?  Alicia would have to go by foot regardless unless a special mount was found.]


Meanwhile, Aligor calls out to Boone in front of his antique’s shop.  The human comes out with a dirty rag in his hand, apparently from cleaning something, and says “What are you doing here?  You couldn’t have gotten in trouble that quickly!”  Suddenly, something hits Aligor from behind, something that bursts open, covering the dwarf in a yellow goo.  Even as the dwarf turns around to see who did this, the goo begins to harden, particularly around his feet, making walking, let alone running, impossible until the hardened gunk is scraped off.  Boone says, “Aw, damn.  Guess you could have at that.”

[Aligor failed a Spot check to see his attacker.  Was hit.  Aligor rolled Reflex save 9+2=11, failed, to see if the goo stuck him to the ground.]

The person responsible steps out from behind a cart fifty feet away where he had been hiding.  He’s a tall man, with long black braided hair, wearing dark, loose fitting clothes with a number of odd symbols emblazoned on it.  He says “Did you think you could betray Hex and get away with it?  He knows you didn’t do the job he hired you for.  He knows you set the authorities on him.  And he knows you killed three of his men.  Have anything to say before I collect the bounty on your head?”  Not particularly waiting for a response, he holds his hands out, in a manner Aligor has seen often enough… the beginnings of someone casting a spell.

[Characters by Initiative:
Aligor, unhurt
Boone, unhurt
Bane, HPs:5/6
Wizard, unhurt

Note: Bane will get back his one HP when he rests, but since he was guarding, he wasn't resting.]


In the unnamed forest, north of Taeirn, the party members rest comfortably for a few hours.  Alicia, not fitting in a tent, rests on the hard ground with one of the party’s extra bedrolls for a pillow.  But at one point during a dream about her enjoyable time with the late Anton (Elorelei’s driver), she thinks she hears a loud rustling sound coming from outside the bedroom.  But then her eyes pop open and she realizes she’s not in that bedroom.  She still thinks she heard the noise, though.  The others continue to sleep soundly in their tents.

[Alicia rolled 19 on a default Listen check.  Note, I had no idea if the party kept someone on watch.  But with Alicia outside and everyone so tired, I assumed the party would expect any threats to attack her first anyway, and so not worry about a watch this one time.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 21, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon looks sleepily at Loni as he rolls over to face her and to hold her, “I guess my feelings are rather obvious around you…  Your quite right, the money was not my prime reason, you need my help, and so did your sister.  I care for them to but not nearly as much as I do you.  Does it bother you that I care for your sisters?”  

Giving a loving smile he wraps her up tightly as they legs intertwine, “I’m sure your voices is that of a song bird, and just sleep for awhile…  After that we can wear each outer out properly and sleep together… If you don’t mind that is?”









*OOC:*


He can fall asleep in the middle of her sound and after she replies, I figure he’s tired enough to hold any questions for her until he wakes up.  Everything in between him fallowing asleep and him waking to meet the others can be brushed over…  Suffice it to say that he’s loving and tender with her.


----------



## Cepter (Jul 21, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

After seeing the mass of soldiers at the burned out church, Sunedilar became all too aware that he was not going to be getting. He quickly rejoined the others in moving away from the city, avoiding patrols as much as possible on the way.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 21, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> In the unnamed forest, north of Taeirn, the party members rest comfortably for a few hours.  Alicia, not fitting in a tent, rests on the hard ground with one of the party’s extra bedrolls for a pillow.  But at one point during a dream about her enjoyable time with the late Anton (Elorelei’s driver), she thinks she hears a loud rustling sound coming from outside the bedroom.  But then her eyes pop open and she realizes she’s not in that bedroom.  She still thinks she heard the noise, though.  The others continue to sleep soundly in their tents.
> 
> [Alicia rolled 19 on a default Listen check.  Note, I had no idea if the party kept someone on watch.  But with Alicia outside and everyone so tired, I assumed the party would expect any threats to attack her first anyway, and so not worry about a watch this one time.]




Alicia wakes up from her dream covered in sweat, still groaning slightly in recollection of yesterday. The sound of his ribs breaking as she crushed him under her weight in the final throes of passion still echoes in her ears... But no, there was something else. A noice, here, now. 
Her instincts kick in as she looks around the campsite and creeps slowly to a crouching position. Holding her sword in both hands (but with her armour still on the ground) she looks around for an intruder.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 22, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, Aligor calls out to Boone in front of his antique’s shop. The human comes out with a dirty rag in his hand, apparently from cleaning something, and says “What are you doing here? You couldn’t have gotten in trouble that quickly!” Suddenly, something hits Aligor from behind, something that bursts open, covering the dwarf in a yellow goo. Even as the dwarf turns around to see who did this, the goo begins to harden, particularly around his feet, making walking, let alone running, impossible until the hardened gunk is scraped off. Boone says, “Aw, damn. Guess you could have at that.”
> 
> [Aligor failed a Spot check to see his attacker. Was hit. Aligor rolled Reflex save 9+2=11, failed, to see if the goo stuck him to the ground.]
> 
> ...



Aligor feeling the goo harden and hold him in place while he turns, narrow shis eyes, and sees the man walk from behind the cart.

_Hmm, seems as though this one needs a little lesson!_

*"Considerin its not even time ta go to the place to find the guy, I haven't broke any deal yet.  But I guess you changed that!  Bane, what the hell you waitin fer?  Git em!"*

Bane, being the guard dog that Aligor raised, barks wildly at the man threatening his master.  Intent on making sure that his master sticks around to feed him, Bane will do what he must.  (Guard dog would defend his master against threats.  Aligor will command him to charge the wizard. +3 Handle Animal)

As he commands his dog to try and throw the wizards spell off, Aligor reactively grabs his waraxe when hit by the object, and when finding himself glued to the floor, yells to Boone, *"Distract that guy or help me outta this crap!  But make it fast!"*  (Ask Boone to distract the guy or try to help him get out of the goo)

While speaking, he will swing down at the stuff holding him with a great warcry, hoping to break free of it soon enough to deal with the man responsible.  (1d10+4 dmg)

OOC - Hopefully Bane will get a successful attack, distracting the man.  if charging, Bite +4, 1d4+1 dmg.  Boone will either try to help Aligor, throw something at the man across the street, or walk away.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 22, 2004)

[OOC  Darn, I was hoping I'd get this map posted before Fangor posted.  Oh well.   This is a dual map, showing the area Aligor is in and the area T'aria is in.  1 square=5 feet.  Hopefully all the red letters indicating characters are obvious who they mean.  Will respond to this IC thread within an hour or two]


----------



## Telsar (Jul 22, 2004)

Accalon drifts off to sleep with Loni pleasantly singing a a very sappy lullaby about animals gaining magical powers from a child’s love and dreams.  Throughout the day, periods of sleep are interrupted by periods of gentle love-making, particularly on Loni’s part, since she doesn’t wish to agitate Accalon’s injuries.  At one point, during mid-afternoon, Accalon awakens to find Loni missing, but before he can investigate, she quietly comes in the room, whispering “That lieutenant guy is downstairs again, talking with Brie.”

[The DM isn’t sure what the plan is on Accalon meeting with the others.  What I have heard is that they’ll send someone, disguised, to talk with Brie, and come back to talk with Aligor about the plans to go to the ruins, but that’s all supposed to be on the next day.]


At the antique shop, Aligor yells his commands at Bane, but the dog seems very curious about the gunk covering Aligor, first sniffing it, then licking it and getting his tongue stuck for a moment before he can pull it free.  The dwarf hacks at the hardened stuff at his feet, almost freeing himself, when Boone rushes over and says “Dwarf, why are you getting me in this?!?  If he hits me with a spell, that urgrosh is going to cost you double!”  He pulls out a dagger, however, and does scrape enough of the goo that Aligor can wrench his feet free from the ground.  However, this gunk is still all over him, hindering his movement.  Aligor realizes that this gunk is continuing to harden, and eventually should become so brittle that it just falls off.

[Aligor rolled Handle Animal 4+3=7, failed.  Aligor rolled damage 10+4=14, Boone finishes off what’s needed to free him.  Aligor is still effectively entangled (-2 to attacks, -4 to Dex), but can move at half-speed (15 feet per Move).  Aligor rolled Int roll 20 to realize the gunk has a limited duration.]

The wizard finishes casting his spell, and three bolts of magical energy spring from his hands, zooming towards Aligor, striking him unerringly.  The wizard says “Hex said you were supposed to meet up with some halfling at high sun.  That was hours ago.  Too bad you didn’t go, though… he had a lot more than just me waiting to deal with you.  But now I get all the glory… and the bounty!”

[Aligor takes 12 points of damage from the magic missiles.  Note- I think I said, at the time, high sun would be in 3-4 hours from when you were talking with Hex.  All the stuff at Brie’s took awhile, so with the rest, there’s no way you could have made the meeting when he wanted you to.  Lucky for you, probably.  

Characters by Initiative:
Aligor, HPs: 25/37
Boone, unhurt
Bane, HPs: 5/6
Wizard, unhurt]


Outside Taeirn, in the forest, Alicia looks around cautiously.  She thinks she sees some trees or bushes, far in the distance, at least 100 feet, moving oddly.  Perhaps caused by some creature moving around out there.  It doesn’t _seem_ to be moving closer, but whatever it is, it is definitely moving.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 22, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon wakes up far quicker than he planed as he frowns and sits up; it still takes sometime as he wipes his eyes while he thinks upon the situation, “Do either of them know I’m still here?  What are they discussing?”

Tossing the covers aside, he rubs his eyes again, before he starts to dress, “My beloved, I think we should have slept more.”









*OOC:*


 I figured Loni could help dress him… As for the plan that sounds like what I know…  It was glossed over in high PbP style. Aka it would have taken an extra day or two to get everyone online with it.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 22, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Outside Taeirn, in the forest, Alicia looks around cautiously.  She thinks she sees some trees or bushes, far in the distance, at least 100 feet, moving oddly.  Perhaps caused by some creature moving around out there.  It doesn’t _seem_ to be moving closer, but whatever it is, it is definitely moving.




Alicia gets up on her feet and starts walking towards the movement in the bushes. In a quiet but playful voice she speaks to herself, "Come out little manimal, I'm feeling hungry."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 22, 2004)

T'aria casually takes a very small step back to put the wall of the stall in-between herself and the crossbow. _Damn... I don't have time for this!_ She looks at the boy and sighs.

"This horse is my friend's, I've come to pick it up for her. Look, it's name is Shadow, and my friend's name is Taryn," T'aria says, giving the name she signed into the Inn with. She continues to watch the place where the crossbowman is hidden out of the corner of her eyes, waiting for him to move, and obviously far more preoccupied with that then the boy.

[OOC: Bluff, of course... she's a bit distracted (by the threat of the crossbow and the fact that she is still hurt), so thus the not very good bluff.  Also, she'll bribe the boy if she thinks it'll work.]


----------



## Telsar (Jul 23, 2004)

Upstairs at Madame Brie’s, Loni helps Accalon don his armor as she says “I didn’t stay long to listen to what they were talking about.  I wanted to tell you before you came downstairs.  I did hear him ask if any of the adventuring party was here, and she said no.  I’m not sure if that meant she was lying, or she doesn’t realize you stayed here today.  He doesn’t have any other guards with him.  He’s by himself.  I don’t really understand all this though.  You guys killed something kidnapping and casting spells on girls.  He should be thanking you for doing his job.”  She gives Accalon a concerned look, clearly wanting to help any way possible.


In the forest, Alicia moves towards her prey.  Unfortunately, the rest of the party continue to sleep soundly, failing to hear her move off.  After about half a minute, Alicia makes it up to where she saw the movement, rather quietly given her bulk. At first she doesn’t see anything moving, but does notice a large bush, some twelve feet high, that looks rather unusual as most of it is vibrant and green but one large section appears to be nothing but hundreds of dead branches.  And then the oddest sight of all, as the dead branches seem to separate from the bush.  As the dead branches move, Alicia can see they are held together by dead vines, and the total thing is in a vaguely humanoid shape, standing as tall as the bush it’s leaving.  Whatever the collection of branches is, it doesn’t seem to be aware of the half-ogre, as it moves towards Alicia’s left and at a slight angle away from her.

[Everyone rolled less than a 10 on Listen checks to wake up. Alicia rolled Move Silently 15+1-2=14 to sneak up on the thing.]


And at the stables, T’aria does her best to convince the boy of her good intentions, and it seems to work.  He says “Taryn?  Yeah, that name sounds familiar-like.  Is that horse really named Shadow?  I got me a girl friend named Shadow too.  She likes to hide a lot, and she’s real good at it.  No one believes in her though.  Says I made her up in my head.  Dad says I’m touched.  In the head, that is.”  As T’aria takes cover behind the stable wall, she notices the crossbow, and presumably whoever’s holding it, slink back farther into the darkness between the buildings and out of sight.

[T’aria rolled 16+6-2(for distraction)=20 on Bluff.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 23, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon gives Loni a small reassuring smile, “I’m a cautious fellow, and my actions have more to do with this than anything else…  We know my “friends” are not the nicest people, and I’ve been seen with them so I think Modrin has a dislike for me…” 

He gives the door a small frown as his thoughts race, _would it be better to wait, or to confront, and how is Modrin going to react to Loni…_

Glancing back towards Loni he ask quickly, “Where is your room?  Do you room with any of the girls that went missing?  Do you trust your roommates?”


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 23, 2004)

T'aria curses mentally as the crossbow fades out of sight deeper into the alley. _Damnit, I was hoping he didn't notice me. Now, how do I get rid of this kid?_

She smiles at the boy, keeping up the image. "Yes, his name's Shadow. Really? No one else can see her? That's odd." She glances down the stable row the other way, hoping there was another exit she could take. _Maybe I can use him...._ "I wish I could meet this Shadow of yours," she says. "I could use some of her experience right now. My friend Taryn's in trouble."

[OOC: Is there an exit out the opposite side of the table? Looks like it on the map, but I wasn't sure if that was where the map ended or not. ]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 23, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> In the forest, Alicia moves towards her prey.  Unfortunately, the rest of the party continue to sleep soundly, failing to hear her move off.  After about half a minute, Alicia makes it up to where she saw the movement, rather quietly given her bulk. At first she doesn’t see anything moving, but does notice a large bush, some twelve feet high, that looks rather unusual as most of it is vibrant and green but one large section appears to be nothing but hundreds of dead branches.  And then the oddest sight of all, as the dead branches seem to separate from the bush.  As the dead branches move, Alicia can see they are held together by dead vines, and the total thing is in a vaguely humanoid shape, standing as tall as the bush it’s leaving.  Whatever the collection of branches is, it doesn’t seem to be aware of the half-ogre, as it moves towards Alicia’s left and at a slight angle away from her.




Alicia stares at the strange thing for a moment, not believing her own eyes. "Stupid stick puppet, you can't fool me." She says quietly to herself, confused. "Stupid puppet-man, I kill you and burn your ugly toy!", she snarls and charges the Bush-creature, thinking that the puppeteer will be discovered when she attacks the creature.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 23, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> [Aligor rolled Handle Animal 4+3=7, failed. Aligor rolled damage 10+4=14, Boone finishes off what’s needed to free him. Aligor is still effectively entangled (-2 to attacks, -4 to Dex), but can move at half-speed (15 feet per Move). Aligor rolled Int roll 20 to realize the gunk has a limited duration.]
> 
> The wizard finishes casting his spell, and three bolts of magical energy spring from his hands, zooming towards Aligor, striking him unerringly. The wizard says “Hex said you were supposed to meet up with some halfling at high sun. That was hours ago. Too bad you didn’t go, though… he had a lot more than just me waiting to deal with you. But now I get all the glory… and the bounty!”
> 
> ...



As Aligor slices down at the gunk, he sees most of it clear away, but is still a little stuck.  Bane, too curious about this gunk is useless, and if his feet were free, then that dog surely would have been kicked for not listening to him.  Boone, reluctant to help the dwarf, decides to scrape the rest of it off, and in doing so, frees Aligor.  Although noble in thought, Boone watches as Aligor is suddenly seared by 3 balls of light.  

Roaring at the pain from the wizards spell, Aligor gives him a glance, knowing that soon, the sight of this dwarves axe will be the man's last thing going through his head!  Literally!  *"Git the damn bastard!"*  Handle Animal +3 to Attack the Wizard.  

If the wizard gets attacked by Bane, then Aligor will advance, moving to position J7 with waraxe still in hand, and shield ready.  Bane would charge to position F4, I believe.  Bite +4 and 1d4 damage.

If Bane doesn't listen, more than likely, then Aligor will take a 5-step move to L8 for cover, while sheathing his Waraxe.  If possible he would grab his shortbow, knocking an arrow for the next round.  *"Damn dog!  Yer hide's werthless!  Boone, you still got any moves left?  If not, git outta here till I deal with this damn punk."*


----------



## Telsar (Jul 24, 2004)

Accalon sees a confused look cross Loni’s face, but she says  “My room’s upstairs, on the third floor.  I have two roommates, Clara and Beatrice.  Missy, she was a roommate, but when she went missing, Brie moved Clara in with me and Bea.  I don’t really know Clara that well, but she seems nice enough.  Are you wanting a place to hide?  I think Clara and Bea would keep quiet about it, for awhile anyway.”

[In case it was forgotton, Beatrice was one of the girls Accalon was with before Loni and Jovana]


Meanwhile, T’aria sees that the stables are open on both ends, although only to the north, in the direction of the mysterious alley dweller, is there a road.  She could leave by the south exit, but would either have to go around the building to hit the road, or take her horse through a number of residential yards before getting to a different road.

The boy says “You believe me?  I can’t always find her what with her hiding so good, but sometimes she’s at the magic well.  Uh, I mean, old Kelvar’s well.  I’ll show you!  Follow me and we’ll find her!”  Perhaps unfortunately for T’aria, the boy heads north, to the road between the Warriors Helm and the building she saw the crossbow next to, the boy expecting her to follow.


In the woods north of Taeirn, Alicia charges the collection of branches, and strikes it with her greatsword, bits and pieces of it flying everywhere.  The ‘stupid stick puppet’ turns suddenly to face Alicia, and it’s head seems to sport a face, made of more of the branches, twisted into a sinister smile.  It brings down two thick branch-composed limbs hard against Alicia, with apparently as much strength as she has.  Only one gets a solid hit, but that one easily hurts her in her unarmored condition.  The noise of the battle, although 100 feet away, is loud enough that it wakes the sleeping party.

[No mention of feats used, so I assumed none.  Her attack rolled 9+8+2(charge)= AC 19, hit  Damage rolled 7+9=16.  Alicia was hit for 13 points of damage.  Note, many of you are still hurt from before, I’ve seen no mention of potions or spells, but if you would have used them, tell me and I’ll edit this.  The rest (sleep) was enough for everyone to get one day’s worth of healing (2-4 HPs).  I haven’t mapped this; I might, but haven’t made it up yet.  Until I do, assume no one can use the Run maneuver due to the thickness of trees, and anything over 60 feet away gets ‘cover’ from the trees.

Characters by initiative, damage:
Lydia: HPs: 12/20
Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, HPs: 13/19
Alicia, HPs: 5/26
Gwyn, HPs: 6/18
‘Stick Puppet’, hurt]


In front of Boone’s, Bane has never found anything as interesting as this gunk, trying to chew pieces of it that Aligor scraped off.  The dwarf darts across the street, taking cover at the corner of someone’s residence, while knocking an arrow.  Boone, not particularly wanting to be the best target standing out here, runs into his shop.  The wizard yells, “Trying to hide from Azallin the Exalted is not wise, dwarf!”   Then he begins incanting strange phrases, obviously casting another spell, this one taking a bit longer to finish.

[Aligor rolled Handle Animal 1+3=4.  That dog is just destined not to help you this fight.   The wizard is still in the middle of casting when Aligor gets up again.]

Characters by Initiative:
Aligor, HPs: 25/37
Boone, unhurt
Bane, HPs: 5/6
Wizard, unhurt]


[Since I listed everyone else, Accalon currently has 23/32 HPs, and T’aria has 3/13]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 24, 2004)

Gwyn rolls to his feat, snatching up his bow and nocking an arrow.  "What's going on out there?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 24, 2004)

*Lydia snatches up her mace and crossbow, staring out into the woods.*

"Come on Bright Star, I don't care to be ambushed at camp, do you?" Lydia asks as she cautiously begins to move toward the noise.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 24, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon frowns a look of worry in his eyes, “Yeah, that’s what I’m thinking but you place yourself in harms way…  Brie knows of us, and I have no doubt men are not allowed upstairs so they will both know your willing helping me.  I’ll protect you my dear Loni but it may not be enough.”  

The rest of his gear in hand Accalon turns back to Loni, a clear since of urgency on his face, “Shall we go?”


----------



## Cepter (Jul 24, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

The sounds of battle instantly bring Sunedilat rolling to his feet. He grabs his chain from where it lays and looks for the enemy, whirling the chain in a blinding circle around his head.

(OOC: I'm going to be out of town until tommorow afternoon. NPC me as needed)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 24, 2004)

Seeing the actions of this wizard casting another spell, Aligor knows that it is now or never.  Letting loose the arrow, he aims to distract the wizard, and foil his spell.  (With all the mod's, I see his AttBon at +1 now  , 1d6+3 damage)

Then, glaring at the dog, he says orders it to attack the wizard, or the dog will be next to die.  (+3 Handle Animal)

If the arrow hits or Bane attacks, then he will take a 5 foot step to K7.

If the arrow misses and Bane does not attack, then he will take a 5 foot step to L9, granting hide concealment? not sure about hiding...He just wants to be out of sight from this wizard, until he can get this gunk to free him from being so slow.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 24, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> In the woods north of Taeirn, Alicia charges the collection of branches, and strikes it with her greatsword, bits and pieces of it flying everywhere.  The ‘stupid stick puppet’ turns suddenly to face Alicia, and it’s head seems to sport a face, made of more of the branches, twisted into a sinister smile.  It brings down two thick branch-composed limbs hard against Alicia, with apparently as much strength as she has.  Only one gets a solid hit, but that one easily hurts her in her unarmored condition.  The noise of the battle, although 100 feet away, is loud enough that it wakes the sleeping party.
> 
> [No mention of feats used, so I assumed none.  Her attack rolled 9+8+2(charge)= AC 19, hit  Damage rolled 7+9=16.  Alicia was hit for 13 points of damage.




Alicia cries out in surprise and pain and steps away from the stick-creature. she had expected it to be an easy opponent, a mere obstacle to be swept aside, but now she found fear rising inside herself. 
"Bad magic," she mumbles incoherently, then, trying to win some more time,  brings her sword down in a broad arc (from 10ft away) striking at the creatures legs, not to wound but to trip. 

ooc: Reckless attack for +2 to hit. There will be no aoo on Alicia because the creature can not reach her, but she'll make an aoo (full PA, full RA) on it when/if it tries to rise back to it's feet.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 25, 2004)

At Boone’s, Aligor feels the desperation, as the wizard tries to finish casting his spell.  The dwarf yells at Bane, who looks at the dwarf confused.  Then Aligor aims his arrow and lets fly, hitting Azallin squarely in the chest, apparently close to his heart.  The last few words of the wizard’s spell are accompanied by a coughing of blood, but he manages to complete it.  Magical energy springs up between the wizard and the dwarf, and it coalesces into the shape of a large, devilish-looking bat with a fifteen foot wingspan.

Azallin almost collapses from the pain in his chest.  He says weakly “You’ll pay for that, dwarf!  No one betrays Hex, or hurts me, and lives long!  My creature… my creature will kill you.”  He looks around, possibly worried about the dwarf gaining allies while he is injured.  “I don’t need to stay here… I know you’re dead.  Have a nice few last seconds.”  With that, he stumbles away, across the street and behind a building.

The red-tinged bat, clearly something from hell, flies at Aligor and sinks it’s teeth into dwarven flesh.  Bane, seeing this thing as the unearthly creature it is, growls at it and looks like it will attack it without any commands from Aligor.

[Aligor rolled 2+3 on Handle Animal.  Poor, deaf, distracted Bane is possibly a dead dog by his master’s hand.  On Aligor’s bow attack rolled 20; rolled 20 again on the confirmation.  Critical hit! So much for penalties.   Damage rolled 6+3+6=15 points of damage. The wizard rolled very high on his Concentration check and managed to get his spell off.  The bat hit for 5 damage.

Characters by Initiative:
Aligor, HPs: 20/37
Boone, unhurt
Bane, HPs: 5/6
Azallin, very hurt
Fiendish dire bat, unhurt]


In the woods, the formerly sleeping party all rush out of their tents.  One hundred feet away, the cause of the noise is apparent, as they see Alicia, hacking at and positioning herself around what appears to be a large, tall, dead bush.  Most of the party is unsure what she’s doing at this distance, but Gwyn discerns the movement and humanoid shape of the thing she’s fighting, and realizes it’s a creature of some kind.

[Gwyn rolled 16+5=21 on Spot.  I’m waiting on Alicia to see if she still wants to trip it before I continue by initiative.]


----------



## Telsar (Jul 25, 2004)

The half-ogre swings as hard as she can at the walking pile of dead branches, but her attack goes wide, missing.  The silent, smiling thing again brings down it’s almost tree-like limbs, and when one solidly connects over Alicia’s head, the force of it causes blood to gush from her ears, and she almost drops.  Alicia is in more pain than she’s ever been, as she considers if this is what Madame Brie meant by when she should run away.

[Alicia’s attack rolled 4+8=AC 12, missed. One attack hit Alicia, doing 12 points of damage.  Alicia rolls Fortitude save (for being at 0 hit points) 10+7=17, indicating she’s disabled (a total of 12 or less would have been dying). Being disabled means you only get a move or standard action each round, and a standard action (or anything strenuous) will cause you to be dying.  And any more damage to you will leave you dying (or worse).

The party in the distance can see the 9-foot giantess staggering, and all realize now that she's fighting a creature of some kind, presumably as strong as she is.

Characters by initiave, damage:
Lydia: HPs: 12/20
Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, HPs: 13/19
Alicia, disabled
Gwyn, HPs: 6/18
‘Stick Puppet’, hurt]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 25, 2004)

_If that thing can beat the ogre bitch senseless, going against it in melee would be madness.  Better keep my distance._

Gwyn nocks an arrow and looses it at the figure, for once actually making the effort not to hit Alicia.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 25, 2004)

*Lydia narrows her eyes at the ogress, before moving forward a bit and firing her crossbow at the stick-thing.*

_I doubt she would make a good subject..._

[OOC - Moving up 20 feet and firing with the crossbow.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 25, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The half-ogre swings as hard as she can at the walking pile of dead branches, but her attack goes wide, missing.  The silent, smiling thing again brings down it’s almost tree-like limbs, and when one solidly connects over Alicia’s head, the force of it causes blood to gush from her ears, and she almost drops.  Alicia is in more pain than she’s ever been, as she considers if this is what Madame Brie meant by when she should run away.
> ...
> Alicia, disabled




Alicia snarls at the creature who defeated her, a sound of pure animal rage and fear. She pulls back from the creature, trying to force her failing limbs to move.

ooc: Withdraw from combat, back towards the camp, standard action.


----------



## Cepter (Jul 25, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar, his chain whirling, debates his options. His chain is unlikely to do very much against a living plant, especially one the thickness of this. His gauntlets are even less likely to be of use. For the moment, he circles, looking for eyes or some other weak point to strike at.

(Holding, looking for an Opportunity attack if it presents)


----------



## Telsar (Jul 26, 2004)

Lydia approaches closer, aims her crossbow, fires, and hits it dead on.  Unfortunately, the bolt passes right through the openings between the branches that make up the creature.  Sunedilar watches it, seeing nothing on it that looks like it consists of anything other than dry wood, but at this distance, it’s hard to be sure.  Alicia slowly, and painfully, backs away from her adversary, towards the party, while Gwyn wonders if his arrow would be any more effective than Lydia’s crossbow bolt..

[Lydia’s crossbow attack rolled 18+4-4(assuming she’d avoid hitting Alicia)=AC 18, hit, but did no damage.  Sunedilar and Alev are delaying and still 100 feet away from it (as is Gwyn); Lydia is 80 feet, Alicia is 30 feet.  I stopped on Gwyn in case he changes his mind about the bow attack.

Characters by initiative, damage:
Gwyn, HPs: 6/18
‘Stick Puppet’, hurt
Lydia: HPs: 12/20
Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, HPs: 13/19
Alicia, disabled]


Upstairs at Madame Brie’s, Loni smiles and escorts Accalon out of the room, first looking down the hallway to see that no one is around.  As they pass one of the voyeur closets on the way to the stairs, Loni whispers “Um, I don’t know if you’d want to know, but since I guess it involved you now… Valasia’s in there.  Brie said she had to stay in the closet till she was sure the authorities wouldn’t come back.”

[Note-if Accalon would want to stop and converse with Valasia for some reason, we can do some backtrack roleplaying.  Otherwise…]

A short trip further upstairs, to the third story, Loni opens one door, steps inside, and motions for Accalon to follow.  Inside, Accalon sees that this bedroom isn’t as nice as the ones on the second floor, with more typical (and cheap) bedding instead of the ultra soft and comfortable stuff the clients expect.  There are two beds, a single and a double, a wide wardrobe closet, and two large dressers with small mirrors and make up, brushes, and other grooming tools.  There’s a window facing the east wall, and standing in front of it, looking out,  is a young woman of striking beauty, with almost black hair and dark eyes.  She turns to see who has entered, and Accalon senses that she was very startled by their arrival for some reason.  Upon looking at Accalon, she says “Loni!  What’s going on now?  Brie will have herself a fit if she finds a man in one of our bedrooms!”  

Loni says to her “Clara, it’s OK.  Accalon just needs to, um, rest here for a bit.  A nosy jerk is downstairs, and Brie wouldn’t want Accalon found here.  There’s already been enough fighting in the house today.”  Loni looks at Accalon, clearly not knowing what all he wants Clara to know.  Clara says “What jerk?  Who’s here now?  Jovana said the fight was with some monster.  Maybe I should just go downstairs and see for myself.”  Accalon gets the distinct impression Clara doesn’t want to be here now that he is too, and is just looking for an excuse to leave.

[Accalon rolled Sense Motive 16+6=22.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 26, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon gives Clara a friendly smile as he slides through the door, gathering the details of the small room with a quick glance Accalon address the new girl, “Actually Clara could you do me a favor?  Madame Brie wants Loni to keep Valasia company in one of the voyeur closets but I would rather she stuck around here in case Brie found me here…  I’m willing to make it worth your while, off the clock, no John, and no Madame to garnish from your earnings and all you have to do is keep one of your friends company for a while…  Sound fair?”









*OOC:*


 If she accepts he’ll want her to agree to keep why she’s in the closet with Valasia a secret. Oh and he would want her to send Beatrice up if she runs into her.  Accalon would rather have another girl around, for scouting, distraction, stuff, and he trusts Beatrice far more than Clara.  Beatrice has been helpful so far and probably has a better, and friendly, reaction to him.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 26, 2004)

Gwyn hisses angrily, dropping the bow and scooping up one of his healing potions.  He shouts to Lydia "Priestess, can you heal the ogress?  We'll need her if we're to stop that thing."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 26, 2004)

T'aria curses angrily, but quietly. _Stuck between a rock and a hard place... damn, if I go out the back way, it's obvious something is up, if I go out the front, I risk getting shot at. Well, I blow any cover I might have if I go out the back... and the boy didn't recognize me, nor do the authorities know anything about Shadow...._

Steeling herself, she follows the boy, walking on the other side of the horse from where she saw the crossbow.

[OOC: She tries to be very casual about the whole thing - a.k.a. 'act in character' as if she didn't see anything nor has done anything wrong. She will swing abroad Shadow and bolt at the first sign of trouble, though.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 26, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Lydia approaches closer, aims her crossbow, fires, and hits it dead on.  Unfortunately, the bolt passes right through the openings between the branches that make up the creature.  Sunedilar watches it, seeing nothing on it that looks like it consists of anything other than dry wood, but at this distance, it’s hard to be sure.  Alicia slowly, and painfully, backs away from her adversary, towards the party, while Gwyn wonders if his arrow would be any more effective than Lydia’s crossbow bolt..
> 
> [Lydia’s crossbow attack rolled 18+4-4(assuming she’d avoid hitting Alicia)=AC 18, hit, but did no damage.  Sunedilar and Alev are delaying and still 100 feet away from it (as is Gwyn); Lydia is 80 feet, Alicia is 30 feet.  I stopped on Gwyn in case he changes his mind about the bow attack.
> 
> ...




Alicia keeps stumbling towards the group in a daze of pain, her eyes begin to fill up with blood from the wound on her head and her sword makes a deep furrow in the ground when she drags it behind her.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 27, 2004)

Aligor, attacked by this large bat, quickly tries to regroup himself.  Seeing the fire in Bane's eyes, while barking and growling at the bat, Aligor takes a chance on Boone.  He runs towards Boones shop, yelling while entering the doors, *"Shut the doors behind me!  Keep that beast at bay until I can think clearly!"*  Not too sure if Boone is even there to respond, Aligor curses his luck.  *"Shoulda gone wit the others.  Better safety in numbers!"*  While entering the shop, Aligor will try and move to a place that the bat, i it comes after him, would not be able to get at him easily.


OOC - Withdraw, moving only 30 feet with this gunk on me, into Boones shop.  If he can move to where he puts something in between himself and the bat, then good.  If he walks in and there is nothing really to put in between himself and the bat, then he will move as far as he can, towards the rear/side entrance.  R7 is the spot he is aiming for.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 27, 2004)

In Loni’s bedroom, Clara’s eyes light up at the mention of money.  She sets down a mirror she’d been holding, on to one of the dressers, and holds out her hand palm up saying “Fifteen gold.  Right now.  If I have to spend time with that brain-dead elf, that’s what it will cost you.  No, make it twenty.  The extra is for not telling Brie your keeping Loni from following her orders.  That’s the amount that sounds fair.”  Loni looks upset at Clara for a moment, presumably for the large amount she's asking for, but the anger seems to change to confusion as she looks to Accalon for his reaction.


At the stables, T’aria finds herself cursing more and more.  She walks her horse out, following the boy, who’s now standing in the street. He says “The well, it’s just down this here street a ways.  I know Shadow will want to give help to your friend.  ‘Specially what with her horse named the same as she is.  Just follow me.”  T’aria looks around, and for the briefest moment, she thinks she sees something move behind a building fifty feet ahead, which looks like someone’s home, a building which they’ll be passing if she continues to follow the kid.  


In the forest. Gwyn decides arrows are not the way to go, and pulls out a healing potion.  Alicia’s ‘stick puppet’ continues to face towards Alicia, possibly studying her, but with no visible eyes, it’s hard to tell.  Then, with apparently no interest in killing the half-ogre, it turns around, and begins moving somewhat slowly in the direction it was moving when Alicia attacked it; away from the party at an angle.  The angle takes it deeper into the forest.


And at Boone’s, the dwarf runs from the hellish beast into the antique store.  Boone himself is currently taking the urgrosh off the wall in the back of the store, and responds to the dwarf saying “Shut the doors?  I think a wizard is smart enough to know how to open a door!”  Then he looks through the doorway and sees the ridiculously large bat outside.  He rushes to his door and slams it shut, still holding the urgrosh.  “What are you doing running in here?!?  That thing could have smashed my shop!”

Outside, Bane, finally seeing something as a threat instead of chew toy, leaps at the bat, tearing off a bit of one wing with its teeth. But the creature, although screeching in pain, ignores the dog snapping at him and flies straight at the door to the shop.  Aligor and Boone hear a loud thump, then the sound of wood splintering as the creature bites at the door.  Boone says “It… It will take it a while to eat through a door, right?  Right?!?”

[Bane hit the bat for 5 damage. Bane missed on an AOO.  Aligor was able to get to R7]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

His face neutral Accalon makes a small wave for Clara and Loni to take a seat on the double bed. Once they’re seated Accalon takes a set of his own on the smaller bed as he jokingly addresses Loni, “So much for being nice… Or at least when it comes to business.”

Turning back to Clara he gives a small smile, “At that price I would be better off hiring you for an hour, or two, and sending Loni downstairs to keep an eye on Valasia so surely your willing to compromise on this?"









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy +9, and I would be curious to know Loni's reaction to Clara's original price, and obviously the new post.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 27, 2004)

"Very well, Bright Star," Lydia says, and tries to eel her way to the ogress.  "Hold still and accept Wee Jas blessing," she murmurs, the wound feeling like it had been sewn together with a large needle.

[OOC - _cure light wounds_, 1d8+3]


----------



## Telsar (Jul 27, 2004)

Loni sits on the bed and Clara reluctantly does so as well.  Loni’s eyes focus on the floor when Accalon mentions hiring Clara for a couple hours and sending her away.  The warrior can tell that it hurt Loni, a lot even, but she’s trying not to show it.  Clara sighs, and says “Alright.  Five gold, but I’m not letting Valasia talk to me the whole time.  Do we have a deal yet?”

[Accalon rolled 20+6=26 on Sense Motive on Loni.  Rolled 10+9=19 on Diplomacy]


In the woods, Lydia calls on the power of Wee Jas, touching the half-ogre, and Alicia feels a tremendous pain in her head.  But then, though some pain remains, the bleeding from the ears has stopped and Alicia feels she could fight again, if she had to.  Or wanted to.  She can see her enemy walking away from her deeper into the forest.

[Lydia rolled 7+3=10, putting Alicia at 10/26 hit points, no longer disabled]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 27, 2004)

T'aria finds herself intrigued. _I'm actually kinda interested now... granted, the whelp is probably touched in the head, but what if he's not?...._

T'aria looks back at the boy, then leans toward him to touch his shoulder and say quietly: "Actually, is there another way to get there? I don't think that it is a good idea to be going that way."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Ignoring Loni’s reaction for the moment Accalon nods his head and fishes out the required coins but he pauses before handing them to Clara.  His small smile still present Accalon tries to strengthen Clara’s loyalty, “Yeah we have a deal, here’s the five gold, but if you find Beatrice and send her this way, you entertain Valasia in the friendly matter that is befitting of you two’s sisterhood, and you keep your pretty little mouth shout about me, and why your taking such an interest in Valasia I’ll give you the 20 gold you wanted but not till you’ve done the above tasks, Deal?”









*OOC:*


 Assuming she accepts and leaves.  Accalon would agree to give her some of the 20 if she at least keeps Valasia safe, and remains quite about everything. 







Once they are alone Accalon address Loni while he check the room for and hiding places, “Loni, I didn’t mean to hurt you feelings, it was simply a ploy to help Clara realize she was simply asking for to much, okay?”

Done looking around the room Accalon moves over to the larger bed and settles down next to Loni and begins to hold her once more, “My dear, I’m not sure what your wanting from me but I would rather be honest than to sweep you off your feet and down a current you can’t possible out swim.  By no means will I ever be a farmer or a craftsman, chances are I will never live long enough or make enough coins to be able to settle down and treat you like you should be treated.”   He leans in and kisses her lightly on the forehead, “I’m a simple warrior with simple hopes, to survive the next fight and to enjoy all the festivities of the next town.  I can teach you to be strong but I’m afraid I’m not ever going to be what you deserve…”

His eyes staring distantly into the floor while an look of remorse and shame on his face Accalon finishes his words, “Anyhow, Loni, I figured you should no before it’s to late.”









*OOC:*


 Not sure if he should get a diplomacy check on this, seems way to important to let fate and dice settle but if he does: diplomacy +9.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> In the woods, Lydia calls on the power of Wee Jas, touching the half-ogre, and Alicia feels a tremendous pain in her head.  But then, though some pain remains, the bleeding from the ears has stopped and Alicia feels she could fight again, if she had to.  Or wanted to.  She can see her enemy walking away from her deeper into the forest.
> 
> [Lydia rolled 7+3=10, putting Alicia at 10/26 hit points, no longer disabled]




Alicia touches the wound on her head and the fresh scar tissue surrounding it and smiles. "Thanks Wee," she says to the cleric, "Wee is good." She snickers at her own childish joke. "Wee."
Spotting the movement in the corner of her eye she turns to look at the creature, an angry frown on her face. "Stupid Stick Puppet."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> And at Boone’s, the dwarf runs from the hellish beast into the antique store. Boone himself is currently taking the urgrosh off the wall in the back of the store, and responds to the dwarf saying “Shut the doors? I think a wizard is smart enough to know how to open a door!” Then he looks through the doorway and sees the ridiculously large bat outside. He rushes to his door and slams it shut, still holding the urgrosh. “What are you doing running in here?!? That thing could have smashed my shop!”
> 
> Outside, Bane, finally seeing something as a threat instead of chew toy, leaps at the bat, tearing off a bit of one wing with its teeth. But the creature, although screeching in pain, ignores the dog snapping at him and flies straight at the door to the shop. Aligor and Boone hear a loud thump, then the sound of wood splintering as the creature bites at the door. Boone says “It… It will take it a while to eat through a door, right? Right?!?”
> 
> [Bane hit the bat for 5 damage. Bane missed on an AOO. Aligor was able to get to R7]



Aligor, trying to think quickly, looks at Boone as he questions the dwarf. *"Sure the door will hold! That damn bat can't really do much, as Bane is gonna take a few bites outta him if he tries to git in here! I see you got the Urgrosh. Giv it to me so I can kill this damn pet!"* (Assuming Boone throws the Urgrosh to Aligor...)Aligor will smile at his new weapon, and imediately turn to Boone. *"Thanks, and now I can deal with this damn pet! Looks like it's ignorin Bane and would ignore you as well. Seems as though its orders are to kill me. If it gets in, let it come at me! Then you can hit it from behind easily!"*

OOC - Move action to T7, towards the rear door. Standard action to set the urgrosh up for the charging bat to spear itself on the spearhead end. If I can't move and do the ready action, then 5 foot step instead backwards to get some cover and ready the urgrosh for the bat. Not sure if the back door was open or not, so I am not doing what I planned....

Also - Bane would probably still be angry, and possibly attack the bat on his own.  Charging the bat also.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Jul 27, 2004)

"Don't go after it.  We're in no condition, and it didn't seem to care about us one way or the other."


----------



## Cepter (Jul 28, 2004)

Sunedilar let's his weapon stop it's spin and slips it back to his belt.

"Agreed. Either it doesn't care about us, or it has gone to tell someone else we're here. Either way, we shouldn't follow. We can use the time to prepare for it if it should return."


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 28, 2004)

"Prepare, yes, prepare." She turns back to Lydia, "More Heal, Wee Yes please."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 28, 2004)

"Later, I don't have other such blessings prepared now.  I will bind your wounds though.  Come," Lydia says, going back to camp so she can bind the Alicia's remaining cuts.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 28, 2004)

Alicia follows the cleris obediently.


----------



## Telsar (Jul 29, 2004)

They boy with T’aria looks at her and says, “Ooooh, you want to do it all sneaky?  Shadow said if anyone were to follow me, I should sneak there.  But I thought she meant if someone was being nosy, not if someone was coming who I was bringing.  OK, we can go around the long way.”  He starts heading the opposite way down the street, away from the building the half-demon saw the movement around, then cuts through some people’s yards.  He hits one yard with a couple of low fences, and T’aria is stuck with a choice of leaving Shadow behind, getting the horse to jump the fence, or going way out of her way to the fence’s gate.  The kid is traveling pretty quickly, and is 30 feet ahead of her, so she’ll need to make a decision quickly or lose him.


On the third floor of Brie’s, Loni looks at Accalon and gives him a small smile.  She says quietly, “I… hoped it was a ploy.”  She caresses the warriors cheek, saying “I know there will be other women than me.  In fact, there was one other woman _with_ me.  And you’ll eventually leave this place for your adventures, to other towns maybe, and I may never see you again.  I… understand that.  I know where we are, and who we are; and I know how foolish it would be to fall in love.”

She looks deeply into his eyes, her own welling up very lightly.  “I just… it hurt, feeling dismissed.  Not that you’d be with Clara, but that you might get rid of me to do so.  I figured it was a ploy.  But if I’m not giving you my heart, I’m still giving you… something.  I can’t even name it.  My respect, I guess.  And I want that in return.”  She kisses Accalon tenderly on the lips.  “And forget that ‘what I deserve’ nonsense.  I don’t deserve much at all, but teaching me to be strong; that’s what I’m asking for.”


In the woods, it is getting close to nightfall, and the party decides how to best spend their evening before resting again, for the night, and returning to town in the morning just long enough to find Aligor, possibly talk to Brie, and possibly see if T’aria and Accalon will be coming with them.  [OOC In other words, make your plans and let me know what you guys are doing   ]


And speaking of the dwarf, Aligor waits in Boone’s Antique Shop, a horrible screeching and scratching sound coming from the door, along with a few barks.  There’s suddenly a louder shriek than before, along with the muffled sounds that the dwarf recognizes as Bane enjoying the taste of a large piece of meat.  Aligor positions himself with tables between him and the door and readies his weapon, but the hellish bat doesn’t break through the door yet.  Boone says, “Um, you know, it’s going to be a lot cheaper on you if you kill it outside rather than in here.  That vase your almost knocking over with the urgrosh is almost worth 600 gold itself.  And don’t get that weapon damaged!  I’m just loaning it, you know that!”

[Bane got a critical bite on the bat, doing 8 damage.  He's great when Aligor isn't yelling orders at him   ]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> And speaking of the dwarf, Aligor waits in Boone’s Antique Shop, a horrible screeching and scratching sound coming from the door, along with a few barks. There’s suddenly a louder shriek than before, along with the muffled sounds that the dwarf recognizes as Bane enjoying the taste of a large piece of meat. Aligor positions himself with tables between him and the door and readies his weapon, but the hellish bat doesn’t break through the door yet. Boone says, “Um, you know, it’s going to be a lot cheaper on you if you kill it outside rather than in here. That vase your almost knocking over with the urgrosh is almost worth 600 gold itself. And don’t get that weapon damaged! I’m just loaning it, you know that!”
> 
> [Bane got a critical bite on the bat, doing 8 damage. He's great when Aligor isn't yelling orders at him  ]



"600 Gold?  Yer worried about 600 gold!  Ah, to hell wit this!  Open the door and let me send this creature to hell!"  

OOC - Aligor will I believe Delay his action, until Boone opens the door, at which time Aligor will charge the bat, striking at him with the new weapon and its modifiers.  I believe its 1d8+4 for the axe side.  His intent is to position himself ready to move to attack the bat as Boone opens the door.  Flanking bonus if Bane is still in the same position.  If the bat is already down, he will strike at it, hoping to make sure its dead.

If already dead, he will take pride in Bane's kill, immediately grinning wide.  "'Bout time you did somethin worth yer hide!  Take a look at this Boone!  Bane here's gettin a new trinket!"  With that, he cuts off the fangs of this beast, to use later on as Bane's new collar.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 30, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon returns Loni’s kiss with a long passionate one of his own.  After a few seconds and considerable will power he gentle pushes her off and gives her one of his typical smiles.  He speaks softly as he returns to reassuringly stroke Loni’s brown tresses, “You are strong Loni, but I would be honored to help you see your inner strength.  I don’t know when it will happen nevertheless the chances are I will leave you and this town behind me, but Loni, in all honesty, no girl will dismiss you as you too have my respect and admiration.”


----------



## Telsar (Jul 30, 2004)

Boone looks a little wild-eyed at Aligor, saying “You are one crazy dwarf, anyone ever tell you that?  I thought you’d sneak out back, circle around, and surprise him,  but if this is what you want, just don’t let him in my shop!”  Boone steps up to the door, opens it inward and hides behind it.  Aligor charges the red-tinged creature, striking it hard with his new weapon, while the last of the hardening gunk on his body falls off.  Bane, glad to see his master helping him, bites at the creature but misses.  The bat looks severely injured, almost ready to collapse, but then he becomes energetic, now finally seeing his prey again, and bites Aligor’s arm.

[Aligor rolled 19+7+2(flank)+2(charge)=AC 30.  Damage rolled 6+4=10.  The duration on the tanglefoot bag is over, no more penalties. Aligor was bit for 5 points of damage.]

Characters by initiative, damage:
Aligor, HPs: 15/37
Bane, HPs: 5/6
Fiendish dire bat, very hurt

Boone is delaying, hiding behind the door]


----------



## Telsar (Jul 30, 2004)

At Brie’s, Loni says “Respect and admiration.  I haven’t seen a lot of that in my life.”  She kisses Accalon again, then whispers “Thank you.”  At that moment, the door opens and Beatrice comes in.  She smiles, seeing Loni and Accalon on the bed, and says “Clara said you wanted me.  We really shouldn’t be doing this up here, but money is money.”  She smiles and starts to undress.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 30, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Boone looks a little wild-eyed at Aligor, saying “You are one crazy dwarf, anyone ever tell you that? I thought you’d sneak out back, circle around, and surprise him, but if this is what you want, just don’t let him in my shop!” Boone steps up to the door, opens it inward and hides behind it. Aligor charges the red-tinged creature, striking it hard with his new weapon, while the last of the hardening gunk on his body falls off. Bane, glad to see his master helping him, bites at the creature but misses. The bat looks severely injured, almost ready to collapse, but then he becomes energetic, now finally seeing his prey again, and bites Aligor’s arm.
> 
> [Aligor rolled 19+7+2(flank)+2(charge)=AC 30. Damage rolled 6+4=10. The duration on the tanglefoot bag is over, no more penalties. Aligor was bit for 5 points of damage.]
> 
> ...



"As crazy as they come!" is his only reply to Boone, as he opens the door.  Seeing the bat still there, somewhat injured by Bane, Aligor relishes the thought of this creatures fangs hanging from Bane's neck and slices down, catching the bat across its body.  Seeing that the bat is injured and near dying, Aligor again swipes down, trying to end the life of this creature.  "I'm gonna be needen sum healin when I get done here!"

Bane will continue his attack as well, no longer sniffing the gunk that held his master earlier, and due to the fact that he now has tasted some blood...

Attack +9(7+2 flanking) dmg 1d8+4
Bane bite +4(2+2flanking) 1d4+1


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 30, 2004)

*Waking the next morning in the thin dawn, feeling a bit more sore than when she went to sleep, Lydia levered herself out of her bedroll.  Doing a sketchy wash and rebraiding her hair, she began to gear up, and started to boil water for tea.*

"Which of us wants to beard the dwarf in his lair?" she asks the others.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 30, 2004)

"Hold up, Shadow has to go around the fence!" T'aria calls softly, hoping that the boy hears. She grumbles and tries to guess where the boy is heading in case she loses him. She takes Shadow to the gate, leading him through. She takes a swig out of her hip flask as Shadow is walking through the gate, watching for anyone following. _My skin is far more important than any mystery._ 

[OOC: She will mount and follow on horseback if she can, but keeps an eye out for anyone laying in wait.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 30, 2004)

Alicia wakes up from her troubled dreams, surreal nightmares where the very trees and grass are given malevolent life and a hunger for flesh. The pain in her head brings the dreams back to life for a moment as she relives the attack of the past night. Shaking her head slightly she utters the familiar phrase, "Stupid stick puppet." without any particular conviction.



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Which of us wants to beard the dwarf in his lair?" she asks the others.




Hearing Lydia's question, but not quite yet awake enough to get it she answers in her own way, "I'll kill any dwarf."


----------



## Telsar (Jul 31, 2004)

Aligor strikes at the fiendish bat with the axe side of his urgrosh, the weapon glancing off it’s hide.  Bane has similar misfortune, unable to sink his teeth into the now-energetic creature.  The angry other-worldly flying rodent tries to bite at Aligor, but finds his armor tough to chew on.

[Aligor rolls 7+9=AC 16, missed.  Bane missed too, as did the bat.

Characters by initiative, damage:
Aligor, HPs: 15/37
Bane, HPs: 5/6
Fiendish dire bat, very hurt]


In town, T’aria takes her horse to the fence’s gate, observing no one follow her, and when she gets through it, she sees no sign of the boy, although she thinks he was headed to a long line of thick bushes.  When she reaches them, it takes her quite a while to find an opening in them large enough to accommodate her horse.  When she does, however, beyond the bushes she sees a dilapidated two-story house with a large yard around it.  The yard is covered on all sides by bushes and thick trees; although still in the city and a stone’s throw to a road, this property is very secluded.  The yard has a rickety-looking swing, an old wheel-barrel, and in the middle, a round brick well about four feet high, with an apparatus over it for lowering a bucket.  The boy is currently at the well, leaning over the bricks, looking down into it, yelling “Shadow!  Shadow!”, his own voice softly echoing from the well.

[Spot check to see where the boy was headed rolled 16+6=22.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon laughs lightly at the eager whore’s enthusiasm and willingness as he watches Loni closely for her reaction, “Beatrice, I’m afraid that’s not why I asked Clara to send you up here…  I’m in need of other services, mainly eyes and a diversion.  My actions, and those of my companions, though they have helped Brie and you ladies have left me on quite unfriendly terms with Modrin and he is here now, asking let more questions.”

He glance shifts from Loni to the other whore as he tries to judge her reactions, “My needs are simple, with your permission I will continue to hide in your room as I have hopes to avoiding a physical confrontation, so I need one of you two dears to stay with me, and provide a diversion if he should show up here, while the other one moves downstairs and becomes my eyes and ears.  I need whomever this is to keep an eye on  Modrin and report back here whenever he leaves the boarding house.  If you can hear what he and Brie is speaking about great, but if not it’s not worth the risk.”

He gives his typical smile as he tries to judge both of the young whores’ reaction to his plan, “Beatrice will you do this for me and Loni you can have the honor of choosing which role you want?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 31, 2004)

*Lydia Shardweaver, female human cleric of Wee Jas*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> Alicia wakes up from her troubled dreams, surreal nightmares where the very trees and grass are given malevolent life and a hunger for flesh. The pain in her head brings the dreams back to life for a moment as she relives the attack of the past night. Shaking her head slightly she utters the familiar phrase, "Stupid stick puppet." without any particular conviction.
> 
> Hearing Lydia's question, but not quite yet awake enough to get it she answers in her own way, "I'll kill any dwarf."



  "No, we're not killing the dwarf.  We need to talk to him to discover the location of these intriguing ruins.  Preferably one of us who was least likely to be remembered standing over the corpse of a celestial last night," Lydia explains patiently, looking around at Gwyn and Sunedilar.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 31, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Aligor strikes at the fiendish bat with the axe side of his urgrosh, the weapon glancing off it’s hide. Bane has similar misfortune, unable to sink his teeth into the now-energetic creature. The angry other-worldly flying rodent tries to bite at Aligor, but finds his armor tough to chew on.
> 
> [Aligor rolls 7+9=AC 16, missed. Bane missed too, as did the bat.
> 
> ...



Cursing his misfortune, Aligor shift his weight to his side, then back onto the side of his strong arm, while bringing down the Urgrosh once more, aiming for the center of this creature.  "To hell wit you!" he cries, seeing that the bat is not dealt with yet.  

[OOC - attack bonus +9 flanking, damage 1d8+4 and Bane Bite +4 flanking, 1d4+1 damage]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 31, 2004)

T'aria dismounts (if she was riding Shadow) and leans against the horse's side, scratching his chin absently. The silver flask makes another appearance then vanishes back into her cloak, a bit more empty.

_Okay, five minutes and then I'm leaving. The boy is probably a few coins short of a noble's purse._


----------



## Telsar (Aug 1, 2004)

At Brie’s, as Beatrice began to disrobe, Loni looked towards Accalon at the same time he looked at her, she apparently trying to gauge his reaction as well.  When their eyes meet, Loni gives a little smirk, then a bright smile. At Accalon’s proposal, Beatrice shrugs and says “Well, after you taking care of that monster, whatever it was, we all owe you. So I’ll help.  Hmmm… I guess Clara is helping you too?”

Loni says to her “Sort of.  She tried to extort a ridiculous amount of money from him first.  I’ve never seen her get so greedy.  She must think all adventurers are rich. She asked for more from Accalon than she has from any noble.”  Then she looks to Accalon and says, “So, I have to choose between spending some time alone with you in my room, or spying on the local authorities.  That’s a tough one.”  She smiles again, kisses Accalon on the cheek, then rises from the bed heading for the door, saying, “But I know which is more useful.  Bea, take good care of him while I’m gone downstairs.”  It’s difficult for Accalon to get a read on Loni’s emotions as she exits, particularly since she deliberately avoids making any more eye contact.

[Accalon rolled 5+9=14 on Sense Motive]


At Boone’s Antique Shop, Aligor’s cursing seems to inspire his aim as the urgrosh strikes the huge bat squarely in it’s center.  Blood rushes out around the weapon, and the entire urgrosh begins to glow lightly, while the bat slumps to the ground, apparently very dead.  Bane leaps for the meat this corpse offers him, but the creature disappears in a burst of magical energy before he can get another bite.  Bane starts growling and looking around, trying to find where the bat went to.  As Boone pokes his head out, he asks “Is it over?”, but when he sees the now glowing urgrosh he says “Oh no!  Dwarf, what’s it doing that for?”

[Aligor rolled 17+9=AC 26, hit. Damage rolled 5+4=9.]


In the secluded yard in Taeirn, the boy yells for Shadow a few more times, climbing up on the bricks of the well to try and see farther down.  Then he says “Darn!  She doesn’t always come.  I don’t think this here magic well is always so magical.”  Then he looks up at T’aria and says “Hey lady, who’s that there?” and he points behind her, but as he does, the bricks he’s standing on are apparently a bit wet, as he loses his balance and teeters over the hole of the well.  T’aria looks where he pointed, seeing a man coming out of the bushes.  He’s dressed in dark leather armor and carrying a crossbow aimed right at the half-demon.  The boy slips more, falling into the well, but his hands grasp the wet bricks, trying to get a handhold.  He yells for help, and all T’aria can see of him are those hands trying to keep hold.


[T'aria failed a Listen check to hear the man approaching.  Note: T’aria and her horse are about 20 feet from the well, and 15 feet from the man who just arrived]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon frowns in worry as he watches Loni’s sudden departure, and her lack of eye contact, but he tries to play it off, and the actions of Clara at the same time, as he turns to Beatrice, “It wasn’t that much money, and she agreed to a reasonable amount of money with no real debate at all so you can't really blame her for wanting to better her position.”  

Looking around the room one more time Accalon replies absently, “I see two beds and three girls, do you double up or do you simply sleep in shifts?”

Satisfied that he’s missed nothing her starts to untie the fasteners on his armor, while making a small gesture at Bea to help him from behind, “Its best if I’m ready to hide in a moments notice, which is nearly impossible in this armor.”

Glancing over his shoulder, “I really appreciate this Bea, it’s not something you had to do and willingness to do it without thought of profit really shows your true colors.  Loni is lucky to consider you a friend, and I’m starting to feel much of the same way, but if things don’t go so well you could find yourself becoming the distraction that keeps him and me separate.  It just doesn’t seem right to expect that from you without offering payment, so if it goes bad do as he wants and I will make sure your compensated for your actions.”

His piercing green eyes leave little doubt to his honesty as he finishes, “but, Bea, I won’t let him harm you, okay?”


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 1, 2004)

"The hell if I know!  You said it was magical, so I guess its doin its job?"  Looking around for anyone else lurking in the shadows, waiting to take advantage of Aligor, he immediately goes inside the shop, closing the doors behind him.

"Well, trouble seems to have found me, and I need to git outta town for a while.  The ruins sound like a good place to hide fer a bit, but this damn Hex is needin to be dealt with as well.  Guess that'll have to wait fer later.  Boone, I'm gonna need some supplies.  And in the state I am in, some healin as well.  Think you can help this dwarf out a little more?  The treasure I git from the ruins will be split with you, as Sunnedilar has some other companions that are in need of some hiding.  You got my word on that!"  Aligor has Bane inside the shop, guarding the front door and moving to the back door to lock it while he and Boone are talking.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 1, 2004)

T'aria glances behind her to see the man walk up. _Damn. Damn, damn, damn. Now what?_ Hearing the boy's cry, she looks back to where he is hanging from the well, and stands up straight. _Maybe I can use this...._

She looks back to the crossbow wielding man and holds her hands away from her body to show she is unarmed. "Look, I don't know who you are and I don't care - but we need to help him! You're not going to shoot me and let him fall, are you?!" Her voice holds a note of panic as she looks back to the well.

[OOC: Bluff once again....]


----------



## Telsar (Aug 2, 2004)

In the upstairs bedroom at Brie’s, Bea explains the sleeping arrangements.  “Loni and I share the double bed, Clara gets the single.  Before Missy disappeared, I had the single and Missy and Loni were together.  I guess Loni doesn’t like to sleep alone.  But I volunteered to share her bed, since Clara seems a bit… I don’t know, stand-offish.  I knew she wouldn’t sleep with Loni.”

She moves behind Accalon, and helps him remove his armor.  As she does, she whispers in his ear, “Does the idea of Loni and I snuggling together excite you?  You wouldn’t believe how many clients pay just to watch that sort of thing.”  As the armor is taken off, she looks Accalon over and sighs, saying “But you want to hide, not play.  I’m not sure where you’d be more comfortable; there’s the wardrobe or under the bed, or I guess you could climb out the window, make your way to the roof, and then you could watch for when the guard-guy leaves.”  She walks over to the window to open it, and as she does she grimaces as a bright light passes over her face.  She leans out the window a bit and yells “You brat!  Get out of here!”  Looking back at the warrior, she says “Damn kid out there thinks mirrors are a toy.”


At Boone’s, the proprietor of the shop says “Yes, you need to get out of town and away from my business!  If his wizards are attacking you in broad daylight, you’ve obviously pissed that runt Hectaras off.”  He sighs and says “Tell me what you need and I’ll pick it up for you, and you can hide out here.  I really, really ought to make you leave that urgrosh here, you’re probably going to get yourself killed.  If you take it, I better be getting it back undamaged and a little interest, or at least 15,000 gold worth of loot from these ruins if you want to keep it.  And find out what that glow means.”

He goes to one of his cluttered tables, reaches underneath, pulls out a box, and from within, he pulls out a potion, which he hands to Aligor.  “You’re pretty hurt.  Here, drink this, then tell me what you need.”


In Taerin, the black-clad man says to T’aria “Damn it!  I thought you were trying to hurt him.  Come on!”  He rushes towards the well as fast as he can, but unfortunately not fast enough.  When he gets within ten feet, the boys fingers lose their grip and disappear down the well, making the man stop in shock.  The boy’s long yell softens and echoes as it issues from the well… and then it suddenly stops.  The man then moves the remaining 10 feet, looking down the well, his facial expression clearly fear on what he might see.  He’s not paying any attention to the half-demon, for the moment.

[T’aria rolls 14+6=20 on Bluff]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon avoids the window and he quickly suggests the same to Bea, “I think that your answered your own question there, it only takes one person to see a man on the roof and sound the alarm for all to see.”

He replies straightforwardly to her own personally questions as he pushes his armor under the double bed, “I’m probably one of those clients, but it probably depends upon how you define cuddling and rather or not I’m allowed a more hands on approach.”

Turning towards her to judge her reaction he continues, “I suggest you slip into something more distracting, just in case in all.”


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 2, 2004)

T'aria hesitates for a brief moment before dropping Shadow's reins and moving forward to look over the edge of the well with the stranger, seeming as reluctant to do so for the same reason as he. _Might as well follow through on my bluff... at this point, all he needs is one lucky shot to take me down._


----------



## Telsar (Aug 3, 2004)

Beatrice smiles seductively at Accalon, saying “Ah, so I should take his mind off his work, if this guard comes up here.  I think I can do that.”  She slips off her dress, and then stands holding it in front of her, giving Accalon just occasional glimpses of her ‘charms’, although he’s already seen everything the previous night.  She says playfully “I guess if you’re hiding in the wardrobe, you may as well open it and pick out something for me to wear.”  Inside the wardrobe, Accalon sees at least a dozen dresses, an equal number of pieces of flimsy lingerie, as well as blouses and skirts, in a multitude of styles.


At the well in Taeirn, T’aria looks down into the well with the crossbow-wielding man and about 15 feet down, they see the boy, looking up, and… smiling.  He seems to be in no distress at all.  He’s also rising up the well, but apparently not on his own power as he his not climbing.  As he reaches the top, they see he is being hoisted, as he sits on someone’s shoulders.  Once free of the well, he jumps off and lands on the ground, and T’aria can see the person who carried him up is a female halfling.  She’s quite attractive, with dark hair and blue eyes, dressed in dark brown leather armor with a number of dagger sheaths on her.

The boy says “Wow, Shadow!  That was fun!  I thought I was a goner!”  The halfling looks at him sternly, saying “And you could have been!  I told you not to play at the well.  It’s too dangerous.  It leads to a magical place where humans can’t survive.  If you’d reached the bottom, you would have filled with so much magical energy, you would have exploded.  There'd be pieces of you everywhere.”

He looks a little hurt, “I’m sorry!  I didn’t mean to.  I just slipped is all.  But there’s a girl what needs your help!  Her name’s Taryn, she’s this here girl’s friend,” pointing to T’aria, “and her horse has got the same name as you!”  He thinks for a moment.  “You’re not really mad at me, are you?  You’re still going to be my girlfriend, right?”

The halfling gives him a bright smile, which T’aria can tell seems to hold genuine affection for the boy, as she says “I’m still your girlfriend.  If.  If you go get me some of those flowers I like so much.  Will you do that, sweetie?”  He seems excited at the prospect of pleasing her, saying “I sure will!”  And he runs off towards some of the bushes, apparently leaving the yard to find the flowers.

The halfling, now sitting on the edge of the well, looks over T’aria and says, “So… what would be your story?  This Taryn needs help?”  The man says to the halfling “She was following the boy.  I thought… I thought she might be…”  He trails off without finishing his sentence.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 3, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Blushing slightly yet yielding a appreciative smile at Bea’s improprieties over her not so hidden charms Accalon walks over to the door and gives the lock an easy turn as he address her over his shoulder, “I have little doubt that about it…” He pauses as he turns back around, “You’re quite a distracting young lady, Bea.”

Deciding it would be less distracting upon himself, not to mention rude if he didn’t, Accalon opens the closest in the attempt to humor Brea.  Glancing through the lingerie Accalon’s curiosity gets the better of him, “Bea what’s your story?  How did you end up working for Madame Brie?”

Pulling out a full set of lingerie he turns and hands them to her as he listens to her story, “Here try these, they should bring out your eyes.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 3, 2004)

*Seeing everyone staring at her blankly, Lydia gets up, puts on her armor, collects her weapons, possessions, and horse, and throws a voluminous cloak on over herself.*

"I'm going to find the dwarf, I should be back in a few hours," she says shortly, and mounts up for the trip to town.  She intends on keeping a very low profile as she goes dwarf-hunting.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 3, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe - Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> At Boone’s, the proprietor of the shop says “Yes, you need to get out of town and away from my business! If his wizards are attacking you in broad daylight, you’ve obviously pissed that runt Hectaras off.” He sighs and says “Tell me what you need and I’ll pick it up for you, and you can hide out here. I really, really ought to make you leave that urgrosh here, you’re probably going to get yourself killed. If you take it, I better be getting it back undamaged and a little interest, or at least 15,000 gold worth of loot from these ruins if you want to keep it. And find out what that glow means.”
> 
> He goes to one of his cluttered tables, reaches underneath, pulls out a box, and from within, he pulls out a potion, which he hands to Aligor. “You’re pretty hurt. Here, drink this, then tell me what you need.”



Taking the potion, and drinking it, Aligor wipes his face, turns to Boone, seemingly thinking of what he needs.  "I need you to write it all down, as you sure as hell won't be rememberin everythin I tell ya!"  After Boone gets something to write with and some paper/parchment, he tells him of his supplies.  

2 Light Hammers, 20 arrows, bedroll, crowbar, 2 weeks rations, silk rope, shovel, tent, 4 potions of Cure Light Wounds, a mule, pack saddle, bit and bridle, and saddlebags for the mule.

Satisfied that he can think of nothing else, he pulls out the gold, throwing Boone 260 gold pieces.  "That should cover it!  I'll be here waitin'.  Bane will be brought inside, and the doors will be locked.  I need a breather after that damn wizard and his stupid pet."

HP 15/37


----------



## Cepter (Aug 4, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar starts forward, shaking off his strange lethargy as he moves towards Lydia.

"Wait. Aligor knows me, not you. I will go as well."

(OOC: Anyone else not able to get to this site for the last day or so?)


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Seeing everyone staring at her blankly, Lydia gets up, puts on her armor, collects her weapons, possessions, and horse, and throws a voluminous cloak on over herself.*
> 
> "I'm going to find the dwarf, I should be back in a few hours," she says shortly, and mounts up for the trip to town.  She intends on keeping a very low profile as she goes dwarf-hunting.




Alicia asks her shyly,
"You want my help? Something always needs killing."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 4, 2004)

T'aria looks to the man. "I was following the boy because he told me about Shadow, and he told me to follow him. What did you think I was going to do? Who are you, anyway?" She frowns and glances between him and the halfling. "Has he been in trouble or something? I have a problem...." She shrugs. "And, well, I was a bit interested in meeting someone who can disappear - at least, he said you could." She smiles, careful not to show the small fangs.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 5, 2004)

At Brie’s, Beatrice brushes her reddish-brown hair from her face, smiles and takes the green lingerie.  “Ah, so you have a fashion sense.  A man of many talents, I see.  That must be what Loni sees in you; sometimes she’s as color-coordinated as a blind half-orc.  And my story?  Fairly typical I guess.  I came here looking for a prince to sweep me off my feet, and instead couldn’t find enough money to keep shoes on them.  Nice ones, anyway.  I made a little money working the streets, and Brie found out and made me an ‘offer’.  I knew what would happen if I said no, and besides, this is a nice clean place to live.  And I really had no friends at all until I started working here.  So it all worked out.  There might be more to my story… but I don’t know you well enough.  Yet.  I assume you’ll be spending a lot of time here to be with Loni.”  She watches Accalon, probably trying to judge his reaction.  “I think it’s sweet.  But if you try to take her from here, Brie’s going to have your head.”

She finishes dressing, and then walks back and forth in front of Accalon, quite seductively.  She says “What do you think?  Will I be a distraction?”


In the forest, as party members debate who’s going into town, Lydia notices that it seems oddly quiet.  There’s the noise of a breeze rustling tree branches a bit, but that’s all.  No birds singing, no insects chirping.  Perhaps it’s always been like this; she’s not much of a forest person and didn’t really notice until now.  She looks around and sees a few pretty red birds high in a tree, but they aren’t making a sound.


At Boone’s shop, Aligor drinks the potion and thinks it tastes kind of stale.  It also doesn’t seem to make him feel much better.  Boone looks a bit worried, and says to Aligor “OK, I’ll get your things for you.  But I have something to tell you.  Before you get upset, remember two things: I have to protect my property, and your not in much shape to fight me, even if I am an old man with a bad arm.  Here’s the thing:  that wasn’t a healing potion I just gave you.  Rather the opposite, really.  It was a kind of poison.  Called Sloth-Slay.  Yeah, it’s a stupid name, but what are you going to do.  Anyway, it’s very slow acting.  A human won’t feel anything for about a month, and it won’t kill him for 2.  For a dwarf, as tough as you, you probably have a lot longer.  Anyway, I have to insure I’ll get either my money or my urgrosh back.  You come back with either, I give you the antidote.  Or give me back the urgrosh now, and I give it to you.  This is just business, Aligor.  I’m still taking a risk; you might get yourself killed out there.  But at least I know you have a good reason to come back.”  He draws his short sword with his good arm. “Now, if you want to get all upset, let’s get this over with.  Otherwise, I’ll go get what you need.  Along with a couple extra healing potions at my expense.”



And at the well, ‘Shadow’ seems to look T’aria up and down, obviously studying her.  She says “The boy, my dear boy, has had people stalking him before.”  The black-clad man frowns towards Shadow, apparently upset with what she said for some reason.  She rather deliberately ignores it and says “But I am Shadow, and you can call my friend here Skulker.”  Another frown from the man.  She continues, saying, perhaps sarcastically “And as you can see, I live in a magic well.”

She jumps down from the well. “There isn’t much more I can tell you about us.  But I can disappear.  I can also make people disappear.  Sometimes even when they don’t want to.  I’m very good at it.” she says, obviously making a veiled threat.  The man leans in close to her, whispering something, and then she says “You were at the Warrior’s Helm?  I’ve heard a pretty nasty group of people have been staying there.  You wouldn’t be one of them, would you?  Perhaps that’s who you need to hide from.  Or ‘your friend’ Taryn, I believe.”  She smiles.  Then adds “If you are one of them, I’d really like to know, so I can get a message to them.”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 5, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon had become more distracted as he listened to Bea’s tale, his mind obviously contemplating her words, but her seductive walk and the questioning tone in her voice makes Accalon’s dark green eyes refocus on her, he gives her his smooth smile and replies appraisingly, “You’ll do perfectly Bea, but as I said you’re quite distracting in anything you wear.”

Taking Bea gently by the hand Accalon moves over to the big bed and causal takes a set on it, an outstretch hand offers a seat to her friendly close but not romantically close, “I’m afraid that Loni and I have talked about this, I don’t see myself ever being in a position to take her away from here, my calling lies on the next battlefield or the next odd job.  I wouldn’t always be able to protect her and she realizes and accepts it, besides I don’t think she would enjoy being away from her best friend and I wouldn’t feel right leaving our mutual friend, you Bea, behind to a some other fateso it’s probably best that I accept mine and allow you two to your own fate.”  He gives a small friendly smile as he turns to her, “I imagine your prince will have a better chance of finding you here.”

His smile quickly fades to a troubled look, “I caught the sarcasm in your voice when you spoke of this “offer” that Brie gave you, and I’ve seen how the girls react to Brie…  It worries me, I would like to see Loni, and you, in a safe environment so tell me of this offer than Brie made you and of her treatment of you girls in general.”









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy +9


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> At Boone’s shop, Aligor drinks the potion and thinks it tastes kind of stale. It also doesn’t seem to make him feel much better. Boone looks a bit worried, and says to Aligor “OK, I’ll get your things for you. But I have something to tell you. Before you get upset, remember two things: I have to protect my property, and your not in much shape to fight me, even if I am an old man with a bad arm. Here’s the thing: that wasn’t a healing potion I just gave you. Rather the opposite, really. It was a kind of poison. Called Sloth-Slay. Yeah, it’s a stupid name, but what are you going to do. Anyway, it’s very slow acting. A human won’t feel anything for about a month, and it won’t kill him for 2. For a dwarf, as tough as you, you probably have a lot longer. Anyway, I have to insure I’ll get either my money or my urgrosh back. You come back with either, I give you the antidote. Or give me back the urgrosh now, and I give it to you. This is just business, Aligor. I’m still taking a risk; you might get yourself killed out there. But at least I know you have a good reason to come back.” He draws his short sword with his good arm. “Now, if you want to get all upset, let’s get this over with. Otherwise, I’ll go get what you need. Along with a couple extra healing potions at my expense.”



Aligor grips his new Urgrosh with a tight grip, feeling his temper rise, as it has done in days past, and usually ending with someone dead, or near dying.  With his temper swelling up, he focuses on Boone, waiting.  As he sees Boone grab his sword, he knows that something must be done quickly.  "So you say it won't kill me fer at least 2 months?  What in the hell do I do if'n I get back and YOU are already dead or missing?  HUH?  Ever think of that you old twit!  And even knowing my past, I have never crossed you Boone.  NEVER!  I have never gone back on my word, and have only given my word twice.  You have my word that you will get back yer Urgrosh, as we discussed before, or if'n I can come up with the gold, you will get that instead.  I never go back on a deal, or my word.  And I don't intend to start doin that now!  Now giv me the antidote or I might get mad and Bane will surely have a meal!  Otherwise, how can I be sure you will be here when I get back?  Hex is surely wonderin why I was here, and if he sends his men here, you might not survive.  What the hell am I supposed to do?  Huh old man?"

_Damn you Boone!  Of the few people I actually trust, you are surely slipping from the damn list!_

Intimidate +5, in defensive stance.  Ready the Urgrosh for Boone if he is foolish enough to attack Aligor.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 5, 2004)

Beatrice scoffs a bit at Accalon’s mention of her prince, “Hah.  If he was the type to come here, he’s probably not the man I envisioned anyway.  Besides, I’m hardly the prettiest woman here.  But this life is… acceptable, if not what I dreamt of.”

Accalon’s troubled look is mirrored in Bea’s face as he asks about Madame Brie’s methods.  “This environment is perfectly safe, as long as you don’t cross Brie.  The stuff she’s done to some girls is just…”, she trails off, not finishing.  After a moment she says, “And what do you think upsets her the most?  Do you think it might be her girls talking behind her back, trying to get some noble good-intentioned warrior to change her lot in life?  You really shouldn’t worry about it.  Just worry about your next adventure, whenever and _wherever_ that might be.”  She looks a little upset with herself, for the harshness in her words, then smiles and adds "I'm sorry.  Like I said, I know you're good-intentioned.  And noble.  And very handsome.  Hmmm... you're sure you're not a prince, right?"

[Accalon rolled 13+9=22 on Diplomacy, vs Brie's Intimidate roll of... um, yeah   ]


At Boone’s, the stand-off continues.  Boone says to Aligor, “Damn it, dwarf, that urgrosh is worth 10000 gold, at least.  There’s trust and then there’s 10000 gold.  This is the same potion I’ve used in many dealings with people, and it’s always inspired them to give me what’s owed me.  And as for Hex coming, well exactly who caused that?  And I’d rather have that weapon in my own hands when he does.  And you running out of town at the first sign of trouble isn’t a good sign that you’re dependable either.  So you have three options.  Accept my ‘deal-enforcer’, give me back my urgrosh, or try to kill me.  But with how hurt you and your mutt are, I think I can take you .  And if I’m wrong, well, come two months from now, I think I’ll be avenged, because you don’t even know what the antidote looks like.  Don’t make this into an ego thing, it’s just business.   This bickering isn’t healthy.  You have a problem with my honor here, it’s easiest just to give me back my weapon.”

He continues to stand with short sword in hand, but not actually pointing it in a threatening manner.  But that isn’t stopping Bane from picking up on Aligor’s hostility and growling at the shop owner.

[Aligor rolled 18+5=23 on Initimidate, but Boone made a high character-level roll to resist.  Plus, Diplomacy would probably have worked better in this situation.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> And you running out of town at the first sign of trouble isn’t a good sign that you’re dependable either. So you have three options. Accept my ‘deal-enforcer’, give me back my urgrosh, or try to kill me. But with how hurt you and your mutt are, I think I can take you.



"Ya good fer nuthin one armed old bum!  You better hope I die in the ruins if you try and cross me!  And when I get back, the cost is 10000, not 15000 anymore.  Considerin I'm lettin you live.  Even as hurt as I am, I can still kick a one armed man's arse!  But the fact that you show yer not scared says enuff to me.  Just make sure you stay alive till I git back.  Now go git my things, and be quick!  Hex isn't the only one lookin fer me by now..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon laughs lightly as he returns Bea’s smile, “No, I’m the son of a cobbler, though I use the term loosely as he was little more than a brutal drunk, mother left when I was young, but it was rumored that “dear old” dad killed her in a fit of rage.  I decided young that it was better to risk adventuring than to stay with dad…  So I’m really not much of a prince.”

Accalon looks on the reddish haired woman as he studies her for a few minutes, finally he looks troubled, “Bea it wasn’t my intention to place either Loni or you in dire straights with Brie but I fear that I have, Brie has noted the looks that Loni and I share…   What kind of danger is Loni facing from Brie and what about you if I'm found here in this room?”









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy +9, if needed, he's not really trying to influence Bre, instead he's just trying to get the honest truth.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

"Alicia, you stay here.  I don't want people recognizing you, and Brie said to keep out of harm's way.  If you must come with us, you should wait outside the city walls and keep a low profile.  Come on then, let's get going," Lydia says, mounting up, a bit on edge from the silence of the woods.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 7, 2004)

Boone says to the dwarf “I’m not hoping you die in those ruins.  I’m hoping you find lots of stuff   At least 10,000 gold worth of stuff.  I should get more than that, that urgrosh might be worth a lot more.  But it’s a fair deal.”  After resheathing his weapon, he holds out his hand for Aligor to shake “We’re good now, right?”

After Aligor responds, Boone takes his list and his money, and tells the dwarf he’ll be back within an hour. He opens the door, looks quickly around for anyone spying on his establishment, then leaves, closing and locking the door behind him.

Bane seems bored, starting to sniff everything, but not finding anything interesting.



Across town at Brie’s, Beatrice looks genuinely affected by Accalon’s tale of his parents.  She says, “So many of us here have had bad childhoods, bad home lives.  But you really rose above it.”  She sits on Accalon’s lap and smiles, saying “I’m very impressed.”

To the warriors question on the girl’s safety, she frowns and says “If Brie found you up here, she would… I don’t know.  If she found some client, getting a free go, there’d probably be some marking involved. She’s fond of whips.”  She continues to frown, pausing, then adding “I shouldn’t even tell you that.  It doesn’t make any difference, except to upset you.  Besides, you’re not exactly a client.  You dealt with our kidnapper.  And if you’re hiding from that guard, Brie would understand that, I think.”  She smiles, saying “I’m sure you could make her understand.  You seem very… eloquent.  For a cobbler’s son.”

[Diplomacy rolled 14+9=23]

After Accalon talks with Beatrice a bit [i.e. after whatever roleplaying he adds with his next post], he thinks he hears the sound of glass breaking somewhere below him.  He can’t be sure if the noise is from the first floor or second. 

[Rolled Listen 19+0=19]


[OOC  I can do stuff with the forest group once I know who’s going into town and who isn’t (right now assuming Lydia and Sunedilar are, Alev and Gwyn aren’t (unless I hear otherwise), and I don’t know about Alicia until she responds to Lydia.  Of course, I’m also waiting for Aligor to catch up timewise, but unless he has major plans, that should work out.  Accalon and T’aria will still be behind everyone, though.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 7, 2004)

Aligor, taking Boone's hand with a VERY FIRM GRIP, knows that Boone is a man of his word as well.  "Jut keep yer part'a the deal, and we're ok."

After Boone leaves, Aligor gets a big grin, taking the liberty to search Boone's place for anything of value.  He takes special note of the area that Boone procured the potion, seeing if there is anything there of value or interest.  He will take his time searching the place, to see if Boone has been holding back on him as to any good wares.

If he doesn't find anything of interest:
After about 20 minutes of searching, which I assume would be enough for such a small place, Aligor gets as bored as Bane, and decides to peer out the windows, barely showing himself, to try and see if any other 'suspicious' characters are about.  He will take special note to peer in the area of where the wizard ran to.  If he sees anything threatening, he will immediately duck behind the cover of the shop, to eliminate the threat or grant him some protection.

If he finds anything of interest, then I will post accordingly...


----------



## Telsar (Aug 7, 2004)

Aligor comes to the realization that this is an antique shop; almost everything around him is valuable.  There’s valuable looking furniture and rugs, vases from old civilizations, one case with old rare coins, another with a selection of knives, and still another with various pieces of jewelry.  The place is small, but there are objects all over the place, including hanging from the walls like the urgrosh was,  that are probably valuable.  Aligor comes to a second realization: Boone must have a way of protecting this stuff.  Some of it is small, like the stuff in the cases, that a pickpocket could easily try to make off with.  How Boone protects himself from theft is a mystery.  At the back of the store on a counter is a locked metal chest, presumably where he keeps money.

[Aligor rolled an Intelligence roll of 14+0=14 for that second realization.]

In the box Boone pulled out are 5 more potion vials that look similar to what he gave Aligor, as well as some scroll tubes, within which are scrolls with symbols Aligor doesn’t begin to understand.	There’s also a short stick with more odd symbols on it, probably a magical wand.

[Be sure and mention if Aligor pockets anything.]

Peering out the window reveals it is late afternoon, and not much else.  There’s no sign of the wizard, or anyone who looks threatening.  Every once in a while, a person, mounted or on foot, passes by but none look threatening, until about an hour later (after a few times of moving away from the window for awhile, and then, bored, looking out again)  Aligor sees a pair of mounted city guards.  They are looking around, but don’t seem to take any particular note of Boone’s shop, and then they start to pass.  Aligor is a bit jumpy with the guards around, so when he hears the door opening he leaps back, knocking over a table with a bunch of old metal gauntlets on it, making a huge racket.  But looking at the door, he sees Boone coming in, carrying a large box, with some difficulty given his bad arm.

[Gave a Will save to see how jumpy Aligor was upon seeing the guards.  Rolled a 1.  Heh heh]

He says “Dwarf!  What are knocking things over for?!?  You know how much you’d owe me if those were breakable?”  He sits the box down with a loud thump and says “Anyway, here’s what you asked for, plus 3 extra Cure Light Wound potions, 7 in all.  And there’s quite a few guards out, just patrolling.  More than usual.  I don’t know if their looking for you or someone else.  Heard some people talking; they’re calling last night the ‘Night of Bloody Terror’.  Supposedly a dozen people got killed, maimed, or raped last night.  You and Sunedilar didn’t kill 12 people last night, did you?”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon looks slightly awkward as Bea makes herself comfortable in his lap but slowly his awkwardness is replaced with pleasant smile, “I’m nothing to get impressive over, I’m probably the only cobbler’s son who can’t apply the trade even if he wanted too, I’ve simply decided to risk my life for money, it hardly caries the nobleness that you seem to imply it does.”

Accalon absently rubs the soft skin of Beatrice’s side as he laughs lightly, “Eloquent?  I guess so…  I looked at a few paths before I chose this one, and I guess I will need to be eloquent as it would be shameful to see your flawless skin marred as…  Well I don’t know.  Well I guess I see you overcoming your lot in life, you’re a natural leader and friend to all the other girls.  I think you will make a great…”

His words end abruptly as he hears what can only be the breaking of glass below him.  Lifting Bea from his lap he lightly deposits her on the floor before he drops to his knees to pull out the armor from under the bed, “What was that?  Glass breaking?”

As he waits for her reply he dons his armor hastily with her help, and when done he draws his blade and head for the door, “Loni could be in danger, if you have a blade and know how to handle it I could use your help, but don’t do anything foolish…  Leave that to me.”









*OOC:*


 Accalon’s AC is lowered by one, armor check is up one, and it would have took 30 seconds to don.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 7, 2004)

Beatrice looks confused at Accalon’s suddenly being distracted.  She says, “I didn’t hear anything.  If you’re sure you heard something, than we should check it out.  Or maybe I should alone, if you need to hide.”  She helps Accalon on with his armor regardless how he responds to that, and then reaches under her mattress, pulling out a dagger.  She looks very worried, and says “I really don’t have experience using this.  I just keep it… in case, you know?”

[The DM assumes Accalon won’t take her suggestion of letting her go alone.  If I’m wrong, I’ll edit this.  BTW, don hastily on breastplate is 1 minute, not 30 seconds]

Accalon, with Beatrice following, exits the bedroom and heads downstairs.  On the second floor, the warrior stops in the hallway and listens.  He very clearly discerns Loni’s voice coming from downstairs on the first floor, probably from the foyer.  He can’t make out what she’s saying at this distance, but her voice seems calm, if a bit loud.  He also hears something else; a popping-crackling noise coming from beyond a particular door on this level.  The door probably leads to a bedroom, as most doors on the second and third stories do, but he hasn’t been in this one before so he doesn’t know for sure.  Beatrice is clearly looking concerned at that door, so she presumably hears it too.

[Accalon rolled Listen 17]


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Alicia, you stay here.  I don't want people recognizing you, and Brie said to keep out of harm's way.  If you must come with us, you should wait outside the city walls and keep a low profile.  Come on then, let's get going," Lydia says, mounting up, a bit on edge from the silence of the woods.




Alicia stays behind, looking worriedly at the forest for any sign of the return of the stick creature.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Leaving the room with Bea in tow Accalon address her combat skills quickly, “Then Bea please be careful and keep behind me.  Don’t threaten anyone one with that unless they threaten you.”

On the second floor Accalon’s heart starts beating as he hears the pain free voice of his dear Loni, but his heart quickly skips again as he hears the pop crackling noise.  

Not moving but leaning slightly to bring his ear to Bea’s lip and hers to his he whispers softly to her, “Anything special about that room?”









*OOC:*


 If Bea doesn’t have any obvious warning about the room Accalon will slow move up upon it while keeping Bea behind him.  Actually if the stairs going down is between him and the door he will tell Bea to stop advancing and wait at the top of the stairs.  If the stairs are beyond the door, he will wait till he’s “contained” whatever is in the room and then order her to run pass him and have her wait at the top of the stairs.  (In case he needs assistance.  Hopefuly an adventuring John/Jane is downstairs or maybe Modrin is. 

[The DM assumes Accalon won’t take her suggestion of letting her go alone. If I’m wrong, I’ll edit this.]

You assumed right, Accalon will not allow Bea to doing anything like that.  He’s not even sure he wants her with him now and he’ll ask her to run if he feels like he is over matched by anyone other than Brie.  If its Brie he’ll make no such suggestion, as her punishment will probably be very severe. (Death wouldn’t be a surprise.)

[BTW, don hastily on breastplate is 1 minute, not 30 seconds]

Oops your right I looked in the wrong column it’s the removal that one gets the time slashed for having assistance.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 7, 2004)

At Brie’s, Beatrice whispers back “It’s just one of the client rooms.  Nothing special about it that I’m aware of.”  The stairs down are at the other end of the hall, so Accalon tells Bea to wait as he advances to the door.  The crackling noise is still coming from within as his gauntleted hand grabs the doorknob and turns.  Once the door is open, even just a little, Accalon can guess what’s making the noise as he smells smoke and feels heat coming from the room.  Within, he sees one wall of the room on fire, flames crackling and licking over what was once a painting of some kind.  There are some smaller fires on the carpet, probably having spread there, but the center of the flames definitely appears to be the wall.  No one seems to be here, but Accalon does notice a broken window.  The room contains a large sofa, a small bar with a number of liquor bottles on shelves behind it, and a doubled bed.  The flames are spreading, and if they reach any of the furniture or the bar, it’s likely to spread much faster.


The next morning in the forest, Lydia and Sunedilar leave to meet with Aligor, leaving Gwyn and Alev dozing in their tent, and Alicia relatively alone and bored.

[I’m saying Gwyn and Alev are dozing to explain why they never responded to Lydia.  Both are sleeping lightly enough that what happens next could be heard by them, if/when either can post]

Just a few minutes after her two companions have left, Alicia thinks she hears something above her.  Looking up, she sees a short, very hairy figure standing on a tree limb about thirty feet up.  As Alicia looks at it, it speaks saying “Damn it, your ears are apparently way too big.  So you can kill any dwarf, can you?”  The voice is scraggly but somewhat soft, apparently a female, and focusing on it, Alicia thinks it could be a very hairy female dwarf.  “That’s not very nice.  Especially since your camped in my forest.  But I’ll still be a gracious host.”  She reaches into the mass of wild hair that seems to run from head to toe, and pulls out a bright red apple.  She drops it down at Alicia’s feet and says “Here, you look hungry”  It’s absolutely impossible to gauge facial expression on the dwarf at this distance, and with all that hair.


At the edge of town, Lydia and Sunedilar see something that wasn’t there the day before: various banners and stands and platforms, being put up by a couple dozen people.  The banners indicate it’s for a Festival of Fharlanghn, the god of travel and roads, that is supposed to start in a few days.  Which makes sense, since the Day of Fharlanghn, a generally recognized holiday, is coming up in about a week.  At one of the stands, Lydia and Sunedilar sees someone they recognize, although only Lydia knows his name; Algernon, still dressed rather fancily, seems to be discussing something with a man hammering nails into one side of the stand.  Algernon doesn't notice them yet.  The place Lydia and Sunedilar are to meet Aligor, at his ‘home’, is closer to the center of the city and so is still a half-hour ride away or so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon curses silently as he walks in on the fire, he had wasted valuable time putting on armor that he didn’t need and that could now very much hinder him.  

Not taking his eyes from the room he calls for Bea as he continues to study the broken window and the cause of it in the room, “Bea!  Come here I’m going to need your help after all…”

As she draws near his gauntleted hand quickly and roughly grabs one of her own hands as he uses the pain to draw her wide green eyes to his intense green eyes, “Alert those downstairs and your sister, recruit anyone you can find and send some to help me with the fire!  Don’t forget about your sisters the floors above us.  Now go!”

 Turning back towards the fire Accalon sizes up the fire, and quickly moves to the bar.  Seeing no way to remove all the alcohol at once Accalon pick the liquor up a bottle at a time and begins to quickly, but carefully as being accurate is more important, toss the bottles out of the room via the already broken window. 

Once the combustibility of the alcohol is removed Accalon begins to start to remove the furniture that is closest to the fire.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 7, 2004)

Bea yelps in pain as Accalon roughly grabs her hand, both due to the force of it, and the heat his gauntlet has absorbed from the room and presumably the doorknob.  She looks at him, seeming to not understand at first, but then nods, and runs towards the stairs leading down.

Accalon is finding the room extremely uncomfortable in his armor, and there’s a lot of smoke in the room, obscuring his vision from any obvious cause of the fire.   Accalon stops for a moment, coughing and choking on the smoke, but then manages to start carefully throwing the liquor bottles out the window, skillfully (and fortunately) never missing, hearing them shatter on the ground below.  After the last bottle is gone, the warrior again finds it hard to breathe, gasping for air, but then he notices the flames are getting very close to the bed.  The bed with lots of loose, flammable bedding.  Accalon grabs the edge of the bed and pulls it away from the wall, as flames lick around him.  He realizes his armor is getting very hot to the touch.

[Accalon failed a Spot check.  He rolled 6+7=13 on a Fortitude save against the smoke, choking for 1 round.  Second round rolled 10+7=17, success.  Made three general ranged attack rolls for throwing the bottles out the window, rolled 8, 12, and 8, all +6 (+4 base, +2 for taking his time and doing it carefully) vs. AC 10.  All successful.  Also made 3 choking fortitude rolls, failed the last.  Getting the bed required a Reflex save to avoid catching fire himself, rolled 12+4=16, success.  General effect of the heat in the room required a Fortitude save too, rolled 12+7-4(for armor)=15, just made, so took no nonlethal damage.  Yet]

As Accalon is removing the bed from the room, he gasps for the clean air once he’s in the hallway.  He sees Lieutenant Modrin running up to him.  The guard takes no time to speak to him, instead looking in the room, deciding cautiously what he can do.  Beatrice and Loni, followed slowly by Brie, come up as well, and Modrin tells the girls to get all the buckets in the house filled with water, or sand if there’s any available.  Then he heads inside the room, grabbing the edge of the sofa and pulling it towards the door, managing to not be bothered by the smoke, for the moment.

Loni looks toward Accalon, looking very much like she wants to go to him, but Beatrice grabs her arm and says to her “Loni, go upstairs and tell everyone!  Right now!”  Then Beatrice starts banging on the doors on this floor, alerting everyone to the danger, as Loni heads for the stairs leading up.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Safe for the moment in the hallway Accalon does little except lean against the wall as he continues choking from the thick smoke.  If anyone seems interested in helping him he shakes his head emphatically at them to leave him alone and after a moment of two of concentrated breathing Accalon carefully peels the extremely hot armor from his body.

Feeling slightly better Accalon quickly starts to back orders to the flow of girls, “Soak some blankets in water and bring them dripping wet to us!”

Seeing that Modrin has the room under as much control as can be Accalon heads to the next room, the room that shared the wall that was so engulfed in fire.  He feels for heat and listens at the door before he decides rather to open it.









*OOC:*


 It the door isn’t to hot he’ll open it and proceed in, if there is a fire then I’m not sure what he will do let.  If there is no fire in the room Accalon’s goals will be to move anything flammable from the shared wall, or stuff close to it.  

He’ll do this until the water/sand starts to show up to fight the fire, at which point he have a few of the girls do it, and the room on the other side of the room on fire, if there is no chance of them being seriously hurt.  (aka no fire or source of thick smoke.)


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 8, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The next morning in the forest, Lydia and Sunedilar leave to meet with Aligor, leaving Gwyn and Alev dozing in their tent, and Alicia relatively alone and bored.
> 
> Just a few minutes after her two companions have left, Alicia thinks she hears something above her.  Looking up, she sees a short, very hairy figure standing on a tree limb about thirty feet up.  As Alicia looks at it, it speaks saying “Damn it, your ears are apparently way too big.  So you can kill any dwarf, can you?”  The voice is scraggly but somewhat soft, apparently a female, and focusing on it, Alicia thinks it could be a very hairy female dwarf.  “That’s not very nice.  Especially since your camped in my forest.  But I’ll still be a gracious host.”  She reaches into the mass of wild hair that seems to run from head to toe, and pulls out a bright red apple.  She drops it down at Alicia’s feet and says “Here, you look hungry”  It’s absolutely impossible to gauge facial expression on the dwarf at this distance, and with all that hair.




Alicia picks up the apple and looks at it sceptically, turning it around in one of her large hands. "I like meat," she says, looking up at the dwarf and smiling a toothy grin. "But I don't like climbing. Why not you join me by the fire? Come, little dwarf-woman, and I be nice. If you are nice I not kill you." 


ooc: She hasn't yet decided wether or not she'll attack the dwarf, considering her wounded state she'll probably only attack if she's angered or if she perceives an obvious weakness. She may just as well decide that she's just met her new best friend. (re. a possible bluff-roll)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 8, 2004)

"Swing around that man by the stand over there, I would prefer not to talk to anyone I know today," Lydia murmurs to Sunedilar.  Lydia will avoid eye contact with Algernon, and press on toward the dwarf's home.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 8, 2004)

Gwyn lets one eye slide open as he lies in his bedroll; having had nothing to contribute, he'd decided to give the impression of napping, but now that this bizarre creature has shown up, there might be some action.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 9, 2004)

As Accalon recovers and removes his armor, Brie looks at him and barks “What the hell are you doing here?” but then she backs off a bit, eyeing Modrin who is currently occupied with the sofa.  He moves it out into the hallway, then he says “I need to move this furniture out of the hallway, it’s going to block our efforts to get water up here.”  He heaves the sofa on his back, apparently quite strong, and moves it to the stairs leading down, then drops it over the stair’s railing to the foyer below.  

At the same time Beatrice knocks on doors, and gets people to leave the rooms they’re in.  But at one point, she looks down the hall to the entrance to the voyeur closet, and then at Brie.  Modrin is preoccupied with the bed, but Brie just shakes her head no, slightly, at Bea.  Accalon considers the importance of getting people out of the voyeur closet, but decides the room next door, where the fire might have already spread, is more vital.  The doorknob to it reveals no heat, and the only sounds within are clearly two people who don’t know what’s going on.  He opens the door and sees a young whore (one he hasn’t met previously) and a client on the bed, the man on top her and using enough force that she isn’t likely enjoying it.  Above them, on the wall shared with the room on fire, is a large oil painting depicting a man and a woman in a loving embrace, juxtaposing the scene on the bed.  The man apparently thinks the same way Brie does, yelling “What the hell are you disturbing us for?”



In the forest, Gwyn listens as this newcomer talks to Alicia.  “I think that apple would really make you feel better.  Everyone can use a fresh fruit, once a day.  But I’ll come down and share your fire.”  The hairy dwarf climbs down the tree very easily; apparently climbing trees is something she does often.  As she approaches, Alicia notices a couple things about her.  Most of the brown hair covering her body is just very long hair from her head, but there’s still some that looks like it comes from her face, and groin, and armpits.  She is wearing some simple animal skins beneath all that hair.  The other thing Alicia notices is the smell… this dwarf smells like she has never bathed a day in her life.  Now that she’s on the ground, even Gwyn in the tent can smell her.  Alicia can take note of one other thing; birds are suddenly singing in the trees overhead, and it's only just now she realizes there had been no sounds of birds just a minute before.

The dwarf sits by the fire, and takes out another apple from within her hair, and takes a bite.  She says “I suppose it was you who damaged my wicker man?  You say you’re nice, but that wasn’t nice at all.  But I can forgive.  If you tell me something.  What ruins are you headed for, do you know?”


At the edge of the city, Lydia and Sunedilar circle around, avoiding the festival grounds.  But while it is still in sight, they see a group of men approaching the festival workers.  Many of these men are stumbling, apparently drunk, and most have weapons out and are armored.  Lydia notices when one man stumbles, he sort of trips a little, then his foot hits a rock and he in a drunken state, he should fall on his face.  But instead he easily regains his footing, looking quite sober as he does so.  She gets the impression his inebriated state is a hoax.  When the men reach the festival workers, they start generally picking fights with them, pushing them over, calling them names (that can’t be heard from this distance), and tearing down boards on their stands and platforms.

[Lydia rolled a default Sense Motive of 16+2=18, although she probably doesn’t care anything about this and I presume will move on.  I can’t do the meeting with Aligor at least until Fangor responds to my last Aligor-related post.]


----------



## Cepter (Aug 9, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar simply nods agreement with Lydia. After all, he does not care to be recognized either.

As the events at the festival ground begin to heat up, he smiles mirthlessly and speaks softly to Lydia.

"This should provide a good cover for us, provided we avoid any of the guard sent to quell whatever ahs started here."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

*OOC:*


 This post assume that the whore’s discomfort is noticeable; pained expression, pain in her moaning, words, etc. 







Accalon gives disapproving glance at the guy’s enthusiasm as he quickly scans the room for dangers, though he address both of them his eyes dart towards the whore, “I imagine extra was paid for the unneeded zeal?”

As he moves into the room his eyes turn at the john’s words and he quickly address him with little sympathy, “The flames of passion are not the only things burning tonight, theirs a real fire in the room next door.  Get up and help me move the furniture away from this wall.”

To help demonstrate his meaning he pulls the painting carefully from the wall and places it gentle on the floor on the other side of the room.









*OOC:*


 Assuming that the john is helpful, or at least realizes the danger and gets out of the room without causing a fight, Accalon pulls/moves everything away from the way by 6 feet and then moves back to the main room to check on the fire.  If water and/or other fire fighting materials he tries to help put out the fire in the original room.  

If the john is helpful he ask him to do the same for the other room bordering the original room.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 9, 2004)

Searching around the shop, Aligor takes note of a few things, and a special note to the other potions.  He suddenly has an idea while looking at the potions, and takes the vial that Boone gave him, pulls down his pants, and proceeds to urinate into the vial.  Once filled, he puts the stopper back on, smudges the outside of the vial as to make the glass less clear, and puts the vial in the same spot as the others.

Satisfied with his findings, he waits for Boones, who finally shows up and shocks the hell out of Aligor.  Fumbling to pick up the gaunlets he dropped, Aligor just dumps them back onto the table, after putting it back upright.  Once he has his belongings, he takes note to go through them, to make sure everything is there.  Once satisfied, he turns to Boone, "What the hell took ya so long?  I saw some damn guards, abviously lookin fer someone.  And you know sure as hell that Sunedilar and me didn't kill no 12 people last night.  At the most, it was about 4."  He grins evilly, dirty teeth showing while he eyes Boone.  "They had it comin, messin up my drinkin and all.  Besides, I know good and well that you yerself has me do some work fer you that involved killin some others!  But enuff bout that.  Looks like I got my things, and am now only waitin fer Sunny to show up.  I told him that he could find you here and you would show him where I was.  I figure since the guards didn't come here earlier, then they aren't aware that you might know me and where I would be.  So I figures I can stay here till Sunny shows up.  I sure don't think you will be mindin, now would you?"

OOC - Aligor will not take anything, as he thinks back on that damn wizard and his spells, hoping Boone doesn't have this damn shop baited with magic traps...

If possible, Aligor would remian here, in the back, with Bane until Sunedilar shows up.  I don't believe I told them exactly where I was, but that Sunedilar could find Boone's and be told where to find Aligor.  This would make it easier, and put a twist to things I guess...


----------



## Telsar (Aug 9, 2004)

[OOC The whore did look in pain, but also resolved to her fate, not truly resisting.]

The client says to Accalon gruffly, “I don’t know what the hell ‘zeal’ is, but everything goin’ on in here was needed by both of us.”  When he hears about the fire, he curses a bit, jumps off the bed and then throws the girl out of it to land hard on the floor.  “Damn it, I better be getting my money back.”  He grabs the edge of the bed, and with Accalon’s help, moves it back away from the wall.  Accalon moves the painting, then feels the wall.  Although very warm, with nothing combustible near it, it should be safe for the time being.  Both the man and whore quickly get dressed, realizing it’s best not to stay in here.

Once back out in the hall, Accalon sees the girls have brought wet blankets and buckets of water, and Modrin is grabbing one of the blankets preparing to enter the room again and try to smother what he can.  Meanwhile, Loni comes back downstairs, looks around worriedly, but then sees Accalon, and the worry evaporates from her face.  She reaches her hand out, like she wants to come to him, but doesn’t, instead just saying “Accalon, be safe.”  She glances at Modrin and adds, “For Valasia’s sake, if not your own”.

Accalon grabs a blanket as well, and he and Modrin brave the room together.  The fire hasn’t spread much, but there’s still quite a bit of smoke.  Both men begin choking almost immediately upon entering, but Accalon recovers quickly and begins trying to smother the wall, also using the blanket to protect himself from the fire.  As he does so, he almost steps on a jagged piece of glass, too round to have come from the window, but he avoids it.  Modrin apparently breathes in too much smoke, and can’t catch his breath, doubling over a bit in pain.  The flames on the wall lessen some, but one blanket isn’t big enough to completely smother the fire.

[Made 3 Fortitude checks for 3 rounds; Modrin failed all of them, taking some damage, Accalon just the first.  Rolled Reflex save 15+4=19 to avoid glass]

For a moment, the smoke begins getting to Accalon, and he bends over to try and suck in what fresh air there is at floor level.  Modrin finally recovers enough to come over and also begin smothering the wall, and when Accalon sees this, he rises and does the same.  Working together, they are able to stamp out whole sections of flames.  

[More Fortitude saves, results should be obvious.]

Finally, after many minutes of hard work and extreme difficulty in breathing, they get enough of the fire extinguished that they feel they can exit the room for a bit and breathe fresh air before they pass out, without fear of what’s left of the fire spreading much.



At the edge of Taeirn, coincidentally after Sunedilar mentions guards, many of the festival workers start yelling for them, loud enough for the two adventurers to barely make out what their yelling for.  The drunkards seem to find this amusing, and join in their yelling, while still generally roughing up the workers.


And at Boone’s, the proprietor says “I didn’t say killing 12 people would be wrong.  Just doing it in the middle of town is kind of… um, well, I was going to say stupid, but that might upset you, so I’ll say ‘reckless’.  You were reckless.”  He smiles at Aligor, a little impressed that he was responsible for an event they actually gave a name to.  “Alright, you can stay here, but I think I’ll be glad when you’re out of town.”  Aligor checks the box Boone brought, and everything he asked for seems to be there.  Boone sets up a cot for Aligor in the back, and when night falls, he wishes Aligor luck and tells him he’ll be paying for anything he finds broke in here in the morning, then leaves for the night.  Bane is generally restless, not particularly liking this cramped little shop, but the night transpires uneventfully.

[Note: Lydia’s and/or Sunedilar’s next post can be arriving at Boone’s in the early morning, visibly not open for business at that time, unless they aren’t heading straight there.  Oh, and if the party leaves town, when they get back, someone please remind me OCC what Aligor did with that vial.  I’m sure there will be repercussions.  ]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Stepping out of the contained fire Accalon gives a proud smile, or at least gives one in between hacking, to Modrin and the girls gathered.  He quickly drops the ruined blanket in a bucket of water, it’s seen it’s last bed but is still be functional for smoothing the anger flames.  

Seeing Modrin still hacking after he had recovered some, Accalon changes a quick reassuring glance towards Loni, before he places a reassuring hand on Modrin’s back and a friendly smile on his face, “Fancy meeting you here again, lieutenant...”

Not really wanting to mix business with pleasure Accalon pulls the towel from the bucket before Modrin can muster much of a reply, “Come on…  Let’s finishes this before either of decides not to back in there.”

With that he moves back into the fire...


----------



## Telsar (Aug 9, 2004)

Modrin does start to reply, saying "It's lucky that we were both here... one of us would have had a hell of a time."  He looks questioningly at Accalon, obviously curious why he's here, but follows him back inside with a another wet blanket, and together, they work at putting out the rest of the flames.  The smoke still gets to Modrin, but eventually all the fire is put out.  On the way out, Modrin spots something on the floor and picks it up, then he returns to the hallway, slumping down, sitting on the floor, gasping for breath.  In his hand is a large rock, about the size of two fists, with some scratches in it.  Careful examination shows the scratches form a rough pentagram (a star surrounded by a circle), with the letters H-E-X scratched underneath it.

[The poor guy has rolled 4 on Fortitude saves at least 3 times, including this one.  Accalon rolled 12+7=19, success.  On Spot checks, Accalon rolled 12, failed, Modrin succeeded.  Feel free to RP what you mentioned in OOC.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Stepping out of the fire Accalon tosses a look of concern at Modrin after watching the young man nearly crash uncontrolled to the floor, for the moment Accalon, himself, ignores the effects of the smoke, “You, my friend, look like a feel.”

Giving Madam Brie a knowing look, away from the eyes of the gasping lieutenant, Accalon quickly and friendly replies, “and if I look like my friend here I can honestly say I need to bathe and clean up.”

He taps young Loni on the shoulder, her natural concern and desire to be close to Accalon making it possible, “My clothes could probably use a good laundering too.”   

Not sure if Brie is catching his gist he continues on, “It seems like the least you could offer us two heroes.”









*OOC:*


 1] If Accalon can arrange it he will get Bea to help Modrin bathe and stuff.  (though he won't do anything obvious and I'm not sure where Bea is right now.) 

2] If it’s close to the potion that hides his disfigurement wearing off he downs one as they walk away and he will also expect Madame Brie to fill him in on what she told Modrin. 

3] He’ll also stay clothed until Madame Brie leaves them alone also he will not allow Brie time alone with Loni. (He trusts Brie not at all but he does have questions for her.)


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 9, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> In the forest, Gwyn listens as this newcomer talks to Alicia.  “I think that apple would really make you feel better.  Everyone can use a fresh fruit, once a day.  But I’ll come down and share your fire.”  The hairy dwarf climbs down the tree very easily; apparently climbing trees is something she does often.  As she approaches, Alicia notices a couple things about her.  Most of the brown hair covering her body is just very long hair from her head, but there’s still some that looks like it comes from her face, and groin, and armpits.  She is wearing some simple animal skins beneath all that hair.  The other thing Alicia notices is the smell… this dwarf smells like she has never bathed a day in her life.  Now that she’s on the ground, even Gwyn in the tent can smell her.  Alicia can take note of one other thing; birds are suddenly singing in the trees overhead, and it's only just now she realizes there had been no sounds of birds just a minute before.
> 
> The dwarf sits by the fire, and takes out another apple from within her hair, and takes a bite.  She says “I suppose it was you who damaged my wicker man?  You say you’re nice, but that wasn’t nice at all.  But I can forgive.  If you tell me something.  What ruins are you headed for, do you know?”




"The Big Treasure Ruins," she blurts out without thinking. "Do you know where it..?" Her eyes widen suddenly then narrow into slits. She growls angrily, "Your wicked man?! It came skulking and ambushing, to kill in the night. I scared it off. But you, stinky dwarf, sent it here... You sent the stupid stick puppet!" Her voice rises, loud enough to wake her sleeping companions. Stalling for time she calms herself down and asks in a quieter voice. "Why?"


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 9, 2004)

*T'aria, female half-fiend rogue*



			
				Shadow said:
			
		

> And at the well, ‘Shadow’ seems to look T’aria up and down, obviously studying her. She says “The boy, my dear boy, has had people stalking him before.” The black-clad man frowns towards Shadow, apparently upset with what she said for some reason. She rather deliberately ignores it and says “But I am Shadow, and you can call my friend here Skulker.” Another frown from the man. She continues, saying, perhaps sarcastically “And as you can see, I live in a magic well.”
> 
> She jumps down from the well. “There isn’t much more I can tell you about us. But I can disappear. I can also make people disappear. Sometimes even when they don’t want to. I’m very good at it.” she says, obviously making a veiled threat. The man leans in close to her, whispering something, and then she says “You were at the Warrior’s Helm? I’ve heard a pretty nasty group of people have been staying there. You wouldn’t be one of them, would you? Perhaps that’s who you need to hide from. Or ‘your friend’ Taryn, I believe.” She smiles. Then adds “If you are one of them, I’d really like to know, so I can get a message to them.”




T'aria grins at the threat, obviously unworried. She glances to where the boy disappeared to make sure he has not returned yet.
"I know someone in the group you are talking about, but they left town. Something about being nervous about the city guard. I might be seeing them again, but who knows?... They mentioned heading off to some old ruins until the heat dies down from last night." She snorts, clearly showing her disbain for their 'cowardness'. "What kind of message?" She takes her hip flask from her cloak and sips from it before offering a drink from it to the other two. "As for me... well, Mr. Modrin of city guard fame is asking for Taryn at the inn... and I thought this gentleman," she gestures at Skulker, "was someone he had set to watching the inn. Thus I asked your dear boy to take me to you while he was chattering about you."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 9, 2004)

*Lydia gawks a bit like any other person would at the fight, nodding slightly at Sunedilar's words.*

"Indeed.  Let's continue on shall we?" she says lightly, shifting slowly away from the fight.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 9, 2004)

At the whorehouse, Loni smiles and says to Accalon “Well, of course we can get you cleaned up.  Um, both of you.”  Beatrice comes over to Accalon too, adding “It’s the very least we can do.”  Lieutenant Modrin rises from the floor and says “I haven’t had anyone bathe me <cough, cough> since I was 3, and honestly, it <cough>, it wouldn’t be good for my position.”  He stops just a moment to catch his breath again then says “Besides, assuming this rock broke the window in there, and it’s not a set up, I really need to set my men on Hex.”  Brie says “Hex?  Who the hell is Hex?  He started this fire?”  Modrin says “It’s short for Hectaras, have you had dealings with him?”

Brie starts to go off on a litany about the ‘snot-nosed punk Hectaras’ trying to take over her business, while Loni and Beatrice are leading Accalon away for his bath, but Modrin interrupts Brie to say to Accalon “Wait a moment.  I know, we both deserve some rest, but I have to ask you one question before I go.  I thought you might be involved with the mayhem last night, but this girl’s account of you,” he nods towards Loni, “and what I’ve seen of your character tonight dispels any suspicion.  But your ‘adventuring party’ allies are another matter.  If you could just tell me where to find them, I have about a million questions for them.  Have they by chance been staying at the Warrior’s Helm?”


In the forest, the dwarf says to Alicia, “Just calm down.  It’s ‘wicker’, not ‘wicked’.  And I did no such thing.  I didn’t send it, I didn’t even know you were here.  It was out gathering supplies I needed.”.  Her eyes narrow, watching for hostility from the half-ogre.  “But your right, it is stupid.  Too stupid to be scared of anything, so if it ran off, it’s because you got wise and quit attacking it.  But I saw that you hit it once or twice, and it looks like it got a few licks on you, too. I again say, that apple will help you feel much better.”

She finishes her own apple, and throws the core over shoulder, it hitting Gwyn’s tent but just rolling off.  “And no, I don’t know for sure if we’re even talking about the same ruins.  But Big Treasure Ruins is a good name for it.  I don’t know it’s precise location… but I do know something that’s there.  Something I want.”


At the well in Taeirn, Shadow happily takes a drink from T’aria’s flask, but Skulker declines, and his look to Shadow makes it clear he thinks she should too.  She shakes her head and says, “That dear young boy from the stable, Sunjin is his name, I’m afraid he talks too much.”  Skulker scowls and says “He’s not the only one.”  Shadow matches his scowl with one of her own, then smiles sweetly and says “Skulker, don’t you think you should go check on him?”  He looks towards T’aria and says “But what if she…”.  Shadow interrupts him and says “I’m perfectly safe.  We’re just talking.  Remember talking?  You can find out a lot that way.  Go talk with Sunjin and see if he’s mentioned this place to anyone else.”  His facial expression never changing from being upset, he puts away his crossbow and heads in the direction the boy went in.

Shadow smiles up at T’aria, then smirks a little and says “The party I’m talking about, they better be afraid of more than the city guard.  They upset three different power groups last night, one of whom we didn’t even know existed until they got pissed at them.  And they almost upset a fourth group.  That would be mine.  And Skulker’s.  That’s what my message is about.  They _don’t_ want to upset our group.  We’re very secretive, but we don’t mind co-existence.  We co-exist with everyone, unless they find out about us and try to hurt us.  We hate no one, we’re out to hurt no one, again, unless someone is out for us.  Then, there’s no mercy.”

She sits down on the grass and asks if the half-demon would like to sit as well.  Then she adds ”We think, we’re not sure, but we think some members of your group might be targeting one of ours.  Oops, did I say ‘your’ group?  Well, let’s just keep it that way for now.  Anyway, one of my fellow halflings; all day today a local rogue has been watching him.  We think it’s because this rogue is after your group, and expects them to attack the halfling.  We’re not sure why this rogue, his name is Hex, would expect that.  But if one of our members is being threatened by ‘your’ group, then ‘your’ group isn’t going to be very happy with the consequences.”

She just lounges lazily in the grass, apparently not worried about any threat T’aria might pose.  “So, that’s the message I’m trying to get across to them.  Some groups you just don’t mess with.  And if they’re afraid of the city guard, well, I hope for their sake they don’t have to find out who is really in power here.  As I mentioned to Skulker, talking can reveal a lot, and I’ve told you a lot.  Is there anything you wish to share?”

[T’aria rolled Sense Motive 16-1=15, nothing in what she said seemed dishonest]


Lydia and Sunedilar continue into the city, seeing the occasional mounted guard or two, but always at a distance, and usually traveling quickly towards the festival grounds.  They find Boone’s Antique Shop, which from a distance appears closed.  Across the street from the shop are two men talking quietly, although by body language, it appears they are arguing, one dressed in a green robe, the other wears dark loose-fitting clothes with various symbols emblazoned on it.  Inside the shop, unknown to Lydia and Sunedilar, Aligor sleeps restlessly, having needed a good long rest after that battle with the bat, but not able to sleep much, from a combination of an uncomfortable cot and Bane’s restless pacing every few hours.

[In other words, Aligor is asleep, but will probably wake up if any significant noise takes place.   BTW, when/if we need to know HPs, by this morning, everyone's had the benefit of another rest.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 9, 2004)

Gwyn clambers out of his tent, nodding at the bizarre, hairy apparition as if he sees things like it every day.  "Something you'd like us to retrieve, eh?  And you'll pay us for it, but likely not explain why you want it?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

A tired Accalon turns from the girls and faces Modrin, with an understand yet tried smile he answers, “Their no need to apologize, we all have jobs to do and you would be hampered without my answers if I knew something.  Sadly, I know little of my adventuring group.  I meet most of them in the waiting room downstairs, between the missing girls and finding out who abducted them there was more than enough work for all, and most of the time I was here protecting the girls.  We talked little outside of the fight with Ezuvial, I wish I could be more help, but I would imagine that they took to the inn.”

Still looking haggard but trying to be helpful, “Is there anything else lieutenant?” 

As he waits for a response he files the name Hectaras away for later use...









*OOC:*


 He'll let the ladies lead him away when Modrin is done with the questions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 10, 2004)

*Lydia knocks briskly at the door, trying to get a response.*


----------



## Telsar (Aug 10, 2004)

The lieutenant looks tired, a bit unsteady on his feet, and he says “No, Accalon, Just a warning perhaps; I think your allies can be categorized as not very nice, with almost no self control.  They’re going to have to be dealt with.  Harshly.  That is, if they stay in town.  Maybe they’ve already moved on, but if you see them, I’d tell them their one night of uncontrolled mayhem will have to be answered for.  Give my regards to Valasia.”  With that, he turns and leaves and many of the girls in the hallway thank him as he does.

Loni and Beatrice, each taking one of Accalon’s hands, leads him to a different flight of stairs leading down than Modrin just took.  Loni whispers in his ear “You saved us again.”, and she kisses him on the cheek.  Beatrice gets a funny look on her face, like having just had a thought, and she kisses Accalon’s other cheek, saying “Better than a prince, more like a tall, strong knight.”  Loni looks a bit puzzled, but they escort the warrior to a bathing room on the first floor.  There are three large bath tubs, with a fire stove for heating water.  After the girls undress Accalon, and he is relaxing in a tub as they add hot water, he looks up and sees Madame Brie in the doorway, apparently having followed them down.  She says gruffly, “If you’re comfortable, perhaps you could explain what you’re doing in my house without my knowledge?  And another thing, this morning, one of your ‘friends’ tried to blame this ‘Night of Bloody Terror’ everyone’s talking about on that brat Hectaras.  Is that what’s happening now?  Did you start that fire?”


The next morning, in the forest, the female dwarf looks a bit nervously at Gwyn probably gauging if he’s a threat to her.  “I thought there might still be people in the tents.  No, no, I don’t want you to retrieve it.  I want to grab it myself.  Besides, it looks like you could use some help.”  She reaches into her hair and Gwyn might be worried she’s drawing a weapon of some kind, but it turns out to just be a pear.  She throws it at the half-demon.  “If you’re not as skittish as your giant girlfriend, that will heal up some of your wounds.”


In town, as Lydia approaches Boone’s shop, she can hear a bit of what’s being said by the two men across the street.  The one in black says “I’m telling you I killed him.  Right here on this spot.”  His companion says “Hard to believe, Azallin.  Not much blood out here, not much at all.  But that can change.”  Lydia knocks on the door of Boone’s, and the two look over at her, while Aligor awakens to the sound of the knocking.  So does Bane, and he begins barking loudly, looking at the door.  Lydia can hear the barking within.

[Lydia rolled Listen 15+2=17.  Cepter, if you can post, I kind of need to know where Sunedilar is during this.]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 10, 2004)

T’aria accepts the flask back from Shadow and sips from it again before slipping it back into her cloak pocket. She seats herself, carefully, on the grass near her horse’s feet. She releases his reins so he can graze and listens to the halfling.

She laughs when Shadow finishes. “Honestly, my dear halfling, I highly doubt that they are ‘targeting’ anyone. They came into town to make money, where I met up with them _only_ because I knew the current leader of old, from my hometown. A commission was offered by Madam Brie and accepted by the group and myself. As it is, unless that celestial dog was part of one of the ‘power groups’ you mentioned, I can’t image how anyone was upset.” She pauses for a moment in thought. “Well, granted, Gwyn did take that whining lady as a play-toy, but I would assume that is why the guard is so upset.”

She shifts her position, ready to swiftly slide into action if need be. “Frankly, everything ‘my group’ did last night – to my knowledge – was in pursuit of the end of that job. As it is, the city guard is blaming us for some deaths that ‘we’ are not accountable for. Most of the group left town, as I said – and since I am not a part of them, I didn’t feel a need to go. Sounds to me that one of these power groups is attempting to eliminate a few rivals and blame it on ‘us’.” She studies the halfling through narrowed eyes. “Speaking of these power groups… as I am no longer employed, I may be interested in signing up with one of them.” She breaks her gaze and glances away. “But then again, I may just leave and head out to the north – I hear that there are a couple of pretty decent-sized towns out there. After all, I am apparently being lumped in with the group just because I had what is beginning to seem to be poor sense in signing up with them for one job.” She snorts. “_Especially_ since they have already fled town.”

[OOC: I realize that Gwyn isn’t the ‘leader’ of the group, but T’aria has some peculiar blind spots – and in her mind, since he is a half-fiend, he _must_ be the ‘leader’.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 10, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

As the girls lead him away Accalon’s checks blush as the girls continue to dote of him.  Seeing the girls’ reaction to each other’s treatment of him Accalon’s mind beings to wonder if the two best friends are not interested in sharing him with each other after all but he quickly pushed those unhappy thoughts aside as the young whores started to undress him.

In the tub, and on the verge of the complete comfort that can only be achieved by asking Loni and Bea to undress and join him, Accalon looks up to see Brie.  It wasn’t unexpected, but the timing couldn’t have been worse in his opinion and he sure didn’t like the idea of the madame being so untrusting and unappreciated towards him.

Accalon kept his anger and frustration to himself as he address Brie, “I’m very comfortable, I was just about to ask the ladies to make me extremely comfortable but I guess it can wait.  Madame Brie if I’m in your house without your knowledge I can attest that it’s a simple misunderstanding.  I paid for Loni’s time; I gave 8 gold pieces to Jovana earlier today for her time today and tonight.  I’m not sure what time it is but I suspect she still on the clock.  As for why you didn’t know of this I suspect your will have to talk to Jovana herself.”

A miffed look crosses Accalon face when asked about the fire, “Lady, I’ve been in this town less than a day, and so far I’ve dealt with a crazed celestial, your predicament with Valasia and Modrin, and now a fire.  The last two I haven’t asked for any kind of payment and you have the gall and tenacity to ask if I started the fire?”

Accalon shakes his head in disbelief, “No I didn’t start the fire, ask either of these two, I haven’t been left alone for many hours.  I know nothing of a Hectaras, or of a ‘Night of Bloody Terror’ but you seem to have more than your fair share of enemies so I would be leery. Brie, I would hope by now that my actions would make you realize I’m not one of your enemies.  I've done too much to help you, and the girls, to be treated as such so stop treating me like I'm the enemy.”









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy +9


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 10, 2004)

Gwyn slices a chunk off the pear and eats it, eyeing the dwarf.  "So, you'd like to accompany us, then?  You think we need your help?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 10, 2004)

Aligor's rest is not a comfortable one, and he tosses and turns a few times.  Bane's whining does not help either.  Thinking back on the past 2 days, Aligor can only think of that damn Hex and his men, trying to kill him.  He only wonders how the others are faring, considering that Hex must be out for them as well.

Aligor shoves the man to the side, giving him a quick boot in the rear, and watching him sprawl on the ground, spilling his tankard on the floor.  "Watch yer step you damn fool!"  Aligor yells, immediately following it with a loud hearty laugh.  As he turns to grab the nearby barmaid, he hears the doors of the Inn open, to the usual footsteps of more travellers.  Turning, he spies a few armed dwarves, familiar to him, but he can not discern as to how he knows them.  He is suddenly charged, and tied, while the rest of the people around look on.  As he is being tied, he struggles, thrashing out violently, knocking his fists into anything coming close to him.  With a sudden light, and a strong burning pain, he falls, as a cloaked figure stands over him, with magic glowing in his hands.  "That should keep him down long enough to gag him.  Now take him away!"  That is all he hears as he falls into an unconscious state, his hearing slowly leaving him.  Before the darkness engulfs him, he can make out a few words, "Aligor should be dealt with by suffering a death!"  Another voice, familiar, and female says, "You promised!  His life will be spared!"  

He falls into the darkness, his hearing coming back slightly.  Sharp pains are suddenly surrounding his body, and he coughs.  A thick liquid splatters on his face, familiar in its stench.  His eyes begin to open, and he sees it.  The pain is from the group surrounding him, beating him with posts and staffs.  The thick liquid; his blood.  The familiarity of recent events and fights.  "You will pay!"...."Murderer!"..."Rot in Hell!"...various voices flood him, as the pain increases.  

Suddenly, the crowd stops, and another figure approaches.  It was the one from the Inn, the cloaked figure.  Their eyes piercing into his.  One grey, one green.  It looks him closely, then stands back with a club, aims at his face, and swings it...

The sudden knocking on the door awakens Aligor from his nightmare, as if saving him from the inevitable damage that the club would have done.  Bane begins to bark, while Aligor gets up, wondering what that dream was, nearing the doorway.  It seems so real, as if not a dream, but of his past.  These dreams are getting stronger each time he has them, and he is able to remember more about them each time.  

Seeing that it is the familiar woman from the 'boarding' house, he hesitates.  "Shut the hell up Bane!"  Speaking just loud enough for her to hear, "There's a wizard out there somewhere, that needs dealin with!  Is he still out there?  Tell me woman, does that damn wizard think I am dead yet?"


----------



## Telsar (Aug 11, 2004)

Near the well, Shadow smiles a somewhat wicked smile at T’aria’s description of one of the previous night’s victims. “Whining lady?  My dear girl, that was the widow of a very famous and well-liked ambassador.  Well-liked by the king, even, so you can imagine he wants to find her attacker.  You said his name is Gwyn, did you?”  She waits a moment for T’aria’s reaction, then adds “But no, I have nothing to gain by telling the city guard who to look for.”

When the half-demon changes position, Shadow does as well, now lounging on her side.  It’s almost a dance, both people responding to one another’s moves, both people looking relaxed but ready to leap to their feet if necessary.  She says “Yes, power groups.  I don’t think the city guard will take you in; they’ve never hired a woman before.  Sexist idiots.  Then there’s Hectaras, he fancies himself starting a thieves guild.  But since I think he’s out to kill your group, he may not be the best employer, unless you’re interested in betraying this party you shouldn’t have joined.  And the third group I mentioned, the ones who seemed to spring from nowhere, why I do believe they do employ dogs.  I had no idea they were celestial ones, though.  That’s certainly interesting.”

“And then my group.  Well, as I said, we’re very secretive.  You’d have to prove yourself.  But you’ve already shown me you’re pretty skilled… I can barely tell by your movements that you’re in a lot of pain.  But I don’t see a wound on you, so you’ve covered up quite well.  I’m sure my group would have _something_ you could do.  Our primary goal is gathering information.  There’s no agenda to us, we don’t spy ‘for’ anyone, just for ourselves and our leader.  And as far as we can tell, our leader never does a single thing with the info.  Doesn’t sell it, doesn’t use it to influence anyone.  At least not in any obvious way.  I personally think there’s a pattern to it, but I haven’t quite made it out.  Yet.”

She looks back in the direction that Skulker and the boy went, and sees them both coming back, but taking their time.  Apparently Skulker wants to make sure the conversation here is finished before bringing Sunjin.  She says to T’aria “No other power groups really.  They all sort of collapse before they get too big around here.  There is a wizards guild, but since they keep themselves pretty secluded, I wouldn’t call them a power group.  But, there’s lots of powerful individuals you could work for, given your skills.”



In the bathing room at Brie’s, the owner snarls a bit, but then says “You’re right.  You’ve been a help, and it makes more sense it was Hectaras anyway.  After that blabbermouth this morning mentioned him, I’m sure Modrin went right to him, and let it slip it was an adventurer I hired who talked about him.  I’m going to have to kill that punk, I just know it.  And Jovana not telling me you were here is going to merit some retribution too.”

[Accalon rolled Diplomacy 9+9=18]

She looks to Loni and Beatrice, both of whom have eyes downcast at the mention of Jovana’s punishment, and says “You two, go upstairs and let Valasia out.  I doubt Modrin will be back tonight.”   Beatrice moves immediately, Loni delaying a bit for one last touch on Accalon’s shoulder.  When both are gone, Brie walks up to the tub and says “I sure was proud of Loni just a little while ago.  She was telling Modrin how much in love you and Valasia are.  It was really touching.”

She watches Accalon carefully for his reaction to that, then adds “He seemed really concerned for the stupid elf.  Wanted to make sure you were worthy of her. Ha!  So anyway, I need to get this whole Valasia thing resolved.  I talked with her father, Vandior.  Naturally, the man still doesn’t have my money.  I told him you and your friends can help him with that.  He balked, but when I mentioned you guys killed a slestial, I still don’t really know what that is, but he does, because he turned all white.  I also told him Modrin would be investigating him soon, so he didn’t really have a choice.  He finally admitted he knew a way to get the money if he had some ‘muscle’, so now he’s expecting you guys to pay him a visit.”

She thinks for a moment, “It really isn’t any of your business, but since you got some girls on your team, and at least one proved she was willing to whore herself, I should probably tell you.  Tell her not to sleep with him.  He’s got a sex-disease.  That’s what he owes me the money for, he infected a couple of my girls.  Cost me quite a bit to get it cured, and hurt business too, so he’s going to pay out the nose… or any other suitable orifice.”



The next morning in the forest, Gwyn takes a bite of the pear and, although he’s not likely to show it given his nature, it’s the best tasting fruit he’s ever had.  The single bite makes him feel better too, replacing some of his pain with a slight euphoric feeling.  The dwarf says “I’ve seen parties of adventurers before.  They usually keep themselves in better shape than you guys are.  You very clearly need me, or do you plan to brave the ruins with no healing at all?”

[Gwyn is healed of 1 HP of damage.  Will probably be healed more if he eats the whole thing]


[I would do the Boone’s shop thing but I need to know from Fangor: how did you envision this?  Did Aligor see Lydia through a window, and yell through the closed door, or was all that with you opening the door?  Please tell me which you saw it as, preferably not just choosing the one more favorable  ]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 11, 2004)

Gwyn finishes his pear, licking his claws clean when he finishes, and responds "We do have means of healing, but I would not refuse such help if it weren't most likely bait.  Besides, you've not seen what scratched us up; if you had, you'd be less certain we need you."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 11, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> [I would do the Boone’s shop thing but I need to know from Fangor: how did you envision this? Did Aligor see Lydia through a window, and yell through the closed door, or was all that with you opening the door? Please tell me which you saw it as, preferably not just choosing the one more favorable  ]



Aligor would have peered out the window, quickly so as to not give anyone looking a good chance to see anything. Once he sees the woman, he remembers her from the night before, and asks her the questions while having the door closed. He would not have opened the door yet....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon hides nothing from Brie as she comes over toward him, he face remains expressionless, he might have won her favor but he didn’t want it nor did he really trust her.

“It looks like you booked yourself a dance partner without even checking his dance card but lucky I’m a nice enough guy to let that slide with just a few simply considerations on your account.  I’m not to found of seeing women hit, so Jovana just got lucky cause your going to forgive her without touching her.  Farther more, your not going to hit, touch, or harm any more of your girls while I’m here and to make sure that happens your going to give me room and board, for a month or as long as I’m dealing with your problems.”

Accalon stops long enough to judge her reaction, “Don’t worry, I doubt I will stick around town longer than a few days after the work dries up and I noticed a free room or two so it seems cost effective doesn’t it?  Besides you did a nice job of painting yourself in the corner when you said that Valasia and I where a couple in love…  I can’t imagine how strange it would be for Modrin to see me staying at the Warrior's Helm while she stayed in a whorehouse so I guess you're doing that out of the kindness of heart, the young couple was just to much to toss on the street.”

“Also I don’t expect to be paying for my time with the girls if they’re not wanting to accept money for their services.  If you’re willing to agree to that then we can start to discuses how much all of your jobs are going to cost you.  Though I can only provide the means to the others, your deal will have to convince them that the job is worthy of them.” 









*OOC:*


 If at anytime Brie seems to be angered to the point of fighting Accalon will get up and make a show out of dry off.  If she makes a move for that wand of hers he’s going to try to get the jump on her. 

As for combat:  I’m going to assume that the floor is smooth, maybe marble, though obviously cheap, and big bathtubs with careless johns would make the wood rot rather quickly for it to be anything else.  So for combat Accalon would try to grapple her down, pin her (while keeping her from talking) and then he would try to snap her neck…  The wet floor, or soon to be wet floor would show that she simply slipped and took a bad fall.  (of course how you snap someone’s neck in the d20 system is beyond me.)


----------



## Telsar (Aug 11, 2004)

At Brie’s, the goblin’s face turns hard and cold.  “You stupid, arrogant human.  You want a few weeks free with my girls for putting out the fire, I could go for that.  But if you think I’m going to put up with you telling me what I can do to my own bitches, than you’re even dumber than Hectaras.  I’ll beat Jovana for not telling me, then I’ll beat Loni for wrapping someone as arrogant as you around her finger, and all the while, you’ll be thanking me!”

Brie reaches into her robe, probably to pull out her wand, but Accalon leaps from the tub, attempting to grapple her.  The floor is a bit slick for someone with wet feet, however, and Accalon can’t quite reach her before she pulls out the wand, pointing it at the warrior.  However, either it doesn’t activate, or she decides to just threaten him.  She says “Don’t make me use this.  Do you really want to walk around in a perpetual giddy daze like that elf does?  Do you want Loni to see you like that?”  She smiles a wicked, evil smile.

[To move quickly towards Brie required a Balance check.  Rolled 8+1=9, failed, but not enough to fall, just couldn’t make any progress.

Characters by initiative:
Accalon, HPs: 26/32
Brie, unhurt

As for breaking her neck, doing enough continuous grapple damage would be the same thing, but if she’s not a first level low-HP class, it will take awhile that way. ]



Outside Boone’s shop, through the closed door, Lydia hears the dog quit barking and then the dwarf’s gruff questions.  Sunedilar hangs back down the street aways, assessing the situation.  The robed man across the street takes a few steps towards Lydia, into the street.  He pulls back his hood, revealing a young blond man with a scar across one cheek.  He calls out to Lydia and says “Excuse me, fair lady.  I don’t believe Boone’s is open, and probably won’t be.  It’s my understanding a good friend of the proprietor died yesterday.  That friend was a dwarf, a victim of a terrible beast.  Did you know the victim?”  Due to the distance and the door, Aligor can’t tell that the man even spoke (or that he is even there).

[Aligor rolled Handle Animal 18+2=20 to shut up Bane.  I went ahead and assumed Sunedilar stayed back a bit, but he's in sight of all this and recognizes the blond guy as Hex.  Aligor failed a listen check.]


Meanwhile in the forest, Gwyn feels even better.  The dwarf watches him, and says “Sharp looking claws.  Must make things difficult when you decide to pleasure yourself.  As for what you fought, if you truly took down a celestial, then I’m impressed.  But if you don’t want my excellent company,” she rises, her long dirty matted hair sticking to the ground until she pulls it free, the stench rising with her movements, “that’s fine.  I can always just follow your group at a distance.  And keep all my tasty healing fruit for myself.”

[Gwyn was at 8/18 HPs, after the pear, he’s at 16/18]


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 11, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Meanwhile in the forest, Gwyn feels even better.  The dwarf watches him, and says “Sharp looking claws.  Must make things difficult when you decide to pleasure yourself.  As for what you fought, if you truly took down a celestial, then I’m impressed.  But if you don’t want my excellent company,” she rises, her long dirty matted hair sticking to the ground until she pulls it free, the stench rising with her movements, “that’s fine.  I can always just follow your group at a distance.  And keep all my tasty healing fruit for myself.”




ooc:   

Alicia grunts, laughing at the thought of the little man pleasuring himself, then takes a closer look at the apple. It didn't seem like the little man had been poisoned, on the contrary he seemed to have been healed by the fruit. If the apple does not look or smell suspiciously she begins to eat it. If it turns out that she is also healed by her fruit she asks the dwarf to stay with the group. "You are nice, and funny, and your wicked man is strong. You can come with us."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 11, 2004)

When Shadow mentions Gwyn, T'aria doesn't respond but to curse mentally. _I should have known better than to say that. I'm still all muddled from the burns. The pain isn't dulling anywhere near fast enough. It's about all I can do to concentrate on moving without showing it._

As the halfling shifts to match her again, T'aria smiles gleefully, this time making no special effort to keep her fangs hidden. She seems to be rather enjoying the move and counter-move game.

When Shadow finishes speaking, T'aria also glances over at Skulker and Sunjin (keeping one eye on Shadow) and judging their distance away, then looking back at the halfling. "I had no intention of joining the city guard. They are a little too... shall we say constrained?... for my tastes." She waves away the thought of the Guard. "I doubt that this Hectaras knows I am with the group... although - well, we'll see." She takes a sip of the swiftly-emptying flask, then offers it to Shadow. "Information, eh? I might be interested in an organization such as yours... if your employer needs another employee."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 11, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon simply smiles his calm and polite voice a stark contrast to Brie’s cold and hate filled words, “You don’t really want to use that against me, your whole world would come crashing down around before you even realized what you had done.  The truth of the matter is that you need me with my wits intact, if Modrin is so worried about Valasia then he will to be back to check on her and me, besides I have to track down your muscle so you can get your money, do you really think they wouldn’t notice a change in my behavior?  They know of your wand, I’m not the first you’ve threatened with it, so do you really think they would work for you if they suspected their fate would be the same of mine?  So really Brie it comes down to your money or your pride, can you put your pride side long enough to deal with an arrogant human?”

Accalon makes a slight gesture at a nearby towel, he’ll reach for it if Brie has no issues and starts to dry himself off, “Anyhow it’s negotiation, I’m suppose to ask for more than I really want, then you counter, and finally we strike a deal…  Though usually the counter offer it’s not done when threatening with arms.  So how about this, you treat your girls how you see fit minus Loni and Bea, who you won’t touch out of respect for are dealings together…  They both seem to be model girls so I doubt you have any trouble with them anyway.  Do you have any issues with the rest of the deal?”









*OOC:*


 If she has no issues with the towel being picked up, and she still be unagreeable and comes after him with the wand anyhow, he'll use it to defend himself, maybe whip the wand out of her hand or defecting the blow...  Yeah not the great of plans mechanically speaking.  Hopefully she has no other issues and they can get down to the details.

Diplomacy +13 if need be.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 12, 2004)

Upon seeing T’aria’s fangs, Shadow looks intrigued, but then lays back, playing with her hair with one hand.  T’aria sees a metallic looking object in her hair, something with a thin sharp blade.  But then the halfling brushes her hair back, obscuring the object again.  

When offered, Shadow takes the flask, but shakes it a bit and says, “Oh no, I couldn’t take your last drink.  In fact, you should let me pay you back for what I’ve already had.”  She pulls out a gold piece from a pouch, then tosses it and the flask back to T’aria.

“I can speak to my bosses about you.  Is there anyone or type of person you wouldn’t be willing to investigate?  Some of our people draw certain lines; some find it distasteful to poke into the lives of single women, or victims of crimes, or the clergy, or children, and then there are those worried about the danger of spying on city officials or those with power.  And what about former employers?  My bosses might want some info on this Brie.  They might also want to know about your previous companions, but you say they’re leaving town, so there probably isn’t time to find anything useful there.”

In the distance, T’aria sees Sunjin has a big collection of bright red flowers, and regardless of Skulker’s efforts, he seems to be on his way here with them.

[The kid will show up after whatever T’aria says/does in her next post]


At Brie’s, the goblin lowers her wand a bit, but still keeping it out, and doesn’t try to stop Accalon from drying off.  She says “I can use you.  There’s a difference between that and need, Accalon.  And if I used this on you, I wouldn’t bother having you interact with Modrin or your companions.  I’m sure some of my clients would enjoy you, though.”

“We can negotiate all you want, but nothing, *nothing* comes between me and my business here.   You better get that clear right now.  So, you’ve fallen for another whore, Beatrice.  Aren’t there any ladies of breeding where you’re from?  Fine, in payment for your help with the fire, you can stay here and I won’t hurt your precious two girls for a week.  If you and your party hasn’t wrung my money from Vandior by then, then I’m through with you.  But Loni and Beatrice are still my whores, they’re going to see clients.  I’m already missing 3 girls, so they’re not spending all their time with you.”

“Are we in agreement yet?  Damn, but you’re an infuriating human!”

[Diplomacy rolled 13+13=26.]


The next morning in the forest, Alicia eats her apple, and as with Gwyn, it’s absolutely the best tasting fruit she’s ever had.  And makes her feel quite a bit better.  The female dwarf surrenders to Alicia’s name for her servant saying “The wicked man needs to stay here, to protect my home.  But I’m somewhat capable of defending myself.  Besides, you’ll protect me, won’t you dear?”, referring to Alicia.  “They’ll be a tasty treat in it for you each time.”  Her dirty face smiles at the half-ogre.  “And thank you for allowing me to travel with you.  I’m glad they put someone as wise as you in charge of this little group.”

[Alicia goes from HPs: 12/26 to 18/26]

[Waiting on Lydia for Boone’s, since both Aligor and the NPC have said things to her.  But Sunedilar can do what he wants when Cepter can post]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2004)

*Lydia Shardweaver, female human Cleric 3 of Wee Jas*



			
				Aligor said:
			
		

> Seeing that it is the familiar woman from the 'boarding' house, he hesitates. "Shut the hell up Bane!" Speaking just loud enough for her to hear, "There's a wizard out there somewhere, that needs dealin with! Is he still out there? Tell me woman, does that damn wizard think I am dead yet?"



  "I really don't know, I spent the night out of town and had a rather unpleasent night of it.  Would you mind terribly if we came in to talk business?" Lydia says evenly, caring little for the tales of the living.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Outside Boone’s shop, through the closed door, Lydia hears the dog quit barking and then the dwarf’s gruff questions.  Sunedilar hangs back down the street aways, assessing the situation.  The robed man across the street takes a few steps towards Lydia, into the street.  He pulls back his hood, revealing a young blond man with a scar across one cheek.  He calls out to Lydia and says “Excuse me, fair lady.  I don’t believe Boone’s is open, and probably won’t be.  It’s my understanding a good friend of the proprietor died yesterday.  That friend was a dwarf, a victim of a terrible beast.  Did you know the victim?”



  "I'm afraid not, I'm a traveler passing though and didn't get much of chance to meet anyone yesterday," Lydia says in an off-hand manner, half-ignoring the man.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon’s smile never wavers and his reply seems cryptic, almost like he’s commenting on everything at once, “Of course, I wouldn’t have it any other way…”

Looking around for a place to sit he finally gets around to really replying, “Just don’t mistake pleasure and enjoyment for the emotions of a fool, I was enjoying my bath and I simply want to finish it so yes we have an agreement.  What are you offering as payment?  And what do you know about Vandior’s job?”


----------



## Telsar (Aug 12, 2004)

In the bathing room at Brie’s, Accalon sits on a raised bit of marble, as the Madame puts away her wand and says “I’m not paying you a thing for the job with Vandior.  I’m not paying you money to get back money.  But I told him, whatever money he knows about, it better be at least 2 to 3 times what he owes me to cover your party.  And he owes me about ten thousand gold.  He’s a main advisor to King Arach, so he knows who has what and where they keep it hidden, but he didn’t give me any specifics.  Of course, if anyone finds out he’s involved in a theft, there goes his position, and my chance to get paid, so if you’re going to let it be known you’re doing his dirty work, make sure it’s _after_ you’ve got the money.”

She starts to walk out, saying “Now, I’m sick of jabbering and pointing wands at you, I’ve got a business to run.  I guess you’d be giddy as a lovestruck schoolboy if I sent down Loni and Beatrice to keep you company.  I’ll think about it, if there aren’t too many clients out there.”


The next morning in front of Boone’s the blond man in green doesn’t seem to notice her talking to someone on the other side of the door to the shop, but he approaches closer to Lydia saying, “Surely a beautiful woman such as yourself is not traveling alone.  Do you have anyone to protect you on your journeys?”  The man in black across the street rolls his eyes and shakes his head, apparently thinking this is not the best time to be hitting on a woman.

[Aligor heard what Lydia said, but failed another Listen check to hear the blond man speaking]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon considers Brie’s words carefully but replies before she can leaves, “Yes Madame I would, but if those two are busy with clients than any two girls would do, it would sort of be nice, I have the habit of getting bored rather quickly.”

“As for my friends, I’m sure they would be much interested in that sort of profit, and their will be no talking I promise you that, this type of money doesn’t inspire loyalty to each other but extreme paranoia.  One last question, does Vandior still carry this sex disease if his?” 









*OOC:*


 As for the other girl comment, Accalon is referring to the deal, it never specific which girls where free, Accalon was trying for all of them.   If that’s too much just answer it OOC and I will edit it my IC post to reflect that.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 12, 2004)

Aligor hears the woman's response, thinking to himself.

_Dammit!  Now I got this woman of all things lookin fer me?  Surely she couldn't have found this place on her own.  That would mean Sunedilar is about.  But where?_

Turning to the door, to answer her question, he hesitates, when he hears her second statement, abviously not to him.

_What the hell is she talkin about?  Looks like she's either crazy as they all are, or someone else is there..._
Aligor will grab his new urgrosh, moving slowly and carefully, taking a 5 foot step to the window, where there are shadows to hide in, to look out the window.  He will take a quick glance, to see if he sees anything else besides the woman.

Move Silently +2  
Hide +2


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 12, 2004)

T'aria cleanly catches the flask and gold. She pauses a moment, then tosses the gold back. "I do not require a payment - it was just one drink, after all." _And that gold might be enspelled._

Seeing the boy moving closer, she gives but a short answer to Shadow's questions.
"My previous employer did not negotiate for me to remain silent, so I would have no issue with telling a new employer of what I know. I could also tell you what I know of the other group - but that is not much." She shrugs. "I have little issues regarding _who_ I spy on, former employers, fellow employees, or strangers - although, of course, the danger of certain missions may cause me to refuse." She grins at Shadow as Sunjin moves nearly within hearing range. "I am not fond of suicide missions, naturally." She nods to the boy. "Welcome back, Sunjin. What pretty flowers for your girlfriend - how sweet." T'aria smiles, once again careful to hide her fangs.

[OOC: T'aria knows that at least someone from the group will be back in town to speak with the dwarf about the ruins, and she is planning on going to the meeting - but she feels no pressing need to inform Shadow of this.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 12, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The next morning in the forest, Alicia eats her apple, and as with Gwyn, it’s absolutely the best tasting fruit she’s ever had.  And makes her feel quite a bit better.  The female dwarf surrenders to Alicia’s name for her servant saying “The wicked man needs to stay here, to protect my home.  But I’m somewhat capable of defending myself.  Besides, you’ll protect me, won’t you dear?”, referring to Alicia.  “They’ll be a tasty treat in it for you each time.”  Her dirty face smiles at the half-ogre.  “And thank you for allowing me to travel with you.  I’m glad they put someone as wise as you in charge of this little group.”
> 
> [Alicia goes from HPs: 12/26 to 18/26]




Alicia nods sagely, not noticing the condescension. "I will protect you, and you will protect and obey me. Good." 
"Alicia Gildenzee," she extends her hand for a handshake, "Lady of House Gildenzee. I'm an Noble."

After the handshake she gently probes the edges of her head-wound, then looks in dismay at her bloody hand. "I am still Hurt," she says, looking at the dwarf.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 12, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The next morning in front of Boone’s the blond man in green doesn’t seem to notice her talking to someone on the other side of the door to the shop, but he approaches closer to Lydia saying, “Surely a beautiful woman such as yourself is not traveling alone.  Do you have anyone to protect you on your journeys?”  The man in black across the street rolls his eyes and shakes his head, apparently thinking this is not the best time to be hitting on a woman.



  "Of course I do.  A woman does not travel alone these days and expect to remain unmolested.  The brave and skilled man here is my guard," she says, gesturing to Sunedilar, not willing to bandy his name about in unknown company.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 13, 2004)

[OOC Brie was only offering Loni and Beatrice for the week, and then not 24/7, just when they weren’t needed for other clients.  She’d make Accalon pay the normal rate for other girls.]

At Brie’s, the goblin answers Accalon’s question. “As far as I know, he still has it.  That’s the only reason I told you anything about it, so your women or deviant men wouldn’t catch anything from him.  I had to pay to get the girls he infected, and some of their johns, cleaned up.  It’s just a good thing I have the girls regularly checked.  If it had gone on for a long time, I wouldn’t have been able to trace it back to its source.”

With that, Brie leaves, and after a few minutes soaking alone, both Loni and Beatrice come in, both smiling as they see the warrior relaxing.  Loni grabs some soap as Beatrice gets more hot water, and they both say, almost in unison “How can we make your bathing experience more enjoyable?”, apparently the words they’re both trained to say in this situation.


At the well, Shadow smirks when given back her gold coin, and T’aria feels that was somehow part of the give and take they’d been playing at throughout their conversation.  Shadow puts the coin away, and after she listens to the half-demon, the boy comes running up.  He says to T’aria “Thanks, um… I don’t know what your name is.  Anyway, I think flowers are kinda dumb, I mean, what good are they for?”  Shadow gets up and says “Sunjin, all girls like flowers; you’ll need to remember that as you grow up.”  She takes the small bouquet from him, then takes one flower, breaks off the stem, and sticks the bloom in her hair.  He says “I don’t care about no other girls.  But you do look real pretty, Shadow”  She kisses him on the cheek, and he blushes, then seems to burst with energy running around her.  “Shadow, lets play seek ‘n’ hide, you do that so good!”

Meanwhile, Skulker’s look makes it clear he’s unhappy with everyone around him.  Frowning, he says “Did you two ladies have a productive chat? Shadow, I hope you didn’t talk too much, I know how you like to ramble.   Oh, and according to the boy, everyone thinks you’re a figment of his imagination.”

Shadow grabs Sunjin’s hands, trying to calm him down and says “What a wonderful thing to be!”  She looks slyly at Skulker and says “As for what we talked about, well I told this charming lady about who in town holds power, what you and I like to do with our time, and of the mysteries of our glorious leader.”  He looks completely stunned, raises his weapon just a bit like he plans to shoot Shadow with his crossbow, but then lowers it again.  He mutters “Sometimes I think you’re insane.”

Shadow adds “And other times you’re sure.”  She looks to T’aria, and says, “my boyfriend here is so full of energy, we just have to have some play time.  How about we meet tomorrow?  There’s a cozy little inn, called Quentin’s Cubbyhole, not many know if it, that serves a fantastic lunch.  And if you’re needing a place to rest tonight, it wouldn’t be a bad choice.”


The next morning, in the forest, the dwarf seems taken back by Alicia’s description of herself.  “Why on earth would you want to be one of those?  You know how many nobles have thumbed there nose at me?  All of them!  Except for you, and those who want to buy my goods.  Anyway, my name is Girdra.  I don’t have anymore fruit on me, but I have to go home and then into town before we leave, have some deliveries to make, some services to provide.  I’ll pick you up some very flavorful nuts at home and bring them back to you.  They’ll fix you right up.  How’s that sound?”


At Boone’s, Aligor peeks out the window, and clearly sees Hectaras at the edge of the street, wearing a green robe.  Across the street, he can make out the black-garbed wizard he fought the day before, looking completely healed from his arrow wound.  As the dwarf decides what to do, Lydia motions to her ally Sunedilar, some 40 feet down the street, and when Hectaras notices him for the first time, he says softly “As I thought… “ then yells back to his friend across the road, pointing to Sunedilar, “Azallin!  I don’t know if you killed the dwarf or not, but kill that bastard and you’ll be sure to get some of my money.” Aligor easily hears the yelled command, as Hex turns back to Lydia and says “My dear lady, you really picked the wrong people to associate with.”, as he reaches for the hilt of a sheathed short sword.

[Aligor rolled Hide 16+2=18, either wasn’t seen by Hex, or the guy is pretending not to have seen him.  

Characters by initiative, damage:
Aligor, HPs:18/37, unless the dwarf used some of the healing potions.  Did he?
Bane, unhurt
Sundilar, unhurt
Lydia, HPs:12/20, unless she did some healing beforehand, did she?
Hectaras, unhurt
Azallin the Wizard, unhurt]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 13, 2004)

[OOC - Sorry, I wanted to do _cure light wounds_ in the morning if that's ok.]

"You think me entirely defenseless?  I think not," Lydia says sweetly, and steps back, calling on the power of death to hold him still.

[OOC - Casting _hold person_.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon considers two thoughts as he waits for the girls to return, one troubles him and the other just intrigues him, _If Brie cured her girls than why didn’t Vandior seek a cure also…?  If his faith is in Talona, then it appears he is a fool._  The troubling thought had a simple solution though, if Brie had her girls checked then she would need to die, and soon, _Of course, Brie, I’m sure my companions can think of 10,000 reasons to kill you._
It’s still a slightly distracted Accalon that greets the girls as they go about there choirs but he quickly breaks into a small fit of laughter at their nearly simultaneous similar words, “Many things my ladies but I’m afraid your both wearing way to much.”
With a small gesture, and a big grin, he instructs Loni to strip and then he does the same to Bea, “One at a time though, it’s a much more enjoyable game that way.”

A huge pleased grin settles on him as he waits for there response…









*OOC:*


 I didn’t want to go to far, or to “rob” you of the chance to roleplay their actions and reactions.  Of course if that is too much I can simply precede to the Q&A portion of the show.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 13, 2004)

[OOC  Lydia cast a Cure Light Wounds on herself that morning, rolling 9 for the effect, completely restoring her HPs.  I’ll resolve her hold person spell once Aligor and Sunedilar have acted.]

In the bathing room at Brie’s, both girls smile, then Loni begins to undress.  But Beatrice puts her hand on Loni’s arm and says “Loni, dear, why do you get to go first?”  Loni stutters a bit, saying “Because I, um… well, no reason I guess.”  Beatrice whispers in her ear for moment, then says to Accalon “We’ve decided to help each other.”  Beatrice takes off Loni’s top, then Loni reciprocates, unfastening Beatrice’s dress.  They continue in this fashion until both are disrobed; both seeming to enjoy the game, except that Loni seems a bit self-conscious, not about the closeness required with Beatrice, but perhaps over Accalon watching it.

But once undressed, both girls join the warrior in the spacious tub.  Loni touches Accalon’s chest, saying “I’m so glad you didn’t get hurt in the fire.  Especially the way Modrin did, I felt sorry for the poor man.”  Beatrice pokes Loni with a finger, saying “Loni, honey, you know a man doesn’t like you talking about other men when you’re with them.”  Beatrice then looks to Accalon and says “So, if I may ask, what did Brie talk about that required us leaving?”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

A grinning and delighted Accalon quickly makes room for the now naked girls in the large spacious tub and as before he finds himself enjoying the simple pleasure of talking to the both of them.

He answers Bea’s questions as he draws them in close to him, the girls can separately rest their heads on one of Accalon’s shoulders while they face him and each other, “Bea, of course you can ask…  We talked about a man.”

Accalon winks at Bea as her own words from just a few seconds ago end the conversation, but his teasingly smile hints that the answers will come later.  Turning to Loni he kisses her lightly on the head as he address her concern. 

“Don’t be worried about Modrin, he’s a strong man, I’m sure he’ll be fine soon.  I like the man and I’m just happy that he realizes that I’m not the enemy he suspected I was…  but I only feel sorry him in the fact that I think he has eyes for Valasia, and I think his continued worry for her is going to make Brie hurt him…”

He quickly dismisses his own words as he kisses Loni reassuringly on the lips before he looks deeply into her blue eyes with his own worried green eyes, “Have I done something to upset you?  You just seem distracted in all...  Like your not sure you want to be here.”


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 13, 2004)

"I'm usually called T'aria, dear boy. I'm afraid I don't have as colorful a name as your friends here." She smiles at Sunjin, then shoots an amused glance Skulker's direction before turning to Shadow. "It's set then. I will meet you tomorrow... could you give me directions to this Inn?"

_And I need to find some healing, too...._


----------



## Cepter (Aug 13, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

(OOC: Gah! Sorry for the hold up. Been double shifting at the college I work at, and the night classes are killing me. Damn students expecting me not to sit online and do this! I'll work harder to keep up)

As soon as Hex had revealed himself, Sunedilar had tightened his grip on his chain. Now, he pulls it free, moving towards maximum range on Hex has set against him in preparation to tear his throat out as quickly as possible. He figues he should play up the bodyguard role, but he keeps an eye on Hex's thug, trying to keep anything available between him and the Azallin.

(Moving to attack, keeping maximum range for now and attacking Hex with the chain. Also hoping that's not the Azalin from the Ravenloft setting!)


----------



## Telsar (Aug 16, 2004)

[OOC  Glad things are back up and running.   I missed this.]

Beatrice wrinkles her nose at Accalon’s evading her question, then says “It was also probably Modrin you two were talking about, anyway.  I can see why everyone talks about him, he is rather handsome after all.”  She smiles, obviously looking to Accalon’s reaction to that, and then begins applying soap to some of the more soot-covered areas of the warriors body.

Loni returns Accalon’s kiss deeply, longingly.  She then says “No, of course not.  If I seemed distracted it was just, well, Bea and I have helped each other dress before, just not with someone else watching.”  She kisses him again lightly, then adds “You do a lot of fighting.  It would be like, for you, if someone was suddenly watching you fight, critiquing it, especially if you valued their opinion.  It would go from being natural to… something else.  Am I making any sense?”  She wraps her arms around Accalon’s neck, partially getting in the way of Beatrice’s efforts to wash him, then says “I’m exactly where I want to be.”

Loni thinks for a moment, then says “And speaking of Valasia, didn’t you tell Clara to stay with her?  When we let her out of the closet, she was alone;  Clara wasn’t there.”.  Beatrice adds “When I saw Clara, when she told me you wanted me, she was heading downstairs, not to the voyeur closet.”



At the ‘magical’ well, Sunjin looks at T’aria confused. “Shadows aren’t colorful!  Their dark, and they hide in corners good, and… well, that just don’t make no sense.”  Shadow laughs at him and says “No, sweetheart, she means she’s using her real name, or a real name, anyway, just like yours.  She thinks ‘Shadow’ and ‘Skulker’ are just made up names.”  He looks wide eyed and says “Shadow’s not your real name?  Ooooh, what is your real name then?”  She smiles and says “Sometime, if you’re a good boyfriend, I’ll tell you.”

Skulker throws up his arms in disgust, saying to Shadow “Our leader is going to wind up killing you before an enemy does.  Or he’ll probably hire this one,” looking at the half-demon, “to do it.”  He storms off, and Shadow says to T’aria, “Ignore him.  He’s not an exemplary member of our little group either.”  She gives her directions to Quentin’s Cubbyhole, and they’re a bit complicated, down quite a few side streets, but the half-demon should be able to find it when she wants to.  She finishes by saying “Until tomorrow…”, and giving T’aria a little nod.


[Waiting on Fangor to do the Boone’s stuff.  I’m including a simple map of the combat here.  This already includes Lydia stepping back from Hex, and Sunedilar moving close enough to attack Hex]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 16, 2004)

While peering through the window, Aligor's anger rises at seeing the scarred face of Hex, while shouting something back to te wizard from the day before.  

Damn that human!  He's mine!

Gripping his Urgrosh, Aligor will move back to the door, and unlock it, turning back to Bane, whispering, "Breakfast is here!"

OOC- Aligor would have drank 2 potions if they were cure light wounds, and one if it was cure moderate wounds from the 'extra' stash that Boone provided the day before before going to bed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accepting the knowledge of Carla with a small grunt Accalon turns and answers Bea’s questions with a teasing warm smile, obviously realizing she was trying to judge his reaction, “Indeed he is handsome, but know Brie and I spoke not a word of him, but if everyone is talking about Modrin I would be curious to know what is being said...”

After kissing and looking upon Loni with reassuring eyes Accalon answers her as he warps his well-muscled arms around her, “I’m glad you are where you want to be…  As for making sense, yes and no, as a warrior I would rather have someone show me the proper technique or a new unexpected way of handling the sword than not to be told, and have my life cut shot of because of it…  I don’t think are professions are different enough to warrant a different reaction out of you…  I’m sure like my sword and me, you have been shown many different techniques for undressing.”

With a small smile to both of them and with a small head gesture to Bea, and her soap, Accalon motions for Bea to wash Loin instead, “Now if I’m right in that belief it seems a little silly for you to act so nervous around me...  Maybe I’m wrong but you would have my respect and admiration if I didn't ask you again if something was bother you?”









*OOC:*


 So did I… I was going to email you Teslar but I saw you where already active on the board when I thought about it this morning.  Glad everyone is back.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 16, 2004)

T'aria nods to Shadow, waves to the boy, and turns to lead her horse Shadow from the clearing. Once outside, she will head towards the section of town that might have alchemist's shops.
_I don't want to chance a Temple unless I can't get potions or other healing elsewhere... with my luck lately, they'd be warded against my kind._

[OOC: Glad ENworld is back up! 
T'aria will try to locate some sort of healing, then head over to meet up with Accalon. We are still the day before the meeting, if I am correct. Oh, and she will ride if it is common; if most people walk their horses in town, she will walk him because she doesn't want to draw attention. Even so, she will avoid the section where the Inn she stayed in was, and will avoid anywhere else the Guard hangs out unless she has no choice.]


----------



## Telsar (Aug 16, 2004)

At Brie’s, Loni looks deeply into Accalon’s eyes and says “Absolutely nothing is bothering me.  Now that you’re safe.”  She kisses the warrior again, and adds her hand over Beatrice’s, helping to clean him.  Accalon still senses that she’s just a little less relaxed than she has been in his arms before, but it’s clear to him she either won’t talk about it, or doesn’t even realize it.  Bea says “What they’re saying about Modrin?  Well, I did hear the girls mention that he seems so honest.  And incorruptible.”  Her face gets serious for moment, and she says “One even said, if someone were to take down Brie, it might be him.  I hope for her sake, that doesn’t get back to Brie.”

[OOC Accalon rolled Sense Motive 15+8=23]

T’aria says goodbye and, after asking a few locals and avoiding a few guards, soon finds the largest alchemist shop in the city, with a sign that says “Elixander’s Elixirs”.  The place must be well stocked given it’s large size, and given that one of it’s patrons, a middle-aged man with a receding hairline, is walking out with a large box in his arms, presumably filled with things just bought there.  Entering the shop, T’aria finds the place meticulously ordered.  Even, orderly tables on which are neat rows of various flasks, each labeled clearly, some with obvious benefits, such as Light Wound Curative and Skin of Iron Balm.  But others labels include “Beholder Spittle”, “Half-elf Blood”, and even “Draconic Nasal Discharge”.  Before she can look around any further, a loud voice says “Wipe you feet!”  A tall male elf appears from behind a counter, as he says “If you track any filth in here, I’ll make a couple dozen components from your hide… after I clean it, of course.”  Then he puts on a broad smile that looks entirely fake, and says “How can I help you?”

[OOC Yes, the man with the receding hairline who left is Boone, taking stuff to Aligor.  It’s acceptable to ride horses around town.  Not many do, as the poor can’t afford a horse, and the rich generally use rented carriages.  But some prosperous people have their own horse and use it to get around town.  So, it depends how T’aria wants to look.  Riding means prosperous, not riding means your probably some lackey taking someone else’s horse somewhere.]


At Boone’s the next morning, Aligor moves to the door and unlocks it.  He tries to be stealthy about it, but the loud clicking lock just won’t cooperate. Sunedilar swings his chain at the blond man, but goes a bit over his head.  Lydia calls upon her dark god, and for the briefest moment Hectaras stops moving, but then he shakes off the paralysis of her spell.  He curses, knowing he’s dealing with a warrior, a spellcaster, and potentially whoever is in Boone’s shop, plus the effect of this damned spell.  He brings his fingers to his lips, making a loud, distinctive whistling sound.  Then he runs around the side of Boone’s shop, drawing his short sword as he does, and just narrowly avoid Sunedilar’s still swirling chain.  Azallin takes this all in, and realizes his efforts would work better away from the man with the swirling chain, so he backs further down and across the street.  Then he gestures, and 3 bolts of magic energy shoot from his fingertips, flying unerringly into Lydia.

[OOC I _would have_ allowed the unlocking and opening of the door to be in the same move-equivalent action, if Aligor had wanted.  Instead, Aligor rolled Move Silently 4+2=6 vs Hex’s good Listen check.  Drinking two cure light wounds potions recovered 9 HPs for Aligor.  Sunedilar rolls 4+8=AC 12, missed his flatfooted AC.  We’re using 3.5 rules on Hold Person, so Hex’ll get a save each round for 3 rounds, succeeded this round.  Sunedilar got an Attack of Opportunity when Hex ran, rolled 9+8=AC 17, missed.  Lydia takes 10 points of damage from 3 magic missiles.]

Meanwhile, a few blocks away, Accalon and T’aria are heading to Boone’s to find out where to meet Aligor this morning.  They hear the odd whistling sound Hex produced, then far ahead, over 100 feet, they see a man dressed in loose black clothing cast 3 magical missiles at some target out of their sight, behind a building.

[I’m assuming, of course, that Accalon and T’aria would come together, which can be roleplayed, if desired, in their ongoing “flashback” during the previous day.  Would they come mounted, or on foot?  Don’t know if Accalon has a horse or not, or if it was at Brie’s.

I don’t want to make a new map already, so character’s new postions: Aligor-P8, Bane-Q8, Azallin- E3, Hectaras-T6.  Accalon and T’aria are 100 feet “north” of position A4, on the road.

Characters by initiative, damage:
Aligor, HPs:27/37
Bane, unhurt
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Sundilar, unhurt
Lydia, HPs:10/20
Hectaras, unhurt
Azallin, unhurt
Accalon, HPs:29/32]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 16, 2004)

Aligor, reaching down to unlock the door, hears the loud click, and sighs. 

_Dammit Boone! You really need to be gittin this lock to be more quieter!_

Opening the door, he sees Lydia, with the all too familiar scorch marks and the pain in her eyes. He glances at the wizard, and knows Sunedilar can handle him easily, unless the damn bat comes back. Seeing Hex is not around, and Lydia glancing around the corner of Boone's, he says, "If yer hurt, there's some potions there in the box. Just make sure you pay me back! After I rip Hex's scarfaced head off!"

Looking over at Sunny, he knows that if he is to catch Hex, he might need a little help. And the wizard needs a little payback as well. Glancing around, he tries to spot any other threats to himself or Sundedilar, before continuing. If he spots anyone, then he yells over to Sunedilar, "It's a trap! Git in here!"

If he doesn't spot anyone, then he shakes his head, knowing that Hex is a coward to run. The wizard, will have to sufice for today...He then moves to the house in front of Boone's, in the corner, to see the wizard, and also to get a glance around Boone's shop, seeing if he can see Hex or not.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 16, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon looks upon Loni with troubled worried eyes, he’s certain that its Bea’s presence that’s bother her but he knew better than to continue to ask, she would either be honest with him or continue to lie but he knew it was her choice and not his.

Leaning back, to help relax and also in the absent hope that one of the girls would take the initiative to help him relax, Accalon turns his attention to Bea, offering her a small apoptotic smile as he addresses her, “I had no idea that Modrin thought so low of Brie, not that I blame him, Brie’s not a nice Madame…  I had tried to get her to lesson Jovana’s punishment, I had no desire to see her get placed in harms way, but Brie didn’t listen…”   His expression quickly goes troubled as his mind relives his past…

Finally he asks, “Bea, what girl suggested such a thing?”









*OOC:*


 Teslar, did Loni act this way when she was with Accalon and Jovana?  I’m assuming not.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 17, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The next morning, in the forest, the dwarf seems taken back by Alicia’s description of herself.  “Why on earth would you want to be one of those?  You know how many nobles have thumbed there nose at me?  All of them!  Except for you, and those who want to buy my goods.  Anyway, my name is Girdra.  I don’t have anymore fruit on me, but I have to go home and then into town before we leave, have some deliveries to make, some services to provide.  I’ll pick you up some very flavorful nuts at home and bring them back to you.  They’ll fix you right up.  How’s that sound?”




Alicia is momentarily taken aback by Girdra's reaction, but swiftly realises that it's at least better than the scorn she's usually subjected to when she reveals her family name. She frowns darkly for a moment then shrugs. "Fine. That sounds fine, but I go with you. I have some busness to tend to, noble affars, and people to kill." 
She looks at the dwarf curiously. "What can you do? Can you cast healing-spells or killing-spells? Or only pick apples and make wicked men?"


----------



## Telsar (Aug 17, 2004)

In the whorehouse bathtub, Beatrice says “No, no, you misunderstood me.  Or I said it wrong.  I don’t know what Modrin thinks of Brie.  The girl who said it just meant, given that prostitution is illegal, and that he’s so honest and forthright, that he might decide to shut her down, and be competent enough to pull it off.  Others have tried, there was a priest last year who tried to stop this place on moral grounds.  I think he died though.”  Her face takes on a worried expression, saying “And, um… I want to be helpful, but knowing which girl won’t do you or her any favors.  Brie’s going to do what she wants, if she finds out about it.”

Loni, still helping Bea wash the warrior, says to Accalon “It was Gabriella.  I don’t know if you’ve met her yet.  She’s tall, with short dark hair.  A little muscular.  She’s somewhat new, that’s all.  But the other girls will help her, not tattle on her.”   Bea looks upset with Loni, saying “Like you just did?”.  Both girls look a little miffed with each other, but that doesn’t stop their continued attention to Accalon’s cleanliness.



The next morning, Aligor moves out of Boone’s, and seeing no other threats besides the wizard, he moves across the street to one of the residences.  He looks back, and then has to move out where the building provides no cover, but doing so allows him to see Hectaras at the back end of Boone’s [T6].  Bane follows Aligor out, growling at Lydia the whole time as he doesn’t really know her.  But he recognized that the dwarf ignored her as an enemy, so he doesn’t attack, but he does keep his attention on her, looking ready to bite at any moment.

[Aligor moved to position L7, the only space next to the residence where Hex can be seen, which puts him with no cover against Azallin.  If gaining cover from the building was more important than seeing Hex, let me know, and I’ll edit.]

And far down the street, Accalon and T'aria easily see the dwarf they know step out into sight.  But T'aria notices something else.  About 60 feet to their left, in the space between two buildings, she sees two men carrying short swords, trying to be sneaky, heading south, towards where the whistle was heard and where the dwarf just appeared.

[T'aria rolled 20 on a Spot check.

Characters by initiative, damage:
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Sundilar, unhurt
Lydia, HPs:10/20
Hectaras, unhurt
Azallin, unhurt
Accalon, HPs:29/32
Aligor, HPs:27/37
Bane, unhurt]


In the forest, Girdra looks hesitant.  “Well, it’s never good to let strangers follow you home.”  Assuming Alicia frowns at this, the dwarf says “If you must, you can come with me.  Just you, being the leader and all.  Tell your clawed freak, I mean friend, your clawed friend, to stay here.  But it would be better if you wait, I just have to grab things to take into town.  Then you can go with me.  Who is it you need to kill?”

She adds, “And if I prepare, I can cast healing spells.  I don’t use them much on my own.  And I can cast other spells too.  Scary spells.  Spells that can make the entire world obey my will!”  She laughs at that, a little too maniacally.  When she calms down, she says “Don’t forget that.  Anyway, I’ll go home now and be right back.  It’s best if you just wait here for me.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 17, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> In the forest, Girdra looks hesitant.  “Well, it’s never good to let strangers follow you home.”  Assuming Alicia frowns at this, the dwarf says “If you must, you can come with me.  Just you, being the leader and all.  Tell your clawed freak, I mean friend, your clawed friend, to stay here.




"Yes, yes I'll go with you. I'm not stranger anymore." she smiles grotesquely, intending to be charming. 
"You stay here," she says to Gwyn. "Guard the camp." 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Who is it you need to kill?”




"Rich people. People who have potions and magic-stuff. And I don't want to share." she casts a suspicious glance at the half-fiend. "'Venturing is dangerous and expensive and I get hurt a lot. I need good stuff to be safer and not so dependingant on healer's handouts. I need gold to live the life I was born to. I need power to reclaim my land and titles."
While talking she begins to strap on her armour and gather her stuff. Her voice becomes harder and more determined towards the end.
"I can not live in the city anyway. Too much has happened and it woudn't be safe. Brie is done with me, she cannot take me back and I cannot go back. I have nothing now, no place, no life, unless I take what I need with force. One last time I must go back. And if Pretty-policeman stands in my way I will take him too." She grins, proud of her clever plan.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> She adds, “And if I prepare, I can cast healing spells.  I don’t use them much on my own.  And I can cast other spells too.  Scary spells.  Spells that can make the entire world obey my will!”  She laughs at that, a little too maniacally.  When she calms down, she says “Don’t forget that.  Anyway, I’ll go home now and be right back.  It’s best if you just wait here for me.”




"Then you can come with me to town and make everyone give me stuff. I'll even share it with you if you help me." She doesn't quite believe the dwarf, after all if she was that powerful why would she live out here, naked and smelly and poor?
"We will be friends, and I like to see your home, but if you don't trust me I'll wait here 'till you come back. Just don't take too long, I'll need you to conquer the world for me." She smiles.


----------



## Cepter (Aug 17, 2004)

Sunedilar gauges the situation as quickly as possible. Hex has moved away a bit, Aligor has arrived on scene, and Lydia has been struck by what is apparently a sorcerer of some kind. He establishes a quick threat priority, based on hte simple principle "better the devil you know".

"It's always a trap with this sort. Go after the attacker, I'll handle is spell throwing rat."

Having spoken, he acts, moving a dhasing step or two forward and whirling his chain low, striking for the legs of the spell caster

(Going for a trip, but if I have to move to far for that I'll settle for a standard attack)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 17, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon looks upon the two girls with worried, yet annoyed, eyes, “Miladies…  You’re to good of friends to be upset over some “tattling” on another one of the girls, if you where selling out one of your sisters to Brie it would be different, but I’m just curious about how you both live your lives.  Honestly, I’m worried about how Brie treats her girls in general, but not nearly as much as I’m worried about how she treats both of you…”  

He turns his attention to Loni, “I know that Bea is one of your friends, maybe your best friend and her own safely means a great deal to you.”  Accalon doesn’t wait for a response as he turns to Bea, “I’m sure you feel the same way about Loni, or at least I hope you both feel like that.”

He shakes his head in confusion, and slight disappointment, “Maybe I’m a fool for thinking, yet alone believing, that so maybe you two need to talk amongst yourselves.”

His emotions are evident as he starts to stand up with clear intent of getting out of the tub, “Just remember that only you two can allow me the honor of help you two.”









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy +13; if the girls, as a whole, put up any protest at his exiting of the tub he’ll stick around.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 17, 2004)

*Lydia gives a short cry as the missles of light slam into her.  Skipping backwards, she glares at the wizard who wounded her.  Clutching her holy symbol, she stares at him with eyes from beyond the grave.*

"_Fear me._"

[OOC - Casting _cause fear_ on the wizard.]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 17, 2004)

*Flashback*

T’aria looks away from the tables in the direction of the voice. She steps backward and deliberately wipes her feat – from what can be seen, considering her concealing skirt. Stepping forward again, she gestures at the bottle of ‘Light Wound Curative’.

“I need a few of those, maybe one a bit stronger if you have it, and something for the treatment of burns.”

*Current*

T'aria nudges Accalon and when he looks at her, flicks her eyes in the direction of the two men with short swords to draw his attention to them. Then she drops Shadow's reins, murmuring "Guard" to him. Then she glides off to the shadows, attempting to find a way behind the two sneaking characters.

[OOC: She would walk her horse in town, under the assumption that no one pays much attention to servants. For this round: command the warhorse to guard (as per 'tricks' under animal handling in the PBP, warhorses would know this and a few other trips already, I think it says in the Monster Manual) and Hide and Move Silently, trying to sneak up on the two sword-wielding characters]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Aug 17, 2004)

Gwyn acquiesces to remaining; after the two leave, he will move some twenty feet off of the campsite and conceal himself where he can see the camp, not trusting the apparent druid's motives.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

*Present Time*

Accalon nods slightly his eyes on the men, they where of some concern but in his slow methodical nature he wasn’t quite ready them as enemies so it was with a small frown and sigh that he watches T’aria sneak off.

Giving the horse a quick look over to see rather or not it consider him, someone who was hardly a stranger, as an enemy.

Rather or not the horse will come with him Accalon judges the point where the dwarf and men will meet, and then starts to move closer to it but not directly towards it almost like he has another destination.









*OOC:*


 I’m not really sure where Accalon is on the map…   Nothing in the descriptive part for Accalon and T’aria hints at them thinking the dwarf is in danger so I’m not quite sure what to do.  Just go with the above though.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 18, 2004)

[OOC I’m going to steal GFA’s idea of putting headers for where and when, so I can stop starting so many paragraphs with “At Brie’s boarding house,…”  ]

*Flashback, Madame Brie’s whorehouse*

Both Loni and Beatrice seem sorry that they got a little upset.  Beatrice says to her friend “Loni, I didn’t mean to imply… I know you wouldn’t…”  Loni smiles at her and says “I know.  But you can trust Accalon.  He’s a professional, he’s not going to play the hero and get any of us hurt.”

They both clasp hands, a sign of their friendship, or possibly more, then Beatrice looks to Accalon and says “You shouldn’t go, unless you’re ready to, of course.  We’ve just been living here, like this, for awhile. For some of us, all of our adult life.  When you say things like you want to ‘help’ us, it just worries me.  Others have tried to ‘help’ before.  But if Loni trusts your judgment on things like this, then… well, I trust her.”  She smiles at Accalon, as does Loni, and both girls try to nudge the warrior to lay back down and relax.


*Flashback, Elixander’s Elixers*

The tall elf, with that same plastic smile on his face, says “I should be able to accommodate you.  Assuming you have money of course.  You _do_ have money, correct?”  After T’aria convinces that man that she actually can afford his wares, he has the following available that match watch she asked for: Light Wound Curative for 60 gold each, Moderate Wound Curative for 350 each each, Serious Wound Curative for 800 gold each, and some Burn Salve, for 150 gold.  He says “The Burn Salve is especially catered to repair burned flesh, although it must remain on for a day, and is itself highly flammable, so the person using it will need to avoid flames until the day is over and it can be washed off.  But it is much better for burns than the all-purpose curatives.”  The half-demon realizes that, at least on the “curatives”, the potions are a bit overpriced compared to the costs she’s seen in other towns.


*Current, forest north of Taeirn*

The female dwarf looks on Alicia, with her story of ‘venturing’ and lost prestige, with a bit of apparent admiration and sadness.  “You have lost a lot, haven’t you, you poor thing.  And you aren’t the simple brute you appear to be.  I think I see the nobility.  That’s good.  It’s always best not to be what you appear to be.  But you should know, one of the people I need to see in town is also named Brie.  She has long been a customer of mine.  But perhaps there’s more than one. And you’re right.  Not a stranger anymore.  So follow me”  She looks toward Gwyn and says “Yes, as she said, be sure and guard.”  She chuckles, then starts walking deeper into the forest, with Alicia following.  On the way, Girdra asks the half-ogre, “So, this team of yours.  I’m not sure I got to see them all.  Is there anyone who… follows your orders well, or any who don’t?”

Meanwhile, Gwyn conceals himself a bit outside camp.  After an hour or so, there’s no sign of anyone approaching the camp.  However, at this time, he barely hears the sound of a dog or wolf baying loudly, far to the south by the sound of it, at least half a mile away, possibly more.  Which is a bit odd, since wolves don’t typically howl like that in the morning hours, and he never saw any signs of a wolf, tracks or spoor, since entering the forest.

[BTW, the DM has no idea if wolves howl in the morning.  Just assume in my world, they don’t, and a ranger like Gwyn would know that.  ]


*Current, Outside Boone’s Antique Shop*

T’aria tells her horse to protect itself, and sneaks off into the shadows following the two men, getting within fifteen feet of them.  They don’t seem to notice her, as they are focusing their attention forward.  

[T’aria will need a Handle Animal roll to tell her horse to guard, but I think, with this command, it makes more sense to make the roll when it comes up, when someone approaches the horse.  I’m not sure how a character would “know” an animal will guard itself for sure or not when they first issue the command, so we’ll do the roll when/if necessary. T’aria rolled 10+9=19 on Hide.  After moving, she is 80 feet north of A12.]

Sunedilar sees the only way to reach the wizard, who deliberately backed up, is to charge him, and he does so, running at the black-garbed individual and letting loose his chain when within range.  The chain slices across the wizard’s shoulder, cutting a nasty gash into him.  The wizard yells “You fool!  I almost killed that dwarf yesterday, and now it is you who will fall before my power!”  While he’s yelling this, Lydia moves into the middle of the street, and once again calls on her god.  The wizard’s face turns white, the spell apparently showing him something he’d rather not see, his own death perhaps, and he runs towards the back of a nearby shop, trying to get away from Lydia.  Sunedilar, perhaps surprised by his flight, misses his fleeing form with his chain.

[Sunedilar’s attack rolled 11+2(charge)+8=AC 21, hit.  Rolled 4(2D4)+3=7 damage.  I don’t know if Lydia intended to move up, but it’s the only way her “Close” ranged spell could reach the wizard (he used Medium ranged Magic Missiles on her).  Sunedilar gets an attack of opportunity and rolled 3+8=AC 11, missed.]

Hectaras, still resisting Lydia’s spell, turns around and sees Aligor in the distance, near one of the buildings.  He smiles a big wide smile, points at the dwarf, then motions with his hand, daring him to come after him.  He then runs back behind Boone’s shop.

Accalon sees that T’aria’s horse has just stopped walking, with apparently no intention of attacking him, following him or even wandering off.  He knows that Boone’s shop is supposed to be right up the street, but Accalon moves along the side of the road opposite where he suspects Boone’s is, which is also opposite where the two men were skulking.  Since Accalon himself is not skulking, he covers half the distance to where he first saw the wizard.

[Accalon was 100 feet north (up the street) of A4 on the map I provided.  He saw Azallin cast spells at someone, then saw Aligor, the dwarf, run up from that direction towards the wizard, so it was very clear the dwarf was in combat.  At this point, he now sees Lydia and Sunedilar in the street as well, Sunny attacking the wizard and her spell has caused the wizard to run behind a building to get away from her.  So… if you want to change what you did for this round, that’s fine and I’ll edit, but I’m not implying that you need to.  If you don’t want to change, Accalon is now 40 feet north of A02, after a double move]

Meanwhile, the “normal” people in the area, just ordinary looking humans, are gaping in awe at the spells being thrown about and weapons cutting flesh.  Most are seeking cover, but all are curious enough to keep watching the spectacle.

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Aligor, HPs:27/37
Bane, unhurt
Men with short swords, unhurt
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Sundilar, unhurt
Lydia, HPs:10/20
Hectaras, unhurt
Azallin, hurt
Accalon, HPs:29/32]

[OOC  Whew, that took a long to type all that.    Updated map included]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 18, 2004)

With Sunedilar's words, Aligor laughs.  "Good!  Hex's face will be torn off today!"  Turning his attention to Hex, he sees Hex taunting him, which brings a focused attention from the dwarf, as he yells to the taunting Hex, "You cowardly dog!  Go run and hide!  I'll still have yer face ripped off today!"

Making a double move, Aligor then tries to head off Hex's escape rout, by moving to the opposite corner of Boone's (O14) and peers around the corner.  He also glances upwards, to the rooftop, to make sure he is aware if Hex tries to come from above.  Bane would follow, being at N14, next to Aligor.

OOC - Listen checks for Aligor and Bane, Spot checks to see down between both buildings for Hex.  Also looking up to the roof, and making sure Hex doesn't get the 'drop' on him.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 18, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

*“At Brie’s boarding house,…”*

With a delighted smile on his face Accalon allows the young ladies to pull him back down into the still warm water, “Good, to be honest I’m far from ready to leave you two lovely creatures but I simply do not want to impose myself between you two if your needing to talk, but I think you two have settled your differences.”

His look turns more serious as he places his larger hands around their small more delicate hands, joining them in their so of friendship, “I would love to play the role of hero and rescue two damsels in distress, and my dear friends, but I’m no fool.  Sadly, but honestly, I lack the ability to rescue the two of you from your dragon.”

“It’s not something that’s easy for me to accept, but accept I must.  I hate to use the word dream… but I do hope that you both be free of your dragon and the shackles she places upon you…”   

His green eyes steer upon the girls as he asks curiously, “Do you two share this dream?”

*Current, Outside Boone’s Antique Shop*

Curious of the magic user Accalon had unconscious wondered closer to it, it wasn’t something you normal saw in a town this size, but it wasn’t until he say Lydia and Sunedilar, not to mention the dwarf, that he realized what was going on.

Grumbling under his breath he wondered out loud if any of them had ever heard of restrainment he quickens his pace in the general direction of his companions. 









*OOC:*


 Move in the direction of the wagon, Accalon will set up to finish movement towards the mage next round and also get an attack in.  If the wizard turns towards him he try to bluff his way closer to the action, but via circling the wizard.  Basically like a spectator trying to see more of what’s going on.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 18, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current, forest north of Taeirn*
> The female dwarf looks on Alicia, with her story of ‘venturing’ and lost prestige, with a bit of apparent admiration and sadness.  “You have lost a lot, haven’t you, you poor thing.  And you aren’t the simple brute you appear to be.  I think I see the nobility.  That’s good.  It’s always best not to be what you appear to be."




Alicia smiles sadly. Not finding the right words she briefly puts her hand on Girdra's shoulder gently.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> "But you should know, one of the people I need to see in town is also named Brie.  She has long been a customer of mine.  But perhaps there’s more than one. And you’re right.  Not a stranger anymore.  So follow me”




"My Brie is a Goblin," she says, then follows the Dwarf. Her mood is light and happy once again.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> She chuckles, then starts walking deeper into the forest, with Alicia following.  On the way, Girdra asks the half-ogre, “So, this team of yours.  I’m not sure I got to see them all.  Is there anyone who… follows your orders well, or any who don’t?”




She leans in conspirationally, though noone's there to hear.
"Them all thinks they control their own destinies, but don't see the hand that guides them. They are useful, and some are pretty."


----------



## Telsar (Aug 19, 2004)

*Flashback, Madame Brie’s whorehouse*

In the large bathtub, both girls seem more relaxed now, their simple apologies to one another having undone their tension.  Loni says “Do we dream of being free of Brie?  I honestly don’t think about it much.  If it wasn’t her, it would probably be someone else.  I mean, unless I found, um, something else to do.  Like what you do, Accalon, seeking adventure and new challenges.  Except I think the monsters might be a bit much for me.”  She smiles at Accalon and puts his strong arm around herself.

Beatrice thinks for a moment, then says “I guess Loni’s right.  Not about the adventure part, I imagine wandering around the world would leave one’s hair a mess.”  She laughs a bit, then “But if it wasn’t Brie, someone else would take her place, I guess.  I could try it on my own again, if she was gone… but someone else would probably decide they deserved a cut.  Of course, if I’m really dreaming, then my prince will come, tell me he’s been looking for me all his life, and offer me love and riches and a kingdom.  If I get to dream.”  She smiles too.  “What do you dream of, Accalon?”


*Current, In the forest north of Taeirn, heading deeper within*

Girdra puts her relatively small hand over Alicia’s own when she touches her shoulder, apparently happy with the bond they’re forming.  She says “Well, we should be careful of the ‘pretty’ ones.  It’s the prettiest berries with the deadliest poison in them, you know.  And my Brie is a goblin, too.  Unless ‘Brie’ is very common in goblin society, it’s probably the same one.  Once a month I sell her a few potions, and perform some other services.  I normally detest goblins, but she’s more civil than most.  Richer than most, too.  But you don’t have to come with me there, if you don’t want to see her.  I know she can be mean to her girls, so I guess she was mean to you as well?”

After a short walk, the two come upon a clearing, with a large grass and weed-covered mound in the center.  Girdra says “I didn’t expect any visitors quite your size when I made my home, so you’d probably be more comfortable waiting right here.  I shan’t be long.”  The dwarf moves to some particular tall weeds, spreads them apart, and disappears through them, apparently going through an entrance into the mound.  Alicia looks around and sees something she recognizes; at the other end of the clearing stands the ‘wicked’ man.  The ‘stick puppet’ is standing next to a large bush, with a tree with hanging vines next to them.  For a moment, Alicia thinks she sees the creature move again, but in fact, it’s the vines hanging down that are moving, acting like very slow moving tentacles, breaking off pieces of the bush to add to the stick puppet, apparently replacing the branches torn off by Alicia’s sword the previous day.

*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

Aligor yells his threat, then moves to the corner of Boone’s opposite where he saw Hectaras, hoping to cut him off.   Bane follows, growling, really wishing Aligor would find someone he cut put his teeth in.  A man, at the corner of the next building over [on the map M3, at postion 021] sees Aligor moving his way, and draws a longsword, looking a bit scared but ready to defend himself should Aligor come closer.  Peering around the corner of Boone’s, Aligor doesn’t see Hectaras at all, even looking up on the roof.  It’s possible Hex is still at the backside of Boone’s shop.

The two men T’aria is following have yet to spot her, and they continue moving slowly, quietly, down the alley towards where all the fighting is taking place.

[The men took double moves at half speed, so now 45 feet from T’aria.  If T’aria does the same, no penalties to her stealth checks, and she’ll still be 15 feet away from them.  Or move normal speed and take –5 to Move Silently, allowing a ranged attack (or any other standard action).  Or charge with no stealth and attack.]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Sundilar, unhurt
Lydia, HPs:10/20
Hectaras, unhurt
Azallin, hurt
Accalon, HPs:29/32
Aligor, HPs:27/37
Bane, unhurt
Men with short swords, unhurt]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

*Flashback*

Accalon smiles as he uses his strong arm to pull Loni into his protective embrace, while his other arm fishes under the water and scoops her legs up.  With a small chuckle he places her on his lap. 

After some laughter at Bea joke and with a fond smile towards Loni Accalon jest, “So you doubt my ability to protect you, dearest?”  He barely gives her a chance to respond before he winks at Bea and responds,  “Not that it matters, Bea’s right, your hair would forever be a mess.”  

With a small smile at Bea Accalon lifts Loni and scoots closer to the whore with the reddish hair.  Sitting Loni in both Bea’s and his lap Accalon then warps his other arm around Bea closer still and bring all of them to near intimate closeness.

He looks distant for a second as he considers Bea’s words and when he responds it’s with a hushed whisper, “What do I wish for?  Silly things…  At least mostly, but I can see myself enjoy making both of your dreams a reality.  Bea, I think you would do a decent enough job on your own, but I think your true calling is to become a madame and I think Loni here would love to serve that madam...”

He continues to hold them both as he allows his words to sink in… 









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy +13 if you feel the need to roll it… :worried look:







*Current, Outside Boone’s Antique Shop*

Curious of the magic user Accalon had unconscious wondered closer to it, it wasn’t something you normal saw in a town this size, but it wasn’t until he say Lydia and Sunedilar, not to mention the dwarf, that he realized what was going on.

Grumbling under his breath he wondered out loud if any of them had ever heard of restrainment he quickens his pace in the general direction of his companions. 









*OOC:*


 Same post as before...


----------



## Telsar (Aug 19, 2004)

*Flashback, Madame Brie’s whorehouse*

Loni and Beatrice both seem to enjoy Accalon’s intimate embrace, but both look very confused by Accalon’s suggestions of their true calling.  It takes a few seconds for either to speak, but then Beatrice says “That… that is a silly thing, as you said.”  She continues, obviously choosing her words carefully, “I guess you mean if Brie some day retires.  I suppose I’d do a fair job at running things, especially since by then I’d be quite a bit older and lost my looks.  That… that is what you meant?”

Loni looks into Accalon’s eyes, but talks to Beatrice.  “He didn’t mention waiting, Bea… he said he wanted to make it a reality.”  She continues to look for answers from Accalon’s face, her own with a look of questioning concern.  

Now talking to the warrior, Loni says “But, you’re right.  She would make a good madame, and I’d help her anyway I could.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 19, 2004)

*Lydia steps back and draws her mace from her belt loop, glaring at where the wizard went around the corner.*

"Come back and face me coward!" she says in a low and penetrating voice.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 19, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current, In the forest north of Taeirn, heading deeper within*
> 
> Girdra puts her relatively small hand over Alicia’s own when she touches her shoulder, apparently happy with the bond they’re forming.  She says “Well, we should be careful of the ‘pretty’ ones.  It’s the prettiest berries with the deadliest poison in them, you know.  And my Brie is a goblin, too.  Unless ‘Brie’ is very common in goblin society, it’s probably the same one.  Once a month I sell her a few potions, and perform some other services.  I normally detest goblins, but she’s more civil than most.  Richer than most, too.  But you don’t have to come with me there, if you don’t want to see her.  I know she can be mean to her girls, so I guess she was mean to you as well?”




"No, no, Brie was good and nice, but maybe I should not see her again yet. She said to stay away, unless I had to." She's visibly thinking. "I have some other things to do that maybe I should do instead. I need some potions."



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> After a short walk, the two come upon a clearing, with a large grass and weed-covered mound in the center.  Girdra says “I didn’t expect any visitors quite your size when I made my home, so you’d probably be more comfortable waiting right here.  I shan’t be long.”  The dwarf moves to some particular tall weeds, spreads them apart, and disappears through them, apparently going through an entrance into the mound.  Alicia looks around and sees something she recognizes; at the other end of the clearing stands the ‘wicked’ man.  The ‘stick puppet’ is standing next to a large bush, with a tree with hanging vines next to them.  For a moment, Alicia thinks she sees the creature move again, but in fact, it’s the vines hanging down that are moving, acting like very slow moving tentacles, breaking off pieces of the bush to add to the stick puppet, apparently replacing the branches torn off by Alicia’s sword the previous day.




Alicia stays behind, deciding against trying to squeeze her way in trough that narrow passage. She peeks in curiously, but spotting the stick puppet in the corner of her eye she turns towards it suspiciously. She begins to walk towards it, but detecting no sign of hostility she stops and just looks in fascination as it's being slowly rebuilt.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 19, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

*Flashback, Madame Brie’s whorehouse*

Accalon gives a reassuring smile as he tries to address the two young whores concerns, “Loni is basically correct Bea, I simply cannot wait for you to lose your ever so charming looks, I’m sure I’ll find my last battle long before that happens.”   Accalon pauses for a second as he waits for his compliment to affect the young lady, “but dreams are precious so Loni has also misspoken, we must wait and move cautiously forward, Brie has often work to me that will bring me quite a sum, I doubt it will be enough to satisfy Brie when it comes to the both of you, but hopefully it will be a reasonable start as I imagine it would take are combined efforts to gather that amount of coins.”

Hugging each girl tenderly Accalon watches them with adoring eyes, “That is how I would like to make both of your dreams come true…"  Accalon gives a dismissing sigh as he finishes his words, "So maybe it is silly.”









*OOC:*


 Diplomacy maybe?  Pulling at their heartstrings to try to draw them in deeper to his web…


----------



## Telsar (Aug 20, 2004)

*Flashback, Madame Brie’s whorehouse*

A look of relief falls over Beatrice’s face.  “You wish to buy us from Brie!  That’s so much better than what I thought you meant.”  She kisses Accalon’s cheek, “That is so sweet.  But still, a silly thing.  She’d charge you an arm and leg for two of her best… um, I mean, for two healthy girls.  She’s sold girls who weren’t working out before, and usually for a large sum.  No, no… don’t spend your hard earned money on us.  Well, not _that_ much money, anyway.”  She lays her head against Accalon’s shoulder.

On his lap, Loni looks at him, smiling.  But the smile seems to mask something; Accalon gets the feeling the whore is mulling over his words in her head.  After a few seconds, she seems to realize she’s staring at him, and puts her head on his other shoulder, saying “Silly dreams are fun sometimes, aren’t they?  Bea’s right, that would be too much for anyone to spend.  But, in this dream, I guess we’d slowly pay you back.  That’s what you meant by her being madame, and me working for her, right?”

[Diplomacy rolled 3+13=16.  So, went by their personalities instead of Accalon's diplomacy.  ]


*Current, In a clearing in the forest north of Taeirn*

After about fifteen minutes,  Alicia sees the grass start to move where Girdra had entered her home, and within seconds she sees the dwarf emerge, wearing a large backpack.  She sees where Alicia is looking and says “You cut him pretty bad, didn’t you?  But don’t worry, he doesn’t hold much of a grudge.”  Girdra also has a small bag she throws the half-ogre.  She says “Nuts.  The ones I mentioned.  Try not to eat them all at once, just a few at a time until you feel up to full health.  Now, you said you wanted to buy potions in town?  Town potions aren’t as good as mine.  I have quite a few on me, I’d happily sell you.  There’s a lot of people in town, prominent, powerful people, who prefer mine over what they sell there.  I can’t sell _too_ many to you, since I have to save the ones my customers expect, but what were you looking for?  And should we head straight to town, or see if your clawed friend wants to join us?”


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 20, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Laying back some more to make it more comfortable for the two girls resting upon his shoulders, and also for his own comfort, Accalon slowly and tenderly brushes each girl’s soft silky hair.

“Dearest you have no idea how much I like the idea of you two slowly paying me back as you so seductively hint at, but sadly my dreams are not all noble as they have a selfish twist to them too…  I wouldn’t mind retiring to something simpler than adventuring, but my talents lay only with the blade.  I would need something to invest in for a simple source of income, and I think a boardinghouse with the two of you in charge could be just the thing.  Bea would be the madame, I would be the silent partner and you Loni would be the companion we both seek, their would be no more johns, well at least after we found some other lovely ladies.”

He looks slightly worried as he continues to brush their tresses, “I’ve seen boardinghouses where the owner was kind and compassionate, the girls where respected as individuals and not as property…  I would like to try and mimic that but only if you two want to share this dream.”









*OOC:*


 and I thank you for it..


----------



## Cepter (Aug 20, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar clenches his teeth in frustration at his inability to hit anything, but pursues the fleeing wizard, his chain flying out to pull his legs out from under him.

(move and trip, or full attack again if I can't get close enough for a trip)


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 21, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current, In a clearing in the forest north of Taeirn*
> 
> After about fifteen minutes,  Alicia sees the grass start to move where Girdra had entered her home, and within seconds she sees the dwarf emerge, wearing a large backpack.  She sees where Alicia is looking and says “You cut him pretty bad, didn’t you?  But don’t worry, he doesn’t hold much of a grudge.”  Girdra also has a small bag she throws the half-ogre.  She says “Nuts.  The ones I mentioned.  Try not to eat them all at once, just a few at a time until you feel up to full health.  Now, you said you wanted to buy potions in town?  Town potions aren’t as good as mine.  I have quite a few on me, I’d happily sell you.  There’s a lot of people in town, prominent, powerful people, who prefer mine over what they sell there.  I can’t sell _too_ many to you, since I have to save the ones my customers expect, but what were you looking for?  And should we head straight to town, or see if your clawed friend wants to join us?”




Alicia keeps looking at the construct thoughtfully, "That's strong magic. Powerful. Dead branches and reeds given life and strength. Wizards are fragile, but their work is strong." She looks at Girdra, continuing her rambling musings "Powerful magic stuff makes powerful people more powerful. I need... power." 
"Claw-man stays in camp, this must be quick and easy. Do you know any place where much magic and money is to be stolen? Some shop or mansion that's not guarded too good? You have many customsers... I know Brie has some money and no protection that counts, but Brie is good-goblin..."
She stares blindly into the distance for a moment, then she opens the bag of nuts and starts eating. "I have some silvers..." She puts the bag of nuts in one of her pockets and begins rummaging around in her backpack after her money. Eventually, she pulls out the pouch Brie gave her (ooc: iIrc 500sp), hands it over to Girdra and asks, "How many good potions can I get for this?"


----------



## Telsar (Aug 22, 2004)

*Flashback, Madame Brie’s whorehouse*

Beatrice chuckles a bit.  “No more johns?  Ah, I get it now.  You don’t like sharing the two of us with other men.”  In a very seductive, playful tone she says to Accalon, “You’d really pay so much to keep us all to yourself?”  Apparently, Bea doesn’t expect an answer, as she kisses Accalon for quite some time, a long passionate kiss.  Finally, she removes her lips from his to say “Mmmm…. I do like this dream.”

Meanwhile, Loni runs her soft hands over both of her bathtub companions.  Accalon looks to her, perhaps expecting a return of her hesitancy, especially when Beatrice kisses him, but there seems to be none.  Her hands and body caress both with the skill of years of experience, but Accalon realizes that Loni never takes her eyes away from his.  In fact, just going by her eyes, she doesn’t even care that Beatrice is there, only caring about reading Accalon’s thoughts through his facial expressions.  After Bea says what she does, Loni adds “I like it, too.  But it would take a lot of planning, we wouldn’t want to do anything hasty.”  Accalon gets the impression her words have some sort of hidden meaning, but then she smiles and says “Now’s not a good time to do anything hasty.”  She continues with her slow, gentle, and expert caressing.

[OOC We don’t need to go blow-by-blow on your lovemaking, of course.   When you have nothing else to say or ask the girls, let me know, and we’ll advance to something else]


*Current, In a clearing in the forest north of Taeirn*

[Alicia’s bag has 300 gp and 500 sp]

Girdra looks into Alicia’s pouch and says, “Oh, a few for that, if they aren’t _too_ powerful.”  She stops for a moment, apparently thinking, then a big wide grin crosses her face.  “Oh, but I just remembered the perfect place for you to get potions and gold, both!  You’d have to be able to fight a half dozen men or more.  Think you can do that?”  She looks up at the sun, and adds “Oooh! But we will have to hurry.”  She starts trekking back through the forest, still holding Alicia’s bag of coins, first saying to her Wicker Man “Make sure no one gets in my mound until I return.”

The dwarf is walking quickly through the forest, and assuming Alicia follows, Girdra says to her “I know where some stupid men are buying some stupid potions from,” she spits on the ground “a _really_ stupid man.  Should be plenty for you, if you’re strong enough to take it.”



*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

T’aria continues following the two sneaking men, still fifteen feet to their rear, and has yet to be noticed by them.

[OOC  Hope she didn’t mind, that’s the simplest decision to NPC for her.  Rolled Move Silently 10+9=19.]

Sunedilar sees the wizard disappear behind a crystal shop, but since he is out of sight, he has no way to judge where he is.  Moving around a wagon that’s unfortunately in his path, he eventually sees the wizard cowering at the side of the building, and begins to swing his chain to make an attack.

[Unfortunately, if you look at the map, you can see it takes more than a single move to reach him, and you can’t charge since there’s both a wagon and the crystal shop between you, so Sunedilar just did a double move to within 10 feet of the wizard.]

Lydia draws her weapon and waits for the wizard to answer her challenge.

[Isida’s post only mentioned drawing her weapon, not doing anything with the other half of her action (unless stepping back meant moving more than 5 feet), so I’m assuming she’s delaying.  She can do a standard action whenever she wants]

The wizard, Azallin, seems to shake off the fear induced by Lydia’s spell, saying “That cursed witch will suffer for that!”  He looks to Sunedilar and says “And you will get to stand and watch it!”.  He takes a few steps back, then pulls out a bag of some kind and hurls it at the warrior.  It hits him and bursts, covering him in a sticky gunk that makes movement difficult, although Sunedilar manages to pull his feet free as the stuff almost sticks him to the ground.

[Sunedilar is effectively entangled (-2 to attack, -4 Dex) but is not stuck to the ground (he rolled Reflex save 19+2=21) and may move at half speed.]

Meanwhile, Accalon sees all of this going on, and moves cautiously towards Azallin.  The wizard says to him “Ah!  Good!  Someone to witness my power.  These fools dared defy me, and now I’ll show them the cost of their temerity.”

[Accalon made a double move, rolled Bluff 17+7=24, Azallin doesn’t seem to consider him a threat.]

At Boone’s, Aligor, looking around the building, still sees no sign of Hex, but he does see a pony-drawn wagon moving behind a used armor shop, which isn’t all that significant until he notices two people moving stealthily behind it.

[Aligor rolled Spot 19]


[Characters by initiative, damage:
Aligor, HPs:27/37
Bane, unhurt
Men with short swords, unhurt
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Sundilar, unhurt
Lydia, HPs:10/20
Hectaras, unhurt
Azallin, hurt
Accalon, HPs:29/32]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

*Flashback*

With a lusty smile of agreement at Bea’s words Accalon turns to Loni, a small touch of reassurance in his otherwise lusty smile, “Oh I grow to distracted by you ladies continued nakedness to think of any plans…”  

His words end quickly, disappear into the deep passionate kisses he bestows upon Loni.  Finally he breaks from her lips, his dark green eyes maintaining their focus on Loni’s blue eyes as he address the other whore, “Bea, how does this cuddling that you spoke so fondly between you and Loni go?  And is their room for a third in this cuddling?”









*OOC:*


 Quite right, after Loni’s reaction to the knowledge that Accalon knows of the cuddling you can cut to afterwards.   Accalon needs to shop, herbs and such, and also find someone of his own faith…  I’m sure there is a dark unspoken element in the city and that Accalon would know how to contact them.  Finding the knowledge is more important at the moment.  Of course the girls might need to say something afterwards also so take your time.  







*Current, Outside Boone’s Antique Shop*

Accalon remains quite as he approaches closer still, not sure how to answer the wizard’s bold claim, his green eyes light up in surprise at the bag burst at Sunedilar’s feet and he quickly moves in the other direction, but still in a round about way to the wizard.  At the last moment Accalon draws his Spatha and tries to stick the pointy end in the wizard. 









*OOC:*


 Accalon continues towards Azallin, but with a round about path to hopefully not to make himself such a threat. He has 10 feet to kill and he draws the Spatha as part of that movement.  He’ll use his other half action to attack Azallin.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 22, 2004)

*Seeing the wizard too affected by the fear of Wee Jas to come to her, Lydia comes to him, her mace raised high to crash down upon his feeble skull.*

[OOC - Going after the wizard, attempting to bash his skull in.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 22, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current, In a clearing in the forest north of Taeirn*
> 
> [Alicia’s bag has 300 gp and 500 sp]
> 
> ...




Alicia grins, excited by the prospect of all that easy wealth, and speeds up her step to match Girdra's pace. "I can fight a dozen men, if they don't know how to fight. Half a dozen should be easy. Who is the stupid man? Where is his place? Is it easy to get out of town after?"
"I need some potions first. Some strenth potion, some small healing potion, a bigger healing potion to heal in the fight... I don't know, maybe something for protection? 
What do you have? [and how much do they cost?]"


----------



## Telsar (Aug 23, 2004)

*Flashback, Madame Brie’s whorehouse*

Loni eye’s flutter a bit, obviously taken aback at hearing that Beatrice has talked about their intimate times together.  But as Beatrice starts to answer Accalon’s question, Loni smiles and grabs Bea’s arm, stopping her, saying “It’s better to show him than tell him…”, then looking to the warrior with a wry grin, adding “and we’ve never tried it with three before.  But you can try to squeeze in.”  With that, the two girls kiss, clearly very familiar with one another, and neither objects when Accalon joins in.

After a very enjoyable couple hours are spent, Beatrice says “It will be dark soon.  Brie will want us out there.”  She sighs heavily, then kisses Accalon one last time, saying “But I’ll still be dreaming.”  Both girls dry themselves and Accalon off, then get dressed, but as Beatrice leaves, Loni lags behind saying “I’ll be right there, Bea.”  After the door has closed, Loni wraps her arms around Accalon’s neck.  With a serious look, she says “This… respect we have for each other.  I need to know.  I need to know if it means we’ll always tell each other the truth.  It’s alright if it doesn’t.  There are sometimes good reasons to keep secrets.  But if it does,  um… well, I guess I’m asking if there’s something you want to tell me.”  Her touch is soft, caressing Accalon’s face, but her face remains very serious.


*Current, traveling through the forest north of Taeirn*

Girdra says to her new friend “Oh no.  This stupid man’s place, it’s very well protected.  But I know a deal he’s making, outside his place.  A deal of potions for gold, and you could take both.  The men buying the potions, they do know how to fight, but none are as strong as you.”

At the mention of buying her potions, Girdra stops.  She looks in Alicia’s bag, does a quick count of how much is there, then slips off her backpack.  She says “As for healing, just save some of those nuts, and you can eat those to feel better if you get hurt.”  Although Alicia feels completely healed now, after eating about half of the nuts, they did taste awfully good, and it will be hard to resist eating the rest.  Alicia almost looks forward to getting hurt again, the taste of those nuts were just that good.

“Now let’s see what I have here.  For the amount of coins you have, I can give you…” she pulls out 4 vials from her backpack.  She says “Now, don’t use any of these until you need to.  This one that looks brown and oily, rub that on your skin when you want to make you skin tougher.  These other three have to be drunk.  This red one will make you stronger, and these two green ones: they might help, they might not with you being so big.  They’ll make you harder to spot.  It will be useful when you’re sneaking up on the potion deal, and when you’re getting out of town, but you still might be seen.  So be careful.  So, you want these 4 for your bag of coins?  With them, they should help you get lots more.”

[OOC In case Serpenteye wants to know, that’s an oil of Barkskin, a potion of Bull’s Strength, and 2 potions of Camouflage (From Masters of the Wild, gives +10 to Hide) ]

[Waiting on Fangor to continue the fight outside Boone’s]


----------



## Cepter (Aug 23, 2004)

Sunedilar spares a single disgusted glance down at the filth now attempting to stick him to the ground before moving forward as best he can, attempting to close the distance and move closer to the priestess as she closes on the soon to be dead Sorcerer. He whip[s the chain out trying to ignore the sticking of cloth to his arms as he whips the weapon towards his foe's kidney.

(OOC: Moving to attack range and attacking, which I believe would be a charge move in my current half move state)


----------



## Telsar (Aug 23, 2004)

Darn.  Only just realized I didn't include the updated map on my last post with the combat.  Had it done, just forgot to post it   If anyone who has posted (Cepter, BS, and Isida, I think) wants to edit based on it, please do.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

*Flashback, Madame Brie’s whorehouse*

As Accalon reassuring holds his beloved Loni his face mimics the seriousness of hers but with a touch of sadness, “Yes, we will always tell each other the truth, dearest, their are many things I want to tell you, and many things I will tell you when the time is right…  It’s my respect and admiration towards you that makes such things necessary, my desire to protect you is second to none.”

Accalon looks for reassurance in her blue eyes before he leans down and kisses her one more time.









*OOC:*


 Assuming his words reassured her…  Or she at least looked the part. 







After the kiss Accalon looks upon Loni with an inquisitive glance, “I guess I should ask you the same…  Is something you want to tell me?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 23, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current, traveling through the forest north of Taeirn*
> 
> Girdra says to her new friend “Oh no.  This stupid man’s place, it’s very well protected.  But I know a deal he’s making, outside his place.  A deal of potions for gold, and you could take both.  The men buying the potions, they do know how to fight, but none are as strong as you.”
> 
> ...




Alicia takes the bottles and looks at them sceptically, the thought of spending all those shiny moneys for such small magics doesn't appeal to her (they don't even glow or nuthin'...) but maybe it would help her get more money later. If there are so many little men there she might need the extra edge.

[ooc: It's a great deal, thanks .]

"So, this one for strength, this one for skin, and these ones for sneaking... Hmm, I guess I take them." She noisily sucks some pieces of nut out of her teeth and grins. "The little men better beware."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 23, 2004)

Seeing the man in the corner of the street draw a weapon, Aligor just nods, showing he doesn't wanna fight a puny human as him.

Spying the two 'not so sneaky men' behind the wagon, Aligor grins.  He stays where he is, with cover from the alleyway.  Taking his newly gained Urgrosh, and strapping it back to his back, he quickly grabs his bow, aims, and shoots at the rear man, just as it tries to walk by.  

Comp Shortbow +5, 1d6+3, x3 minus whatever for cover/concealment
OOC - Might as well try to get my licks in now, as it's about to be at least 3 on one...  

Oh yeah, Bane waits for something to chew on...


----------



## Telsar (Aug 24, 2004)

*Flashback, Madame Brie’s whorehouse*

Loni returns Accalon’s kiss, and smiles at him, but with a touch of the same sadness he’s showing.  She says “I know you’ll protect me.  And I know you’ll do what you think is right, and… I would never tell a professional how to do his job.” 

She hugs Accalon, then backs off a bit, her smile diminishing to a more serious look once again.  “A professional warrior is what you are, who solves problems, especially with those he doesn’t like, with his strong arms and sword.  Not with money.  I guess my secret, one I probably shouldn’t share, is that I think you lied to us.  Or… exaggerated, at least, how you expect your dream to come about.”  She smiles a bit again saying “_Our_ dream, I mean, its our dream now.  And you’re right, maybe the time isn’t right for me to know what your plans are.”  During this she has walked towards the door, and now she looks at him and says “I just have to trust you, Accalon.  And I want to.  Very much.” With that, she turns to leave.


*Current, traveling through the forest north of Taeirn*

Girdra and Alicia soon leave the forest and make their way for the city.  As they approach, Alicia, being taller, notices something before the dwarf does.  At the edge of town, there seems to be a battle of some sort taking place.  Numerous mounted guards, at least a dozen, are fighting some more common looking individuals.  Those who aren’t engaged with the guards seem to be tearing down small wooden structures and brightly painted banners, and basically running around in a drunken state, causing damage for no apparent reason.  Well, except for the reason that they seem to be enjoying their chaos and their fights with the guards.


*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

Lydia moves down the street, trying to catch sight of the wizard now fighting behind the crystal shop, making at as far as a wagon in front of the shop.

[Lydia moves to E5 with her delayed action]

Aligor fires his arrow at a sneaking man, and despite the cover of the pony-pulled wagon, his arrow finds his mark, hitting the man in the shoulder.  Both sneaky individuals give up trying not to be seen, and rush around the wagon towards the dwarf, drawing short swords.  Aligor realizes one of them, not the one he hit with an arrow, is a girl with a red-tinted ponytail, and he recognizes her as Hex’s “girlfriend” from the previous day, Leeza.  Both she and the man with an arrow in him run towards him, the man reaching him in hand-to-hand range, but Leeza stops halfway, apparently confused by something as she looks around in a bewildered fashion.  Bane, seeing someone threatening his master, lunges at the man and bites down hard on his leg.

[Aligor rolled 19+5=AC 24, hit.  Damage rolled 3+3=6.  Bane rolled 15+2=AC 17 hit, did 2 points of damage]

The two men T’aria is following are now approaching where Sunedilar, Accalon, and the wizard Azallin are all standing, behind the crystal shop.  Accalon sees them as he knew they were coming, but Sunedilar doesn’t.  As they approach stealthily, they veer a bit, apparently heading around to get behind Sunedilar.

[The two sneaking mean are now 10 feet north of A09 on the map.  Stopping here since I’m hoping GFA is back from GenCon  ]


[Characters by initiative, damage:
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Sundilar, unhurt
Hectaras, unhurt
Azallin, hurt
Accalon, HPs:29/32
Lydia, HPs:10/20
Aligor, HPs:27/37
Bane, unhurt
Men with short swords, unhurt
Man on Aligor, very hurt
Leeza, unhurt]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 24, 2004)

*Lydia continues to close on the errant wizard, determined to give him a headache he won't forget.*


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 24, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current, traveling through the forest north of Taeirn*
> 
> Girdra and Alicia soon leave the forest and make their way for the city.  As they approach, Alicia, being taller, notices something before the dwarf does.  At the edge of town, there seems to be a battle of some sort taking place.  Numerous mounted guards, at least a dozen, are fighting some more common looking individuals.  Those who aren’t engaged with the guards seem to be tearing down small wooden structures and brightly painted banners, and basically running around in a drunken state, causing damage for no apparent reason.  Well, except for the reason that they seem to be enjoying their chaos and their fights with the guards.




Alicia crouches down behind some convenient tree or bush, making a hushing gesture to Girdra and whispering, "Look there, the little men are fighting. Stupid nice men, now we can sneak past and guards will come here and not to the shop-place." 
Unless Girdra objects she will back down into the forest and take another route into town under the cover of the trees.


----------



## Cepter (Aug 25, 2004)

(OOC: I did attack, or attempt to anyway. I should have mentioned the editing of my post to reflect the new map.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

*Flashback*

Accalon’s look turns troubled  as part of his mind begins to wonder if maybe the girl was more trouble than she was worth, _Better to nip this kind of behavior in the bud before it gets out of hand._

His tone shows no anger, only hurt as he replies, “Loni, just because I make a living with my blade doesn’t mean it’s my first option in diplomacy…  I’m sorry  you think so lowly of me…  Do you consider me to be that uncivilized?”

He waves his hand dismissing the need for an answer and gathers his last bit of remaining gear, “It doesn’t matter…  We lack the time to discus it anyhow.  Brie is no doubt waiting for you, be nice to the johns and give Brie the respect she aspects and we’ll take about it late.  I’ll see you later dearest.”









*OOC:*


 Assuming she doesn’t forcefully try to stop him he heads up(?) the stairs and out the main door with his typical smile like nothing happened.  I would still be curious to know of her reaction. Once out of the whorehouse Accalon will walk trough the town looking for signs of those whom which shares his faith in Talona.








*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*








*OOC:*


 No real change of actions with the updated map... Sundilar's "change" in location should make it a more believable feint also...  After he attacks the wizard, he'll yell a warning as a free action, but not before.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 26, 2004)

*Flashback, Madame Brie’s whorehouse*

Accalon can tell, by Loni’s face, that when he seems hurt by her words it just… crushes her.  Her face falls, her eyes well up a bit, and she stutters “I… I’m sorry.  I d-didn’t mean… y-your not uncivilized… it just didn’t m-make…”  She composes herself, and adds one final “I’m sorry.”, before she leaves.

After Accalon gathers his things, he heads out of the bathing room, seeing 6 people in the showing room as he passes.  Two are apparently johns, with four of the girls, including Beatrice and Loni.  Beatrice doesn’t seem to notice the warrior, but Loni does, and gives him a small smile before resuming talking to one of the men.

Accalon leaves Brie’s and sees that the sun is just now setting.  He had previously been told that if he was ever in Taeirn, the person to look up to find fellow followers of Bubophis was a man named Neevis.  Asking around town, most people have never heard of him, and Accalon gets a bit frustrated.  Finally, after several hours of asking people in taverns and such, one drunken halfling tells him he knows of Neevis, and directs him to an office near the palace in the southern part of the city.  Probably planning to get revenge on the halfling if his information turns out faulty, Accalon gets lucky and finds himself at a business, a rather large warehouse-looking building, that says “Neevis Loquiter – Pest Extermination”.  Apparently open even at this late hour, Accalon walks inside to find a man sitting at a desk, writing on some papers, with a single candle as his only source of light.  The man, with scraggly brown hair, looks up with beady eyes and says “We’re backlogged.  It’ll take me at least 2 weeks to get to you.  If that won’t do… learn to live with them.  Most creatures are tolerable, once you get used to their habits.”

[OOC Note- BS, if you want, since you keep using the name Talona, we can just say that’s who you’re god is, and I’ll edit the name.  Rolled a Gather Information roll to find Neevis, rolled 4 (failed) then 16 on retry; took 5 hours for the two checks.  I’m assuming followers of Bubophis/Talona have some sort of signal they use to identify one another.  Just make up what it is, if you want.]


*Current, on the outskirts of the city*

Girdra looks up and can barely make out the men fighting.  “Oh darn… and I so like chaos.  Especially among civilized folk.  Wish I had time to go in there and add to it.  But you’re right, if the guards are here, that’s better for us then.”  Circling around a bit, the girls make for the heart of the city.  The dwarf takes alleys and even narrower passages between buildings, making it a bit hard for Alicia to keep up, but also keeping them out of sight of most people, which given the dwarf’s wild appearance and half-ogre’s large appearance, is probably a good idea.  Unfortunately, their efforts aren’t entirely successful, as at one point, they hear a yell of “Ma!  There’s some monsters or animals or something on our property!”  They turn to see a young man in a first story window, pointing at them.  They also hear a woman’s voice inside the building say “Get away from there and get the crossbow!”

[Rolled general Hide check of 4, failed]


*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

[Since no post from GFA, I’m assuming she’s delaying.  I’ll try not to have the two men she’s following act until she does.]

Sunedilar, slowed down by this pasty gunk, but still wanting a piece of the wizard and close enough to him to do something about it, swings his chain at wizard, and the weapon cuts deep into his abdomen, ripping out flesh and blood.

Azallin appears very hurt.  To Sunedilar he says, “Damn you!  Where is that coward Hectaras!  He should have stabbed you in the back by now!  This time, this time I wait around and watch my servant kill you!”  With that he begins casting some sort of spell.  Accalon, meanwhile, meanders closer to the wizard, who is totally ignoring him, pulls out his Spatha, and strikes at the wizard.  Unfortunately, it feels like some sort of force surrounds Azallin, offering him enough protection to avoid being cut.  The wizard looks surprised at this sneak attack, but continues to mumble arcane words as he looks viciously at Accalon.  Accalon shouts to Sunedilar to take a look behind him, and the warrior now sees the two men sneaking up on him.

Lydia moves around the wagon and around back behind the crystal shop, finally getting hand-to-hand with the wizard, although she knows she can’t strike him before he gets his spell off. 

[Sunedilar’s attack rolled 19+8-2=AC 25, hit.  Rolled 10 points of damage.  Accalon rolled 6+6=AC 12 vs. the wizard’s flatfooted AC, but still missed.  Lydia made a double move and is now HTH with Azallin.]


[Characters by initiative, damage:
Aligor, HPs:27/37
Bane, unhurt
Men with short swords, unhurt
Man on Aligor, very hurt
Leeza, unhurt
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Sundilar, unhurt
Hectaras, unhurt
Azallin, very hurt
Accalon, HPs:29/32
Lydia, HPs:10/20]

[Updated map included.  I split the map up into the two areas of fighting to show more of the area behind the crystal shop.  Since the map changed, that means all the coordinates changed, so if you tell me where you’re moving be sure you’re using this map.]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 26, 2004)

*Lydia moves forward and swings her mace down on the mage's skull, her eyes alight with unholy pleasure at the thought of his death.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

*Flashback*

When their eyes meet as Accalon passes through showing room he flashing Loni a reassuring and apologetic look but he doesn’t stop as he departs Brie’s.

Leaning over the desk, more friendly than threatening Accalon quickly replies, “Only the habits of humans are so intolerable…  Two weeks huh?  His face carries a thoughtful and approving glance, "Well, isn’t this city a complete cesspool.”

Accalon gives him a knowing look and quickly a hand signal before he takes a set, “I need information…  I imagine that your loyalty is unquestionable?”

His eyes go narrow waiting for the mans answers and also for the familiar shades and shape of aura to form around the man…  









*OOC:*


 Assuming that he comes back “clean” from detect good and comes back as a carry of something Accalon quickly breaks into why he is hear.  If not he waits for the man’s words before he continues on. 







“What can you tell me about Asteral's Doom?  Mainly, how do you help the body to fight through and survive without destroy the disease in the process?”

*Current, Outside Boone’s Antique Shop*

Accalon cusses as he continues to circle the mage looking for a way to penetrate his protective magic. 









*OOC:*


 Ugh, I feel like I’m playing a third rate villain after that miss.


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 26, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current, on the outskirts of the city*
> 
> Unfortunately, their efforts aren’t entirely successful, as at one point, they hear a yell of “Ma!  There’s some monsters or animals or something on our property!”  They turn to see a young man in a first story window, pointing at them.  They also hear a woman’s voice inside the building say “Get away from there and get the crossbow!”
> 
> [Rolled general Hide check of 4, failed]




Alicia curses loudly and reaches for her weapon, but then she decides against it. She wasn't there to fight stupid boys, to pick their stupid little watching eyeballs out of their pretty little heads, to rip them apart and play sexual games with their bones and organs... _Stupid Boy!_
Instead she scurries out of view and pulls out one of her potions of hiding. After asking Girdra if it will last long enough to get to their destination (in other words) she drinks it if the answer is affirmative. Then she hurries after Girdra.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2004)

Seizing the opportunity to smell the fresh scent of blood, Aligor immediately drops the bow, and grabs his new urgrosh in his main hand and slashes at the man with the short sword with amazing speed. (Wielding 1 handed, Urgrosh axe end attack, AttBon+7?, 1d8+3dms, x3) Once he attacks, he will take a 5 foot step to be in line with Bane and the man. (Moving directly behind Bane, to put Bane in between the two.)

Edit:  Bane will continue to attack the man if he is still standing.  AttBon+2, 1d4+1dmg Otherwise, he acts according to what happens next...possibly charging Leeza?  If Aligor drops the man, then would he be able to command Bane to attack?  Aligor has Quickdraw and took a 5 foot step.


----------



## Cepter (Aug 26, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar nods in acknowledgement of the warning, focusing on listening for his opponents as he sends the chain flying once again, moving like a metal snake biting for the throat of his foe, hoping to still his words in a welter of blood before he can complete his spell before turning to face his new foes. The movement is not as smooth as he might like, due to the sticky residue of the wizard's trick, but he puts all his focus into this single attack, letting his god's sacred weapon drink the blood of the heathen.

(OCC: Full attack on Azallin)


----------



## Telsar (Aug 27, 2004)

*Flashback, Neevis Loquiter – Pest Extermination*

The small man at the desk looks up, returns the hand signal, and says, “Bubophis has never mentioned questioning my loyalty.  If you’ve heard something I haven’t, please let me know.”  Accalon studies the man, who hasn’t a trace of good within him, but his body is running rampant with a variety of minor diseases.  He says “Asteral’s Doom?  Ugh, I’ve never cared for transmitting disease through sex… I much prefer the sharing of wastes for that.”  Accalon knows that some in his religion like to share diseases by the consumption of one another’s waste products.  “But I suppose if I had your looks, my perceptions might be different.”

He says “The Doom certainly is a nasty one, though, not one I would want.  I prefer ones with more time to feel their effects.  You picked the wrong one if you’re wanting people to survive it.  Hmmm… let me think.”  After a few moments of careful consideration, he says “You can get the typical disease preventatives, like Echin weed, or the more powerful, Echin extract, but those help fight off the disease, probably killing it, although a few lucky souls wind up becoming carriers.  A better choice for you might be Joskar’s Aberrance; it’s used by some tribes of berserkers dwarves, although they probably have it at Elixander’s Elixirs here in town.  What it does is makes any disease or poison that attacks a person’s body instead work on the person’s mind.  The brain is much more complex than the body, and so can take a lot more damage.  Any poison or disease invariably causes some madness, sometimes minor, sometimes full-blown psychotic behavior.  The dwarven berserkers don’t care that much; they’d prefer going mad to having some disease make a limb drop off.”

“There’s one other choice, but you won’t find it in town easily.  There’s a magic gauntlet, some call it the Hand of Bubophis; we’ve been searching for it for years, but no one’s sure where it’s at.  Lots of theories though, among our worshippers.  You should come to our next congregation.  Anyway, it’s function is very simple; it allows the wearer to transfer any effects of disease he’s taken to someone else he touches with the gauntlet.  Your target could survive indefinitely with that and enough creatures to use the gauntlet on.”

“Anyway, our next meeting is in three days, and any servant of Bubophis is welcome.  We meet in the city sewers.” He gives more specific directions, then adds with a sickening smile, “Just be sure to bring a full bladder.”


*Current (actually, a little later than the Boone fight), through the alleys of Taeirn*

Alicia hears the young man in the window say “Aw, damn, they’re running away.”  The half-ogre and the dwarf make it around another building out of sight of their would-be attacker, then Girdra says “That potion will last almost an hour.  And it should just take 20 minutes or so to get where we’re going, so go ahead, drink up.”  Alicia gulps the green liquid, and feels dizzy just for a second.  That clears up, but when she looks down, she sees her skin and clothes have taken on the color of the brown dirt at her feet.  She hurries after the dwarf, who warns her she still needs to try to be sneaky, as the half-ogre can still be seen, just not as easily.

They reach the end of an alley, and Girdra stops and points to a building across the street with a large glass window in the front.  The building has a sign that reads “Max’s Martial Training School.”  The dwarf says “Alright, a wagon is going to pull up to that building,” she looks up at the sun, “soon.  It will have potions in it, lots of them.  But I’m not sure what sort of protections it might have.  But it won’t be protected anywhere near as well as the potion shop would be.  Now, it’s up to you, but I think someone will come out from that building with money to buy the potions, so if you wait for that, you can take both.”  She looks at the large window and says “That’s odd.  There’s usually more people in there than this, at this time of day.  I’m going to go inside and check it out.  Now, this last bit is important… if I come out while you’re taking the stuff, you have to act like you don’t know me.  OK?  We don’t know each other at all.  This is going to work out well, I think.”  With that, she starts to head out of the alley towards the building.

[OOC Not sure If Alicia could have read the sign, but she’s not a barbarian, so I guess she has literacy]

*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

[OOC  NPCing T’aria… hopefully its not something she wouldn’t have done]

T’aria, still sneaking up on the two men, realizes their about to attack Sunedilar, if given the chance.  Stealthily she moves up to the nearer one, drawing her rapier, and stabbing at the man’s back.  Unfortunately, his leather armor deflects the unseen blow, and he is unharmed, and both turn and now see the half-demon.

[Move Silently rolled 15+9-5(for full move)=19, success.  Attack rolled 3+9=AC 9, missed his flatfooted AC]

The man T’aria attacked says to his friend “We have to kill this bitch; help me with her, then we’ll get the warrior.”  But the other man says “Hey, I told Hex and now I’ll tell you.  I ain’t fighting no women.  My mother was a woman.”  With that, the ‘chivalrous’ man steps up to Sunedilar, attacking with his short sword, and his fellow, yells at him “Everyone’s mother was a woman, you idiot!”.  He curses his friend’s attitude, decides it’s better to drop one opponent first, so he moves closer and attacks the warrior as well.  Even though Sunedilar is slowed down by the pasty substance, he manages to avoid both attacks.

In one quick motion, Aligor drops his bow and pulls out his urgrosh, still lightly glowing although not quite as noticeable in the sunlight.  Unfortunately the man he’s fighting, although hurt, is still quick on his feet, and avoids the dwarven weapon.  Bane continues to bite at the man, but his nimbleness is still with him, and the dog just snaps at air.

[Aligor rolled 5+7=AC 12, missed.  Bane missed too.]

This man decides to attack the dog before following after his master, and swings his sword hard, cutting deep into Bane’s belly; so deep that Bane lets out a final yelp as blood begins gushing from the wounded animal.

[The man got a critical hit on Bane, Bane took 11 points of damage.  Bane is currently dying.  He’ll get Fortitude saves each round until he stabilizes… or dies]

Meanwhile, Leeza moves to Aligor, first looking a bit sadly at the wounded dog, then saying to the dwarf “Look what you did to that poor animal!  Making it fight like that.  Give up now, let me slit your throat, and maybe I’ll heal the poor thing and nurse it back to health.”  Obviously not expecting an answer, she stabs at Aligor with her short sword, but the weapon glances of his armor.  Aligor is feeling pretty good about avoiding that blow… until he feels something sharp stab him in the back, almost through to his heart.  He looks around and sees Hectaras just fade into view.  The blond man says “Potions of Invisibility are really the most useful things, aren’t they?”  

[Hectaras got a critical sneak attack!  Poor Aligor, he took 16 points of damage]

Hex says “Now dwarf, you’re going to pay.  Pay for taking my money and not doing what I paid you for.  But worse than that, killing three of my men.  And worst of all, trying to get the authorities after me.  It’s a shame I can only kill you once.”  Aligor, looking around for support, can’t see most of his allies.  The only creatures visible to him, at the edge of the crystal shop, are Accalon, Azallin… and the resummoned fiendish dire bat.

Behind the crystal shop, Sunedilar sees that wizard’s spell is starting to form into energy.  Energy coalescing into a large bat-shaped form.  The warrior aims for Azallin’s throat, but the chain misses him by mere inches.  The wizard finishes his incantation, and the energy becomes solid, in the form of a large red-tinted bat with a fifteen foot wingspan.  Perhaps shocked by it’s sudden appearance, Accalon is unable to avoid it as the bat sinks it’s teeth into his shoulder.  Azallin begins laughing.  “You are all dead now!”  He spends his time now avoiding any further attacks his way, letting his bat do his fighting for him.

[Sunedilar rolled 10+8-2=AC 16, missed.  Accalon is hit by the bat for 7 points of damage.  Azallin uses his action for full defense]


[Characters by initiative, damage:
Accalon, HPs:22/32
Lydia, HPs:10/20
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Aligor, HPs:11/37
Bane, unhurt
Men with short swords, unhurt
Man on Aligor, very hurt
Leeza, unhurt
Sundilar, unhurt
Hectaras, unhurt
Azallin, very hurt
Fiendish dire bat, unhurt]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

*Flashback, Neevis Loquiter – Pest Extermination*

With his own sickening smile Accalon nods his head, as his dark and twisted mind thinks upon Carla and how she really needs a lesson in obeying, “Indeed, maybe I shall bring a plaything too…”

Accalon rearranging himself in his chair as his thoughts move away from the meeting and back to his own concerns, he didn’t really expect Elixander’s Elixirs to be of much use to him but it was better to be thorough than dismissive, “This Joskar’s Aberrance…  In general how does a disease with a long incubation period affect the mind?”


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 27, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (actually, a little later than the Boone fight), through the alleys of Taeirn*
> 
> They reach the end of an alley, and Girdra stops and points to a building across the street with a large glass window in the front.  The building has a sign that reads “Max’s Martial Training School.”  The dwarf says “Alright, a wagon is going to pull up to that building,” she looks up at the sun, “soon.  It will have potions in it, lots of them.  But I’m not sure what sort of protections it might have.  But it won’t be protected anywhere near as well as the potion shop would be.  Now, it’s up to you, but I think someone will come out from that building with money to buy the potions, so if you wait for that, you can take both.”  She looks at the large window and says “That’s odd.  There’s usually more people in there than this, at this time of day.  I’m going to go inside and check it out.  Now, this last bit is important… if I come out while you’re taking the stuff, you have to act like you don’t know me.  OK?  We don’t know each other at all.  This is going to work out well, I think.”  With that, she starts to head out of the alley towards the building.
> 
> [OOC Not sure If Alicia could have read the sign, but she’s not a barbarian, so I guess she has literacy]




Alicia nods, keeping the focus of her attention at the 'Max Mars Traniskol'. She whispers back at Girdra, "If you come out first tell me how many they are there."
 Hidden as well as she's able in the shadows and trash of the alley she bides her time, impatiently stroking the hilt of her sword. When the wagon arrives (if the wagon arrives and nothing else of importance happens first) she drinks her potion of Bark Skin and then the potion of Bull's Strength when someone from inside the building approaches the wagon. When she sees (or has reason to suspect) that the transaction is taking place she'll take a step out of concealment and charge across the street towards the seemingly most dangerous opponent if she can do so without drawing an aoo. (Charge, full Reckless Attack, full Power Attack).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2004)

*Lydia lunges forward with her mace to finish off the wizard, hoping his death will cause the flaming bat to disappear from the hell it came from.*


----------



## Cepter (Aug 28, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Irritated still further at his failure to finish off the wizard before he could summon his creature, Sunedilar turns towards the two who decided to attack him, trusting that between Lydia and Accalon that the wizard's life will soon be escaping into the street. His face is a amsk of fury as he whirls as best he can, whipping his sacred chain at the eyes of the nearest attacker, chanting a prayer of wrath to the twice-venomed god.

(standard attack on the nearest enemy)


----------



## Telsar (Aug 28, 2004)

*Flashback, Neevis Loquiter – Pest Extermination*

Neevis sits back, ignoring his paperwork, and says “A plaything?  That certainly sounds interesting.  Someone completely under your control, I hope.  Or at least unable to tell anyone anything about us.  But if not, bring him or her anyway… I can bring a few rats with Kronig’s Silencing Disease… will rot their tongue right out of their head.”

“And the Aberrance doesn’t have any effect during incubation, just when the disease would normally start to attack the body.  They wouldn’t have to take it until they started showing the barest hint of symptoms.  Now, if you don’t want to wait so long… six moths isn’t it?  Horribly slow…”  He opens a drawer in the desk he’s sitting at, and pulls out a small vial, handing it to the warrior; Accalon can see there’s a dozen or so identical small containers in the drawer.  “That’s an Infection Accelerant.  Halves the incubation time of any diseases in the body, unless your body rejects it.  I take one every other day or so, always on the days of our meetings, just because I hate waiting to feel the effects of one or our master’s glorious diseases.  I can only spare the one, unless you have some money, but if your subject took half a dozen, they’d feel Asteral’s Doom upon them within days instead of months.”  Neevis offers more of the Accelerant at 50 gold each, if Accalon is interested.

[OOC target’s get a fortitude save vs DC 12 to resist the Accelerant.  Technically, by the rules, one can voluntarily fail a save, even a fortitude save, but I think the target would have to be doing something harmful to himself, going without eating, subjecting himself to extremes in temperature, or something similar to say they were voluntarily giving up their save chance]


*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

Alicia from her vantage point in the alley, can see Girdra through the window of the training school, in what appears to be a heated conversation with two people.  After a few minutes, a horse-drawn cart pulls up in front of the place, the cart having a sturdy looking metal covering over it.  It’s driver hops down, leaving another man sitting up front, and Alicia sees both wear just a simple white robe.  The driver steps to the back of the cart, pulls out a key, and unlocks a panel in the metal enclosure.  He takes out a small rack of vials, then quickly closes and locks the panel again, as one of the men Girdra seemed to be arguing with steps outside and approaches the cart.  This man is wearing a chain shirt and has a sheathed longsword at his side.

Alicia quickly downs two of her potions, her skin becoming tougher and muscles rippling with new strength.  Feeling like she can take on anything like this, she decides since only the man from the school is armed, it’s best to take him out first.  Alicia charges at him, the man failing to see the danger he’s in before it’s too late.  Alicia slams into the man with her greatsword, ripping into his flesh, sending blood and entrails everywhere.  The man is critically wounded, barely managing to stay on his feet after the vicious attack, and backs away twenty feet from the hulking half-ogre, yelling “We’re under attack!” to whoever might still be inside.

[Alicia rolled Hide 8+1(dex)+10(potion)-4(size)=15, man failed to see her coming, gets a surprise round  Alicia’s attack rolled 16+8+2(charge)+2(new Str)=AC 28, hit.  Rolled 10+13+3(new Str)=26 damage.  Man makes a fortitude check and is disabled instead of dying; he can now only take move actions without leaving him dying, and any damage will also leave him dying or kill him.  Won’t bother mapping yet; the man is 20 feet away from Alicia, one robed man is adjacent to her, the other is 15 feet away on the cart.  The man next to her wouldn’t get an AOO if she moved since he’s still flatfooted.]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, unhurt
Two robed men, unhurt
Armed man, disabled]


*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

Lydia tries to strike Azallin with her mace, but the dodging wizard easily avoids the attack.

[Lydia rolled 7+3=AC 10, missed]

[Accalon was up next by initiative, but I thought his actions might change from circling around and attacking the wizard with the bat here sinking his teeth in him.  Waiting to hear from BS on that before resolving his actions, then waiting to give GFA a chance to post T’aria’s actions this round.  Since their actions probably won’t affect him, Aligor could say what he’s doing next as well.]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Accalon, HPs:22/32
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Aligor, HPs:11/37
Bane, dying
Men with short swords, unhurt
Man on Aligor, very hurt
Leeza, unhurt
Sundilar, unhurt
Hectaras, unhurt
Azallin, very hurt
Fiendish dire bat, unhurt
Lydia, HPs:10/20]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 28, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*

Aligor, looking down on his dog bleeding to death, and the apparent number of foes, quickly withdraws to Boone's.  He shouts a familiar warcry to only those who know him at the top of his lungs.  (If Sunedilar can hear, then he can think whatever he wants about the cry.)

OOC - DAMN SCARFACE!!!  Withdraw to Boone's and go straight for the potions.  Hopefully he can reach his pack..Let the mutt die...


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> Alicia quickly downs two of her potions, her skin becoming tougher and muscles rippling with new strength.  Feeling like she can take on anything like this, she decides since only the man from the school is armed, it’s best to take him out first.  Alicia charges at him, the man failing to see the danger he’s in before it’s too late.  Alicia slams into the man with her greatsword, ripping into his flesh, sending blood and entrails everywhere.  The man is critically wounded, barely managing to stay on his feet after the vicious attack, and backs away twenty feet from the hulking half-ogre, yelling “We’re under attack!” to whoever might still be inside.
> 
> ...




Alicia snarls at the wounded man, "Lost your guts, Scaredycat?" but chooses to ignore him for the moment. If she can move so that both the robed men are within her reach (10ft+5ft+10ft) she will move towards the man on the cart and attack him savagely (Full Reckless attack, no Power attack), cleaving into the other man if possible.

ooc: Did you take her PA and RA into account in her last attack?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2004)

*With a growl, Lydia shifts her grip on the mace and swings again, trying to bash the arrogant, wily spell-slinger.*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 29, 2004)

[OOC: Sorry it took me so long to get back, I got swamped after GenCon because I started a new job this past Monday. And don't worry, that is pretty much exactly what T'aria would have done. ]

*Current, fight outside Boone's*

T'aria snarls at the two men as they turn back to Sunedilar, but is silently agreeable to them not attacking her. She steps up to flank the man who seemed to have no compunction with the idea of attacking her, leaving the other one alone... for now.

[OOC: I am not sure if T1 or T2 is the one I am attacking, but according to the map I believe that I can get to either with no AoO? Attack with rapier for sneak attack since I am flanking.]

*Flashback, Elixander’s Elixers*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> The tall elf, with that same plastic smile on his face, says “I should be able to accommodate you.  Assuming you have money of course.  You _do_ have money, correct?”  After T’aria convinces that man that she actually can afford his wares, he has the following available that match watch she asked for: Light Wound Curative for 60 gold each, Moderate Wound Curative for 350 each each, Serious Wound Curative for 800 gold each, and some Burn Salve, for 150 gold.  He says “The Burn Salve is especially catered to repair burned flesh, although it must remain on for a day, and is itself highly flammable, so the person using it will need to avoid flames until the day is over and it can be washed off.  But it is much better for burns than the all-purpose curatives.”  The half-demon realizes that, at least on the “curatives”, the potions are a bit overpriced compared to the costs she’s seen in other towns.




_Pompous ass._ She subtly glances about the interior of the shop, considering coming back here later to clean him out. _It would serve him right._

She wanders over to one of the shelves and inspects the potions therein. Without looking at the man, she responds. “Those prices seem a bit high. I’ve seen them elsewhere for 15 gold less, at least. And I had heard from a friend such good things about your establishment! How about….” She starts to haggle with the man, seeing if she can get a better price.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

*Flashback, Neevis Loquiter – Pest Extermination*

Even though Accalon had quickly written off the idea of accelerating the disease he takes the offered bottle with some interest, you just never new when accelerated affects could be useful, “While it is an incredible long wait for the disease to spring to life it does have it’s uses…  An unknowing carrier is sometimes more useful than the most dedicated carrier.”

“Speaking of unknowing, who checks Brie’s boarding house for disease?  Are they one of ours, and if so, do we have any control over their results?”

*Current, fight outside Boone's*

Ignoring the bat Accalon takes another swing at the wizard as he speaks to the dark haired cleric next to him, “My dark lady, its a pleasure to see you again.  Though I do find myself wish your combat skills would improve.”


----------



## Telsar (Aug 29, 2004)

*Flashback, Elixanders’ Elixirs*

Looking around the shop, she sees potions for most conceivable applications [anything from the DMG is here], as well as spell components and even a section with exotic spices and other ingredients to add to food.  There’s so many different vials, flasks, and other containers, it could take her a week to see everything, but her eyes do catch something called an “Elixir of Fiend Enhancement”.  In one corner of the shop, she spots something that could be trouble were she to try to rob the place: a 7-foot tall crystal statue, unmoving, but conceivably a golem of some kind.  Different parts of the statue are different colors, and T’aria realizes each “body part” is crystal containing a different colored liquid.

Elixander says “My prices are high because I guarantee quality, madame.  And because I only use the finest chemical compounds and creature extracts in my potions.  I give regular customers a small discount,” still giving her that disingenuous smile, “but I do not know you.  I do not know the strength of your character, or the honor of your soul.”  T’aria wonders why a shop owner would need to know such things, but he adds “And I do give discounts on large purchases.  If you’re ready to buy, let me get my book.”  He returns to his counter and grabs a huge book, at least 2 feet by 3 feet, brings it to a table near T’aria and opens it.  Looking within, T’aria sees he keeps meticulous records of who has purchased what, and when, and for how much.  He even has notes on what purchased potions are intended to be used for.

[T’aria rolled Diplomacy to haggle down the price, rolled a 5+3=8.]


*Flashback, Neevis Loquiter – Pest Extermination*

Neevis says “Ah, I see.  I thought with you wanting your subject to survive, that he or she knew of it.  Yes, Asteral’s Doom should spread well here with it’s long incubation… just such a shame it causes no sensation for so long.  And a boarding house?  I’m not familiar with it.  Oh, given your favorite disease, I can imagine what sort of house it really is… but I’m afraid I don’t frequent such places.  I’m pretty sure that none of us would check the place for disease… I have to assume if that’s happening, it’s so the lovely diseases can be,” he shudders, “eradicated.  We give quite a lot to some of the local churches to ensure that they don’t call upon their lesser gods to remove any diseases.  If not for that, I might think your whorehouse is using one of them.  As it stands, I have no idea who would be doing the checking.”


*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

[OOC, Serpenteye, yes did PA and RA.  With neither,  you’re at +8 to hit, +9 damage, 19 AC;  with RA, +10 to hit,17 AC; with PA, +6 to hit, +13 damage; with both +8 to hit, +13 damage, 17 AC.  If my math is faulty, let me know  ]

Alicia takes a step, where she can threaten both robed men, and swings her sword at the man on the cart, who has yet to react to her sudden attack,  her sword cutting deep into him.  As the man tries to scramble off the cart to attack her, she swings again, this time cutting so deep into his thigh that he just collapses on the ground, blood pooling underneath him.  Her sword continues to swing around, but travels far over the head of the other robed man, who rushes her, trying to knock the sword from her hand. Somehow his bare hand strikes hers with such force that she is forced to drop the weapon.

[Alicia rolls attack roll 16+10+2=AC 28, hit.  Damage rolled 8+9+3=20 damage.  Got an AOO as the one approached, rolled 9+10+2=AC 21, hit.  Rolled 13+9+3=25 damage.  Geez. The man fails a fortitude check and is dying.  Got a cleave against the other robed man, rolled 2+10+2=AC 14, missed.  Alicia rolled 9+10+2=21 on her attempt to resist the disarm, but the man rolled 25]

The door to the training school opens, and a lightly armored, and somewhat handsome man is standing there, gleaming long sword in hand, with Girdra standing behind him.  The man yells “Stop, creature!  Harm another person and I will take your head!”, and Girdra says to him “I shouldn’t even care, but you’ll get my help just the same.”  She begins incanting and waving her arms around, looking quite insane, but then magical energy begins forming in her hands.  The first man she hurt, the one with the sheathed weapon, continues to stumble down the street.

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, unhurt
One robed man, dying
Other robed man, unhurt
Man with gleaming longsword, unhurt
Girdra, unhurt
Armed man, disabled]


*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

Accalon slices at Azallin with his weapon, cutting a vital artery.  Azallin looks shocked at the pain and grabs at his neck, keeping the blood from gushing out.

[Accalons attack rolled 20.  Crit confirmation rolled 8+6=AC 14, not a crit.  Rolled 3+2=5 damage.  Azalin makes a Fortitude check and is disabled.]

T’aria moves up on the man so willing to kill her just seconds ago [T1, BTW], and stabs him deep in the back with her rapier, through his heart, killing him instantly.

[T’aria rolled 11+6+2(flank)=AC 19, hit.  Rolled 6+5=11 points of damage.  He rolls 1 on a Fortitude check, dies.]

The man who had refused to attack her has no trouble hitting Sunedilar, cutting a nice slash across his chest.  Even further enraged by this, the warrior slashes his chain across the young man’s face and the man collapses, blood pouring out on to the soft ground.

[Sunedilar took 3 points of damage.  He attacks rolling 16+8=AC 24, hit, doing 6+3=9 points of damage.  Man is now dying.]


Next to Boone’s, Aligor tries to retreat, but avoiding Hectaras puts him a bit too close to leather-armored man who left Bane dying, but that man’s sword bounces off the dwarf’s armor.  Aligor rushes into Boone’s, to his box of potions. But Leeza and Hectaras gives chase while the remaining man stabs his sword through Bane’s head, killing Aligor’s poor occasionally-loyal dog.  Inside the shop, Hex gives Aligor an evil smile.  “Not even going to beg?  They always try to fight, then run, and when that doesn’t save them, then starts the begging.  C’mon dwarf, surely you have some friends who’d like to see you come home alive.  They’d want you to beg.  Do it for them.”

[Note: On withdraw, only the square you start in is safe from AOO.  There was no way to withdraw without either Hex or the man (S1 on map) or Leeza getting an AOO.  But luckily the man missed anyway.  ]

The bat, apparently not fond of being ignored, tries once again to bite Accalon, but this time misses.  Azallin looks frantic, wanting to do something to save himself, but unable to take his hand away from the wound in his neck.  He stumbles backward, trying to get away, but Lydia follows, avoiding the bat’s bite, and with an evil snarl, she strikes the wizard in the face hard with her mace.  The man collapses, and as blood flows out, he dies in seconds.  With a fiendish screeching, the large bat disappears.

[Lydia is missed by an AOO from the bat.  Her attack rolled 16+3=AC 19, hit.  Damage rolled 6.  He fails a fortitude check, and is dead.]

[OOC Now the question, and keep it in character as much as possible… but with the fight appearing to be over, would anyone remember about poor threatened Aligor?]


[Characters by initiative, damage:
Accalon, HPs:22/32
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Aligor, HPs:11/37
Bane, dead
Unchivalrous Man with short sword, dead
Chivalrous man with short sword, dying
Man on Aligor, very hurt
Leeza, unhurt
Sundilar, HPs: 26/29
Hectaras, unhurt
Azallin, dead
Lydia, HPs:10/20]

[Not going to bother updating the map.  Aligor is at P18,  Hex and Leeza are inside, but by the door (M15 and M16)]


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Alicia takes a step, where she can threaten both robed men, and swings her sword at the man on the cart, who has yet to react to her sudden attack,  her sword cutting deep into him.  As the man tries to scramble off the cart to attack her, she swings again, this time cutting so deep into his thigh that he just collapses on the ground, blood pooling underneath him.  Her sword continues to swing around, but travels far over the head of the other robed man, who rushes her, trying to knock the sword from her hand. Somehow his bare hand strikes hers with such force that she is forced to drop the weapon.
> 
> [Alicia rolls attack roll 16+10+2=AC 28, hit.  Damage rolled 8+9+3=20 damage.  Got an AOO as the one approached, rolled 9+10+2=AC 21, hit.  Rolled 13+9+3=25 damage.  Geez. The man fails a fortitude check and is dying.  Got a cleave against the other robed man, rolled 2+10+2=AC 14, missed.  Alicia rolled 9+10+2=21 on her attempt to resist the disarm, but the man rolled 25]
> 
> The door to the training school opens, and a lightly armored, and somewhat handsome man is standing there, gleaming long sword in hand, with Girdra standing behind him.  The man yells “Stop, creature!  Harm another person and I will take your head!”, and Girdra says to him “I shouldn’t even care, but you’ll get my help just the same.”  She begins incanting and waving her arms around, looking quite insane, but then magical energy begins forming in her hands.  The first man she hurt, the one with the sheathed weapon, continues to stumble down the street.




Alicia laughs insanely when the robed man falls to her attacks, but cries out inarticulately in anger when she loses her grip on the blood-slick hilt of her sword. Cursing loudly she steps back (5ft) and bends to retrieve her weapon (MEA?). Once her hands once again grip the sword she lifts the large blade upwards in a savage arch, putting all the power of her hate into a blow aimed at the man's groin. (full PA+RA) 

Her mind is so deep in the haze of battle that she barely notices what the newly arrived man said, only that it was hostile, and Girdra's apparent betrayal is completely lost on her.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> [OOC, Serpenteye, yes did PA and RA.  With neither,  you’re at +8 to hit, +9 damage, 19 AC;  with RA, +10 to hit,17 AC; with PA, +6 to hit, +13 damage; with both +8 to hit, +13 damage, 17 AC.  If my math is faulty, let me know  ]




ooc: No, no you're right. Sorry about that .
 I wonder what Girdra's up to... It wouldn't really make sense for her to side against Alicia after having helped her and chosen the target for Alicia's attack. I'm thinking her line was just an attempt to trick their common enemy, otherwise this could get really scary    .


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 29, 2004)

*The wizard dealt with, Lydia strides forward to quickly rifle through his pockets.*

"He owes me that much for the pain he gave me," she mutters, feeling her wounds burn.  Once that's done, she turns back to her original reason for coming into town.  "Where's that blasted dwarf?  Come on Sunedliar," Lydia says, going back to the shop.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 29, 2004)

*Flashback, Elixanders’ Elixirs*
T'aria pulls her eyes away from the golem thing in the corner. _Okay, so maybe coming back later wouldn't be the best thing in the world. At least, not without backup._ She files the idea away for later reference.

While the elf pulls out his book, she picks up the "Fiend Enhancement" potion and shows it to him. "What does this do?"

*Current, outside Boone's shop*
T'aria leans down and cleans her rapier on the tunic of the fallen man.
"Well, nothing like a fight to get the blood moving in the morning," she says in a cheery voice, than snickers as she watches the blood flow from the wounds of the downed men.
While rifling through the pockets of the downed men, she hums a somewhat cheery tune under her breath.


----------



## Telsar (Aug 30, 2004)

*Flashback, Elixanders’ Elixirs*

Elixander looks at T’aria wearily, perhaps thinking she’ll ask about every potion in the place, even ones she’d have no use for.  “Well, if you were the type to have a Fiendish familiar, or the type to summon fiends, you could give that to them to make them stronger.  It strengthens theirs claws or bite, toughens their skin against weapons, and increases their ability to hurt those of pure heart.  But, you don’t look like that type.  If you’re buying it for a friend, I would prefer he come in himself.  But it will cost you or him 250 gp”


*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

Alicia steps back and easily reaches for her sword, bringing it up, then down, against the man in white robes.  Unfortunately, he seems quite agile, and she misses.

[OOC I was going to disallow stepping away from your sword and still being able to pick it up.  That would make disarm almost useless if one didn’t have to stay in the square and provoke an AOO to grab it.  But then Alicia’s size came in to account… if she can attack someone 10’ away, surely she can pick up a weapon 5’ away.  So… I won’t bother having anyone disarm large characters/creatures anymore unless they have them surrounded. 

Alicia’s attack rolled 2+8+2=AC 12, missed.]

The robed man tries to duck and roll to get closer to Alicia.  The half-ogre realizes what he’s doing, and brings her sword down trying to hit him, but he’s just too nimble.  He gets in close and low, and tries to punch her in the thigh, but he can’t penetrate her armor and newly toughened skin.  The man in the doorway yells “I said stop!” and charges Alicia, his pretty sword bouncing off her armor as well.

[Robed man tried Tumble to not provoke AOO to get hand-to-hand.  Failed, but then Alicia rolled 6+8+2=AC 16, missed the man.  The robed man and handsome man both missed, barely.]

Girdra suddenly stops chanting, and magical fire shoots from her hands to bathe Alicia, surrounding her with a green fire.  The fire doesn’t seem to hurt, but Girdra yells “Soulburn!  That will burn away your very soul, creature.”  She laughs maniacally, adding “Making you weaker and weaker.  Every moment bringing you that much close to your death and your soul’s destruction!”  She laughs a lot, sounding quite insane, but Alicia is pretty sure the dwarf is wrong… it doesn’t seem to be weakening her at all, although the half-ogre doesn’t think the hide potion is working too well with this green flame all over her.

[Gave Alicia a Wis check to not be so gullible as to believe the spell is hurting her, rolled 15.]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, unhurt
One robed man, dying
Other robed man, unhurt
Man with gleaming longsword, unhurt
Girdra, unhurt
Armed man, disabled]


[OOC waiting till more people (Fangor, Accalon, Cepter) post about their next action at the Boone fight to continue there.  T’aria and Lydia are taking full rounds searching corpses]


----------



## Serpenteye (Aug 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The robed man tries to duck and roll to get closer to Alicia.  The half-ogre realizes what he’s doing, and brings her sword down trying to hit him, but he’s just too nimble.  He gets in close and low, and tries to punch her in the thigh, but he can’t penetrate her armor and newly toughened skin.  The man in the doorway yells “I said stop!” and charges Alicia, his pretty sword bouncing off her armor as well.
> 
> Girdra suddenly stops chanting, and magical fire shoots from her hands to bathe Alicia, surrounding her with a green fire.  The fire doesn’t seem to hurt, but Girdra yells “Soulburn!  That will burn away your very soul, creature.”  She laughs maniacally, adding “Making you weaker and weaker.  Every moment bringing you that much close to your death and your soul’s destruction!”  She laughs a lot, sounding quite insane, but Alicia is pretty sure the dwarf is wrong… it doesn’t seem to be weakening her at all, although the half-ogre doesn’t think the hide potion is working too well with this green flame all over her.
> 
> ...




Alicia roars at Girdra in false rage.
"Your stupid magics do not work, you hairy furball-woman! Stupid enemy! I will shave your hairy ears with my sword!" 
Alicia turns to the man with the sword and smiles, "Pretty boy, I will enjoy you good. Now down, boy!" she cries out, takes a step out of his reach and swings the sword against his legs, attempting to trip him. (Full PA and RA). 




			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> [OOC I was going to disallow stepping away from your sword and still being able to pick it up.  That would make disarm almost useless if one didn’t have to stay in the square and provoke an AOO to grab it.  But then Alicia’s size came in to account… if she can attack someone 10’ away, surely she can pick up a weapon 5’ away.  So… I won’t bother having anyone disarm large characters/creatures anymore unless they have them surrounded.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon rolls his eyes as he watches the dark haired beauty ravage the barely dead wizard’s pockets, his voice sounds slightly hurt at her ignorance of him, “You're welcome in all…”  but quickly turns to a small teasing smile, “but I guess we can add it to the favor that you already owe me.”

Accalon quickly answer’s Lydia’s question in the hopes of appease, “Dwarf?  Don’t know, though I heard more screaming and the sounds of battle from down the road…  What do you need him for anyhow?”  









*OOC:*


 Obviously not done with the flashback but I forgot the next question I wanted to ask…


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 30, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe - Soon to be undead Fighter/Barbarian*

Aligor, hearing Hex's words of begging and so forth quickly turns his attention around to him.  "Beg?  BEG?!?  WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK YOU ARE?  YOU SCARFACED LITTLE BASTARD!  KILL MY DOG, WILL YA?  NOW IT"S YER TURN!  BAAAANNNNE!!!"  His anger takes over him as he places his back against the counter where he stands next to his box of potions.  (Assuming the box is on a counter, therby granting him something to put his back against and not let them get behind him to flank him)

If agreed to have the counter behind him to somewhat watch his back from sneak attacks, then he immediately rages, eyes focused into narrow slits of piercing glances at the two near the doorway.  He grabs his Urgrosh and readies it for the two to come at him.  (Standard action to ready the Urgrosh for a charge.  If charged, then Aligor will strike the opponent first, and take a 5 step move farther down the counter, to keep his back to it and put 5 foot between himself and Hex/Leeza.  If you don't allow the 5 step move, ok, but since he didn't move any distance, he is allowed to make a 5 step move as an extra part of his readied action as per the rules of readying an action.)  His move action will be to grab the cure light wounds potion in his off hand.

He then looks over at Hex, and grins while taking the potion.  "LOOKS LIKE YER THE ONE TRAPPED NOW, SCARFACE!  YER WIZADS DEAD BY NOW, AND THE OTHERS ARE ABOUT TO SHOW UP AND TEAR YER HEART OUT SO I CAN FEAST ON IT!  IF I DIE, YOU DIE!  DOESN"T MATTER TO ME!"  (Just letting him know that once he's in the door, his ass is toasted, as the back door is still locked, and he will be trapped inside here with the others soon to flank him.)

AttBon +9, 1d6+5dmg, two times the damage for readying against a charge *IF* I hit...

OOC - I sure hope this works!!!  While screaming, Aligor will make sure EVERYONE nearby would be able to hear him!  *THAT MEANS EVERYONE*!!!


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Aug 31, 2004)

*Flashback, Elixanders’ Elixirs*

T'aria reluctantly replaces the potion on the shelf. _Too bad, might be useful - but healing is more important right now. Maybe later._ She glances at the golem again.

"Okay, you said you give discounts on large purchases? What do you consider a large purchase?"


----------



## Telsar (Sep 1, 2004)

*Flashback, Elixanders’ Elixirs*

Elixander’s smile seems a bit more real as questions about bulk purchases make it seem more like T’aria is buying, and less like she is browsing.  “I can sell you 10 Light Wound Curatives for 500 gold, or 20 for 800.  1500 gold would get you 5 Moderate Wound Curatives.  Those would be considered large purchases.  I’m afraid the Burn Salve and Fiend Enhancement are my own special concoctions.  The prices for them are already as low as I can go; I like to encourage the purchasing of those you can only get here by keeping their prices down.   If you tell me your name, what you want, and your reason for purchase, I can fill out my record book.”  T’aria knows its highly unusual for business owners to keep so much on record.  In fact, she’s never heard of anyone asking, except informally, why you’d need a particular potion.


*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

T’aria searches through the two thugs’ clothes; on the dead man, she finds a small pouch with 50 gold and two “special visitor” passes to a festival of Fharlanghn, which is to be held early next week.  On the dying man who refused to attack her, she finds 30 gold and half of a heart-shaped platinum medallion that looks very expertly made, with intricate design work.  Probably be hard to sell without the other half, though.

Meanwhile, searching Azallin the wizard, Lydia finds a scroll tube on him, inside which is a rolled up scroll that she finds has three arcane spells on it.  Only one is automatically decipherable to her, the spell being “Gaseous Form”.  She finds a pouch with 10 platinum and 20 gold, and, hidden in his shoe, was a small golden key.

[Rolled 3 Spellcraft checks to identify the spells, only one, rolled 17+7=24, succeeded.  All are arcane spells, unusable by her (or anyone else in the party, I think).  Search rolled 19+1=20, to find the key]

While looting, the party does here the muffled vague screams of an enraged dwarf, coming from the vacinity of Boone's, where they were all originally headed.

[Note, if Accalon decides something he wants to do, or Cepter posts, their actions occur while the girls are doing the looting.  See the OOC thread for why no update on Alicia and Aligor]


----------



## Cepter (Sep 2, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

(OOC: Sorry about the delay. God-awful head cold, comnined with Freshman orientation oming up tommorow, made for bad times.)

Sunedilar simply nods at Lydia's comment, heading towards Boone's shop as quickly as he can while partially mired in the wizard's foul sludge. He keep s a careful eye as he enters, sending his chain crashing left and right inside the doorway to flush out any ambushers.

(moving full speed for the door every round until I make it, and attacking blindly into the doorway when I get in chain range)


----------



## Telsar (Sep 2, 2004)

*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

Alicia steps back, and swings her sword at the handsome man with all of her might, cutting such a deep gash into the man’s chest that Alicia can hear air escaping from his lungs.  The man clutches at his wound and stumbles back into the training school, and even Girdra looks taken aback by the damage the half-ogre caused with one blow.  The robed man, looking determined but understanding that this fight is probably unwinnable, tries to circle around Alicia and head back quickly to the front of the wagon.  Alicia responds with a swing of her sword, but it goes over the agile man’s head.  While he’s running, the man barks a quick command to the horses in front of the wagon “Trot, ladies, trot!” and the two animals begin pulling the cart away, the robed man following beside it, about ready to grab the side and let it carry him.  The robed man has the rack of vials he pulled out earlier under his arm.

In the direction the cart is traveling, up farther ahead, Alicia can make out three more horses, each with two riders, coming this way, fast.  

[Alicia’s attack rolled 19+8+2=AC 29, critical threat rolled 4+8+2=AC 14, normal hit.  Damage rolled 17+13=30 points of damage.  This 4th level Fighter just had 30 HPs. He makes a fortitude check and is disabled.  Robed-guy moved away (not withdrawing) provoking an AOO, Alicia rolled 5+8+2=AC 15, missed.  The robed-man and cart are 30 feet away and continuing to move, the three horses are  250 feet away and will take just over one round to get here (traveling 150 feet/round at a run)]


[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, unhurt
One robed man, dying
Other robed man, unhurt
Man with gleaming longsword, disabled
Girdra, unhurt
Armed man, disabled]


*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

Sunedilar circles around the west side of the crystal shop, and heads slowly for Boone’s, glue hindering him at first, but by now, hardening so much that the warrior’s violent motion shakes it off.

[This was the last round for it to work, rolled a short duration.  A run will get Sunedilar right up to Boone's open door (or even inside if he wants, but by his description that doesn’t sound like what he wants) next round, but of course, with a run, no other action that round.

Waiting to hear from Fangor in the OOC post to resolve his and all the NPC actions.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 2, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> Alicia steps back, and swings her sword at the handsome man with all of her might, cutting such a deep gash into the man’s chest that Alicia can hear air escaping from his lungs.  The man clutches at his wound and stumbles back into the training school, and even Girdra looks taken aback by the damage the half-ogre caused with one blow.  The robed man, looking determined but understanding that this fight is probably unwinnable, tries to circle around Alicia and head back quickly to the front of the wagon.  Alicia responds with a swing of her sword, but it goes over the agile man’s head.  While he’s running, the man barks a quick command to the horses in front of the wagon “Trot, ladies, trot!” and the two animals begin pulling the cart away, the robed man following beside it, about ready to grab the side and let it carry him.  The robed man has the rack of vials he pulled out earlier under his arm.
> 
> ...




Alicia looks around and sees all the precious loot she would conquer scatter around her in every direction. The man with the moneybag was already out of her reach, the pretty man with the magical sword was only seconds away from escaping her and the cart with all the potions would not wait for her to pick him up. She turns around in confusion and roars in animal inarticulate fury then runs after the cart as fast as she's able, grabs on to it with one hand and climbs onboard. (if she cannot climb she will maintain her grip on the cart and try to halt it)

ooc: are the men on the horses carrying lances or spears? Do they have bows or crossbows?


----------



## Cepter (Sep 3, 2004)

(OOC: No, he's not running inside the door until he makes sure it's clear with the blind attacks. After that, he'll advance quickly inside, looking for Hex or Aligor)


----------



## Telsar (Sep 3, 2004)

*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

Alicia looks around, sees the two disabled men not so far away that she couldn’t eventually reach them; both are moving slowly due to their wounds.  The handsome man in the training school is just 20 feet away, inside, while the man with the money, equally hurt, has just moved 60 feet down the road in the opposite direction of the cart.

[Posted that to tell Serpenteye that not everyone is out of reach, as your last post indicated.  Both disabled people are only able to make one move each round.  If you want to change your target based on that, tell me and I’ll edit out the next bit…]

Alicia runs after the cart, just reaching the back of it, and grabs hold of a railing on it, hauling herself up, the cart somewhat straining under the weight and the horses slowing down a bit at the change in their burden.  She looks ahead, over the top of the cart, and sees the 3 horses coming towards her and the cart at a full run.  The riders seem a balanced mix of genders: each horse has one man and one woman.  At first, none of the riders seem to have any weapons out, but as they get closer,  each of the 3 men draw or ready a weapon, two with crossbows and one drawing a long sword.

[Rolled a default Climb check, rolled 9+1=10, success.  The horses are now 70 feet away from Alicia and the cart.  Next round, with the horses on hand, I’ll probably make a map.]

The robed man running beside the cart leaps up onto it in one fluid motion, and then, from the top,  attempts to bring his foot down on Alicia’s head to try and knock her off, his foot missing by just inches.

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, unhurt
One robed man, dying
Other robed man, unhurt
Man with gleaming longsword, disabled
Girdra, unhurt
Armed man, disabled]


*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

Aligor yells out his call to his poor, dead dog, grabs a potion and backs into a corner [Q22 on the map], starting to grit his teeth and feeling the blood rush to his head as his rage falls upon him.  Leeza says to Hectaras, “Um, Hex honey, killing dwarves is fun and all, but when we’re done, we’re not going to ignore all this loot, are we?”  Hex mutters “Stupid dwarf should have begged.”, then barking at her “Just kill him!  This is long past being about loot.  I’ll burn this place to the ground with that dwarf’s corpse lying in the middle of it.”  He approaches closer [to Q19], as does Leeza [to O21], somewhat coming at him from different sides, and both pull daggers with their off hands and let them fly, both missing the dwarf, although Hex’s dagger came quite close.

[Note: Sunedilar doesn’t actually start running until his action this round, after Aligor acts.]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Accalon, HPs:22/32
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Aligor, HPs:11(17)/37(43)  (extra with rage)
Chivalrous man with short sword, dying
Man on Aligor, very hurt
Leeza, unhurt
Sunedilar, HPs: 26/29
Hectaras, unhurt
Lydia, HPs:10/20]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 3, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> Alicia runs after the cart, just reaching the back of it, and grabs hold of a railing on it, hauling herself up, the cart somewhat straining under the weight and the horses slowing down a bit at the change in their burden.  She looks ahead, over the top of the cart, and sees the 3 horses coming towards her and the cart at a full run.  The riders seem a balanced mix of genders: each horse has one man and one woman.  At first, none of the riders seem to have any weapons out, but as they get closer,  each of the 3 men draw or ready a weapon, two with crossbows and one drawing a long sword.
> 
> The robed man running beside the cart leaps up onto it in one fluid motion, and then, from the top,  attempts to bring his foot down on Alicia’s head to try and knock her off, his foot missing by just inches.




Alicia climbs the rest of the way up on the cart, placing her feet firmly on the moving vehicle before she makes a vicious swipe against her elusive enemy [PA/RA]. Growling threateningly she speaks between clenched teeth, "This is over monkey-man, you can not beat me. Surrender or die."



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Alicia looks around, sees the two disabled men not so far away that she couldn’t eventually reach them; both are moving slowly due to their wounds.  The handsome man in the training school is just 20 feet away, inside, while the man with the money, equally hurt, has just moved 60 feet down the road in the opposite direction of the cart.
> 
> [Posted that to tell Serpenteye that not everyone is out of reach, as your last post indicated.  Both disabled people are only able to make one move each round.  If you want to change your target based on that, tell me and I’ll edit out the next bit…]




[That's all right, but I think I'll go for the bigger prize, for all Alicia knows there might be hundreds of potions in the cart.  Besides, she has a far greater need for potions than for a magical sword or a bag full of an equivalent amount of coins.

Btw, I'm very curious about the level of some of the people she's been fighting. I'm guessing most of them have been lvl 3, judging by their hps. It would be cool to see their stats after the battle is over. She'll make a good amount of xp's from this fight, if she survives it ]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

*Flashback, Neevis Loquiter – Pest Extermination*

Accalon nods in understanding at Neevis, “I understand, is their one of us who you would recommend I talk to about finding out who is s doing the checking?   Also does the name Vandior Moonstrider (?) mean anything to you?”









*OOC:*


 (?) I’ve looked for a good long time to find Vandior’s, Valasia’s father,  surname but I’ve had no luck... I found hers so hopefully it’s the same.

*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

With obvious enjoyment Accalon watches Lydia from behind as the raven-haired woman bends down and riffles through the dead wizard’s pockets and possessions.  His green eyes occasionally glance around at their surroundings but for the most part they stay focused on the “prize” before him as he absently waits for her to finish greed filled search and to respond to his questions. (post: 215)

As the screams reach them Accalon speaks his thoughts quickly, “Ahhh speak of the devil I do believe that’s the voice of your dwarf friend.”

Accalon hardly moves as he waits to she how the ladies want to play this out.









*OOC:*


 Delay actions I guess...  I do not really want to lose a round of actions.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Accalon rolls his eyes as he watches the dark haired beauty ravage the barely dead wizard’s pockets, his voice sounds slightly hurt at her ignorance of him, “You're welcome in all…”  but quickly turns to a small teasing smile, “but I guess we can add it to the favor that you already owe me.”
> 
> Accalon quickly answer’s Lydia’s question in the hopes of appease, “Dwarf?  Don’t know, though I heard more screaming and the sounds of battle from down the road…  What do you need him for anyhow?”



  *Lydia gives a sigh at Accalon's appearance in the fight, and ignores the comment about her fighting skills.*

"I have need of the dwarf due to the fact that he knows the location of some most interesting-sounding ruins.  I would prefer to not have to get the information out of his corpse, because that can be tedious, and my patience is limited as of late.  Hurry, perhaps he will be more grateful if we save him from death.  _Foolish man_," she adds the last in a whisper.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon voices his protest but quickly fallows Lydia, “Suit yourself, milady, but I have work for you...  The others too!”









*OOC:*


 Movement actions for this round…  Accalon might give up some actions to stay with Lydia though as he will stay by her side.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 5, 2004)

*Flashback, Neevis Loquiter – Pest Extermination*

Neevis gives Accalon an angry look.  “Moonstrider?  Yes, we know him well… he’s an elf on the king’s advisory council.  He wants to wall up the city and limit people’s coming into or going out of Taeirn.  He says his reasons are all economic, but that would seriously curtail the spread of disease.  We’ve been considering trying to inflict something nasty on him, but we haven’t decided the best affliction, or the best way to spread it to him.  None of our people really have access to the royal court.  But, why?  What do you have against him?”

“As for finding out who is doing the checking, I guess you don’t want to ask this Madame directly.  Seems like that would be simplest.  One of our brethren is a mage, who dabbles with magical diseases.  He probably knows who in town is capable of detecting and/or curing disease; he might be able to deduce who you’re looking for.  He’ll be at the next meeting.  If you don’t want to wait 3 days, his name is Feldyn, lives in a little hut on the outskirts of the city.”  He gives Accalon exact directions if the warrior wants them.



*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

As Alicia climbs to the top of the cart, the robed man tries to push her off with a kick.  But she easily holds on.  Now standing on the overburdened cart, it’s roof sagging a bit under her weight, Alica swings her sword and cuts the man in two, his legs remaining on the cart while his torso goes tumbling to the ground.

[Man got an AOO as Alicia climbed up, hit with a Trip attack, but failed the Strength check. Alicia’s attack rolled 18+8+2=AC 28, hit.  Damage rolled 11+13=24.  Man had 22, fails a Fortitude check badly and is dead.]

The 6 people on horseback ride towards the cart quickly, then slow down a bit, two men aiming crossbows at Alicia and firing, one bolt hitting her firmly in the stomach.  But the man with the long sword yells “We have to get them to safety first!”  He spurs his horse into running past the cart, and it looks like the two others plan to follow him.  Alicia does notice something familiar about three of the riders, though; the women, one on each horse, are Miri, Jelenneth, and Missandra, the three whores who had gone missing from Madame Brie’s.  Alicia hasn’t seen Missandra for quite some time, but the half-ogre remembers the city guard took the other two away the day before.

[Alicia takes 5 poiints of damage from the crossbow bolt.]

The cart Alicia is riding on is slowing down a bit, the horses pulling it probably less motivated than usual with no driver and all the extra weight.

[I can map if you want, but after the one volley of Xbow bolts, they seem to be moving past.  If Alicia wouldn’t force a confrontation with them, there’s no reason to map.  If she would… the two horses with Xbow men are about 30 feet away from her, to the side of the cart, the other horse is 40 feet behind the cart, towards the training school, and the cart Alicia’s on is moving 20 feet per round.]

[Oh, and the first armed man was a third level fighter, the handsome guy was 4th level, and the robed guys were 4th level monks.  I think it’s time we talk about whether the level adjustment for half-ogre shouldn’t be more than a +1]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, HPs: 21/26
Three men on horseback, unhurt
Miri, unhurt
Missandara, unhurt,
Jelenneth, unhurt
One robed man, dying
Other robed man, dead
Man with gleaming longsword, disabled
Girdra, unhurt
Armed man, disabled]


[At the Boone fight, It’s T’aria and Aligor’s initiative… Fangor asked me for a ruling OOC, but mentioned being on vacation and hasn’t posted since then.  I’ll wait another day or so to give him a chance to post, then I’ll NPC him.  Hate to NPC him in such a life-or-death situation, though.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 5, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> The 6 people on horseback ride towards the cart quickly, then slow down a bit, two men aiming crossbows at Alicia and firing, one bolt hitting her firmly in the stomach.  But the man with the long sword yells “We have to get them to safety first!”  He spurs his horse into running past the cart, and it looks like the two others plan to follow him.  Alicia does notice something familiar about three of the riders, though; the women, one on each horse, are Miri, Jelenneth, and Missandra, the three whores who had gone missing from Madame Brie’s.  Alicia hasn’t seen Missandra for quite some time, but the half-ogre remembers the city guard took the other two away the day before.
> 
> ...




ooc: Where are the potions? On the ground with the torso or on the cart? 
And, BTW, a map would be great. It might need to include part of the inside of the school as well. If the current battle leaves her in a decent condition she'll want to finish off the man with the magic sword. 

"Filthy Whores! Filthy traitor Whores! I save you from Bad Dog and you attack me?! You DIE NOW!" Alicia roars and charges the nearest horse, taking a great leap off the slowing cart. Her sword blurs forwards as she stabs against the back of the person riding on the rump of the horse. (if she cleaves, that attack will be against the person on the front of the horse, scewering them both on her sword   ) (RA/PA)




			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> [Oh, and the first armed man was a third level fighter, the handsome guy was 4th level, and the robed guys were 4th level monks.  I think it’s time we talk about whether the level adjustment for half-ogre shouldn’t be more than a +1]




ooc:
Half-Ogre is good, but it's not that good. I've played up her strengths, picked some good feats and have had quite good luck with the rolls. She has fought against opponents she could easily reach and in the last fight has had the benefit of thorough (and expensive) preparation as well as winning initiative.
 She fared less well against the "stick-puppet" and the Archon, if her LA had been +2 she would have been killed in both those battles. She's useless against enemies who use ranged weapons and spells intelligently and she's useless socially (I've allowed both PC's and NPC's to take advantage of her lack of brains). She's only good for melée fighting, granted she's very good at that.
If her LA would be +2 she would have the least HPs in the group, and since she's one of the group's primary fighters that would be fatal for her.

I enjoy playing intelligent and charismatic schemers, Alicia's total lack of political skill is a major handicap for me.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 5, 2004)

*Flashback, Elixanders’ Elixirs*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Elixander’s smile seems a bit more real as questions about bulk purchases make it seem more like T’aria is buying, and less like she is browsing. “I can sell you 10 Light Wound Curatives for 500 gold, or 20 for 800. 1500 gold would get you 5 Moderate Wound Curatives. Those would be considered large purchases. I’m afraid the Burn Salve and Fiend Enhancement are my own special concoctions. The prices for them are already as low as I can go; I like to encourage the purchasing of those you can only get here by keeping their prices down. If you tell me your name, what you want, and your reason for purchase, I can fill out my record book.” T’aria knows its highly unusual for business owners to keep so much on record. In fact, she’s never heard of anyone asking, except informally, why you’d need a particular potion.




T’aria debates for a moment. “I’d like the Burn Salve, but I don’t have the cash on hand to get both that and the Light Wound Curatives at the moment.” _I need to find somewhere to sell those rings.... Until then, I’ll have to stick with what I am familiar with. Besides, with people looking for me, waiting all day for the Burn Salve to work probably isn’t the best idea, unfortunately._ “I’ll take the Light Wound Curatives.”

“The name’s Teren,” she says, watching him start to write the info in the book. “I must admit, you are the first shopkeeper I have ever heard of that requires such info. I imagine some people must get pretty angry about that. Why risk losing business that way?”

[OOC: I already subtracted the 500 gp from my character sheet; if this falls through, I will re-update it. Oh, and she's trying to get him to explain why he asks for such info. Gather Information or Sense Motive check? I'm not sure which would be appro.]

*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*
Finished searching the men, she looks at the one that is still alive, though dying, pockets his gold and holds up his medallion for a moment. “This would be why you had all those quaint little notions based on gender, would it? Fool.” It disappears inside her cloak and she stands, seemingly oblivious to the fact that he could likely not hear her, and the fact that he is dying.

She stretches and whistles for her horse, waiting until Shadow trots up to her. Then she strolls toward where the dwarf’s screams are echoing from, seemingly completely ignoring Accalon and Lydia.

[OOC: My actions will be calling Shadow, and then moving in the direction of Boone’s; once there, I’ll look for a way to attack Hex and crew from a distance, preferably. Safely, at any rate.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 6, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe*

Aligor, now enraged, quicly drinks down the potion that is in his off hand, and then readies his shield.  "Looks like yer gonna have ta earn yer keep now!  Come'n git it!"  Aligor shifts his eyes back and forth between the two.  He tries to get an idea of their combat maneuvers, seeing if he can fend them off long enough to trap them inside the shop before  Sunedilar comes to help.

_Dammit!  I guess I'm gitten a little careless since I haven't had a real use fer combat strategies.  Guess this means I shulda stayed with Sunedilar and kept up on my pratice._

OOC - Sorry to keep things on hold, family come first...Hope you understand.  AC should now be 18 (20 normal with armour and shield, but -2 for Rage = 18)  Not sure what the ruling is on fighting dfensively.  Don't know what kind of action that is...


----------



## Telsar (Sep 7, 2004)

[B}Flashback, Elixanders’ Elixirs[/B]

The elven proprietor arrogantly answers T’aria’s question as he writes in his book “I supply the finest potions anywhere in the area.  Guaranteed to work as well or better than anyone else’s.  If I wish to know how my hard work will be put to use, I’m afraid that’s just something people have to live with.  And, there are forces, forces of chaos and destruction, that I simply would not sell to.”  He eyes T’aria carefully. “You are not such a force, are you, Teren?”  T’aria senses this elf is less nosey than he is concerned, perhaps even paranoid, about the potions he makes being used for things beyond his control.  He definitely has a psychological need to control things.  He adds “And I at least would like to put down, are these curatives for existing wounds, or are you planning to provoke someone?”

[T’aria rolled Sense Motive 16-1=15]

After the exchange of money for potions, the fake smile returns to Elixander’s lips and he says “I hope you will return soon.”

[What did T’aria want to do next?  Go to the Inn Shadow directed you to, or something else?]


*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

Accalon, T’aria and Lydia, all thoroughly evil and not particularly moved by an ally’s plight, begin to casually move towards Boone’s Antiques where they heard the dwarf yelling, while Sunedilar, following a warriors code of at least some semblance of loyalty rushes to the place.  Sunedilar makes it to just outside the door and hears Aligor’s challenge of “Come’n git it!”.  But off to his left, some 70’ down the street, he sees a man, probably a spectator to this battle, quietly jumping up and down and waving his arms, and far beyond him, he sees who he’s waving to… two city guards on horseback, crossing a side street, traveling somewhat quickly and so far failing to notice the man.  Accalon notices the man as well, although Lydia fails to, and T’aria is trailing behind a bit, needing time to get her horse, so she doesn’t see the man either.

[Sunedilar and Accalon made spot checks]

Inside Boone’s, Hex says of Aligor “Damn it, he’s entering a blood rage, something these uncivilized types do when they get scared.  Leeza, we’ll have to drop him quickly, and we’re not likely to hear any begging.  ‘Tis a pity.”  Both rogues move up to the dwarf as he downs his potion, both unable to flank him with his position in the corner of the room, and both stabbing with their short swords, their steel sinking deep into the dwarf.

[Aligor’s potion restores 7 HPs.  Leeza hit, did 4 points of damage, Hex hit and did 7]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Accalon, HPs:22/32
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Aligor, HPs:7(13)/37(43) (extra with rage)
Chivalrous man with short sword, dead
Leeza, unhurt
Sunedilar, HPs: 26/29
Hectaras, unhurt
Lydia, HPs:10/20]



*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

Alicia leaps from the moving cart, swings her sword at a rear rider, and in so doing, cuts her sword deep into the whore Miri, who cries out “Alicia!  Why…?”.  Large amounts of the girl’s blood spill out onto the ground and she looks like she’s barely managing to stay on the horse.

[Alicia’s attack rolled 6+8+2=AC 16, hit, did 5+13=18 points of damage to Miri, who makes a fortitude check and is disabled, but still “up”, so no cleave].

The man with the longsword jumps off his horse, slapping it to send it running with Missandra still on it.  He yells “Girls!  You have to get to safety!  Forget Max’s, just get out of here!”  He advances towards Alicia, staying between her and the departing horse.  The man with Jelenneth follows his lead, jumping of his horse, sending it on, and knocking another bolt in his crossbow.  The man Alicia almost cleaved, with Miri, sees how hurt the whore is and spurs his horse forward, withdrawing from the fight, presumably trying to get Miri to safety.

The man with the longsword, a rather burly, hairy looking man, says to the half-ogre “You’re one of the ones who killed our leader.  More than that, our spiritual guide.  Sent down from heaven to show us the true way.  You may slay us all today, but there are no limits to the troops of heaven or to their capacity for retribution.  Ezuvial will be avenged!”


[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, HPs: 21/26
Three men on horseback, unhurt
Miri, unhurt
Missandara, unhurt,
Jelenneth, unhurt
Both robed men, dead
Man with gleaming longsword, disabled
Girdra, unhurt
Armed man, disabled]

[Including two maps, for the two combats]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 7, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> Alicia leaps from the moving cart, swings her sword at a rear rider, and in so doing, cuts her sword deep into the whore Miri, who cries out “Alicia!  Why…?”.  Large amounts of the girl’s blood spill out onto the ground and she looks like she’s barely managing to stay on the horse.
> 
> The man with the longsword jumps off his horse, slapping it to send it running with Missandra still on it.  He yells “Girls!  You have to get to safety!  Forget Max’s, just get out of here!”  He advances towards Alicia, staying between her and the departing horse.  The man with Jelenneth follows his lead, jumping of his horse, sending it on, and knocking another bolt in his crossbow.  The man Alicia almost cleaved, with Miri, sees how hurt the whore is and spurs his horse forward, withdrawing from the fight, presumably trying to get Miri to safety.




Alicia curses and yells after the fleeing women, "Whores, filthy traitor doging whores! You attack me! Why? Filthy! The Mistress will deal with you!"



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> The man with the longsword, a rather burly, hairy looking man, says to the half-ogre “You’re one of the ones who killed our leader.  More than that, our spiritual guide.  Sent down from heaven to show us the true way.  You may slay us all today, but there are no limits to the troops of heaven or to their capacity for retribution.  Ezuvial will be avenged!”




Alicia laughs insanely, "Your stupid smelly puppydog leader, eh... Ah, not right." She shakes her head in confusion, trying to remember her witty come-back. "Wait! Yes... He will lead you only to your death! And heaven isn't open to puppy-lickers, heh. DIE!"

[Charge sword-guy to M15. PA/RA]

[btw, Miri was injured. It doesn't matter much since she's leaving the encounter though, and Alicia won't pursue her.

ps. The map is great ]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 8, 2004)

*Flashback, Elixanders’ Elixirs*

T’aria snorts in disbelief. “A force of chaos and destruction? Me? You _must_ be joking.” She spreads her arms wide. “Why, a force of destruction would be, I don’t know, a dragon or something. And chaos? What, a demon? I am a mere mortal.” She shakes her head in disbelief.

T’aria acts slightly affronted. “Anyway, I wasn’t trying to get out telling you anything. I was just wondering. One is for existing wounds, the others are for the road. I was planning on leaving tomorrow, back on route to Duel,” she says, naming a town on the coast. “Dangers of the road aren’t just a cliché, you know. And last time, we were lucky enough to be close to this town. Next time our luck might run out.” She mutters under her breath, just loud enough for him to barely hear, “Provoke someone – who in Pelor’s name would do that? Insane.”

T’aria exits the shop, once she has potions in hand. She stops to guess the time before retrieving Shadow and being on her way. While stowing the 10 potions in his saddlebags, she drinks one, and if still badly burned, drinks another.

[OOC: How much time is there before the meeting with Aligor? If there is enough time, she will head to the Inn to check it out. Also, did the potions come in a box or does she have to find her own way of storing them safely?]

* Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*
 [OOC: T’aria will keep heading toward the building, not knowing anything is amiss.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 8, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe Male Dwarf Fighter/Barbarian*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Inside Boone’s, Hex says of Aligor “Damn it, he’s entering a blood rage, something these uncivilized types do when they get scared...
> [Aligor’s potion restores 7 HPs. Leeza hit, did 4 points of damage, Hex hit and did 7]



*"HAhahaha!!!  SCARED?  You shoulda run when you had tha chance!"*

Aligor brings his Urgrosh up and swipes at Hex with a newly granted strength.

AttBon+9, plus whatever for the Urgrosh, 1d8+5, x3 Slashing...


----------



## Cepter (Sep 9, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar curses under his breath. Aligor is a fellow warrior and a valued ally. Honor demanded that he at least attempt to save the dwarf. To call to the others would alert any enemies to his presence, so that left only one option...

Sunedilar charged forward, his eyes darting as he moved towards the recently heard battle cries as best he could, hoping to dispatch the enemies as quickyl as possible and escape before the guards came.

(Moving full regular move towards the most recent sounds of struggle and battle cries, ready to attack the first enemiy he sees)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 9, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Accalon slows down a bit hoping that the others would notice and in turn he could direct their eyes to the city guards but Sundilar’s rash actions make it all for not and his voice carries open distain, “Well it’s not unexpected but your friends yelling like a pig get slaughtered has alerted those we would rather not deal with...”

His eyes dart towards the dark haired maiden, “You wanted no part in being public known for your actions in Brie’s so how do you fell about being also linked to a dead mage and public brawl?”


----------



## Telsar (Sep 10, 2004)

*Flashback, traveling the streets of Taeirn*

Night is just falling as T’aria drinks a potion and feels she will probably be almost at full health after a good night’s rest, for the meeting with Aligor in the morning.

[Healed 6 points of damage.  That will put you at 9/13 HPs, 11/13 by the next morning.  You said ‘if still badly burned’, so I’m not sure if you want to use another potion for 2 HPs of damage, your choice.  The potions came in a padded box, but storing them in your saddlebags and/or on your person will make them more accessible.]

The half-demon tries to follow Shadow’s complicated directions, but in no time at all, she is lost amid a number of twisting and turning streets.  She asks a number of people where to find Quentin’s Cubbyhole, and most have never heard of it.  She finally finds one beggar who seems to know where it is, but following his directions leads her and her horse into a dead end alley.  When she turns around, she sees the beggar and two others, all looking quite poor and quite deadly, each with a dagger in his hand.  The man who gave her directions says “Now be a good servant, give us yer horse and whatever other valuables your master may ‘ave left with ya, then show us a good time for a bit, and you can make it back to yer comfy bed.”

[Rolled an Intelligence roll to follow the directions.  Rolled 2+1=3.  Then rolled Gather Information 6+1=7.  Rolled Sense Motive vs. being tricked, rolled 3-1=2.  Wasn’t planning to give T’aria any solo combat, but these rolls just required it.   Please don’t die, or else maybe the T’aria at the meeting the next morning is an imposter… or your ghost.  ]



*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

[I assume Accalon and Lydia are delaying.]

T’aria approaches Boone’s, and notices the man down the street, flagging down the guard.  Unfortunately, there isn’t much she can do as both guards on horseback notice the man, and start coming this way, although not in a huge hurry.

[It will take 2 rounds for the guards to get on the map at their current rate]

Inside Boone’s, Aligor, seething with rage, swings his slightly glowing urgrosh at Hectaras, but the blond man dodges it rather easily.  Leeza takes a swipe at the dwarf, but her short sword fails to penetrate his armor.  Sunedilar, hearing the sounds of battle, rushes into the antique store, and sees Aligor huddled in the corner with Leeza and Hex stabbing at him.   He swings his chain around in a large arc, but the various tables of valuable objects make it difficult to find room to attack, his chain just going over Hectaras’ head as the man turns to see him.

Hex says to Sunedilar, “Ah, perfect.  Another one I was looking for, standing in line to die.”  He smiles, then looks around, saying to Leeza “Where’s Rufus? He killed that stupid mutt, but he should have followed us in here.”  She says “Hex, he was pretty hurt from that dwarf’s arrow.”  Hex spits, “I’m getting pretty tired of disloyalty.  Leeza distract this buffoon for me, make the dwarf come to us”.  He takes a step towards Sunedilar, and stabs him with his short sword.

[Aligor rolled 4+7+2(rage)=AC 13, missed.  Sunedilar rolled 11+8-4(cover)=AC 15, missed.  Note: Sunedilar couldn’t quite reach Hex hand-to-hand this round, but he usually fights at 10’ range, so I assumed he’d attack.  As long as he fights at range, his targets will get cover bonus for all the stuff in here, but if he is adjacent with one of them (as he is with Hex now that Hex moved), no cover.  Hex hit Sunedilar, did 5 points of damage.]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Accalon, HPs:22/32 (delaying)
Lydia, HPs:10/20 (delaying)
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Aligor, HPs:7(13)/37(43) (extra with rage)
Leeza, unhurt
Sunedilar, HPs: 21/29
Hectaras, unhurt]


*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

As the horses with the girls run, Alicia charges the burly man, running at him like an enraged elephant.  Her sword strikes him hard, stabbing him deep in the stomach, and causing him to collapse, dying on the ground.  The man with the crossbow backs away from her, and fires, the quarrel hitting the half-ogre in the thigh.  Then the man curses, looking beyond Alicia, down the street.  Following his gaze, she sees three more men on horseback, city guards by their uniforms.  It occurs to her that the first group of riders, with the whores, may have been more running from these guards rather than running to her.

[Alicia rolled 18+8+2+2=AC 30, hit.  Damage rolled 11+13+3=27, dying.  Alicia takes 6 points of damage from the crossbow.  The guards will take 2-3 rounds to reach the left edge of the map.]

And if all that wasn’t enough to trouble the half-ogre, she hears “Monster!  Stand away from that man!”.  Turning, she sees the handsome guy with the gleaming sword coming out of the training school, his injuries still looking severe, but not bothering him as much as before.

Meanwhile, the cart with the potions continues to move down the street slowly, away from Alicia and towards the approaching guards.  Alicia notices that the 6 potions that the robed man was carrying are lying on the ground near his corpse [M9 on the map], but some of them look broken, their contents leaking out on to the ground.

[Remembered the carried potions after I made the map, otherwise I would have included them there.]


[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, HPs: 15/26
Burly man with longsword, dying
Man with crossbow, unhurt
Man with gleaming longsword, very hurt
Girdra, unhurt
Armed man, disabled]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 10, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> As the horses with the girls run, Alicia charges the burly man, running at him like an enraged elephant.  Her sword strikes him hard, stabbing him deep in the stomach, and causing him to collapse, dying on the ground.  The man with the crossbow backs away from her, and fires, the quarrel hitting the half-ogre in the thigh.  Then the man curses, looking beyond Alicia, down the street.  Following his gaze, she sees three more men on horseback, city guards by their uniforms.  It occurs to her that the first group of riders, with the whores, may have been more running from these guards rather than running to her.
> 
> [Alicia rolled 18+8+2+2=AC 30, hit.  Damage rolled 11+13+3=27, dying.  Alicia takes 6 points of damage from the crossbow.  The guards will take 2-3 rounds to reach the left edge of the map.]




Alicia follows the man's gaze and echoes his words with a curse of her own, "Insects, filthy bugs. I step on one and three more crawl out of the filth." She looks at the man for a brief moment, reading his dismayed expression, "I can kill you, but you have luck 'cause I don't really have time for you. Guards will take us both, little man, if I don't kill you first. So run away, little puppy-licker, to fight another day. RUN!"  
[If mr x1 doesn't say anything that makes Alicia think he will run she will charge him (RA/PA), shouting "Stupid, stupid, dead man!"]
[If it seems like he will flee from the battle she will charge Max (the handsome guy with the gleaming sword). (RA/PA)



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> And if all that wasn’t enough to trouble the half-ogre, she hears “Monster!  Stand away from that man!”.  Turning, she sees the handsome guy with the gleaming sword coming out of the training school, his injuries still looking severe, but not bothering him as much as before.




"Bugs."


----------



## Cepter (Sep 11, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

(OOC: yes, Sunedilar would attack as soon as he could, so swiping at range makes perfect sense for him)

Rarely one to engage in idle banter, Sunedilar reverted to his native tongue as he spat towards Hex.

"Vile beast. Your word is worth less than a brick of sand, and your blood will soon line the poison tail of Vorlash."

He deftly wrapped a length of the chain around his gauntlet, shortening its overall length before swiping upwards, attempting to rip a jagged path from Hex's crotch up through his intestines.

(full attack on Hex)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 11, 2004)

Aligor, bent on pure rage to kill these two, turns his whole attention to Leeza.  In Abyssal:  "Just like a woman to listen to orders.  I'll save ye the pain and kill ya myslef!"

AttBon +9, 1d8+7 for wielding two handed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 11, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Accalon slows down a bit hoping that the others would notice and in turn he could direct their eyes to the city guards but Sundilar’s rash actions make it all for not and his voice carries open distain, “Well it’s not unexpected but your friends yelling like a pig get slaughtered has alerted those we would rather not deal with...”
> 
> His eyes dart towards the dark haired maiden, “You wanted no part in being public known for your actions in Brie’s so how do you feel about being also linked to a dead mage and public brawl?”



  "I dislike it.  Damnable fool of a dwarf, he'll end up getting himself killed before I get what I want.  Let us make ourselves scarce, I don't want the city guard to get tangled up in all this.  If we can get back to my campsite outside the city, we can hunt for the ruins by ourselves, and I can give you your payment," Lydia says in a low voice, holstering her weapons, and looking for an alley to duck into.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 12, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Glancing at the guards one more time Accalon quickly agrees as he sheaths his blade and fallows the dark beauty into the back alleys, “Most excellent milady!” 









*OOC:*


 Sorry Fangor but evil is evil...


----------



## Telsar (Sep 13, 2004)

*Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

[OOC This time, assuming T’aria is delaying.]

Accalon and Lydia, feeling little devotion to the dwarf, or apparently none to Sunedilar either, stay between buildings and head away from the fracas at the antique shop.

Inside, Aligor turns on Hex’s girlfriend.  She almost avoids the dwarf’s urgrosh, but the blade slices up, cutting her neck, severing an artery.  Blood begins gushing from her neck, and then, suddenly stops flowing… her body turns pale, and she collapses to the floor, clearly dead.  Aligor is a bit surprised, having never seen anyone die so suddenly like that from a simple neck wound, but then he notices his urgrosh is now glowing brighter than it was before.

[Aligor rolled 8+9=AC 17, just hit.  Rolled 7+7=14 damage.]

Hex looks at his girl, almost in shock, but his instincts kick in and he avoids Sunedilar’s gauntlet.  The blond man says to Aligor “What… what did you do to her?!?  She’s dead!”  A face of frustrated rage appears on the rogue’s face, as he says “No!  You don’t get to die now!  I’m going to make you suffer… until you both beg me to end it.”  He reaches into his shirt, pulls out a potion, and drinks it down.  While he’s distracted with that, Sunedilar tries to take advantage, but still misses the nimble rogue.  With one swallow, Hectaras seems to shimmer and then fade away.  Both Sunny and Aligor hear the wooden floor creak a bit, as though someone, presumably an invisible Hex, took a step towards the back of the store.


[Suedilar’s attack rolled 2+8=AC 10, missed.  On an AOO, he rolled 3+8=AC 11.  Both Sunedilar and Aligor make Listen checks against a badly rolled Move Silently from Hex.  You both think he’s in square Q19 at the moment.]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Accalon, HPs:22/32
Lydia, HPs:10/20
Aligor, HPs:7(13)/37(43) (extra with rage)
Leeza, dead
Sunedilar, HPs: 21/29
Hectaras, unhurt]


*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

The man with the crossbow seems indecisive about what to do, and yells to the handsome guy.  “Max, this monster is one of the ones who killed Ezuvial!  We have to avenge him!”  Max grits his teeth, sword up and ready to fight, but says to Alicia “We can fight you, die, and then the guards will pick you off with arrows.  They'd only want to capture us, but you?  They'll happily kill you.  Or you can chase down all those potions you seem so keen on, and we’ll deal with our dying friend instead of putting you down like you deserve.  Your choice, brute.”

Neither man moves, waiting to see what Alicia will do.

[Basically, everyone delaying until I’m sure you still want to charge, and who you’re charging.]


[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, HPs: 15/26
Burly man with longsword, dying
Man with crossbow, unhurt
Man with gleaming longsword, very hurt
Girdra, unhurt
Armed man, disabled]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 13, 2004)

Alica snarls at the men, "I will come back for you, puny-men, when you not expect it." then turns and runs [/moves] after the cart and the man with the money, trampling the dying man beside her. On the way she bends down to pick up the fallen potions.
Killing was fun, fighting an uncertain battle more so, but she was there for a reason and if she gained nothing from her victories what were they really worth?

[She can step on a body as a part of her move right? She doesn't make any particular effort to do so, she just puts her feet down on her way. (5 foot step)]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 13, 2004)

Aligor, knowing all too well that Hex uses these invisibility potions to sneak up on others, immediately charges at the noise.  He brings his Urgrosh down where he thinks Hex is standing, trying to sneak to the back door.  AttBon, +9, (NOt including any charge bonus, as I don't know if you can charge an invisible character), 1d8+7 dmg...


Thinking to himself, _Looks like the runt got scared now!  Too bad fer him that he's gonna die soon!  Looks like I made the right choice and kept that door locked!_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 14, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Away from the unpleasantries Accalon makes curious small talk as they venture though the city, he offers to guide Lydia with one of his now free hands, “So milady, what’s so interesting about these ruins?”









*OOC:*


 If allowed to guide the fair Lydia Accalon will guide her back to the stalls where he can pick up his horse.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 14, 2004)

"Ruins generally seem to have a plethora of interesting things concealed within, and I wish to see what these seem to have inside," Lydia says evenly, waiting for Accalon to retrieve his horse, then going to get her own.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 16, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Flashback, traveling the streets of Taeirn
> 
> The man who gave her directions says “Now be a good servant, give us yer horse and whatever other valuables your master may ‘ave left with ya, then show us a good time for a bit, and you can make it back to yer comfy bed.”
> 
> ...






[OOC: No, I will stick with just one potion. A light burn is bearable.  She will stow one potion in her cloak pocket, though, and leave the rest in the box in her saddlebags.]

*Flashback, Ambush*

T’aria studies the positions of the three, making note of the nearest one. When the ‘beggar’ finishes speaking, she laughs. “Give _you_ my horse and valuables? I think not.” She growls and bares her teeth, showing fang, and draws herself to her full height. “Let alone ‘show you a good time’. You do _not_ want to mess with _me_, gentlemen.” Her voice makes a mockery out of the words, then she reaches up and pulls the headband concealing her horns from her head. Grinning at the three, she gestures, a globe of darkness springing out of seemingly nowhere on the heel of her motion. “Although _I_ think I might have a little fun with _you_.”

[OOC: Move action: removing headband, and standard action: using the darkness innate ability (centered on headband since it is already in her hand). And an intimidate check, which should be +3, not +2. I have it going off of Str instead of Cha on my character sheet, for some reason (just corrected it). Basically, I want them to leave. Hopefully, running screaming.  Anyway, if they don’t, she’ll draw her rapier and attempt to attack next round. And if I do die, can I play a ghost, really? ]

*Current, outside Boone’s Antiques*

Seeing the guards, T’aria grasps Shadow’s reins and starts looking curiously around, as if she was a servant attracted by the action. She begins to drift to a side street, leading the horse.

[OOC: I’m hoping that I don’t have any noticeable wounds/blood splatters on myself. ]


----------



## Telsar (Sep 16, 2004)

[OOC Sorry, all, real-life distractions.  I’m going to try and get back on track and post more often, although with the new television season starting soon, it probably still won’t be the 2-3 times a day I used to do.]


*Flashback, T’aria’s Ambush*

All three poverty-stricken men look taken aback at first, from T’aria’s display, but their ‘leader’, the one who sent her into this ambush, says “It’s a trick o’ some sort.  Or mebbe… it’s magic!  She’s got herself some kind of magic ring or somethin’.  And I’m gonna take it off ‘er.”  The man charges into the shadows straight for the half-demon, and swings with his dagger, but the wild attack misses widely.  His two friends, emboldened by his bravery, come up to her as well, one on each side of her, but both their daggers miss as well.

[Initimidate rolled 3+3=6.  I don’t know why, but my D20 really isn’t fond of T’aria the last few rolls.  Reading the description of darkness, it doesn’t actually make things impossible to see, just coats things in shadows, giving a 20% miss chance.  And darkvision doesn’t help against magical darkness, so T’aria will have the same penalty.]

Not wanting to suffer these fools long, T’aria draws her rapier and stabs the ‘leader’ in the stomach, seriously injuring him and causing him to stagger back.  One of the others tries to slice her with his dagger, but can’t see her through the shadowy illumination.  The last man sees his ‘leader’ very hurt, and seems to be studying T’aria’s horns, what he can see through the shadows.  In a slightly drunken voice he says “Oh man, I think thish really is a demon.  I saw one once, when I was jusht a kid.  It had horns jusht like that!”  He drops his dagger and falls to his knees.  “Please, miss pretty demon.  Spare us!  We didn’t do nuthin’ but get greedy, and greed ish an evil thing, and yer an evil thing, and… “  He continues to grovel a bit, while his ‘leader’ and the other try to back away from the half-demon, one from fright, the other from pain.

[Went ahead and did your attack since you said that was the plan.  T’aria rolled 90% on miss chance, rolled 15+6=AC 21 on rapier, did 4 damage.  Target made a fortitude save and is disabled.  Made a general Intimidate check for the last guy after one man hurt, and the other unable to hit you, rolled 16+3=19 with the listed results.]


*Current, Inside/Outside Boone’s Antiques*

T’aria, almost to Boone’s door, decides she admires Accalon’s and Lydia’s practicality more than Sunedilar’s loyalty, and begins taking her horse around the building and out of sight of the approaching guards. 

[T’aria sees Accalon and Lydia’s sly departure, and can follow if she wanted.  Otherwise… where will she go next?  She has an arrangement to meet Shadow at the Inn in a few hours (of course, we don’t know yet if she ever found that Inn.  Flashbacks are so much fun  )]

Inside the Antique store, Aligor charges at where he thinks Hectaras is, and feels his glowing urgrosh sink deep into flesh.  A scream of pain can be heard from Hex.

[Aligor rolls 65% on miss chance, can hit; attack rolls  20, confirmation rolls 17+11=AC 28, critically hit. Damage rolled 1+8+14=23 damage.  Haven’t seen any posts from Cepter, so I guess Sunedilar is delaying, giving Aligor a chance to defeat the rogue on his own]

Although it would probably be wiser to flee, the pain causes Hex to instinctively lash out with his short sword, cutting a large swath across the dwarf’s neck as Hex fades back into view.  Only the rage surging through Aligor’s veins keeps him from dropping from the serious wound.

[Hectaras hit with a sneak attack, and rolled poorly on damage: 11 damage from 4D6+1.  Aligor will naturally be dying if his rage lifts without healing.]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
T’aria, unhurt (probably; she’s at HPs: 5/13 with no healing)
Accalon, HPs:22/32
Lydia, HPs:10/20
Aligor, HPs:-4(2)/37(43) (extra with rage)
Leeza, dead
Sunedilar, HPs: 21/29
Hectaras, very hurt]


*On the way to a public stable*

Lydia and Accalon make their way through the city to where Accalon has stabled his horse.  Things seem generally quiet, with no more city guards on patrol at all, which seems a bit odd.  But then after a few minutes travel, hard galloping can be heard up ahead.  Both adventurers find an alley to avoid detection as they see 3 horses running past some buildings, some 200 feet ahead of them, traveling down a road the runs perpendicular to the one they are on.  The three horses each have a male and female rider, and Lydia and Accalon feel a bit less worried as they don’t look like city guards.  Something clicks in Lydia’s brain, and she realizes the 3 female riders match the description Madame Brie gave the group of the whores who had gone missing, two of which, when last heard of, were in the custody of the city guard.  Accalon, having not heard their descriptions, doesn’t make the connection.

[Lydia made an Intelligence roll of 18+1=19.  BTW, the way I envisioned things, Lydia and Sunedilar came into town on horseback, and a block or so away from Boone’s, got off on foot and headed there.  That would put the horses back where the city guards were coming from, which then makes a lot of sense why Lydia wouldn’t immediately retrieve it.  Isida, is that how you saw it?  Or did you see it as stabling your horses somewhere else (perhaps where Accalon’s horse is) and walking to Boones?  It’s hard to keep track of horses when only T’aria keeps hers with her.    And, um, why is Accalon getting his horse, anyway?  Is it just to talk with the group outside the city, or is he planning on making the ruins trip with them?]



*Current (later than the Boone fight, just seconds after the Lydia/Accalon thing), near Max’s Martial Training School*

[OOC  Sorry, Serpenteye, can’t let Alicia do damage without using a standard action, so a 5’ step, or any movement, can’t do damage.  It _could_ if you buy the Trample feat, and we say it applies to you instead of your mount.  But even that would be a standard action as all Overruns are. I will let Alicia do it for cinematic effect though…]

Alicia steps down on the dying man’s leg and hears a satisfying snap.  As she runs over and grabs up the potions, she finds 2 of them have broke, but 4 remain sealed, and ‘handsome-guy’ and ‘crossbow-guy’ rush over to help their fallen comrade and try to stop his excessive bleeding.

Alicia then runs after the cart, catching up to it quickly, but she sees the city guard, all wielding crossbows, barreling down on her position.  They look astonished at the sight of her, and given her size and still under the effects of a potion of Camouflage and a Faerie Fire spell, that makes perfect sense.  One of the guards yells, “Halt, uh, whatever you are!  What’s your connection with the cultists?”  Another one motions behind her, to the two dead robed individuals, and mutters “I don’t think it matters.”  All three raise their weapons preparing to fire.

[Alicia took 1 round to move to and pick up the potions, and a move action to reach the cart, so she has a move or standard action left this round.  She hasn’t grabbed or climbed on the wagon, she’s just run up to it, so it’s still moving.]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, HPs: 15/26
3 City Guard, unhurt
Burly man with longsword, dying
Man with crossbow, unhurt
Man with gleaming longsword, very hurt
Girdra, unhurt]

[OOC  I updated the Max fight map, but not Boone's, since it has changed significantly except to have people removed from it.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 16, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (later than the Boone fight, just seconds after the Lydia/Accalon thing), near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> [OOC  Sorry, Serpenteye, can’t let Alicia do damage without using a standard action, so a 5’ step, or any movement, can’t do damage.  It _could_ if you buy the Trample feat, and we say it applies to you instead of your mount.  But even that would be a standard action as all Overruns are. I will let Alicia do it for cinematic effect though…]
> 
> Alicia steps down on the dying man’s leg and hears a satisfying snap.  As she runs over and grabs up the potions, she finds 2 of them have broke, but 4 remain sealed, and ‘handsome-guy’ and ‘crossbow-guy’ rush over to help their fallen comrade and try to stop his excessive bleeding.




Alicia grins cruelly, reflecting on the inherent frailty of the human race. 



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Alicia then runs after the cart, catching up to it quickly, but she sees the city guard, all wielding crossbows, barreling down on her position.  They look astonished at the sight of her, and given her size and still under the effects of a potion of Camouflage and a Faerie Fire spell, that makes perfect sense.  One of the guards yells, “Halt, uh, whatever you are!  What’s your connection with the cultists?”  Another one motions behind her, to the two dead robed individuals, and mutters “I don’t think it matters.”  All three raise their weapons preparing to fire.
> 
> [Alicia took 1 round to move to and pick up the potions, and a move action to reach the cart, so she has a move or standard action left this round.  She hasn’t grabbed or climbed on the wagon, she’s just run up to it, so it’s still moving.]




[this round, the remaining Move action]
Alicia moves around the cart so that it gives her cover against the guards' crossbows, saying apologetically from her place of hiding; "Stupid Puppy-licking cults-men are back there, that way." She indicates the direction the guards are heading. "They try to steal my mistress' cart, but I defended good. They bastards killed my friends. Hurry now, before they get away," she finishes in a sneaky tone. [Bluff   ] 

Next Round, unless they buy her story, she will do her usual charge against the closest of the guards (preferably cleaving into another one) unless she's been brought down to 10 or less HPs in which case she will eat as many of Girdra's berries as possible.


----------



## Cepter (Sep 17, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

(OOC: Sorry, I must have missed something, because I've been checking reguarly and somehow didn't see anything past the 9/11 posts)

As Hex returns to plain view, Sunedilar moves in for the kill, his shortened length of chain a blur as it seeks to tear into Hex's flesh.

(charge Hex as best I can)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 17, 2004)

Feeling the Urgrosh bury itself into Hex, Aligor is somewhat thirsting for more blood.  When Hex's retaliation causes Aligor's neck to bleed, Aligor knows he doesn't have much time, but the rage overpowers his thoughts, as he strikes at Hex again, wanting to make sure this guy NEVER messes with him again.  AttBon +9, 1d8+7.  He will say to Sunedilar when/if Hex is downed, "Potions...in the box ..." as the rage wears off and he falls.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 17, 2004)

*Current, Inside Boone’s Antiques*

Hectaras, with a huge wound in his chest caused by Aligor’s urgrosh, looks much like a cornered rat with a note of panic in his eyes, now visible, hurt, and outnumbered.  Sunedilar moves up to the rogue, but swings very widely with his chain-wrapped gauntlet, missing.  But the attack distracts Hex long enough for Aligor to strike, hitting on purpose the same chest wound he made by chance seconds before.  As Hex falls, his eyes show nothing but pure hatred for the dwarf, hate so strong it might make a superstitious person think Hex might still find a way back from hell itself to get his revenge.  But for now, Hex slumps down dead to the floor, and Aligor mutters to Sunedilar about his healing potions as he collapses on top of the rogue, blood rushing from his neck wound.

[Sunedilar’s attack rolled 1, missed.  Good thing we aren’t using any kind of critical miss system. Aligor rolled 17+9=AC 26, hit.  Damage rolled 8+7=15.  Hex fails a fortitude check and is dead.  Aligor is dying, having lost his extra HPs from his rage.]

Sunedilar hears the hooves of horses outside the antique store as he decides what to do.


[Characters by initiative, damage:
Sunedilar, HPs: 21/29
Aligor, HPs:0/37, dying
Leeza, dead
Hectaras, dead]


*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

The city guardsmen hear Alicia’s story, but apparently don’t buy it.  One says “No way anyone in town would hire… whatever the hell you are.  Lay down on the ground or we fire!”  When Alicia fails to comply, all three begin circling around the cart, one to the right side of the cart, two to the left, firing their crossbows.  Alicia can only use the cart to protect her from two of her attackers, and the third manages to shoot a quarrel into her shoulder.

[Alicia rolled Bluff 6-2=4.  Failed.  I was hoping you’d get lucky and roll high, just for the humor of them falling for it.   Oh well.  Alicia is hit once for 3 points of damage.]

Alicia hears her dwarf friend some 70 feet behind her yell “You stupid guards aren’t going to come after these brave warriors today!  They’ve suffered enough!”  She casts a spell, and suddenly icy rain begins to fall, even though it’s a warm day, in the area between the guards and the warriors bandaging their fellow’s wounds [see Map for area].  The rain falls hard, making visibility through it impossible, and coating the ground with thick ice, including the ground where one of the city guard’s mounts are standing.

Alicia, still smarting from the quarrel in her shoulder, charges her attacker, striking him hard.  The man drops his crossbow, pulls a heavy mace and strikes Alicia with it hard.  The horse in the ice storm slips as it tries to walk, and falls, while the other guard moves back, so the cart no longer provides cover, and fires, but misses as he’s careful not to hit the guard next to the half-ogre.

[Alicia’s attack rolls 16+8+2+2=AC 28, hit.  Damage rolled is 7+13=20.  Alicia took 6 points of damage from the mace.  Note: you were at 12 HPs before this, so I went with your ‘charge’ and not eating berries (actually, weren’t they nuts?)  You probably will want to eat them now.  ]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, HPs: 6/26
2 City Guard, unhurt
1 City Guard, hurt
Burly man with longsword, dying
Man with crossbow, unhurt
Man with gleaming longsword, very hurt
Girdra, unhurt]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 17, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> The city guardsmen hear Alicia’s story, but apparently don’t buy it.  One says “No way anyone in town would hire… whatever the hell you are.  Lay down on the ground or we fire!”  When Alicia fails to comply, all three begin circling around the cart, one to the right side of the cart, two to the left, firing their crossbows.  Alicia can only use the cart to protect her from two of her attackers, and the third manages to shoot a quarrel into her shoulder.
> 
> ...




Alicia flinches back, a flash of fear striking her suddenly. She was hurt, badly, badly hurt. "Stupid man," she says hesitantly, "don't make me kill you. Go 'way." She backs away from him one step and grabs for her bag of nuts [you know what I mean .] emptying it in her mouth.
[If there are only a few nuts left, and she knows by experience how much healing she can expect to get from one nut, she grabs one of the healing-potions, hoping that they are labeled]


----------



## Cepter (Sep 18, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

The choices seemed quite few at this point. Aligor was dying, a warrior and an ally. The honorable thing to do would be to save him, to take a chance and drag his body from the scene, dosing him with a potion as the escape was made.

But there was the mission, the calling of a god. Personal honor could only go so far agains the will of the Twice Venomed God.

And so, it was no choice. Those who fell, fell. It was left to the living to pursue the mission. And, while items of power were nice things to have, the ones at hand would have to do.

With quiet purpose, Sunedialr slung his chain and picked up Hex's short sword, alnog with any other obvious objects of value that will not impede his progress as he moves towards the locked door. He debates taking the urgosh, but it is large, heavy, and unlikely to be useful to anyone he is likely to encounter. Besides, it is fitting that Aligor have the weapon if he should survive, or be buried with it if he should not. 

After these lightning deliberations, Sunedilar stalks for the closed door, working to make a quick exit.

(Sunedilar's not even considering Aligor or the girl's bodies, he's grabbing Hex's sword and anything else he can grab in a hurry before moving towards the Q15 exit as quickly and quietly as possible. He's going to stay low, hiding as best he can as he moves, in case the guards get in more quickly than he expects. He will not spend time looting the body, jsut grabbing anything obvious and easy, like a necklace or ring)


----------



## Telsar (Sep 18, 2004)

[OOC Cepter, on the map (linked here: map ) there are small windows at M18, M21, and O14 (Note: I haven't updated people's positions on that map.  Sunedilar, Hex, and Aligor are all 5' closer to the back wall).  The antique shop is one large room, although with a long counter in the back, and so many tables piled high with things, and large furniture, that, if hunkered down, one could hide from people searching for at least a few rounds (unless you made some truly bad Hide/Move Silently rolls).  The guards were coming from the right side of the map (beyond the edge when you last saw them), flagged down by the man marked 'M3' on the map.  You came in the front entrance, at position M16, and more than likely that's where any guards would come to.  That door is standing open, and the door at Q15 is closed and probably locked from the inside.

And each round Aligor goes without healing, he'll have to make a Fortitude check or be dead.  'Course, dwarven barbarians typically have good fortitude checks.   And one other thing that just occured to me... there's no way to use a potion on him in one round unless you have your own.  You can make a 5' step, grab his, and move back to him, but that would be your action.  It would be the next round when you could actually give him one.  Or you could make a Heal check this round, to stabilize his wounds.  If you succeeded, he wouldn't be dying, but he wouldn't wake up yet either.]


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 19, 2004)

* Current, Outside Boone’s Antiques*

T’aria keeps moving away from the building, not wishing to travel with Lydia and Accalon at the moment. _I probably wouldn’t get back in time to meet with Shadow… and that opportunity I am interested in._

[OOC:  She’ll head to the Inn… if she ever found it.  At any rate, for the time being, she’s away from the other group. Hope that’s not a problem?]

*Flashback, T’aria’s Ambush*

[OOC: The d20 luck is my fault. I always have that luck with dice. Even in PBP games.  I forgot that they changed the darkness description; I thought it was darker than that, but I might be thinking 3.0. It works better this way though, because I realized I couldn’t see through it. ]

T’aria spares a glance for the groveling man. “Yesss… you I will spare, since you alone recognize me. But – I will do so if, and only if, you swear your loyalty to me, and you prove it.” She hisses in her best evil tone. She gestures to his dagger, then to the severely wounded man. “Kill him, and I will spare you. If you do not….” She grins and makes a grasping motion with her clawed hand. “Let us say you will be a good toy, for the few remaining minutes of your life. Or…. You can run, and hope I never find you. I don’t suggest it.” She watches the three of them through narrow eyes, and prepares herself to attack should one of them step within range or throw a dagger should one of them make a threatening move outside of her reach.

_Lord of Shadows, these men don’t deserve to live. What fools!_ She thinks gleefully, rather enjoying herself.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 19, 2004)

*Flashback, T’aria’s Ambush*

The drunken man on his knees looks at his dagger, then at his friend and says “I ain’t never killed no one before.  But yer a demon, I got… I got no choice.”  Although T’aria has no actual mind-affecting powers, this man apparently thinks he’s under the influence of one anyway, as he picks up his dagger and advances on his friend.  While the third man runs for his life and soul, T’aria’s new disciple stabs his friend in the stomach, leaving him bleeding on the ground.  He turns to her, looking at her with blurry drunken eyes,  and says “Did I… did I do it right?”

[The ‘leader’ is now unconscious and dying, but not yet dead.  Now I can’t seem to get those bumfight videos out of my head.   Note: I’m going to delay T’aria’s “current” thread until we’re sure she finds the Inn; since no one’s with her, that won’t hurt anything,  And doing your own thing is absolutely not a problem.]




*Current, Inside Boone’s Antiques*

Sunedilar rolls Aligor off Hex’s body, grabs his battered short sword and also a valuable looking ring on his finger and a small money pouch.  The sword doesn’t look particularly valuable, but as he picks it up he feels an odd tingling in his eyes and ears.  He makes his way to the closed door and as he gets there, he notices the shadow of two people in the open door, and the warrior stays low and out of sight.  Two city guards walk in carefully, long swords drawn.  One says “Whoever’s in here, show yourself!”  After no answer, one guard says to the other “I thought all the commotion was at the outskirts of the city?”  The other replies “That might have been a distraction   For a robbery here.  Wait, I think I see something.”

Sunedilar gets a bit nervous, but then realizes the guards are moving over to where the 2 corpses and one almost-corpse are.

[Sunedilar rolled Hide 17+1=18.  It will require a reasonable Hide/Move Silently to unlock and open the door without them noticing, if that’s what you’re doing next.  Aligor rolls Fortitude check of 13+8=21, still just dying.]



*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

Alicia eats her dwarf-given nuts and feels a lot better, although still not up to full health.  The guard with a crossbow takes advantage of her being no longer near his ally, and fires, but the quarrel goes over Alicia’s head.  The guard in the sleet storm jumps off his fallen horse into the dry area right next to it, loading his crossbow, while the man she hurt moves his horse back to her and swings his mace, which is deflected a bit by her now toughened bark-like skin.

[There was 15 HPs worth of healing nuts left, and you ate them all.  Both the crossbow and mace missed you.  It doesn’t matter much, but when you kill this guard with your next blow, are you going to cleave his horse?  Nothing else adjacent to cleave, unfortunately.]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, HPs: 21/26
2 City Guard, unhurt
1 City Guard, hurt
Burly man with longsword, dying
Man with crossbow, unhurt
Man with gleaming longsword, very hurt
Girdra, unhurt]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 19, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> Alicia eats her dwarf-given nuts and feels a lot better, although still not up to full health.  The guard with a crossbow takes advantage of her being no longer near his ally, and fires, but the quarrel goes over Alicia’s head.  The guard in the sleet storm jumps off his fallen horse into the dry area right next to it, loading his crossbow, while the man she hurt moves his horse back to her and swings his mace, which is deflected a bit by her now toughened bark-like skin.
> 
> [There was 15 HPs worth of healing nuts left, and you ate them all.  Both the crossbow and mace missed you.  It doesn’t matter much, but when you kill this guard with your next blow, are you going to cleave his horse?  Nothing else adjacent to cleave, unfortunately.]




Alicia laughs, singing an eerie nursery-rhyme, "You will die and you will die, and you and you and you will die," pointing towards each of her enemies in turn. "You can't stop me." She laughs again and attacks (PA/RA, cleave horse.)


----------



## Cepter (Sep 19, 2004)

*Sunjedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Then again, sometimes the decision is made and not made at the same time.

Sunedilar curses silently as the guards begin towards the bodies. He knows better than to trust his rather limited stealth abilities to see him through the door, but at least he is away from the search area. He stays low and hidden, trying not to move as he waits for them to leave to get help, or to take away one of the bodies. He considers unwrapping his chain, but he decides against it, clutching Hex's short sword instead. If he has to kill them, better to do it with Hex's weapon and leave the guards to assume that Hex murdered them.

(Hiding and waiting. Sunedilar will attack if one of the guards seems to be moving to his position, otherwise he will stay hidden until they leave.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 20, 2004)

*Current, Inside Boone’s Antiques*

As Sunedilar waits quietly, hiding behind the back counter near the locked door, the guards continue to talk amongst themselves.  “Look at this mess, there’s blood everywhere and three dead bodies.  You think they killed each other?”  The other guard says “No, I think this dwarf killed the other two… he’s not dead yet.  Probably save everyone some heartache if we just let him bleed out.”

“Damn, we can’t.  This is one of those guys Modrin’s looking for, for questioning.  Remember?  Dwarf with bloody souvenirs all over his person.  If we get this guy in alive, Modrin better remember us when he’s promoted to captain.”  The other one says “The way he acts, you’d think he already was captain.”  Sunedilar really can’t see what’s going on, trying to stay out of sight, but by the sounds, the two guards bandage the dwarf’s wounds.

[OOC Just stopping there in case Sunedilar would want to do something while they might be distracted.  But I’m not encouraging it or anything… if you just keep waiting, let me know.]


*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

Alicia swings her sword wildly, and the guard just manages to spur his horse to the side to avoid the blow.  His mace comes down, hitting Alicia’s hand hard enough to hurt, while two crossbow quarrels scratch her leg.


[Alicia rolled 5+8+2=AC 15, just missed.  All three hit Alicia, and did 2, 1, and 2 damage, total 5, almost minimum damage. Lucky half-ogre. 

I intended last time to tell Alicia what the potions were when she looked at them, but forgot.  Hopefully it wouldn’t have affected your actions.  The 4 potions are clearly labeled (although not necessarily clearly understood by Alicia) as Lesser Restorative, Heroism, Moderate Wound Curative, and Enragement]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, HPs: 16/26
2 City Guard, unhurt
1 City Guard, hurt
Burly man with longsword, dying
Man with crossbow, unhurt
Man with gleaming longsword, very hurt
Girdra, unhurt]


[Brother Shatterstone, Isida:  I think the post you mean we’re waiting on Lydia’s reaction to is #250 , not #254]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 20, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> Alicia swings her sword wildly, and the guard just manages to spur his horse to the side to avoid the blow.  His mace comes down, hitting Alicia’s hand hard enough to hurt, while two crossbow quarrels scratch her leg.




Alicia looks around nervously, feeling each needle-sting bringing her closer to defeat. Realising that she would be out-ran by the horsemen if she tried to get away she stubbornly continues fighting. [same old ]


----------



## Telsar (Sep 20, 2004)

*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

Stubborn Alicia gets upset at all the petty distractions, raises her sword and brings it down hard, the sword passing right through both the guard and his mount, both collapsing to the ground, very dead.

[Alicia’s attack rolled 6+8+2=AC 16, just hit, damage rolled 8+13+3=24.  Guard fails fortitude check and is dead.  Attacking the horse rolled 16+8+2=AC 26, hit, damage rolled 13+13+3=29.  Horse fails fortitude check and is dead, too.]

Seeing the damage done in one mighty blow from the half-ogre, the guard on his feet yells to his mounted friend, “Go get reinforcements!  A lot of them!  Hell, all of them!”  The man on foot backs away from Alicia and fires his crossbow at her at long range, missing.  The mounted guard spurs his horse into a hard run back where they came from, taking one final shot at the half-ogre, but missing as well.

[By the new map, no one’s in range for a charge, at least not in 1 round.]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 20, 2004)

[This round and the next, unless something really unexpected happens]

Alicia, covered in gallons of blood and gore, laughs insanely, spits at the dead guard and runs off after the cart. She climbs on and tries to rip out the compartment where the potions were stored, checking to see if there were any more wealth to loot.

[Can Alicia see Mr Money-bag (the disabled man who fled at the beginning of the fight)?]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 21, 2004)

*Flashback...*

Aligor looks up from his table, seeing a group of about 3 walk into the bar.  He recognizes one of them, but can't really place his finger on it.  He stares down into his mug, empty yet again.  Perhaps that is why he can't remember.  The sudden red gaze surrounding everything doesn't seem to hinder his drinking.  he is useed to the color red...  The 3 men start a ruckus, and his head is pounding.  He wants them to stop.  And stop quickly.  With a fling of his mug, he hits the back of one of their heads.  He laughs out heartily, while the mug drops to the floor.  "KEEP YER MOUT SHUT, YA DAMN RUNTS!  I'M TRYIN TA DRINK HERE!"  He motions for another mug from the barmaid, who simply shakes her head in disbelif.  Reluctantly, she goes to get another drink, but upon returning, the 3 men stop her, and grab his drink.  They approach the dwarf, sitting there waiting for his drink, and snicker.  "Here's your drink you drunken goat!" and they proceed to douse him with the contents.  Angered by their stupidity, and not really knowing much of what his actions are, Aligor reaches down, grabs his waraxe in a swift motion, and brings it at the 3 men, to threaten them to leave.  Their faces are then stone, still with horror.  He only laughs, saying, "Git the hell outta here!"  2 of them run away quickly, and he wonders why the third is not running.  With a shrill scream from the barmaid, he realizes that the third can not run, as Aligor's waraxe is embedded deeply into his chest.  With a cough of blood, the youth's life exits his body, covering Aligor with a spray of blood.  He simply sits, watching, kicking the man and telling him to git up.  Then he sits back down and begins to drink again.

*Current:* *Bleed, profusely....*


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 21, 2004)

*Flashback, Ambush*

T’aria struggles not to laugh in his face as the drunken man actually does what she said. Inside, she is laughing nearly uncontrollably. _By Masque’s dagger, this is the most fun I’ve had in a while. I suppose that I better take care of him though, before he sobers up. Pity, I haven’t laughed like that in a while._

“Yes, my disciple, you did that perfectly.” She smiles and walks toward him, stopping a short distance away. [OOC: Adjacent 5’ square.] 
“Now… the question I asked that scum,” she gestures at the downed man, “he didn’t answer.” She frowns at the bleeding man, then looks at her new ‘disciple’ and smiles. “But I am sure that you will be much more helpful. I am looking for an inn.” She describes the inn Shadow mentioned, and the directions to it. “If you can help me, you will be greatly rewarded.”


----------



## Cepter (Sep 22, 2004)

(OOC: Still holding, waiting to see if one of them goes for reinforcements, they leave, or whatever they're going to do)


----------



## Telsar (Sep 22, 2004)

*Flashback, T’aria’s Ambush*

In the dead end alley, the half-demon’s convert seems to have his gaze fixated on his now bloody dagger.  As T’aria’s words sink in his muddled mind, he says “I know where Quentin’s Cubbyhole is… they ran me away from there last month.”  Looking at his ‘friend’ bleeding for just a moment, he then says “I can take ya there, mistress.  Jusht follow me.”  The man leads her through the night down some twisting streets, and eventually brings her to a ramshackle, but large, two-story building on a dark street, with a lantern burning on the porch.  This place doesn’t look very impressive, but perhaps that’s the point.

The man looks at T’aria, his eyes a little less bloodshot.  “Ya said I’d be rewarded… but I know that’s probably a lie.  Why wouldja bother?  But I just hope I been useful enough that you’ll spare me, ma’am.  I could be useful again someday.  Dad used to say ‘Ivan, always mind yer betters’, and since you is a demon, yer definitely that.”  The man stands there, still holding his dagger but in a downward angle, the blood on it dried, clearly awaiting his fate.



*Current, Inside Boone’s Antiques*

After a few minutes, Sunedilar hears a guard say “There, that should keep him alive.  Hey, why do you think this urgrosh of his is glowing like this?”  The other says “No idea, probably magic.  Hmmmm… you know, Modrin didn’t even mention a glowing weapon.  Bet he doesn’t know about it.  We can sell it, get paid a little bonus… that is, if you can keep your mouth shut.”  The other heartily agrees, and shortly thereafter, they drag an unconscious Aligor out through the front door, which they shut behind them.  They leave the corpses of Leeza and Hex, presumably planning to deal with them later.



*On the way to a public stable*

Accalon and Lydia travel a bit farther down the road towards their destination, and then they hear more hooves.  Again hiding, they soon see three mounted guardsman run down the perpendicular street they saw the other three horses on.  The guards are clearly in a hurry, not even looking their direction, perhaps chasing the first three horses.  Accalon and Lydia will have to cross that street in order to reach the stables, but given the guardsmen’s speed and preoccupation, they may not have any problems, unless the guards turn back for some reason.

[Still waiting on Lydia for info on where her horse would be.  And for an idea on what Accalon and Lydia want to do.]



*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

Alicia looks around, but doesn’t see the man she first hurt, the man with the money… he’s apparently long gone.  While Alicia jumps on the cart, the horses pulling it come to a stop from the sudden extra weight, and the man with the crossbow, still at long range, takes a shot at Alicia.  Even though the cart is providing cover, he manages to get a lucky shot and his quarrel scratches the half-ogre’s neck, causing a decent sized wound.

[The guard managed to roll high and hit, doing 7 points of damage.  That was just one round… you said ‘barring the unexpected’, and him managing to shoot you probably wasn’t expected.  He’s still just a little too far away for you to charge him.  Are you still breaking open the cart, or doing something else?]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, HPs: 9/26
1 City Guard, unhurt
(everyone else fled or dead)]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*Lydia left her horse at an inn near the edge of town.*


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 22, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> Alicia looks around, but doesn’t see the man she first hurt, the man with the money… he’s apparently long gone.  While Alicia jumps on the cart, the horses pulling it come to a stop from the sudden extra weight, and the man with the crossbow, still at long range, takes a shot at Alicia.  Even though the cart is providing cover, he manages to get a lucky shot and his quarrel scratches the half-ogre’s neck, causing a decent sized wound.
> 
> ...




Alicia yelps, touching the deep wound incredulously, but realising that there's really nothing she can do she ducks down and proceeds to break open the compartment using her sword for leverage.


----------



## Cepter (Sep 23, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/male Fighter*

Sunedilar nods in silent approval as the guards leave. With his wounds stabilized, Aligor should come around on his own, and woe betide the fool who stands in his way at that moment.

But for now, there are other things to deal with. Sunedilar moves quickly and with purpose, searching the body of Hex and his consort somewhat more thoroughly before going to the box Aligor had mentioned. He glances around the room as he does, looking for anything else that appears valuable and easily portable, all the while keeping an ear out for anyone coming.

(Checking the two bodies, then the box. Nothing too complete, just a bit more than a glance on the corpses. He'll take whatever is in the box, along with anything that looks good in the store that's small enough to carry easily. He doesn't want to look too suspicious. After that, He plans to check the O14 window before making his exit through the Q15 door, assuming the coast is fairly clear)


----------



## Telsar (Sep 23, 2004)

*Current, Inside Boone’s Antiques*

Sunedilar does a quick look over the corpses.  Hex has some nice looking lockpicks on him, as well as a set of keys.  Leeza has her short sword, not looking very valuable, a necklace with a simple chain but an expensive looking gemstone, and a small purse.  The money from her purse and Hex’s money pouch Sunedilar took earlier totals 40 platinum and 100 gold.  Aligor’s box has some standard adventuring equipment, such as rations, silk rope, and a small crowbar, as well as 5 Cure Light Wound potions.

[OOC At least, I think it should be five.  I think Boone bought seven, and Aligor used two. If Fangor remembers differently, please tell me.]

The antique shop itself is full of valuable looking things.  The furniture, vases, rugs and the like, are probably too heavy to carry out of here easily.  But there are three display cases, one with old coins, one with jewelry, and one with some fancy looking knives.  All the cases look easily able to be opened, with no apparent locks.

After Sunedilar grabs whatever he’s interested in [please tell me what that would be], he checks the window, sees no one on the side street, and unlocks and leaves through Boone’s side door.

[Where to next?  Your horse is at the outskirts of the city, where you and Lydia left them.]



*Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*

Alicia tries to force open the panel leading into the cart, but at first, it’s hard to get any leverage.  A crossbow quarrel flies over her head, as she strains again, her hands having tremendous difficulty prying open this well locked cart.  Another quarrel hits the panel near her hand, and finally in frustration, the half-ogre manages to pry the panel open.  Looking inside, she sees 2 closed wooden boxes that are 2 feet square, a small but full money bag, and a number of small empty racks for holding flasks, each similar to what the robed man was carrying his six potions in.  Perhaps finding the loot distracts Alicia as another quarrel hits her, this time in the shoulder.

The green fire that his been bathing the half-ogre, although not injuring her, disappears, but she is still camouflaged; which probably doesn’t help much as the guard is looking directly at her.  As Alicia looks up in anger at the guard, she notices Girdra’s sleet storm is stopping too, and the ice is melting very quickly.  None of the fighters, or the dwarf, seem to be on the street anymore, although the guard firing quarrels at her is still on hand.

[Alicia rolled 3+6+2=11 on her first Strength check, then 4+6+2=12.  Third time rolled 14+6+2=22, made it.  Guard got another hit, for 4 points of damage.]

[Characters by initiative, damage:
Alicia, HPs: 5/26
1 City Guard, unhurt
(everyone else fled or dead)]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 23, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current (later than the Boone fight), near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> Alicia tries to force open the panel leading into the cart, but at first, it’s hard to get any leverage.  A crossbow quarrel flies over her head, as she strains again, her hands having tremendous difficulty prying open this well locked cart.  Another quarrel hits the panel near her hand, and finally in frustration, the half-ogre manages to pry the panel open.  Looking inside, she sees 2 closed wooden boxes that are 2 feet square, a small but full money bag, and a number of small empty racks for holding flasks, each similar to what the robed man was carrying his six potions in.  Perhaps finding the loot distracts Alicia as another quarrel hits her, this time in the shoulder.
> 
> ...




Alicia curses repeatedly as she fails to break open the compartment and when she finally succeeds she cries out in pain as the bolt hits her. The last of her fighting spirit having bled away with the blood from her wounds she grabs the boxes and the money and runs off, down the nearest alley.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Sep 24, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Flashback - T’aria’s Ambush*
> 
> In the dead end alley, the half-demon’s convert seems to have his gaze fixated on his now bloody dagger. As T’aria’s words sink in his muddled mind, he says “I know where Quentin’s Cubbyhole is… they ran me away from there last month.” Looking at his ‘friend’ bleeding for just a moment, he then says “I can take ya there, mistress. Jusht follow me.” The man leads her through the night down some twisting streets, and eventually brings her to a ramshackle, but large, two-story building on a dark street, with a lantern burning on the porch. This place doesn’t look very impressive, but perhaps that’s the point.
> 
> The man looks at T’aria, his eyes a little less bloodshot. “Ya said I’d be rewarded… but I know that’s probably a lie. Why wouldja bother? But I just hope I been useful enough that you’ll spare me, ma’am. I could be useful again someday. Dad used to say ‘Ivan, always mind yer betters’, and since you is a demon, yer definitely that.” The man stands there, still holding his dagger but in a downward angle, the blood on it dried, clearly awaiting his fate.






T’aria dismisses the spell on her headband and puts it back on before following the beggar, sheathing her rapier and taking Shadow’s reins as she moves.

When she gets to the building, she studies it momentarily, trying to match it up with the description the Halfling gave her. As the man speaks, she glances at him.

“What’s your name?” She asks offhandly, not really caring. However, as he continues, she looks at him sharply. She snorts and leans back against the horse that had come up beside her. 

“You are half-right… I was going to send you to meet your god. Many people consider meeting their patron deity a reward.” One hand rests on her rapier’s hilt, leaving the unspoken note that others don’t generally consider _dying_ to do it a reward. She glances with disgust at the dagger, then back at his face. “Sheath that. Since you seem so insightful - for a beggar - I think I have changed my mind.” A calculating smile spreads across her lips. “I will let you live – but, when I return to find you and give you another task, I expect it to be executed immediately. And…” she leans closer to him, eyes narrowed to cruel slits. “Should you talk of me or your actions to the city guard, I will personally see to it that your last remaining moments of life give demon lords nightmares.”

She leans back, and gestures to him carelessly. “Leave me.” She turns to gaze at the building, but keeps one hand on her sword hilt in case he should try anything. _Surprising... even more surprising if he swallows that load of bull._ She chortled mentally. _My lord Masque, have you truly tossed a useful tool in my path?_


----------



## Telsar (Sep 24, 2004)

*Flashback, Quentin’s Cubbyhole*

The beggar says “Ivan, mistress.  My name’s Ivan.”  He almost jumps when he’s told to sheath his dagger, and fumbles with it, putting it away. “I don’t got nothing to say to the guard.  You don’t have to give me nightmares, I won’t say nothin’ to nobody, unless… I guess, if someone scares me more than you done.  But no one’s got reason to… I’m nobody, nothing.  Besides… yer scarier than that demon I saw as a kid… since yer pretty too.  Pretty shouldn’t be dangerous, and since you are… well, that makes it worse.”  Even if T’aria doesn’t follow his logic, he seems to follow his orders well, taking off when he’s told to leave.

[I’m assuming T’aria would now go inside; if not, I’ll edit this next part out.]

Remembering she was told to drop Shadow’s name here [I can’t remember if Shadow actually said that, but she was supposed to have done  ], the half-demon walks up to Cubbyhole’s porch and enters through a rickety door.  Inside, the lobby looks nearly as bad as the outside, with a stained carpet and some tacky paintings of fruit and clowns.  Actually, the clown painting looks almost evil, the men in the picture looking like they're leering at her where ever she moves in the lobby.  At a desk sits a fat, sweaty man reading a book.  Before T’aria can speak to him, she feels something at her foot, and looking down, notices a twelve inch long rat trying to run away from her.



*Current, near Max’s Martial Training School*

Alicia grabs the goodies, and makes for the nearest alley, but the guard takes a shot at her as she does so.  No longer gaining cover from the cart, the half-ogre is lucky as the crossbow bolt whizzes past her arm.  Alicia runs for a bit, then realizes she’s still camouflaged, and might do better moving stealthily.  She hides a bit, next to some bushes, to see if the guard is following, but he doesn’t seem to be; unless of course he’s hiding better than she is.

[So, what would Alicia do next?  No plan was made to reunite with Girdra, unfortunately, although she did mention having business with other people in town before she wants to go with the party to the ruins.  Would Alicia just head back to the campsite on her own?  Go somewhere else?]


----------



## Cepter (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar grabs the coins first, after dumping his current holdings into the largest available pouch. After that, he grabs the knives, tucking them into assorted spots in his belt and boots before grabbing the jewels and putting them in a belt pouch. Satisfied that he has secured most everything available here that will be easily carried, he leaves the shop, making his way back towards the inn where Lydia left her house, hoping to meet up with her there. If not, he will proceed on to the camp site, taking care to avoid as many people as possible.

(If he does not have enough carrying capacity, the jewels will go first, followed by the knives until enough space is freed. He is taking Leeza's purse and necklace, along with Hex's picks and the healing potions from Aligor's box)


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 24, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Current, near Max’s Martial Training School*
> 
> Alicia grabs the goodies, and makes for the nearest alley, but the guard takes a shot at her as she does so.  No longer gaining cover from the cart, the half-ogre is lucky as the crossbow bolt whizzes past her arm.  Alicia runs for a bit, then realizes she’s still camouflaged, and might do better moving stealthily.  She hides a bit, next to some bushes, to see if the guard is following, but he doesn’t seem to be; unless of course he’s hiding better than she is.




Alicia carefully but hurriedly makes her way to the outskirts of the city trough the darkest alleys she can find. She knows that doggies will soon be set to track her and she wants to be far away as quickly as possible. She giggles quietly, occasionally scraping off some blood or guts from her armour and clothing and savouring the rich flavour. Scenes from her last battle, her greatest battle ever, flash by in her memory. The monkey-man falling off the cart split neatly in two, the guard and his horse both exploding in a fountain of gore as she cleaves them both to pieces, the stupid-whore screaming in pain but getting away. "Stupid traitor whores," she growls to herself.
 Stopping in a dark corner she opens the stolen boxes to see what treasure it is she has conquered. She pulls out a potion of Cure Moderate Wounds, drinks it, and then continues on her way. Girdra would know where to find her later.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2004)

*Accalon Darcanda: Human/Male (Unholy Warrior)*

Hiding in the shadows with Lydia Accalon leans in close to her whispering softly into her ear, “You know hiding just makes you look more guilty and if we hide in every shadow we will never make it out of this town…”

Though his words are bold Accalon looks around before he stands up, offering a hand to Lydia in the process, “If I might be so bold to suggest that you follow my lead if someone takes an active interest.”

The strong, but gentle, hand of guidance upon the small of Lydia’s back gives some indication of what Accalon’s lead would be as he smiles reassuringly at her, “Hopefully their will be no need for such a thing…  At least until you can repay me in full.”


----------



## Telsar (Sep 24, 2004)

*Right Outside Boone’s Antiques*

Sunedilar grabs up what’s in the display cases, taking quite a load, but luckily, none of it is very heavy.  He then leaves by the side door, but unfortunately, the moment he crosses the threshold, there is a flash of green light all around him, and he realizes it’s coming from the daggers, coins, and jewelry.  The light fades almost as suddenly as it appeared, but then the warrior notices a faint green mist coming off the items, a mist that smells absolutely horrible, and seems to be clinging to him.  The mist smells as bad as if a dozen skunks had sprayed him, and he almost gags and chokes, but manages to keep his stomach from churning.

[When Aligor thought of taking stuff from here, I gave him an Intelligence roll, which he made,  to realize the owner probably had some way to protect his stuff.  Gave the same roll to Sunedilar, but he rolled 4.  If you were carrying one item, I’d have given a Reflex save to discard it quickly enough, but with how much you took, that wasn’t possible.  Made a Fortitude check to not be nauseated, rolled 13+4=17, success.  No more Fortitude checks will be necessary; once you succeed, you can stomach the smell.]

There’s no one here at the side of the building, but the warrior can hear voices around at the front, probably from the guards and bystanders.  He realizes it won’t take long at all for the wind to carry this scent to them; in fact, he’ll probably be smelled everywhere he goes now.

[Stopping there in case Sunedilar wants to do something differently than head straight for the Inn]

[Cepter, you were the only one not to respond to my last OOC-thread post here ; just wanted you to check it out, so that you know we’re advancing the PCs a level.]


*In a dark alley, in the outskirts of the city*

Alicia finds a good place to stop and hide, in an alley next to a smithy where a lot of loud hammering of metal is going on.  She takes one of the large boxes and opens the clasp on it, but as she does, a sharp needle pops out and pokes her hand, causing slight damage.  She feels just slightly woozy afterwards, although not enough to hinder her.  Inside, she sees padding, surrounding 12 vials of various colored liquids.  They are labeled as follows:

3 potions of Darkvision
2 potions of Cure Light Wounds
1 potion of Bull’s Strength
2 potions of Water Breathing
1 potion of Blur
2 potions of Heroism
1 potion of Magic Fang

After reading all the potions in this one box, Alicia suddenly feels very woozy; her muscles seem to quiver and she has a hard time keeping from shaking.  It’s a very unpleasant sensation, although it doesn’t seem to get any worse… for the moment.  She consumes the Moderate Wound Curative potion she has, and many of her wounds seem to get better, but the quivering remains.

[Alicia took one HP of damage from the needle, hit with poison.  First Fortitude check rolled 16+7=23, success.  One minute later, rolled Fortitude check of 1+7=8, failed.  Lost 5 points of Dexterity from the poison, lowering everything affected by your Dex Mod (such as Initiative, Armor Class, and reflex saves) by 3.  Cure Moderate Wounds healed back 12 points of damage, putting you at 16/26]



*Through the streets of Taeirn*

Accalon leads Lydia past the street where the horses ran past, and no sign of the riders can be seen.  They make their way to the stables where Accalon keeps his horse, and moments later are riding said horse to the inn at the outskirts of town where Lydia’s and Sunedilar’s horses are stabled.

[Not sure if Accalon and Lydia want to do any RPing, before getting back with the others.  In my next post or so, Lydia can get her horse, and then… what?  Head back to camp?  Make some sort of plan?  Give each other info?  Lydia recognized the whores, and Accalon knows about the mission Brie wanted them to do (I can remind you of details if needed).  Unfortunately, as far as Lydia knows, there’s no easy way to find the ruins without Aligor’s map, although you know it’s to the north, beyond the forest.  Just give me an idea about what the plan is.  ]


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 25, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> After reading all the potions in this one box, Alicia suddenly feels very woozy; her muscles seem to quiver and she has a hard time keeping from shaking.  It’s a very unpleasant sensation, although it doesn’t seem to get any worse… for the moment.  She consumes the Moderate Wound Curative potion she has, and many of her wounds seem to get better, but the quivering remains.




"No good, no nono. No good at all." Alicia whispers in a frightened voice, quivering and trembling both from fear and poison. She's not used to being sick, and she doesn't enjoy the sensation. 
After leaning against the wall for a while she gathers her resolve yet again and stumbles onwards towards the camp.


----------



## Cepter (Sep 25, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Cursing himself for greed and stupidity, Sunedilar begins to move rapidly away from the building, staying away from people and keeping hunched, as though he is a beggar in the wrong part of town. As soon as he can, he finds some random refuse to smear along his outer clothes, to further add to his image of poverty (so long as he can do it in a place where no one should notice).

He considers going on to the hotel where Lydia's horse waits, but decides against it, instead moving towards the poorer sections of town and through one of them to the outside, where he can hopefully find a body of water to wash his clothes and skin that is far enough away from town to prevent detection.

(that's pretty much it. The only other thing is that if the items are still misting, he will toss them away at a convienent place, somewhere where he could go in multiple directions, as not to leave too obvious a clue as to his direction. He'll go back to get his horse after cleaning off, if it's feasible)


----------



## Telsar (Sep 26, 2004)

*Through the streets of Taeirn*

Sunedilar continues to reek as he makes his way through the city.  He tries to avoid everyone, but on occasion, from across streets, people can obviously smell him, looking at him with a bit of disgust.  He finds some trash to cover himself with, refuse that might itself smell, but there’s no way for the warrior to know, as he can pretty much only smell himself.  Unfortunately, it’s hard to cover the fact that he’s armored and carrying a number of weapons.

[Rolled Disguise 9.]

At the edge of the city, Sunedilar sees a patrol of 2 mounted guards, luckily before they see him.  He hides beside an old shed, and as they pass, he hears one comment that an animal must have died nearby, and the other recommends leaving quickly and letting the locals have to deal with the carcass rather than them.

[Rolled Hide 13+1=14, they rolled badly on Spot checks.]

South of the city, a river runs to the west, but it gets a lot of traffic from fishing boats.  But the warrior finds a place where a small stream branches off from the river, leading to an overgrown pond.  There, he does his best to clean himself and his equipment and loot.  It’s hard to tell if he’s having much effect, however, as his sense of smell has all but shut down from the assault.  There is no visible mist on the stolen items anymore.

After half an hour, doing the best cleaning he can, Sunedilar decides to return for his horse.  On the way, he decides the smell is still there, but hopefully a little less noticeable.  At the Inn where his horse is, a stablehand notices as he approaches, and grimaces, clearly able to smell something he doesn’t like.  He says “Sir, did you run into a skunk?  You’re going to be disturbing the horses.. and the guests.”


*To the north of the city*

Alicia, woozy and feeling a bit unsteady, makes her way on foot back to camp.  As she reaches the edge of the forest, she notices two riders coming up behind her.  Luckily, she recognizes them, one as the black-haired woman who healed her, and the other, an armored man, one of Brie’s clients who helped fight Ezuvial, the celestial.

Lydia and Accalon both see Alicia at the edge of the forest as well.  After whatever greetings they may have for each other [RP that if you want], they make their way in to camp, finding Gwyn and Alev preparing to make an early lunch.

[All three made Spot checks to notice each other, so no one can hide or easily avoid the other.]


*In a small windowless room*

Aligor, in tremendous pain from his wounds, wakes up screaming.  Which isn’t entirely unusual, only this time, the pain doesn’t fade with a dream.  Looking around, the dwarf realizes he’s in some kind of prison cell.  He’s laying on a dirty mattress on the floor; there’s another mattress on the other side of the room, but no one is on it.  Aligor finds most of his belongings gone: no armor, no money, no weapons.  Just the blood-stained clothes on his back.  The walls are made of stone, and the door appears to be heavy metal.  The only light comes from a small barred window in the door, the flickering of a lantern outside the cell.  From that opening he hears “Shut yer hole, dwarf.  Someone’ll be here to question you in a few hours.  You better rest, or your going to bleed all over the floor, and it would be a shame to make you clean up your own blood.”  Then the voice moves farther from the window, whistling a happy tune as it goes.


----------



## Serpenteye (Sep 26, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *To the north of the city*
> 
> Alicia, woozy and feeling a bit unsteady, makes her way on foot back to camp.  As she reaches the edge of the forest, she notices two riders coming up behind her.  Luckily, she recognizes them, one as the black-haired woman who healed her, and the other, an armored man, one of Brie’s clients who helped fight Ezuvial, the celestial.




Alicia continues wobbling forwards unconcerned, but as the two riders catch up with her she turns to them both in turn and says awkwardly, "Hi, Heal-Woman, Pretty-Man. Uhm, Still healing? Still pretty? Yes, still pretty."
"How's killing?" She grins widely, "I've killed lots and lots of stupid little humans, and a horse."


----------



## Cepter (Sep 26, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunbedilar nods curtly to the stablehand.

"Yes, I did. And I certainly do not wish to offend the guests or animals any more than I need to."

He withdraws a few coins, enough to cover the stabling and a fairly generous amount besides.

"I'll take my horse and go. Bring him out, then take this inside to the innkeeper to pay what I owe. The rest is yours, just move as quickly as you can."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Sep 26, 2004)

Lydia and Accalon return to find Alev standing in a clearing, tossing his dagger across at a crude, and by now well-eaten target made on a tree. He does it in a gamish, undisciplined manner: Killing time, in the absence of anything else to kill.

Glancing over his shoulder, he acknowledges the returning pair with a sort of lazy affection.

"Oh! Back now at last? Did you bring me anything?" Not expecting a response, he continues right into the indignation. "No? Oh. Well, _I_ would have brought you back at least, say, an amusing _hat_, tailored in a whimsical pastiche of the local style and color. At least that."

He lets the blade fly; it lands at the edge of the target.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 28, 2004)

*At an inn at the outskirts of the city*

The stablehand looks very grateful for the coins, and says to Sunedilar, “Of course sir, I’ll be right back with your mount, sir.”  As he stands there waiting, the warrior wonders if perhaps his smell is getting stronger; he definitely smells something strong,  But then he hears someone clearing their throat, and swirling around he sees the source of the new smell: a creature, by it’s height and build, probably a dwarf, covered in thick matted hair that seems to grow from everywhere.  As the creature speaks, he realizes it’s female. “You’ve been sticking your nose somewhere it didn’t belong, didn’t you?  I could smell it from blocks away.  What’s the matter?  The ruins aren’t going to be enough for you, so you had to hit a few shops first?”

The dwarf stands there some 15 feet away, with no visible weapons, although she does have a rather large backpack on.  Before Sunedilar can decide what to do about this character that seems to know so much of his plans and activities, the stablehand comes back with his horse.  The horse snorts, apparently not happy with the smell of either him or the dwarf, who says “Ah good!  I didn’t want to walk back to camp.  Shall we be off?”  The man with Sunedilar’s horse quickly bows to them and retreats back into the stables.



*In a prison cell*

After a few hours of waiting, which feels much longer with nothing to do, Aligor hears someone walking up to his cell door, unlocking and then opening it.  Carrying the lantern from the hallway and coming in the door is Lieutenant Modrin, of the city guard, whom Aligor met the previous day at Brie’s.  He has a sword at his side, sheathed, and is wearing a chain shirt.  He shuts the door again, and the dwarf can hear someone locking it from the other side.  Modrin says cheerily, “Hello again, sorry for the delay, been a busy morning.  Seems the Night of Bloody Terror wasn’t enough, some decided there needed to be some more killing during the daylight hours.  Including you.”  He smiles at Aligor, then says “Is there anything you’d care to volunteer before I get to my questions?”



[Note- I probably won’t have much going on in the forest until Sunedilar gets back there (unless it looks like he won’t make it for some reason), but any RPing and/or planning is fine, including Accalon telling the party about Brie’s mission, if he wants them to know (and if you need me to remind you of the details, what little there were, I will).

And I was waiting on T’aria to make sure she took a room at the Cubbyhole.  If GFA just can’t post, that’s fine; her stuff will probably be very solo for awhile; I just want to make sure she’s not waiting on a post from me.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 28, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *In a prison cell*
> 
> After a few hours of waiting, which feels much longer with nothing to do, Aligor hears someone walking up to his cell door, unlocking and then opening it. Carrying the lantern from the hallway and coming in the door is Lieutenant Modrin, of the city guard, whom Aligor met the previous day at Brie’s. He has a sword at his side, sheathed, and is wearing a chain shirt. He shuts the door again, and the dwarf can hear someone locking it from the other side. Modrin says cheerily, “Hello again, sorry for the delay, been a busy morning. Seems the Night of Bloody Terror wasn’t enough, some decided there needed to be some more killing during the daylight hours. Including you.” He smiles at Aligor, then says “Is there anything you’d care to volunteer before I get to my questions?”



"I only killed that damn Hex and his woman after they killed m'dog!"  Realizing that his wounds are still open and hurting, Aligor simply lays down on the mattress, arms folded behind his head and stares up at the ceiling.  "He was a good mutt!  Damn waste if yer askin me!  Serves them right, wantin me ta take care of some beggar 'n all.  I did nuthin wrong except'n defendin myself and my mutt.  Just ask the man that was there.  He had a longsword, but wasn't in fer the fight.  Just a commoner.  Anyways, what exactly ya want to know?  And I want you ta know that all my things better be accounted fer!"


----------



## Cepter (Sep 28, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar forces back his first reaction, to strike down this too knowledgeable dwarven thing before it can do anything except stench. Attracting more attention would be ill-advised right now, and the creature seemed to have little intent to harm for the moment.

Sunedilar simply swings up onto his horse and indicates for the other to mount as well (since this thing could at least start causing problems if it starts yelling, and it can be blamed for the current odor), moving at a quick trot for the moment towards the forest, carefully avoiding people as much as he can.


----------



## Telsar (Sep 29, 2004)

*Leaving Taeirn*

The female dwarf climbs on to the back of Sunedilar’s horse with surprising agility, and soon they are beyond the city, heading for the forest.  The dwarf clings to Sunedilar a bit closer than she needs to, as she says to him “So, in case you’re wondering, the reason I know you’re a thief is that it’s my magic that protects a few shops in town.  I certainly know the scent of my own spell.  What kind of loot did you make off with?  For a reasonable share, I might just dispel my magic on it, and on you.  50% of your take sounds reasonable to me.  I imagine your leader gets a share too… met her, wonderful lady.”

[Just stopping there in case Sunedilar wants to try to kill her or anything before reaching camp]



*In a prison cell*

Modrin eyes the dwarf carefully, his smile not remotely masking the fact that he’s judging Aligor’s every word.  “To be honest, the witnesses did say that Hectaras and the young lady chased you into the antique shop, which would back up your self-defense claims.  But perhaps if I understood why this rogue wanted you dead so badly… he lost a few men the other night; I take it you were the one responsible?”

After the lieutenant hears Aligor’s answer, he asks a few more questions. [It would take too long to ask each question separately and wait for answers in a PBP format, so I’ll list all his questions now: ]

“What do you know about your companions, the ones who apparently killed a celestial?  Know where I can find them?  Know what they’ve been up to?  Especially the other night, when so many died and were assaulted.  Speaking of which, one of the victims was the Lady Elorelei Tegan; did you have any contact with her that night?  Did any of your companions?”  He’s still smiling, but Aligor can tell he says the next thing through gritted teeth, “Perhaps one of your friends mentioned having a bit of fun with a noble woman.  Showing her a… ahem, good time.  Why, I bet we could forgive all the deaths and damage if you just helped me solve the mystery of who was with her that night.”

“What are your ties to Brie?  You know, the madame at the whorehouse… I had thought she had just hired you for the celestial, but now it seems she has her servants robbing and killing at will through the streets.”

“And one final set of questions: what do you know of this Accalon character in your group?.  Why does he associate with… well, let’s face it, your group is a band of ruffians and thugs.  Of which I’m sure you’re proud, but I’d like to know how he fits in.  I thought he was staying at Brie’s, but he’s not there this morning.”


----------



## Cepter (Sep 29, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

As they enter the woods, Sunedilar stills the horse and slips off, removing the pouch with the jewels from his belt and digging out roughly half of the coins as well. After all, even a disciplined warrior has limits, and the stench is repulsive.

"She is not my leader, merely a fellow traveler. As for the items, they have already proved more trouble than their worth. I'll even throw in the rest of the coins if you tell me how you came by so much knowledge of myself and my compatriots."

He holds the bag out with his left hand, his right hand near his chain but not making contact, just in case the "dwarf" with him should try anything.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 30, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *In a prison cell*
> 
> Modrin eyes the dwarf carefully, his smile not remotely masking the fact that he’s judging Aligor’s every word. “To be honest, the witnesses did say that Hectaras and the young lady chased you into the antique shop, which would back up your self-defense claims. But perhaps if I understood why this rogue wanted you dead so badly… he lost a few men the other night; I take it you were the one responsible?”



"Hex wasn't a rogue, he was a runty little bastard!  The reason he wanted me dead, now that's gonna cost ya!  Make sure my belongin's are returned, ALL OF THEM, when I git outta this place.  As fer Hex, well, to put it simple, we had a little run in.  Just ask Rusty.  Looks like Hex sent some boys to do a man's job.  Two brothers went in, tryin to rough up Rusty and mess with my drinkin.  They called me out, and drew swords on Rusty.  He was unarmed.  Totally dishonorable.  So I did what any dwarf would do.  I evened the odds.  I tried knockin them sensless, with the flat of my axe, but no, they stabbed me.  So I stabbed them back.  I didn't outright kill them, but I lef tthem there to die.  I'm guessin Hex found out, and tried to ambush me.  He couldn't, and we ended in a stale mate, so to say.  Instead of me rippin his head off and his boys takin care of me afterwards, he offered to leave, if I performed a little job.  I took his money, and said I'd think about it.  Well, after a long night uv drinkin, I slept in.  Then that damn runt sent a damn wizard after me!  The nerve of that boy!  Stupid wizard even told me that this little job was a setup ta kill me.  Damn wizard ran off, scared shitless after I put an arrow an inch from his heart!  Anyways, Hex came back, thinkin this little wizard's pet killed me.  He attacked a lady at Boone's and I got my chance to leave.  Hex ran away, behind Boone's.  I went the opposite direction.  But no, the damn rogue sent more men, and that damn woman after me.  They killed my dog!  Poor mutt...  So I ran away, into Boone's to git away.  But no, that damn Hex's stubborn head and the lass cornered me.  Bad choice on their part.  Sent both of them straight to hell, with what I thought was my last breath.  This dwarf ain't gonna die by the likes of that little rat!"  He puffs his chest out a little, showing his proudness of dispatching the likes of Hex and his woman.  The stress is a bit much, as the wounds throb and ache.  He coughs a bit, then lays back down.  He seemingly tells his tale, without regard for the reaction of Mordrin.



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> “What do you know about your companions, the ones who apparently killed a celestial? Know where I can find them? Know what they’ve been up to? Especially the other night, when so many died and were assaulted. Speaking of which, one of the victims was the Lady Elorelei Tegan; did you have any contact with her that night? Did any of your companions?” He’s still smiling, but Aligor can tell he says the next thing through gritted teeth, “Perhaps one of your friends mentioned having a bit of fun with a noble woman. Showing her a… ahem, good time. Why, I bet we could forgive all the deaths and damage if you just helped me solve the mystery of who was with her that night.”



"Companions?  COMPANIONS?!?  Those bastards left me high and dry to deal with that damn ambush by myself!  And a celestial?  What the hell you talkin about?  You mean that thing at Brei's?  Well, I don't know what happened there, as when I arrived, they had pretty much taken care fo that thing.  My damn axe was clean of his blood.  I don't know what they were up to that night, but from the looks of it, they wanted outta town quickly!  They ran at the first chance they got!  And as fer this Lady person, I never even heard of her.  Who was she?  I only deal with battles that are worthy.  No killin ladies.  Hex's tramp was another story, as she stabbed me first.  I don't know about the others, as I left after you showed up at Brei's.  Went straight to sleep, I did.  All the deaths and damage I did was only to those that attacked me or threatened me first.  Your mystery is as much a mystery to me as well."



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> “What are your ties to Brie? You know, the madame at the whorehouse… I had thought she had just hired you for the celestial, but now it seems she has her servants robbing and killing at will through the streets.”



"Brei?  Nah, I didn't know who the employer was fer the job I was offered.  An old friend, Sunny, let me in on some work.  Said it was retreivin some lost women.  Easy 'nuff fer the likes of me.  Turns out that celestial thing was the culprit, and the others took care of him as I said.  I never met the others, but some of them look like the likes ta do all that stuff that night.  I may be a killer, but only ta those that deserve it!  I ain't workin fer her.  And what do ya mean runnin around killen and robbin?  What else's happened?  How's Boone?  He's the only one I trust these days.  And Rusty, fer as far as I can throw him."



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> “And one final set of questions: what do you know of this Accalon character in your group?. Why does he associate with… well, let’s face it, your group is a band of ruffians and thugs. Of which I’m sure you’re proud, but I’d like to know how he fits in. I thought he was staying at Brie’s, but he’s not there this morning.”



"My band?  Hell no!  Ruffians and thugs are not the right words.  Hell, I don't even know them at all.  I just met with Sunny and the man with glasses.  Can't remember his name though.  Damn guy just sat damn in the fight with Hex.  Scared to fight fer his life!  He's the one that caused the stale mate, otherwise, we woulda took care of Hex that night!  Nah, I don't know the others.  That damn woman seemed to be the bossy one though.  But then again, they coulda all been the boss.  Good riddin's if ya ask me!  Hope they git lost fer all I care!"  He seems a bit outta breath, talking his head off.  He doesn't care for trying to get around the questions, and answers them openly.  After all, he did what he thought was ok in his mind.  As twisted as it is...  

"Now fer my questions.  Where's all my stuff?  Has Boone come by?  I wanna talk wit him.  And my mutt.  Just make sure his carcass doesn't go to the rats on the streets.  I got coin enough ta giv'm a grave.  Worthless mutt deserves that at least."  He calms himself when he thinks of Bane.  It was his partner so to speak.  His faithful, at times, mutt whom he could talk to and not worry about talking back or arguing.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 1, 2004)

*Just inside the forest north of Taeirn*

The female dwarf grabs the offered bag and checks out Sunedilar’s loot.  “Ah, this jewelry is pretty old.  Coins too… you must have hit old Boone’s.”  She chuckles a bit “He is really going to be upset.  He used to run a thieves’ guild, I think; even though he gave it up, he’ll probably try and retaliate.  Good thing we’ll be leaving here, then.  And how do I know so much?  I could say I’m all-knowing and wise beyond my looks, “, she cackles a bit, apparently amusing herself, “but the fact is I was spying on you guys at your camp, before you went into town.  You’d damaged my wicker man, so I knew there were intruders in my forest.  But this loot, and all I managed to make in town with your leader’s help, has more than made up for a little intrusion.  So I can forgive.”  She waves her hands a bit and yells something in some obscure language, and Sunedilar can once again see the green mist coming off the loot, and from him, but it seems to dissipate, and soon the warrior only smells his new dwarven ‘friend’, and not himself.  “So… did you get the map to the ruins?  If not, I have a rough idea where they are, but a map sure would help.”

Both head deeper into the forest, and unless Sunedilar decides to strike the dwarf down on the way [in which case I’ll edit this], they soon reach camp and find a good number of the party.  When the dwarf sees Alicia, she smiles big and says “My dear!  I’m so glad you made it out alive!  Hope you got some decent potions, because I made a killing selling those warriors you almost killed my own concoctions.”



*In a prison cell*

Modrin watches Aligor carefully as he answers his questions.  In response, the lietenant says “As for Lady Tegan, she’s the widow of one of our ambassadors, who was close to the king.  So you can imagine the pressure I’m under to solve that one.  The only problem I have with your story is, I’ve talked with this Rusty, and he never mentioned you.  Talked to Boone as well, and he said he didn’t know you, just mentioned that one of Hectaras’ men must have made off with some of his stuff, since some valuables from his display cases went missing.  But the culprit should be easy enough to track. I imagine your two ‘friends’ just didn’t want the hassle of admitting they knew you.“

The cell door opens, and a young man in a robe enters.  The man looks warily at Aligor, and Modrin says “Ah, Ernest, our resident cleric of St. Cuthbert.  Would you be so kind as to offer our ‘guest’ a bit of healing?”  The man looks the dwarf up and down and says “You know I don’t heal killers.  I understand he killed a woman today, and the Captain of the Guard won’t be pleased if…”  Modrin interrupts him, saying gruffly “The dwarf acted in self-defense, and when the captain isn’t here, you’ll do as I say. And when you’re done, there’s the body of a poor dog who got caught up in the fighting today… perhaps you can see to it that he gets a proper burial”  The young man grumbles, casts a healing spell on Aligor, and turns to leave saying “The church won’t tolerate this much longer; you’re not as important as you think you are.”

[Aligor is healed, giving him 17/37 HPs]

After the cleric leaves, Modrin says to Aligor “So, you’re under the impression this group left town, hmmm?  I guess that’s possible… the other killings today were performed by some sort of hulking monster with a greatsword… sounded like Brie’s bouncer to me.  But, I believe you, if there’s some master plan of mayhem here, I don’t think they’ve let you in on it.  So, you can just rest here a couple days until the magistrate is ready to see you, and I’ll tell him my opinion and you’ll probably be let go.”

Modrin moves in closer to the dwarf, and speaks quietly “Of course, there’s another option.  If I were to happen to forget to lock that door, why, you could just leave here.  You’d probably have no problem finding your belongings in the room at the end of the hall.  The only problem of course is, escaping guard custody is a crime itself.  Once it was noticed you were gone, I’d have to scour the city for you; the only way you’d be safe is if you left town.  For good.”

He steps back and says in a more normal tone “So a few days won’t be that hard on you.  I’ll have a meal sent to you in a few hours.  And eventually, the magistrate will have this all resolved for you.  Now, unless there’s anything else you wish to tell me, I still have an ogrish woman to get my hands on.”


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 1, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Just inside the forest north of Taeirn*
> When the dwarf sees Alicia, she smiles big and says “My dear!  I’m so glad you made it out alive!  Hope you got some decent potions, because I made a killing selling those warriors you almost killed my own concoctions.”




Alicia laughs happily, picks Girdra up from the horse and hugs her. "You made killing, I did killing, we're going to go killing again. Fun, Fun." She tosses the dwarf gently a couple of times then sets her down on the ground. 
"We're just waiting now," she says in a bored tone of voice and turns to Lydia. "But maybe now is time to go," she finishes sharply. "Almost all are here, and the man-dwarf in prison."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 1, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Modrin moves in closer to the dwarf, and speaks quietly “Of course, there’s another option. If I were to happen to forget to lock that door, why, you could just leave here. You’d probably have no problem finding your belongings in the room at the end of the hall. The only problem of course is, escaping guard custody is a crime itself. Once it was noticed you were gone, I’d have to scour the city for you; the only way you’d be safe is if you left town. For good.”
> 
> He steps back and says in a more normal tone “So a few days won’t be that hard on you. I’ll have a meal sent to you in a few hours. And eventually, the magistrate will have this all resolved for you. Now, unless there’s anything else you wish to tell me, I still have an ogrish woman to get my hands on.”



Grateful for the healing, Aligor looks at Mordrin, and grins.  "Me thinks you are tryin ta test me.  As fer another crime, I guess its too easy of a crime.  Nah, besides, looks like those others left me fer a reason.  And if'n I left, what then?  I sure as hell ain't a lookin fer the likes of ones that back down from a fight.  No matter what kinda warrior, there's still a code.  And they broke it.  As fer me, I guess you could say I got a bit used ta the food here.  Besides, its free.  Nuthin wrong with that.  No sir, I will just stay right here and wait fer the magistrate.  I did nuthin wrong...THIS TIME."

Aligor lays back down on the mattress and rubs his bruises.  Feeling the cut on his neck, he simply chuckles.  "Damn.  That's gonna be a nice scar!"

OOC - Well, as his intentions are rightly fulfilled in his eyes, Aligor is content with getting a few days of free food and rest.  IF he gets out of this jail, he will seek out Boone, and see if there's a job he wants done.  Those are his intentions, for now.  Don't worry about the others and Aligor, as a dwarf holds a grudge for a long time.....


----------



## Telsar (Oct 4, 2004)

*In the forest north of Taeirn*

Girdra, the dwarf, tries to hug Alicia back, but the difference in size makes it difficult.  Also, she seems a bit dizzy from Alicia’s affections, but once she’s got her wits back, she says “I’ve got nothing keeping me here, so your right, we should go.  And if you guys don’t have a map, we’ll just have to trust in my keen instincts to find the place.”  She chortles a bit at that, apparently a private joke only meant for her.  “Where we should start searching is about a week’s travel from here, and hopefully will be far enough away to keep the city guard from looking for us.”  She pokes Sunedilar in the ribs and says “We wouldn’t want that, now would we?  So, is everyone ready to go?”

[In a day or so, if no responses, I’ll just assume the answer is yes.   A quick reminder to Serpenteye: you only opened one of the potion boxes, there were two.  Of course, the first one was trapped.]


*In a prison cell*

Modrin actually seems a bit disappointed that Aligor didn't seem interested in his escape option.  In a few hours after Modrin’s departure, Aligor hears noise in the hallway.  Then the door opens and two new individuals are apparently thrown in by a guard.  The new prisoners reek of alcohol, reminding the dwarf that he probably won’t get any while he’s staying here.  The men shout at the guard as the door is closed and locked “Ya can’t do thish to us!  We wuz jus’ fightin’.  Can’t blame a man fer fightin’!”  Aligor has been around a lot of drunks in his life, and maybe it’s because he’s sober now, but the way these two are acting doesn’t seem quite right.  The dwarf thinks these two might just be acting, not really drunk.  Once the guard moves away from the door, the two quiet down, and sit together on the other mattress.  One says “Dwarf, we don’t want to fight ya or nuthin’, just stay on yer own side of the room.  What they got you locked in here fer?”

[Aligor rolled Sense Motive 17]


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 4, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *In the forest north of Taeirn*
> 
> Girdra, the dwarf, tries to hug Alicia back, but the difference in size makes it difficult.  Also, she seems a bit dizzy from Alicia’s affections, but once she’s got her wits back, she says “I’ve got nothing keeping me here, so your right, we should go.  And if you guys don’t have a map, we’ll just have to trust in my keen instincts to find the place.”  She chortles a bit at that, apparently a private joke only meant for her.  “Where we should start searching is about a week’s travel from here, and hopefully will be far enough away to keep the city guard from looking for us.”  She pokes Sunedilar in the ribs and says “We wouldn’t want that, now would we?  So, is everyone ready to go?”
> 
> [In a day or so, if no responses, I’ll just assume the answer is yes.   A quick reminder to Serpenteye: you only opened one of the potion boxes, there were two.  Of course, the first one was trapped.]




"Yes, go. We killed many, many men and they will send many men to get us. Must go."

Alicia suddenly remembers the second box of potions, she looks at it carefully and attempts to break it open by twisting it's hinges off, avoiding the lock and the presumed trap entirely.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 4, 2004)

"I am quite ready to go whenever our hostess is..." Lydia says politely, shaking her head mentally at Alicia.  _Amazing creature, she finds a new master within a day of losing her old one..._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 4, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *In a prison cell*
> 
> Modrin actually seems a bit disappointed that Aligor didn't seem interested in his escape option. In a few hours after Modrin’s departure, Aligor hears noise in the hallway. Then the door opens and two new individuals are apparently thrown in by a guard. The new prisoners reek of alcohol, reminding the dwarf that he probably won’t get any while he’s staying here. The men shout at the guard as the door is closed and locked “Ya can’t do thish to us! We wuz jus’ fightin’. Can’t blame a man fer fightin’!” Aligor has been around a lot of drunks in his life, and maybe it’s because he’s sober now, but the way these two are acting doesn’t seem quite right. The dwarf thinks these two might just be acting, not really drunk. Once the guard moves away from the door, the two quiet down, and sit together on the other mattress. One says “Dwarf, we don’t want to fight ya or nuthin’, just stay on yer own side of the room. What they got you locked in here fer?”
> [Aligor rolled Sense Motive 17]



Sensing something wrong with this picture, Aligor grins.

Looks like perhaps they have another agenda here!  Been too quiet anyways.  Let's have some fun with this!

He looks over each man, and what they are wearing.  He checks their hands, their clothes, their shoes and such.  He wants to see if they have their boots soaked in liquid, as being drunk would have had a few spills on them.  He is a very knowledgable person in drinking and its effects, so he would know a drunk person or not.  After a few seconds getting this info, he decides that they have another agenda.  Perhaps Hex has some loyal followers that want to exact revenge.  No matter to him, as he is content with what he did.  Although, he is unarmed, as well as they are.  He curses his luck right now, as these two don't seem right to him.

He then looks at the men, saying, "They think I had me way with some lady.  Some widow of an ambassador.  I told them it wasn't me, but they won't believe me.  Damn bastards!"  [ooc - It's the truth!!!]

He looks around the cell, trying to get an idea of what he can use as a weapon and what he can use as a shield.  He has seated himself at the edge of the mattress, with his hands firmly gripping the mattress edge.  He is ready for them to attack, if they are indeed Hex's men.  If they charge him, then he will ready an action to scream for the guards, yelling "MORDRIN!" while pulling the mattress between himself and them, with his back against the railing.  That should afford him a few seconds to devise a plan...


----------



## Telsar (Oct 6, 2004)

*In a prison cell*

Aligor looks at the men carefully.  Both are rather plainly dressed, simple cloth shirts and drab, leather pants.  Their shoes look completely dry.  They carry no obvious weapons, but of course, more than likely, such things would have been taken from them before they were thrown in here.  In the search for a weapon of his own to use, the dwarf comes up empty… there is nothing in the room besides themselves, their clothes, and the two mattresses.

One looks at Aligor curiously. “I heard about that, a lady being assaulted.  Part of what they called the Night of Bloody Terror.”  His voice is oddly no longer slurred.  “Lots of terrible things happened that night.”  The two men look at each other, like there’s some sort of secret communication going on, and then the man continues. “People dying in the streets.  Even a death at a ladies’ boarding house.  You know anything about that?”

Before he can answer, the door opens, and a guard brings in three trays, with bread, a simple stew, and a cup of water on each.  He passes these out, and Aligor realizes he hasn’t eaten in awhile.  The man who was talking a moment ago goes back to his slurred speech, talking to the guard “When ya going to let ush outta here?  It was jusht a mistake, those fes… festa… festival workers was gonna make our bar close for a week!”  The guard grunts at him “You and the other dozen drunk trouble-makers can just wait.  When you sober up, if you can pay the fine, you’ll be free to go.”  The guard soon leaves, and Aligor thinks the serving trays might make a halfway decent bashing weapon.


*North of Taeirn*

Alicia tries to grab hold of the hinges on the second box, and can’t seem to get a good grip with her large fingers.

[Gave Alicia 3 Str checks of 2+6=8, and 5+6=11, and 7+6=13, none of which were good enough to break the strongly-made box.  Three tries are enough to say the box simply won’t open that way.]

Girdra will draw a rough map in the dirt, and most of the PCs know the general terrain of the area to figure out what she’s depicting.  She says “We could take the road north, but it’s a bit out of our way, and we really don’t want people seeing us and mentioning so in Taeirn.  Unless, of course, you plan to kill everyone we meet.”  She laughs a bit, then suddenly stops, adding “Oh wait… you might.  Well, it’s still better to not take the road. We’re heading for the area where the Relink plains meets the Norenal Steppe, and we’ll have to cross the Glind River; shouldn’t be too difficult… if you can swim.”  She smiles at another of her private jokes.

[I would have already set you guys out, but we should find out what Alicia does about her difficult box first.   I’m including a simple map.  Since I have no skill at making terrain maps, I stole this from some website, and cloned out the original text, which will probably be obvious upon close inspection.  Not sure where the map originally comes from, maybe a video game, but just ignore that if you recognize it.  I just chose it because it didn’t disagree with how I pictured things.  You are currently in the small, unnamed forest north of Taeirn, and you’ll be heading to the Norenal Steppe in the northwestern corner of the map.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 6, 2004)

"If the river is fast enough to be difficult, we should take the bridge.  It's a simple enough matter to follow the road from five miles west, and only return to it at the river."


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 6, 2004)

"People build bridges for a reason," Alev adds, in apparent agreement. "If we aren't too good to go wading through muck, what _are_ we too good for?"

He sets about neatly packing what things he has which are not already neatly packed, fussing at the world...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

"My horse can easily carry me across, if necessary, if the river isn't too swift," Lydia remarks, saddling up for the journey.

*Lydia will prefer to ride in the middle of the party whenever possible.*


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 6, 2004)

Alicia ignores the conversation, cursing quietly to herself about the "stupid box" as she keeps failing to open it. As the rest of the party prepares to leave she puts the box down on the ground and tries to wedge it open with her sword. If that fails she will begin to saw at the lock with her blade, carefully at first and then with greater force. If that fails she will let out a cry of rage and hack at the box savagely until it's broken open (RA/PA).


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *In a prison cell*
> 
> Aligor looks at the men carefully. Both are rather plainly dressed, simple cloth shirts and drab, leather pants. Their shoes look completely dry. They carry no obvious weapons, but of course, more than likely, such things would have been taken from them before they were thrown in here. In the search for a weapon of his own to use, the dwarf comes up empty… there is nothing in the room besides themselves, their clothes, and the two mattresses.
> 
> One looks at Aligor curiously. “I heard about that, a lady being assaulted. Part of what they called the Night of Bloody Terror.” His voice is oddly no longer slurred. “Lots of terrible things happened that night.” The two men look at each other, like there’s some sort of secret communication going on, and then the man continues. “People dying in the streets. Even a death at a ladies’ boarding house. You know anything about that?”



_Hmm, maybe not Hex's men after all. Perhaps another group has interest in what's happened lately._



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> Before he can answer, the door opens, and a guard brings in three trays, with bread, a simple stew, and a cup of water on each. He passes these out, and Aligor realizes he hasn’t eaten in awhile. The man who was talking a moment ago goes back to his slurred speech, talking to the guard “When ya going to let ush outta here? It was jusht a mistake, those fes… festa… festival workers was gonna make our bar close for a week!” The guard grunts at him “You and the other dozen drunk trouble-makers can just wait. When you sober up, if you can pay the fine, you’ll be free to go.” The guard soon leaves, and Aligor thinks the serving trays might make a halfway decent bashing weapon.



Eating with his offhand, which appears to make him appear a little drunk as well, Aligor begins to eat. His hunger must be quenched. His other hand, although appearing to balance the tray, is indeed holding it in a manner that would quickly be turned into bashing these men. 

"Brei's? I heard there was sumthin there. Sum creature or thing that started tearin up the place. When I got there, it was pretty much over wit. Why do you ask?" He sits waiting for their response, realizing full well that there is something here not adding up. He reaches for his cup of water, taking a sip, but not swallowing it yet. he has an action ready to bash the first man to attack him, if they don't buy his side of the story. After all, he is actually telling the partial truth, as the others dealt with the creature, while he tried to flank the thing.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 7, 2004)

*North of Taeirn*

While the party packs up to leave, Alicia continues with her stubborn box.  She tries to wedge the box open, but it refuses.  Sawing at the lock with her sword doesn’t seem to have much effect at all, and in frustration, Alicia attacks the container repeatedly, until shards of wood start flying.  Also flying is a needle that pops out of box’s lock, and whizzes past Gwyn’s head, just missing him.

[Another Str check gives 6+6=12, failed.  Sawing with a tool not really designed to saw with doesn’t work.  I knew damaging the box would eventually break it, so no rolls needed.  Happenstance roll for the poison needle to hit someone at random almost succeeded.]

After the half-demon’s response to almost being poisoned [RP it if you like], Alicia finds 7 more potions in what remains of the second box, and 5 broken flasks; probably broken in her assault on the box.  The intact containers are labeled as follows:
2 potions of Endure Elements
1 potion of Mage Armor
2 potions of Moderate Wound Curative
1 potion of Serious Wound Curative
1 potion of Superior Fire Resistance.


Soon, the party is ready to leave; everyone on horseback except for Alicia.  Girdra, the odorous dwarf, rides with Sunedilar if he allows it.  They exit the forest, and follow around it’s eastern edge, eventually traveling north, parallel to the major road.  During the day’s travel over the plains, Gwyn, ever watchful [and the only PC with ranks of Spot], thinks something may have started following the party.  When he glimpses it, it’s far in the distance behind them, appearing to be something roughly human sized, but traveling on all fours.  But he only sees it momentarily… one minute it’s there, the next, it’s gone.  It might just be a simple animal, attracted by the party’s scent and movement.  A closer look would be required to be sure, and if it is just an animal, it would probably be spooked by any movement towards it.

[Gwyn rolled Spot 14+6=20]



*In a prison cell*

One of the men say “A creature or thing, eh?”  His tone is nonchalant, but Aligor notices the man’s knuckles are white from the strength with which he’s gripping his tray.  “I just heard the guards calling what happened there a murder.  They don’t usually call it that for a creature.”  The other man interrupts him, saying “My friend was just asking since, well, I’m sure you know it’s a brothel.  We just want to make sure it’s safe there before we pay a visit.”  Both men watch the dwarf carefully, as carefully as he is watching them.  Then before they start to eat, both men bow their heads and begin to mutter something softly.  Whether it’s a prayer or a spell, Aligor can’t be sure.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 7, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *North of Taeirn*
> 
> [Another Str check gives 6+6=12, failed.  Sawing with a tool not really designed to saw with doesn’t work.  I knew damaging the box would eventually break it, so no rolls needed.  Happenstance roll for the poison needle to hit someone at random almost succeeded.]
> 
> ...




Alicia stares at the broken flasks angrily, but says nothing. She picks up the undamaged potions, puts them in her pack, and heads out with the others.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 7, 2004)

*Aligor Thunderaxe - Fighter/Barbarian*

"Hell, my dog was murdered and it was a damn mutt!  Still doesn't make a difference of animal, thing or person."  He readies a bash if the men attack.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 8, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> Remembering she was told to drop Shadow’s name here [I can’t remember if Shadow actually said that, but she was supposed to have done  ], the half-demon walks up to Cubbyhole’s porch and enters through a rickety door. Inside, the lobby looks nearly as bad as the outside, with a stained carpet and some tacky paintings of fruit and clowns. Actually, the clown painting looks almost evil, the men in the picture looking like they're leering at her where ever she moves in the lobby. At a desk sits a fat, sweaty man reading a book. Before T’aria can speak to him, she feels something at her foot, and looking down, notices a twelve inch long rat trying to run away from her.




T’aria jerks away from the rat, snarling in disgust. _Oh, *this* looks like a good place to stay! I just hope I am right with my guess about them wanting to lie low...._
She walks up to the counter with only one glare in the direction of the painting. _Possibly people on the other side, watching through eyeholes… I remember something similar at the Guild back home._

She leans against the counter and raps her knuckles against it, drawing the man’s attention from his book. “A friend tells me that you rent rooms.” She glances around the place again, checking for anyone nearby who might overhear. _Well, see what I can see before I drop Shadow’s name… might be interesting to see how they treat ‘outsiders’ – and if this is a setup, I want to feel this guy out before I tip him off...._


----------



## Telsar (Oct 12, 2004)

*Flashback, Quentin’s Cubbyhole*

The sweaty man looks T’aria up and down.  “Someone recommended here, and is your ‘friend’?  OK.  We just got one room left, since the ass that was renting it went and died in there this morning.  And owing me a week’s rental too.  At least, I think the city guard cleared his body out of there… if not, you can just dump it in the hall.  It’ll cost you a gold per night.”

The half-demon looks around, and listens carefully, and the only signs of observation that she can be sure of, besides the man of course, is a rat, possibly the same one that scurried over her foot, hiding behind a wilted potted plant, and watching her carefully.

The man continues talking to her, practically warning her away from here. “You new in town?  If you’re looking for a room in this part of the city, you’re probably hiding out from someone.  I don’t need no trouble around here, missy.  If someone’s looking for you, you better tell me now.  And it’s going to cost you extra to not tell the guard, or bounty hunter, or ex-boyfriend or whoever shows up for you, exactly where to find you.”



*Traveling north*

Gwyn decides that an animal following the party isn’t all that unusual… might even be a pet of Girdra the dwarf, since he presumes she’s a druid.  The party travels for the rest of the day, then that night they encamp near a small grove of trees.  The night passes uneventfully, although Gwyn still thinks that animal might be nearby.  But everyone takes turns on watch, and whatever it is never tries to confront the group.

The next morning, they head out again, continuing north, and by the end of the second day’s travel, as the sun is about an hour from setting, they reach the edge of a cliff, below which is the Glind River, a 200 foot wide, fast-flowing torrent of water.  Knowing the road they’ve been moving parellel to leads to a bridge, they follow the cliffs east until they find the road, and a large structure that crosses over the river, some 70 feet below.  The bridge is made of stone, and looks sturdy, but is only about 20 feet wide.  This narrowness, and how far it is down to the river itself (70’), is probably going to spook the mounts.  The party will have to do some coaxing to get their mounts to cross it.

[Getting the horses to cross requires a Ride check if you’re riding, Handle Animal if you’re leading it on foot]

On each side of the bridge’s entrance is a 4 foot high pedastal, each with a statue of a rather demonic looking gargoyle.


*In a prison cell*

The two men finish their meal, their words apparently just a prayer before eating.  One says “Your… dog was murdered?  I heard something about some special dogs being found dead in the street, cut in two by a huge blade.  Is that how your dog died?  You know who did it?”  The other man elbows the first, saying “He said it was a mutt.  There’s no connection, Edric.”

After Aligor responds to the man’s question, he continues to be ready for an attack, but it never comes.  A couple hours later, noises at the door can be heard, and a guard enters, saying “Centris, Edric, you two are free to go.  Someone paid your fines.”  The two men rise, and Edric says to Aligor “Sorry about your dog, dwarf.  Hope you don’t have to stay here too long.  You seemed kind of tense the whole time; if you want to learn how to find some peace, we could…” Centris interrupts him, glaring at him, saying “We can’t do anything.  We’ve got our own problems to deal with.”  With that, the two leave.

Aligor gets some rest, and has another meal.  And gets some more rest, and dreams of Hectaras cutting Bane in two, although when he awakens he remembers it was actually one of his men who killed the dog.  A man who wasn’t there in that final fight for some reason; he must have ran off.  It begins to be hard to judge time, since there are no windows leading outside, impossible to tell day from night, but eventually the door opens and Lieutenant Modrin is there, saying “The magistrate’s ready to see you.”

In short order, Aligor is allowed to washen up (if he wants) and Modrin then takes him to a room with a rather important looking elf, dressed in a long gray robe.  The elf doesn’t even look up at him, just reads a piece of parchment, and says loudly “You are charged with the murder of a number of individuals over the last few days.”  In a bored tone, he asks, “How do you plead?”


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 12, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The elf doesn’t even look up at him, just reads a piece of parchment, and says loudly “You are charged with the murder of a number of individuals over the last few days.” In a bored tone, he asks, “How do you plead?”



"If'n yer talkin about those two brothers, they attacked first.  I tried ta knock em out and leave em be, but then they cut me.  I had to defend myself and they fell tp my blade.  As fer that good fer nuthin Hex and his woman, they had it comin'!  They killed my mutt!  Then they tried to kill me.  Pretty damn near did!"  He looks around  at Mordrin, and then says slowly, "I was defendin myself.  Same as you would've done if someone attacked you.  That's all.  Besides, with Hex gone, I see that as doin you a favor.  Considerin he was tryin to muscle his way around town and all.  So as fer the ones I killed, they were all enemies of you as well."

_Damn jail.  Bein sober sucks!  Wish I had me a drink righ now.  Maybe I'll stop by Rusty's if I git outta this one and git me a drink._


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 13, 2004)

"Dwarf, is the beast following us your friend?  If it is, you might want to introduce us nice and peacably, so none of us get a little bow-happy."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Lydia looks at the narrow crossing dobutfully, and considers her options as Gwyn inquires of the dwarf.*

"It would be best to know, things have been rather unsettled lately.  Who is following us?" Lydia asks gently, finally deciding she will have better luck riding her horse across.

[OOC - Lydia will go for a Ride check when it's called for.]


----------



## Telsar (Oct 13, 2004)

*In the magistrate’s office*

The elf snorts a bit, then says to Aligor “If someone attacked me, I have far less barbaric ways of making sure they never cause harm again besides murder.  The laws concerning death caused through weapon use are quite clear and…”  Modrin interrupts saying calmly “But he acted in self-defense, against known criminals.  And I believe he was being manipulated, so perhaps, just this once…”

The elf sighs and looks at Modrin.  There’s apparently some kind of silent communication between the men, in how their gazes are leveled at each other.  Then the elf says “Very well.  For your crimes, you are hereby sentenced to one month’s service to the city.  Modrin here will find something appropriate, and if you fail to meet the service requirements, you will be incarcerated.  Do you understand?”

After Aligor gives his answer, Modrin takes him from the room, saying “Sorry about that.  He’s a real stickler… never lets anyone get away without some punishment.  And besides, this is a good opportunity for me… I still have to clear out Hex’s lair,  probably full of traps and whatnot.  You can help with that.”  He stops to smile at the dwarf “Unless of course working for the guard offends you.  In that case, you’ll get locked up again, unless you flee town.  Not really worth our effort to track you down if you did.”  Aligor realizes this is the second time the lieutenant has suggested he leave town.

Modrin takes Aligor to a room in the prison, which contains a number of locked cabinets.  He takes out a key, opens one, and reveals all of Aligor’s equipment they have stored.  His armor, and normal weapons and equipment are all there, but unfortunately, his urgrosh, and the contents of his box that Boone had got for him, are all missing.



*At the Glind River Bridge*

Gwyn sees the beast hundreds of feet behind the party.  At this distance, all he can tell about it is the color of it’s hide, a yellowish-brown.  As he asks Girdra the dwarf about it, it disappears from view, so when she turns to look, she says “What have you been drinking?  Whatever it is, quit hogging it and pass it around.  I don’t see anything.  And no animal from my forest would have followed us.”

[The party can choose to do something about their follower, cross the bridge, or whatever they want.  I’m not saying what difficulty is needed on the Ride or Handle Animal check, but if there are no distractions, taking 10 is possible.  Of course, it’s possible taking 10 isn’t good enough, and/or there might wind up being distractions.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 13, 2004)

"The creature is yellowish-brown, walks on four legs, about the size of a man.  If it's not the dwarf's, I doubt it's friendly, and I'd rather not cross such a bridge until we know we're safe."  Gwyn pulls out his bow and strings it, scanning the underbrush for the beast.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 13, 2004)

"Another stupid puppy," Alicia walks up towards Gwyn. "Ezyvileay haunts us still." She brandishes her sword, sneering down the trail. "I'll kill it again."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 13, 2004)

Aligor simply sneers at Mordrin's comment about running away. "I'm no coward to work!" Looking over his belongings, he suddenly realizes that his Urgrosh is missing. Turning to Mordrin, he quickly says, "Where the hell is my Urgrosh? Who the hell took it? Damn theive's! They're gonna pay fer this!" He realizes that his anger is rising, and knows this isn't the time or the place. 

"Git me back my Urgrosh Mordrin! If it was Hex's men that took it, then I will clean out their place and give it a new wash of red! But if yer guards had anything to do wit this. They better run fer the hills!"

Gathering his stuff, he turns to Mordrin again. "I wanna talk wit Boone. Am I gonna be on a leash or what?"

OOC - He also checks for the map.  Is it still here as well?


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 14, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> The sweaty man looks T’aria up and down. “Someone recommended here, and is your ‘friend’? OK. We just got one room left, since the ass that was renting it went and died in there this morning. And owing me a week’s rental too. At least, I think the city guard cleared his body out of there… if not, you can just dump it in the hall. It’ll cost you a gold per night.”
> 
> The half-demon looks around, and listens carefully, and the only signs of observation that she can be sure of, besides the man of course, is a rat, possibly the same one that scurried over her foot, hiding behind a wilted potted plant, and watching her carefully.
> 
> The man continues talking to her, practically warning her away from here. “You new in town? If you’re looking for a room in this part of the city, you’re probably hiding out from someone. I don’t need no trouble around here, missy. If someone’s looking for you, you better tell me now. And it’s going to cost you extra to not tell the guard, or bounty hunter, or ex-boyfriend or whoever shows up for you, exactly where to find you.”





T’aria looks back at him, green eyes reflecting slight amusement at his attempts to warn her off. “Oh, no, I want Shadow to find me – otherwise she wouldn’t have told me to come here.” She watches for his reaction, readying herself to draw her rapier should this prove to be a setup.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 14, 2004)

*Flashback, Quentin’s Cubbyhole*

The sweaty man studies T’aria much more carefully, then smiles.  “A friend of Shadow’s, are you?  Should have said that in the first place.  Any friend of Shadow’s is a… well, someone I better show a little respect to, at least.  In that case, we do have a better room.  It’s still a gold a night, though.”  He points down a particular hallway and hands the half-demon a key, saying “The door at the end of the hall leads to the ‘less-common’ rooms… room seven is empty.”  He chuckles a bit “And no dead bodies in that one.  There’s a common room where meals are served, although you’re too late for dinner.  I could have something sent to your room if your hungry, though.  Oh, and if you’re any good at being sneaky, we ask you to use the rear entrance when you can.  It’s what the regulars typically use.”

Before she turns to follow the man’s directions, T’aria sees the rat again, this time coming out from behind the plant and seemingly giving her a slight nod before it walks casually away and slips under a door.  She’s never seen a rat ‘walk casually’ before, but this one did, not scurrying at all.

She passes through dirty hallways and eventually finds a room with a number seven on it.  The door is locked, but the key allows entry to a well kept room with a single bed, wardrobe, long dresser and mirror, and even a small bathing tub.  There’s some paintings on the walls, far more tasteful than what was in the lobby, showing pastoral landscapes.  On a table near the door is a silver bell with a handle, with the words “ring for service” engraved elegantly across it’s surface.

[Anything else T’aria wants to do before the meeting the next morning (which we’ve already played out and didn’t amount to much of a meeting with the interruption by the city guard)?  Anything she wants to do between that meeting and her scheduled meeting with Shadow for lunch here at the Cubbyhole?]



*At the city prison*

Aligor finds his folded up maps (one of the ruins location, and the other a rough map of the ruins themselves), while Modrin looks confused at Aligor’s complaint of missing equipment. “You weren’t brought in with any urgrosh.  And I don’t remember you carrying one when I met you at Brie’s, either.  Not trying to pull something over my eyes, are you?  In any case, the antique shop owner, Boone, said a number of items from his shop were taken… your weapon might have been taken too.  We tracked the culprit, whoever it was, but he left the city, and, well, we really don’t have the resources to follow criminals out of Taeirn.  I suppose your weapon might be at Hectaras’ place of business.  Only one way for you to find out.”  He smiles again, giving the dwarf a pat on the back.  “Me and some of my men… and you, of course, will be clearing out Hex’s place first thing tomorrow morning.  So I’ll expect you back here.  But no leash.  Why, it’s possible for you to be miles and miles away from here before I’d come looking for you.  Just keep that in mind.”

Modrin says Aligor is free to go, until the next morning, and when the dwarf finally sees daylight, he realizes it’s about noon… he’d been locked up for about a full day.

[Where to next?  Rusty’s?  Boone’s?  Leave town?]



*At the Glind River Bridge*

As Gwyn watches the bushes for signs of the creature, Alicia’s words click something in his brain, and he remembers that of the 3 blink dogs, who presumably served Ezuvial since they were protecting the whores, only two of them died; one had gotten away.  And they all had yellow-brown fur.  When Gwyn finally sees it again, some 250 feet away, emerging from a bush, he fires an arrow, but it misses the creature by a few yards.  The animal leaps back into the bushes.

[Gwyn’s attack roll was 8+6-4(range)=AC 10, missed]

Gwyn realizes that, if it is the blink dog, it would be very hard to track it, given it’s teleportation ability, and probably impossible to keep up with it if it tried to get away.  When Girdra now finally notices what the half-demon tried to hit, she says “Well, I’m partially right.  Nothing that looks like that lives in my forest.  Hmmm… Alicia, dear, what exactly is an Ezyvileay?  If it’s just some sort of dog out there, maybe he and I need to have a little chat.”


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 14, 2004)

"Would someone tell me why we _care_ if there's a dog following us? It's not likely to report us to the authorities... and if it did, well, I knew if I was an authority -- and I am, on many things -- I can't imagine I'd bother following up on the advice of a dog. They love the taste of them_selves_, you know, they can't get enough. How can you trust a beast like that?"

He dismounts, looking at the bridge, then back at his horse.

"I'd say the more pressing problem will be convincing these fleshy _monsters_ that the stability of mortal architecture is to be trusted."

He leans in, whispering softly in the creature's ear, subtle and soothing cooings of encouragement.

"Animal? Come now, animal. You're not going to worry yourself much about this bridge, will you? Because I promise you, if you _don't_ take me across, I'm going to slice your throat open. Wide open. That would be worse, wouldn't it? Wide open?" He makes a finger, and gestures across the animal's throat in a soft, carressing manner. _"Schliiick..."_

_(Yeah, that's how Alev performs a *Handle Animal* check.)_


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 14, 2004)

"We care about the dog because it's more than capable of hamstringing our horses while we try to cross the bridge."

OOC: Can Wild Empathy be used to calm the horse?


----------



## Telsar (Oct 14, 2004)

[OOC Although I wouldn't allow Wild Empathy to influence most Ride and Handle Animal checks, it can in this instance since the problem is getting them to overcome a fear of unnatural heights and structures.  They are effectively Unfriendly towards the idea of crossing; if you can get your horse to Indifferent (DC 15), you'll get +4 on the Ride or Handle Animal.  If you get it to friendly (DC 25), no check will be necessary.  You can't really effect any animal except one you're riding/leading, although Gwyn could get his horse across, and come back on foot to lead others.  That is, if he cares about anyone's mount besides his own.   Wild Empathy checks, like most diplomacy checks, take one minute each unless you want penalties for rushing.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 15, 2004)

Gwyn ignores the dog for now, concentrating on lulling his horse into complacency so that it can be easily lead over the bridge.

OOC: Wild Empathy at +5, not rushing, followed by a Handle Animal check at +2 base, if necessary.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

"I hope that blasted thing doesn't try anything stupid while we're crossing, or I may get annoyed," Lydia mutters darkly.  When Alev makes his suggestion to the dog though, she gives a high, trilling laugh.  "Well said Peacock!  You'd make a lovely addition at a party with wit like that."


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 15, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> When Girdra now finally notices what the half-demon tried to hit, she says “Well, I’m partially right.  Nothing that looks like that lives in my forest.  Hmmm… Alicia, dear, what exactly is an Ezyvileay?  If it’s just some sort of dog out there, maybe he and I need to have a little chat.”




Alicia tries to explain,
"Easyvial, Ezuvel, Ezz... AH! Stupid Puppy-man. Half man, half dog, ugly, smelly, sanctiminious Slestial. Stealer of whores." 

--
She looks back towards the trail to see if she can spot the dog, "Get horses over, and I'll guard your backs."


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 15, 2004)

*Flashback, Quentin’s Cubbyhole*

T’aria nods as the man explains the back door. “Of course.” She flips him two gold expertly. “If I decide I am staying longer, I’ll pay the rest later. Is there a stable nearby? I have a horse.”

After hearing the sweaty man’s answer, she heads off toward her new room, stopping briefly to stare at the rat. _That is *not* right,_ she thinks with a brief snicker, amused at it.

Once in the room, she stows her things, then methodically searches for any secret hiding places, peepholes, doors, places to cache things, etc in her room.

[OOC: Take 20 on a search check. Also, she’ll locate the back entrance, and take find a stable willing to put up Shadow for the time being. Other than possibly checking out the neighborhood a bit (finding easy routes to and from the Cubbyhole), there’s nothing else she wants to do before lunch with Shadow – except the meeting that’s already been roleplayed out. Lie low, for the most part. Probably best at the moment. Let me know how much I spend for Shadow’s stabling for two days….]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 16, 2004)

"Celestial, a hound archon to be precise," Lydia corrects crisply.  "Apparently he had blink dog companions, and they want to avenge his death, no doubt.  Probably they will attack us when we're weakest, or ask us to surrender, or something equally annoying.  We must be prepared."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 16, 2004)

Aligor sneers at Mordrin, when he again tempts the dwarf to leave.  But Aligor has other things on his mind.  Like the Urgrosh.  "Just remember.  Hex's brats are gonna try and git some revenge.  So there may be more of these little death's by my hands if'n they're thinkin uv comin after me.  I ain't in no mood to just knock em out and bring em back here.  Specially that one that killed me dog."

Aligor mutters something under his breath, as a habit and heads for Boone's place again.  He keeps an eye out for the Hex's brats.  If he recognizes another, then he will act accordingly.  But his first attempt will be to go to Boone's.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 17, 2004)

*Boone’s antiques*

Aligor heads quickly for Boone’s, fortunately or unfortunately, depending on your opinion, seeing no sign of Hex’s men.  There is a sign on the window of the antique shop that wasn’t there before, which says “Experienced trackers needed, inquire inside”.  Once through the door, the dwarf sees Boone, who hasn’t noticed him come in.  Boone is barking orders at two Gnomish women who are cleaning the floor “Get every drop of that blood up, or I’m nor paying you a copper. First thieves steal from me, now you’re profiting on them too.  I think you’re all in cahoots together.”  The women shake their heads and pretty much ignore the old man.



*Quentin’s Cubbyhole*

T’aria finds out that there is a small stable next to the inn, which is unfortunately full at this time, but a more public one down the street, which charges 5 silver pieces a day.  After getting her horse Shadow stabled there, the half-demon returns to check out her room. T’aria finds that there is an empty secret compartment in the floor near the foot of the bed, and she finds peepholes behind a painting of a caravan traveling across country, the holes matching two wheels on a wagon, although no one is looking through them at the moment.  Next to the peepholes, she finds a sliding slat that can cover the holes, and, as far as she can tell, can only be slid from her side of the wall.  Apparently if one is good enough to find the holes, the management doesn’t mind them being covered.

The next day, after a good night’s rest and bad experience trying to meet with the dwarf, T’aria finds herself in the common room at the Cubbyhole.  Like her room, and unlike the lobby, this area is very nice, with elegant couches, half a dozen tables, nice carpeting, and a roaring fireplace.  As she enters, a young female elf approaches and asks if there’s anything she’d like to be brought for lunch.  She’s handed a list of what they have available, the fairly typical things an inn might serve, as well as a few house specialties, such as Quentin’s Rare Meat Pie, which no basic persuasion seems capable of convincing the elf to tell her what animal the meat comes from; and Masque’s Mead, which the elf says is quite intoxicating.

There are half a dozen other people in here already, probably due to it being lunch time.  A gnomish couple sits at one table, two human males are talking together on one couch, an elderly looking halfling in some really tattered clothing is sitting by the fireplace, and a middle-aged human woman is sitting at large, beautifully engraved, and probably expensive harp.  She’s strumming a bit on it, not playing any one tune for long, just bits and pieces of different songs.  Shadow doesn’t appear to have arrived yet.



*Glind River Bridge*

As everyone does what they can to coax their mounts to traverse the bridge, Girdra spends time talking to the horse she’s been riding, Sunedilar’s horse, in a language no one in the party understands, possibly dwarven, and the horse actually seems to pay attention to what the dwarf is saying, unlike Gwyn’s horse who is still shaky about crossing, and also unlike Alev’s horse, which doesn’t particularly understand threats to its life.  Then, all begin to carefully cross the bridge (a map of which is attached below), passing between the two apparently inanimate demonic gargoyles.  

[Gwyn’s Wild Empathy rolled 5+5=10, failed to affect his horse.  Girdra’s succeeded, and helped.  I’d have given Alev an Intimidate check, if he spoke horse   BTW, that’s not intended to discourage Alev’s extremely entertaining threats, I just can’t give a bonus for it when the animal's too dumb to appreciate it.  No one said it, but I’m assuming people are taking 10 unless something happens, which is all that is needed for the moment, DC 10.]

As the party moves along the bridge, the see there are two abutments to it, one on their right, and up head, one to the left (see map).  Painted on the surface of the nearer right-hand area is a symbol of a spiked gauntlet holding some wicked looking arrows.  This symbol is known to most people as the representation of Hextor, the god of tyranny and war.

In the middle of this area is a tall, thin urn.  It is about one foot wide and 4 and half feet tall, and it has pictures engraved on it of devilish looking creatures wielding weapons, fighting a dragon with three heads, two of the heads breathing fire, the other spitting some sort of liquid.  Lydia knows that this is the sort of receptacle used at temples of Hextor for taking monetary donations.  Money is dropped into the urn, and the height of it makes it difficult for anyone to reach in to steal anything.  The urn appears to be bolted down.

[Lydia rolled Kowledge(religion) 18+6=24.]

Alicia, watching behind the party, sees the yellow-furred creature far in the distance.  It seems to be standing alert, watching her and the rest of the group intently.  But it doesn’t seem to be coming closer.


[Does the group continue on, or… something else?  Some notes about the map:  The scale is 1 square =10’, not 5’, so I could fit the whole bridge on it.  That’s why Alicia is taking up one square instead of her usual 4.  There wasn’t room to easily put which PCs are using which letters to represent them, but I’m hoping it’s obvious.  Girdra is in the same area as SH(Sunedilar), as she is riding the same horse.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 19, 2004)

Gwyn takes the time to breath a little more deeply, calm himself to avoid spooking it further, and redoubles his efforts.

OOC: Taking 10 on a Wild Empathy check, if permissible after a failed check, and then taking 10 on the Handle Animal check.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 19, 2004)

"I believe a toll must be paid if we wish to pass this bridge in safety," Lydia says thoughtfully.  She digs into her belt pouch for a piece of gold and drops it in the urn.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 19, 2004)

Looking around the area, and listening to Boone's words, Aligor finally belts outa hearty, "Nice ta see yer in a good mood today!  Now who the hell stole my stuff?"  He looks at Boone, for answers.

_Dammit!  First I go and try ta help Rusty outta his jam, and then it all turns on me!  And that damn Sunny didn't even do  to help out!  I hope to the god of war and death that Hex's men are stupid enough to stay around!  There's some paintin to do!  And Im usin their blood!_

He looks around the scene, and knows Boone's reaction is not going to be a good one.  Considering Boone left the Urgrosh in his hands.  But a dwarf keeps his word.  And he will wait to see what Boone has for Aligor to do as payment for losing the Urgrosh.  Perhaps he even has a way to track the weapon?


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 19, 2004)

Alicia looks at Lydia sceptically, "Toll, but there no guard..." she glances over her shoulder at the gargoyles, "Maybe." 
When she passes the urn she drops a gold coin into it, frowning slightly.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 19, 2004)

Alev drops omr golden coin into the urn, wordlessly -- although it's clear he takes a moment to measure the width of his arm against its entrance.

"Vorlash, right?" he asks of Sunedilar, observing some similarity. "Tell me, does he have a... sense of _humor_, about things?"


----------



## Telsar (Oct 21, 2004)

*Boone’s antiques*

Boone turns and looks at Aligor incredulously.  “_Your_ stuff?  I was cleaned out!  Someone took just about everything from my display cases!  I figured it was either one of Hex’s men, or one of your friends… and since you said your friends were leaving town, and the guards tracked the culprit to the edge of the city, well… I’m just betting it’s your friends.  Which is too damn bad, because when I get my hands on them, they’re going to curse the day they met you.”

Boone eyes the dwarf carefully, then his eyes narrow in anger.  “Where’s my urgrosh, Aligor!?!  The rest of the stuff was monetary, but that was magic!  Where’d your so-called ‘friends’ take everything?  Damn it, I’m going to find a tracker, have them brought back here, and their heads are going to decorate my shop!”

After he calms down a bit, and Aligor asks if there’s a way to track the weapon, Boone says “If it had been here in the last half hour, I think I could have, but not after a day, the aura’s too weak now.”  A voice interrupts him, saying in a deep, low tone “It may not be too weak for me.  Your sign says you need a tracker.”  Turning, Aligor and Boone see a man in the doorway.  He’s dressed in a crimson robe, with a hood that he keeps over his head, masking his facial features.  “I am Fury and I can find what you’re missing… for a price.”

Boone and this new man begin negotiating, and they eventually reach a figure of 200 gold per day, but Fury explains that’s just to find the items… he has no intention of fighting anyone to obtain them.  Boone says “That’s fine… Aligor here will do the fighting.  The thieves are his friends anyway, and he owes me.  Don’t you, dwarf?”  He scowls a bit at Aligor, and the dwarf thinks on the fact that Lieutenant Modrin is expecting him in the morning to help clean out Hex’s lair.


*Glind River Bridge*

Girdra, the dwarf, scoffs at the party.  “Before I give up my hard earned gold, I’m going to at least get to see who’s collecting the toll.”  Girdra refuses to put any money in the urn [Not sure if Gwyn or Sunedilar did either], and the party continues on.  Once they are about halfway across the bridge (see map), they can see a large basin ahead, about 12 feet across and 3 feet high, on the left abutment. Then suddenly, they hear the sound of an arrow slicing through the air, to land 10 feet ahead of them on the bridge.  Following the direction the arrow came from, they see a man in a tree on the other side of the bridge. [position I-29 on the map]  He’s dressed in leather armor, armed with a bow, and he shouts to the group.

“Halt right there, evil ones!  Take another step, and I aim for a horse, and imagine watching them throw you off the side of the bridge will be amusing.  Especially with how long a drop it is.”  Gwyn looks carefully and sees another man in a tree as well [R29 on the map], aiming another bow at them.  The original man keeps talking, “We know what you did.  And to a celestial, even.  The heavens themselves will likely punish you, but you still have to make it up to us first.  We know that one of you is a fiend, sent from the lower planes, and most likely, the one who decided that murdering a great creature like Ezuvial was worthwhile.  Turn him over to us, and we’ll let the rest of you, his lackeys, go.  We can wait for the gods to punish you, but the fiend will be ours, now.”

Alicia, occasionally looking back at the animal following the party, notes that it’s looking this way very intently, looking like an animal ready to pounce on its prey, although it’s still hundreds of feet away.


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 21, 2004)

Alicia chuckles, leaning on her sword. "The little man is not who killed Easyvile. I killed with the final blow, I killed the doggies and I'll kill you too you little whores, when I've had my fun with you. Shoot all the arrows you want, you are still dead if you don't run now."


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 21, 2004)

Gwyn swiftly places his horse between his own precious hide and the archers, drawing and stringing his bow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 21, 2004)

*Lydia Shardweaver, female human cleric 4 of Wee Jas*

"You just stay right there, little man.  We outnumber you, and we'll be over to deal with you shortly," Lydia says with a languid wave of her hand.  "_Stand still!_"

[OOC - casting _hold person_]


----------



## Telsar (Oct 23, 2004)

*Glind River Bridge*

As soon as the party makes it clear they have no intention of meeting their attackers’ demands, three things happen simultaneously.  As Lydia begins to cast, one of the archers pops an arrow into her shoulder, while the other archer takes aim at the giant, loud half-ogre, but misses.  The third thing is the most sudden though, as Gwyn jumps off his horse, the yellow-furred animal disappears from behind the party to reappear right next to the half-demon, the animal now clearly a blink dog like the ones he fought before, perhaps the one that escaped death.

[Lydia took 4 points of damage from an arrow]

The blink dog lunges at Gwyn, and, unprepared for the attack, the half-demon loses his footing and falls over the edge of the bridge.  The fall is long, 70 feet, but quick, and Gwyn feels the impact of hitting the water hard.  Although the force nearly knocks the wind from him, Gwyn manages to stay on the fast-moving river’s suface and not be dragged under.  

[Gwyn failed a Strength check, rolling 4+2=6, against the Blink Dog’s bull rush.  Gwyn falls and takes 3D6=5 normal damage, and 2D3=3 non-lethal damage.  Gwyn rolled a Swim check to stay afloat, rolled 10+2=12, success.]

The horses are spooked by the sudden appearance of the dog, as well as the spellcasting and arrow attacks occurring around them.  Alev’s previous threats to his horse seem to have helped, as did Girdra’s soothing of Sunedilar’s mount, as theirs are under control, but Lydia’s and Gwyn’s mounts are terribly frightened and refuse to move for the time being; if they get too spooked, they are likely to fall off the edge of the bridge.

[Made Ride or Handle Animal checks for everyone, 2 per horse.  If both fail, the horse falls off the bridge; if just the first fails, the horse refuses to move for the time being. Gwyn’s rolled 1+2+4(wild empathy)=7 and 5+2+4=11. Lydia’s rolls 3+2=5 and 11+2=13.  Alev’s rolls 10+2=12.  Sunedilar rolls 5+1+4(wild empathy)=10, just made it.]

Lydia manages to ignore the pain in her shoulder, and cast her spell at the nearer archer, since the farther is just a bit beyond the range of her magic.  The archer seems to freeze on the tree limb he’s sitting on, fortunately for him not falling to the ground.

[Lydia rolled Concentration 17+4=21.  I made a happenstance roll for chance he’d fall from the tree, but he didn’t.]

As Lydia finishes her spell, everyone can still hear the intonations of spellcasting, but it takes a moment to realize the sound is coming from far below, somewhere under the bridge.  A quick look over the side shows two more potential adversaries, both standing low on the steep cliffs, near the river’s edge [At postion I-06 on the map].  One is a man dressed in white robes and is reading from a scroll, the source of the intonations, while another is a woman dressed in light leather armor who places a dagger in her mouth and dives into the river, apparently swimming towards the fallen Gwyn.

Meanwhile, Girdra drops from Sunedilar’s horse and rummages around in her backpack to grab a particular potion.


[Characters by initative, damage:   
Alicia, unhurt, poisoned (-3 Dex)
Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, unhurt
Blink Dog, unhurt
Archer 1, unhurt
Archer 2, unhurt
Man in white robes, unhurt
Woman in leather armor, unhurt
Lydia, HP:22/26
Gwyn, HP:21(+3 NL)/26
Girdra, unhurt]


[Update map included.  Note, scale is still 10’ per square.  Alicia can’t reach the blink dog over Lydia’s and Alev’s horses.  She could move past those horses to get to the other side, but this will allow the Blink Dog (BD on the map) an attack of opportunity.  Anyone else can attack the Blink Dog hand-to-hand (except Gwyn of course), as could Alicia if Alev moved his horse (Lydia can’t get her horse to move)]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 23, 2004)

Gwyn smiles and begins treading water, keeping his station.  When the woman arrives, he simply slashes her with both claws, practically leaping onto her.

OOC: Readied full attack.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 23, 2004)

*Lydia Shardweaver, female cleric 4 of Wee Jas*

*Lydia snarls mentally, trying to control her horse enough so that he won't bolt.  Taking her holy symbol firmly in her hand, she holds it before the blink dog.*

_Bright Star will owe us if we can get him out of this..._ Lydia thinks.

"_Fear me, you mangy cur!_" Lydia intones in a deep and resonate voice.

[OOC - Casting _cause fear_ on the blink dog, taking a five foot step back if necessary to avoid the AoO.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 24, 2004)

Boone's words ring true in the dwarf's ears.  He does owe Boone, for loosing the Urgrosh.  But it wasn't his fault.  Someone has to pay...  "Dammit Boone!  I came ta see if you knew how ta find that Urgrosh, not send me trailin after that bunch Sunny got mixed up in.  Besides, another day won't hurt ta wiat.  Hex's place needs clearin out, and I intend to do just that!  They may have the Urgrosh, as the man that killed Bane still has ta die!  Hex's runts might have the weapon, and I'd rather go fer those punks now, than later.  If'n Hex's men don't have the Urgrosh when I go clean that damn place out tomorrow, then I might as well head out with this guy."  He glances over to the area where the blood is, knowing that some of that is his, while most of it is Hex's and his woman's.

"If'n Hex's men made off wit the urgrosh, they're sure ta be hidin out.  This fella might come in handy ta help sneak up on them.  After that is done, ya got my word on goin after those damn thieves!"

Aligor will start to leave, if Boone agrees to waiting one more day.  If not, he will stay and argue.  If he can leave, he will head over to the general store.  He needs healing and supplies.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 24, 2004)

Alev guides his horse back out of the way _(to J15)_, then dismounts.

"Go... Save Gwyn," he bids it with a pat on the rump, disappointed at the animal's lack of heroism.

Kneeling, he draws his bow and nocks an arrow; he then leans sharply over the edge, posing more than aiming, and takes a shot at the man in robes below.


----------



## Cepter (Oct 24, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

(OOC: Sorry for the delay, my computer is currently just about dead. Going to have to have the system wiped and restored. On my wife's laptop, on which the net connection has been spotty at best. I'll try to keep up)

Sunedilar spus his horse forward as best he can, moving past the press of the melee and heading towards the archer, his chain whirling free as soon as he gets clear enough to slash it out without hurting his comrades.

(Assumming I've been riding across, Sunedilar is moving out of the group and towards the archer, attacking as soon as he gets within range with his chain)


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 25, 2004)

Alicia, ignoring the too mobile Blink-Dog, turns and runs back to the beginning of the bridge. Then she will jump down onto the ledge, trying to land on the spellcasting man in white robes.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 26, 2004)

*Boone’s antiques*

The man in the crimson robes continues keeping his hood over his face, and grunts at Aligor’s suggestion of helping at Hex’s.  “This ‘fella’ has no intention of sneaking up on a band of rogues; I will track the stolen items, which may or may not lead to this group you clearly have a grudge against.  What did you call them… Hex’s men?”  He seems to stop talking for a moment, then begins repeating the name “Hex… Hex…”, as though just saying the name was allowing him to gleam information.  After a moment, Fury shakes his head and says to Boone “I will begin my investigation, and if it turns out I need the dwarf, I’ll find him after his mission at… Hex’s place.”  He still seems a bit fascinated by his own mentioning of Hectaras’ nick name.

Fury turns and leaves, and Boone will tell the dwarf that he better hope he finds the urgrosh at Hectaras’ place.  “I’ve got little reason to give you that antidote if it takes that paid tracker to retrieve my magic item.”  After Aligor gives Boone whatever response he thinks that deserves, the dwarf leaves and heads for the general store.

[We don’t have to roleplay that out, just tell me what you’re looking to buy.]



*Glind River Bridge*

Alicia heads back down the bridge from the direction she came.  Before she can get to a point where she can leap on the spellcasting robed man, she hears a loud voice yell “Monstrous bitch!  Get back here!  We have unfinished business!”  Alicia turns and sees, at the other end of the bridge [HG on the new map], the same handsome fighter with a gleaming longsword that she fought outside the training school.  The one she seriously injured, but failed to kill.  He had apparently been hiding among the trees where the archers were positioned, and looks completely healed from his fight with the half-ogre.  He looks at Girdra and says “And you, duplicitous dwarf, will be next!”  Girdra gulps once in worry, and another time to swallow a potion she pulled from her backpack.

Sunedilar spurs his horse down the bridge, passing the large basin which he notices is filled with water.  On the bridge around the basin are painted symbols, all different pictures of what look like the sun, known to be holy representations of the sun god Pelor.

Alev guides his horse back and dismounts, readying his bow.

[Alicia and Sunedilar couldn’t quite make it to their destinations with double moves, and moving and dismounting was a full round for Alev.]

The Blink Dog finds that only Lydia remains nearby to attack, just nipping her, scratching her with it’s teeth.  The evil priestess snarls, takes a step back, and unleashes her magic upon the dog.  As she casts she feels an unusual surge in her magic, as though something else was adding to it’s power.  The blink dog whimpers at the feelings of fear the evil magic is generating.

[Lydia is bit for 1 point of damage.  Blink dog just failed his Will save, and will flee on his next action.]

One archer is unable to move, but the other, seeing no allies near the dangerous half-ogre, shoots an arrow long-range at her.  She might have avoided it, but the poison still in her system slows her down, and she is hit deep into her chest, luckily not hitting anything vital.

[Alicia is hit by an arrow for 6 points of damage]

Meanwhile, the river’s current carries Gwyn and the woman a bit further downstream.  As he waits for her approach, the half-demon notices the dagger she’s carrying between her teeth is glowing and pulsing, the pulses seeming to match the intonations of the robed man reading the scroll.

[Stopping here in case Alicia decides to answer handsome-guy’s challenge instead of leaping on the robed man.  Also, the robed man is 50 feet down.  A jump will definitely do damage to Alicia (but if you hit him it would do damage to him as well). Climbing down carefully would take 2 rounds, or 1 round with a Climbing check against DC 10, but failing that badly could cause you to fall in the river.]


[Characters by initative, damage:   
Alicia, HPs: 32/38, poisoned (-3 Dex)
Sunedilar, unhurt
Alev, unhurt
Blink Dog, unhurt
Archer 1, unhurt, held
Archer 2, unhurt
Man in white robes, unhurt
Woman in leather armor, unhurt
Lydia, HP:21/26
Gwyn, HP:21(+3 NL)/26
Girdra, unhurt]


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 26, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Glind River Bridge*
> 
> Alicia heads back down the bridge from the direction she came.  Before she can get to a point where she can leap on the spellcasting robed man, she hears a loud voice yell “Monstrous bitch!  Get back here!  We have unfinished business!”  Alicia turns and sees, at the other end of the bridge [HG on the new map], the same handsome fighter with a gleaming longsword that she fought outside the training school.  The one she seriously injured, but failed to kill.  He had apparently been hiding among the trees where the archers were positioned, and looks completely healed from his fight with the half-ogre.  He looks at Girdra and says “And you, duplicitous dwarf, will be next!”  Girdra gulps once in worry, and another time to swallow a potion she pulled from her backpack.




ooc: If I understand the situation correctly Alicia can not reach the other side of the bridge in a reasonable abount of time because the bridge is congested with horses and people. Even if she could cross the bridge again it would take at least three rounds since she can't run or charge because of the traffic.
-

Alicia turns her head to look over her shoulder at the man and yells back at him, "Come over here and say that, pretty fop." She jumps down over the railing, aiming for the robed caster. If she has another action after landing she'll either attack the robed man or try to climb up to his platform.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

*Baring her teeth in joy, Lydia whips around to find her next enemy.  Seeing the robed man, she raises her crossbow and fires at him.*

[OOC - Targeting robed man.]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 26, 2004)

Gwyn continues to wait, knowing that the first strike will be the decisive one.

OOC: Is it possible to take AoOs while swimming?  If not, Gwyn will instead grapple the woman, attempting to force her under.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 28, 2004)

[OOC Serpenteye: you are generally correct.  Too congested for running and charging, and 3 rounds to cross at your current distance.  Although Alev moved his horse, which would have given you room to attack the blink dog.
Paxus: I can find nothing in the rules which stops AoO while in water.]


*Glind River Bridge*

Alicia yells her counter-challenge to the handsome fighter, then leaps over the side of bridge, falling 50 feet.  Her huge mass slams into the robed man hard, hurting her quite a bit, but nearly killing him.  In seconds, Alicia swings her greatsword at the man, cutting him down and leaving him dead on the rocky ledge.  As his voice dies with him, the dagger of the woman approaching Gwyn quits glowing.

[Alicia rolled Jump 15+6=21, which took 1D6 off of damage for fall, and deliberately jumping and landing on a yielding surface (the robed man) converts some damage to nonlethal.  She takes 2D6=11 normal damage and 2D6=4 nonlethal damage from the fall.  The robed man takes 6D6=24 damage, nearly all his HPs in one attack.  Alicia’s attack rolled 8+9=AC17, hit.  Damage rolled 3D6=4+12=16.  Man fails a Fortitude check and is dead.  And I gave this guy a huge Concentration roll, just so he could keep the spell going while attacked.  Didn’t expect him to be pummeled with falling half-ogres, though  ]

Sunedilar gets to the far side of the bridge, and sees a rather good looking, dark-haired man in armor wielding a glowing longsword.  As this man stands in his path towards the archers, Sunedilar whips out his chain and attacks, but the man’s metallic armor deflects the weapon.  [Note: if Sunedilar wouldn’t attack the man for some reason, let me know and I’ll edit]  The handsome man says “My name is Maximillian, de facto leader of the Heironeous church of Taeirn.  Our conflict lies with the ogrish bitch and the demon, not you, warrior, and… wait…”.  It appears he’s listening for something.  “What happened to…”, he moves to the side of the bridge and peers over, seeing Alicia standing over the dead spellcaster.  His eyes fill with rage, and only one target, Sunedilar, is close enough for him to vent upon.

[Sunedilar’s attack rolled 8+9=AC 17, missed.]

Meanwhile, Alev and Lydia, their target now a bloody smear on the cliffs below, decide on who else is deserving of their attacks.


[Characters by initative, damage:   
Alev, unhurt
Blink Dog, unhurt
Archer 1, unhurt, held
Archer 2, unhurt
Man in white robes, dead
Woman in leather armor, unhurt
Maximillian, unhurt
Lydia, HP:21/26
Gwyn, HP:21(+3 NL)/26
Girdra, unhurt
Alicia, HPs: 21(+4 NL)/38, poisoned (-3 Dex)
Sunedilar, unhurt]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 28, 2004)

*Lydia's eyebrows raise at Alicia's surprisingly effective attack.  Turning her attention to the woman in the water, she aims and fires.*

"Well done, ogress!" she calls.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Oct 29, 2004)

Alev's eyebrows raise with interest at the flowering remains of Alicia's victims; then he turns, moves the other way across the bridge, and takes a shot at the unheld archer.

_(He will continue advancing and firing on the unheld archer. If he gets within 30 feet of the other archer, and that fellow is still held, he'll take a shot at him -- no point wasting an opportunity for a clean sneak-attack shot at the sweet sweet vitals.)_


----------



## Cepter (Oct 29, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

As his newest foes eyes glance away, Sunedilar smiles dourly. He had hoped for a worthy foe, but this one was already showing distraction. But that would change soon.

A prayer chant on his lips, Sundilar slides from the saddle, twisting as he does, sending one end of the chain low in a feinting sweep at the legs of Maximillian, only to pull back that end and send nthe other whirling around the crossguard of his glowing weapon and wrist before twisting away again, attempting to wrench the weapon from his enemies grip.

(Disarm attempt. I really hope I'm remembering right and I took improved disarm, or that I get a good roll!)


----------



## Telsar (Oct 29, 2004)

*Glind River Bridge*

Alev takes a shot at the far archer, but his arrow lands wide.  The blink dog whimpers and cringes at Lydia, then disappears from the bridge as suddenly as he had appeared.  One archer remains motionless, while the other, ignoring Alev’s attack, aims at the nearer opponent, Sunedilar, who soon finds an arrow in his thigh.

[Alev’s attack rolled 5+6-2(range)=AC 9, missed.  Sunedilar was hit by an arrow for 3 points of damage.]

The woman in the river looks incredulously at her now non-glowing dagger, transferring it to her hand as she approaches Gwyn.  She yells “Demonic scum!  Your death would have served a greater purpose!  Recalling to our plane a servant of heaven.  Now I’ll have to settle for just my own satisfaction.”  But when she reaches Gwyn, the ranger is ready for her, and slashes out with his claws, both tearing away bits of her flesh, her blood mingling with the water.  Soon Gwyn’s blood flows into the river as well, as her dagger strikes his claw, the weapon seeming to burn his flesh as it came in contact.

[Gwyn’s attacks roll 15+5=AC 20 and 14+5=AC 19, both hit.  Damage is 1+2=3, and 4+2=6.  Gwyn takes 6 points of damage from the dagger]

Maximillian moves up to the mounted Sunedilar, eyes red with anger.  But at the last minute he seems to check himself and strike at the warrior with the flat of his blade, which hits Sunedilar soundly against the side of his head.  “Leave here, fool, so I can go give that ogre the death she deserves!”  Sunedilar jumps off his horse and tries to wrap his chain around his enemy’s wrist, but Max manages to keep hold of his weapon in two strong hands.

[Sunedilar takes 8 nonlethal damage.  On disarm attempt, Sunedilar rolls 5+9+4=18.  Max rolls total 24]

Lydia fires her crossbow at the woman in the river, careful not to hit Gwyn, but the bolt misses her by a few inches.  Meanwhile, Girdra the dwarf steps out on the ledge of the bridge, and easily swings herself around underneath it, providing herself complete cover from the archers and Max.  Gwyn looks up and sees her apparently standing upside down on the underside of the bridge, as she casts a spell.  A large ball of fire suddenly appears near the swimming woman, who ducks under the water and rises again a bit to the side to avoid it.  A bit of steam comes off where the fire touches the water, but for the most part, the ball of fire remains unaffected by the river, just floating on the surface.

[Lydia rolled 12+5-4(avoiding Gwyn)=AC 13, missed.  Woman made a reflex save against Girdra’s spell.]

[Characters by initative, damage:   
Alicia, HPs: 21(+4 NL)/38, poisoned (-3 Dex)
Alev, unhurt
Blink Dog, unhurt, afraid
Archer 1, unhurt, held
Archer 2, unhurt
Man in white robes, dead
Gwyn, HP:15(+3 NL)/26
Woman in leather armor, hurt
Maximillian, unhurt
Lydia, HP:21/26
Girdra, unhurt
Sunedilar, HP: 35(+8 NL)/38]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 29, 2004)

Aligor looks for some healing potions, as his recent events do not have him in the best of shape.  Making his way to Rusty's, he goes for a much needed beer, before heading home to rest the night away and get up early to kill some more of Hex's men.


----------



## Telsar (Oct 29, 2004)

*General store*

Aligor has no trouble making his purchases, but as he walks out, he sees an unusual sight.  The man he just barely met at Boone’s, the crimson robed shadowy figure who called himself Fury, is across the street, standing over a fallen female figure, a young elf by the look of her.  The woman’s legs are wrapped with some kind of cord with weights attached, a bola by the looks of it, while Fury has his foot on the girl’s neck.  Fury is saying something to her, but at this distance, the dwarf can’t make it out.  At the moment, no one else is on the street to notice this.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 29, 2004)

*Lydia reloads and fires again at the woman, mentally wondering at the dwarf woman.*

_She turned out to be a rather good find..._


----------



## Serpenteye (Oct 29, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Glind River Bridge*
> 
> Alicia yells her counter-challenge to the handsome fighter, then leaps over the side of bridge, falling 50 feet.  Her huge mass slams into the robed man hard, hurting her quite a bit, but nearly killing him.  In seconds, Alicia swings her greatsword at the man, cutting him down and leaving him dead on the rocky ledge.  As his voice dies with him, the dagger of the woman approaching Gwyn quits glowing.
> 
> ...




Alicia bends down to rub a sore ancle, grinning to herself. "Splat, splat! Stupic cleric-man. Hehe."



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> *Lydia's eyebrows raise at Alicia's surprisingly effective attack.  Turning her attention to the woman in the water, she aims and fires.*
> 
> "Well done, ogress!" she calls.




She waves in reply to her nice companion, still with a big grin on her face. Then she takes her time searching the dead cleric for anything of apparent value.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Oct 30, 2004)

*Quentin’s Cubbyhole*



			
				Telsar said:
			
		

> The next day, after a good night’s rest and bad experience trying to meet with the dwarf, T’aria finds herself in the common room at the Cubbyhole. Like her room, and unlike the lobby, this area is very nice, with elegant couches, half a dozen tables, nice carpeting, and a roaring fireplace. As she enters, a young female elf approaches and asks if there’s anything she’d like to be brought for lunch. She’s handed a list of what they have available, the fairly typical things an inn might serve, as well as a few house specialties, such as Quentin’s Rare Meat Pie, which no basic persuasion seems capable of convincing the elf to tell her what animal the meat comes from; and Masque’s Mead, which the elf says is quite intoxicating.
> 
> There are half a dozen other people in here already, probably due to it being lunch time. A gnomish couple sits at one table, two human males are talking together on one couch, an elderly looking halfling in some really tattered clothing is sitting by the fireplace, and a middle-aged human woman is sitting at large, beautifully engraved, and probably expensive harp. She’s strumming a bit on it, not playing any one tune for long, just bits and pieces of different songs. Shadow doesn’t appear to have arrived yet.




She orders the Rare Meat Pie, rather intrigued by the fact that the elf won’t divulge _what_ the meat is, as well as a good deal of Masque’s Mead. T’aria locates an out-of-the-way table, and sits facing the room with her back to the wall. _No sense not being careful._

While she awaits her food, she savors her drink, and watches for the arrival of Shadow… although she keeps a close eye on the elderly Halfling by the fireplace, wondering idly if Shadow would arrive disguised….

[OOC: Sorry about how long I was gone, I was on vacation up north for about a week, and it’s taken me some time to get caught back up….]


----------



## Cepter (Oct 30, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar's eyes narrow as he feels the impact of the sword against his skull. It is one thing to be injured, it is another to be mocked.

A scream rises to his lips as he whirls the chain again, turning it into a blinding flash of silver in the at the warrior who has decided he has bigger problems. He launches the weapon in a vicious series of arcs, lashing at Maximilian's face and torso.

(full attack on Maxie)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 30, 2004)

Seeing as how he might have to put up with this Fury guy after tommorow, Aligor simply grunts and moves closer to the scene.  His weapon not drawn, but ready action to draw it quickly and defend himself.


Once he is closer, he would like to hear what is going on.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 30, 2004)

Gwyn slashes at the woman again, his claws seeking her throat as he snarls "I'll satisfy you, bitch, but you'll have screamed yourself hoarse before I'm done."


----------



## Telsar (Oct 31, 2004)

*Glind River Bridge*

Alicia searches the splattered corpse of her enemy, finding the scroll he was reading from, and a small pouch of coins.  She also sees he was wearing some arm-bands made of gold, and the white robe he’s wearing has some very intricate designs on it, and is made of a silk-like substance, so it might have some value of its own.  Of course, it’s unlikely anyone would buy the robe and bracers unless all the blood was washed from it.

Alev continues down the bridge and takes another shot at the far archer, hitting him square in the chest.  He moans in pain, but then retaliates, sending an arrow into Alev’s shoulder.  Meanwhile, the other archer shakes off his paralysis momentarily, long enough to shoot an arrow into Lydia’s arm.

[Alev’s attack rolled 19+6-2=AC 23, hit.  Rolled 8 damage.  Alev took 6 damage, Lydia took 5.]

In the river, Gwyn lashes out with his claws, both scratching at the girl’s throat.  As more blood seeps into the water, the girl looks very hurt, and for once, very scared, but having little choice, she slashes her dagger across Gwyn’s cheek, the flesh sizzling at it’s touch.  The floating ball of fire again tries to engulf the girl, but she manages to avoid it, at the same time avoiding Lydia’s crossbow bolt whizzing by her.

[Gwyn rolled 15+5=AC 20, and 18+5=AC 23, both hit.  Damage is 4+2=6 and 2+2=4.  Gwyn took 4 points of damage. Lydia’s attack rolled 9+5-4=AC 10, missed.]

On the bridge, Maximillian says to Sunedilar “Trying to make me lose my weapon, are you?  That’s a good strategy, someone trained you well.  But perhaps someone trained me better!”  Max takes his sword and strikes at Sunedilar’s chain, attempting to wrap it and pull it from the warriors hand, but Sunedilar slips the chain free.  A small smile passes Max’s lips as he adds “Or perhaps not.”

[Max tried to disarm, but Sunedilar rolled 19+9=28 to resist.]

[OOC Stopping here… finding the loot took Alicia 1 round, grabbing it all would take another 2 rounds.  Is Alicia taking the time to grab it all, or do something else?]

[Characters by initative, damage:   
Alicia, HPs: 21(+4 NL)/38, poisoned (-3 Dex)
Alev, HPs: 17/23
Blink Dog, unhurt, afraid
Archer 1, unhurt
Archer 2, hurt
Man in white robes, dead
Gwyn, HP:11(+3 NL)/26
Woman in leather armor, very hurt
Maximillian, unhurt
Lydia, HP:16/26
Girdra, unhurt
Sunedilar, HP: 35(+8 NL)/38]



*Outside the general store in Taeirn*

As Aligor approaches, ready to attack, he hears Fury say to the woman “Do you work for this… Hex, or not, cow?  Tell me your name and I’ll consider letting you up.”  The woman wiggles free of the bola, but is still held down by Fury’s foot, although it will clearly be more difficult for him to keep her that way now.  She yells some unintelligible curses at Fury, who asks Aligor, “Have you seen this woman before?  She was outside the antique store when I entered, and was still there when I left.  I thought perhaps she was following me, but it seems more likely now that it was you she was interested in.”  Aligor has never seen this elf before, that he remembers, anyway.



*Quentin’s Cubbyhole*

[OOC- GFA, while Taria’s on her own, no problem with long delays on posting]

As T’aria watches everyone in the common room, she gets the impression that everyone is watching her as well.  Most are subtle about it, but the woman playing the harp occasionally plays a bit out of tune, paying more attention to the half-demon than her playing.

After only a few minutes waiting, while the elderly halfling has just smiled at T’aria attentions, someone walks through the doors juggling three daggers, and T’aria immediately recognizes her as the halfling, Shadow.  Most everyone in the room looks up from what they are doing to smile and nod at her, except for the female musician, who seems to purposely avoid making eye contact.  Shadow walks to T’aria’s table, nimbly slipping her daggers into their sheaths, and sits down.

“So, my new friend, I hope you’ve had an entirely uneventful morning.  From what I’ve heard, there’s been even more violence this morn than there was the other night.  Tell me, were you, and your well-named horse, able to avoid all the commotion?”  The halfling has a wry smile on her face, as if she knows, at least something, about the fiasco that the meeting with the dwarf turned out to be.  The room is large enough, and Shadow is talking quietly enough, that it’s unlikely anyone the half-demon can see is monitoring the conversation.

Before T’aria can answer, the female elf returns with T’aria’s order, and regardless of what animal it comes from, it smells delicious.  Shadow says to her “You know me, sweets always come first.  If I have to leave in a hurry, I want to be sure to have had my pastries.”  The elf smiles and leaves, apparently knowing from experience what Shadow typically orders.  Shadow then says to T’aria, “Seriously, I’d love to hear all the juicy details about this morning.  It’s not everyday a thieves guild is almost entirely wiped out; every other day, perhaps, but not every day.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Oct 31, 2004)

Gwyn laughs cruelly.  "You're not going to win this, girl, but you can still run.  Flee, while you've still got breath!"

OOC: attempting to Intimidate her into flight; he will take a five-foot paddle away, preventing an AoO from him, hopefully convincing her that she might be able to make good an escape.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2004)

*Lydia gasps in pain, and yanks the bolt out of her arm, her vision going gray momentarily.  Bracing her crossbow against her thigh, she loads it again, blood making her fingers slippery.  She aims at the archer that escaped her ensorcelled grasp, and fires, trying to finish what she started.*

_"Can't kill me... not yet.  You're going to die first!"_ Lydia says in a voice like Death.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 1, 2004)

Alev snaps his teeth as the arrow marks his flesh. "Oh, kiss me again, darling!" he calls out as he lets his own barb fly. "I adore you."

Now that the other archer appears unheld, he'll hang back at a distance of around 60 feet -- if he can't make a shot with any artistic precision, no point in giving _them_ the opportunity.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 1, 2004)

Aligor stares down at the elven woman.  "What the hell ya want wit me?  Yer another one of Hex's women?  Who sent you?"

Intimidate +6 as he taps his dwarven waraxe


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 1, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Glind River Bridge*
> 
> Alicia searches the splattered corpse of her enemy, finding the scroll he was reading from, and a small pouch of coins.  She also sees he was wearing some arm-bands made of gold, and the white robe he’s wearing has some very intricate designs on it, and is made of a silk-like substance, so it might have some value of its own.  Of course, it’s unlikely anyone would buy the robe and bracers unless all the blood was washed from it.
> 
> ...




Alicia looks over the loot briefly, then remembers she's in the middle of a battle. She takes a moment to asess the situation. The Fiendy-man seemed to handle himself well enough in the river, Chain-warrior-what's-his-name-Sunday-? kept the pretty man occupied, the Dog was nowhere to be seen and the archers were not much of a threat. Maybe they didn't need Alicia right now? Climbing the cliffside while carrying the corpse would be difficult, especially while under fire and dog-attack. Hmm... Yes she would stay to loot, and then climb up to save the day.
She begins to gather up the loot and putting it in her backpack. When she's done she'll kick the corpse into the river and begin to climb up the cliff.


----------



## Cepter (Nov 2, 2004)

(Did my full attack last round miss?)


----------



## Telsar (Nov 3, 2004)

[OOC Cepter:  Oops, somehow I forgot to resolve your attack.  Here it is first thing…]


*Glind River Bridge*

Sunedilar swings his chain at Maximillian, and is unfortunately just as ineffective as his opponent, missing.  Max’s smile broadens a bit more, apparently enjoying the fact this conflict won’t be quickly resolved.

[Sunedilar rolled 6+9=AC 15, missed]

As Alicia begins removing things of value from the cleric’s corpse, Alev stops advancing down the bridge and takes another shot at the far archer, the arrow looking like it will just hit a branch next to him.  But at the last instant it swerves in mid-flight to hit the archer.  The man is surprised, and his own arrow hits the bridge a few feet in front of Alev.  The closer archer and Lydia exchange projectiles as well, both finding their mark, Lydia being hit in the arm again and the archer hit in the hand.

[Alev rolled 9+6+2(unexpected bonus)=AC 17, hit. Damage rolled is 3.  Lydia is hit for 3 damage, and rolls 2 damage against the archer.]

Gwyn paddles a bit away from the female with the dagger.  She looks very angry, but also in a lot of pain.  She snarls “Demon!  You could have actually served a divine purpose, your sacrifice allowing us to summon a new leader to this plane.  A celestial to help wipe this world free of your kind’s taint!  We will resummon our leader, and then track you to the ends of the world if need be.”  With that, she swims with the current away from Gwyn and at an angle, aiming to eventually reach the base of the cliffs.  However, Girdra’s ball of fire chases the girl down, and this time she’s unable to avoid it.  The girl is engulfed, giving a blood-curdling scream that can be heard by everyone here, then the girl sinks beneath the water, apparently unconscious or dying.

[Gwyn is delaying and can do whatever he wants when he decides what that is.]

Maximillian, fighting with Sunedilar on the bridge, hears the scream, and his look of enjoyment changes immediately to one of pain and guilt.  “You sick monsters!  Even you warrior, skilled you may be, who you associate with marks your character as much as their acts do.”  He lunges with his glowing sword, slashing Sunedilar’s abdomen with a deep gash.  The strength of blow seems phenomenal, perhaps boosted by magic.

[Sunedilar is hit, takes 14 damage from the single longsword attack.]


[Characters by initative, damage:   
Sunedilar, HP: 21(+8 NL)/38
Alicia, HPs: 21(+4 NL)/38, poisoned (-3 Dex)
Alev, HPs: 17/23
Blink Dog, unhurt, afraid
Archer 1, slightly hurt
Archer 2, hurt
Man in white robes, dead
Gwyn, HP:11(+3 NL)/26
Woman in leather armor, out or dying
Maximillian, unhurt
Lydia, HP:13/26
Girdra, unhurt]



*Outside the general store in Taeirn*

The female elf struggles and frees herself from under Fury’s foot.  She says to Aligor “I’m no one’s woman, dwarf!  But I work for the guard.”  As she rises, Fury seems to debate whether to strike her back down, but decides against it.  Once up, she draws a short sword, threatening both men with it.  Still talking to Aligor, she says “If you enjoyed that prison cell so much, by all means… come at me.  Modrin just wanted someone to keep an eye on you.  You apparently cause a lot of trouble without a babysitter.”  She eyes Fury, and adds “And you clearly hang out with the wrong types of people.”

[Aligor rolled Intimidate 6+6=12.  Didn’t have an effect, but luckily (for her) she was willing to say who she worked for anyway]

Fury chuckles a bit, a low evil-sounding thing, full of more menace than his words have.  “Hmmm… A woman with spirit.  How atypical.”  His cowled head turns to Aligor and says, “I’ll leave it to you what to do with your stalker.  Regardless, tomorrow I will accompany you on your mission at… Hex’s.”  Aligor finds it very odd the way he keeps pausing before saying Hex’s name.  “Whatever part his men played in Boone’s thefts, I might learn something.”

This seems to anger the elven woman a bit.  “The hell you are!  This will be a job for us professionals.  Not some freakish… whatever the hell you are.”  She moves a bit closer to Fury, trying to see under his cowl, but he takes a step back to avoid her attentions.


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 3, 2004)

Gwyn snarls in disappointment; he'd been hoping to have the pleasure of hunting the girl down.  Still, she might have something of value on her; he swims after the body and drags it to shore.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

*Lydia takes a look, and sees that Sunedilar has been badly hurt.  However, seeing that strapping warrior dead and at her feet would be much more pleasing.  With that in mind, she spurred her horse foreward, wanting to invoke the healing magic of Wee Jas upon Sunedilar.*

[OOC - Move up behind Sunedilar, and cast _cure light wounds_ for 1d8+4 points of healing.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 4, 2004)

"BABYSITTER!  Dammit ta hell!  Mordrin shoulda known better.  Just keep the hell outta my way!  And no use in hiddin' either.  You can't even do that right.  So what made him choose you?  You git in sum kinda trouble?  Figures a woman would.  And as fer this guy, I told him I was needing ta clear out Hex's place.  Damn bastards probably stole my Urgrosh!  I want it back, damn thieves!  I'll paint that damn buildin with their blood if I find them."

He turns to the figure of Fury.  "What are YOU doin followin me as well?"


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 5, 2004)

Meanwhile Alicia continues to plunder the white-clad corpse before her, daydreaming briefly about what it would be like to be Empress. She had noble blood in her veins, after all, and her ogre blood gave her a different sort of power.
 She imagines leading armies across the world. Thousands of screaming men and beasts descending upon the innocent, valiant and foul alike, drowning whole cities and nations in blood and taking thousands more pretty little slaves for her pleasure. So many pretty little things for her to destroy. She imagines the continents bowing down before her and hailing her as their savior and conqueror. Pax Alicia, her eternal glorious reign of terror... 
She sighs as she pulls the beautiful robe off the old man, finding only an old man's flabby, wrinkled and palsied body beneath. She sighs, and dreams of a lost past and a future she can never reclaim.


----------



## Telsar (Nov 6, 2004)

*Glind River Bridge*

[OOC I’m going to assume that Sunedilar and Alev continue with their previous attacks and targets…]

Sunedilar, a bit surprised by Max’s inhuman strength, lashes out with his chain, but it flies harmlessly over the fighter’s head.  Alicia, lost in her own thoughts and hardly noticing there is still fighting taking place, finally grabs up everything of the priests and rolls his body into the river like so much garbage.  Then she begins the long climb back up the cliff.

[Sunedilar’s attack rolled 3+9=AC 12, missed.  I’m assuming Alicia is taking 10 on climb checks, at least as long as she isn’t being attacked.]

Alev and the far archer again trade attacks, this time Alev’s arrow gaining no odd assistance in finding its target.  He doesn’t seem to need the assist, as Alev’s arrow finds the archer’s chest.  Unfortunately, the archer’s arrow also connects, scraping a deep, painful cut across Alev’s temple, a bit of blood now running down his face.  The nearer archer sends an arrow flying over Lydia’s head.

[Alev rolled 15+6=AC 21, hit.  Damage rolled 7. The archer critically hit Alev for 10 points of damage]

Gwyn swims with the current towards where he saw the woman go down and then dives underneath the surface.  In seconds he sees, and grabs, her limp helpless body under the waves.

[Gwyn made a Swim check vs DC 10 of 12+2=14, to reach her]

Up on the bridge, Maximillian continues his angry assault on Sunedilar, a slight nick of his glowing longsword still causing extreme pain from the force of the blow.  Sunedilar realizes that one more hit may drop him.

[Max hit Sunedilar for minimum damage, 7]

Lydia tries to spur her horse, but the scared animal, trembling all this time from the various spells and arrows whizzing around him, heads for the edge of the bridge instead.  Lydia finds she can’t control him, and quickly jumps off before it leaps from the bridge to fall into the water below.  The horse makes a loud, and painful, splash and begins flailing about, trying to swim as it is swept along with the current.

[To control the horse, Lydia rolled Ride check of 4+2=6, failed.  Second ride roll to keep it from going over the edge rolled 7+2=9, failed too.  Made a Reflex save of natural 20 to jump off the horse.  Horse hits the river and takes 3D6=15 normal damage and 2D3=4 non-lethal damage.  Light warhorses have 22 HPs, so it’s still barely conscious]

From under the bridge, Girdra yells “Damn it!  I don’t care how many of you stupid humans die today, but quit trying to kill the horses!”  Alicia and Gwyn can see her climbing, with unnatural speed and skill, down the support tower under the bridge to reach the horse below.  The ball of fire she created, floating on the river’s surface, disappears.


[Characters by initative, damage:   
Sunedilar, HP: 14(+8 NL)/38
Alicia, HPs: 21(+4 NL)/38, poisoned (-3 Dex)
Alev, HPs: 7/23
Blink Dog, unhurt, afraid
Archer 1, slightly hurt
Archer 2, very hurt
Man in white robes, dead
Gwyn, HP:11(+3 NL)/26
Woman in leather armor, very hurt
Maximillian, unhurt
Lydia, HP:13/26
Girdra, unhurt]


*Outside the general store in Taeirn*

The elven girl, arguing with Aligor, is quite short for her race, and fairly attractive with tied-back brown hair.  “I hid fine from you!  Been following you since you left the prison, so don’t be an ass.  Modrin says I have to help tomorrow too, since their might be traps.  Unless you just want all the traps to hit you as you blunder in there.  But maybe the mighty thief Hectaras didn’t put no traps on his place of business, and you’ll be just fine. Ha!”

She takes a step back from both Aligor and Fury, apparently satisfied they won’t immediately attack her, and resheaths her weapon.  “Modrin chose me ‘cause, like you, I got some crimes to pay off.  Not wanton murder like you, though, just stickin’ my nose where it didn’t belong.  My name is Mollia, not that you need to know.  But Modrin won’t want someone he don’t know getting involved…”, looking ruefully at Fury as she says this.

Fury meanwhile seems terribly distracted, muttering something over and over.  Aligor listens carefully and realizes it’s the word ‘Hectaras’.  As the dwarf asks Fury about him following, he seems to become clear again, saying “I wasn’t following you, dwarf.  As I said, I spotted this girl twice, outside Boone’s, and thought she was following me.  Then I trailed her as she followed you.  But if this Modrin won’t want my assistance, well… dwarf, you know Boone wants it.  Perhaps it would be better not to wait for morning.  We could investigate… Hectaras’ place now.  Assuming you know where it is; if not… I bet the spirited cow has been told where.”  He faces Mollia, and she looks a bit scared and shakes her head.  “Hey, this is Modrin’s mission!  I won’t get no credit for it if he isn’t around.”


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 6, 2004)

Gwyn swims with the girl's body to the cliffs, anchoring himself there with one claw while searching her for anything of value.  That done, he will let her float downstream and ascend cautiously.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 6, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Glind River Bridge*
> Alicia, lost in her own thoughts and hardly noticing there is still fighting taking place, finally grabs up everything of the priests and rolls his body into the river like so much garbage.  Then she begins the long climb back up the cliff.
> 
> [Sunedilar’s attack rolled 3+9=AC 12, missed.  I’m assuming Alicia is taking 10 on climb checks, at least as long as she isn’t being attacked.]




[ooc: How long would it take to get up the cliff if she's taking 10, as opposed to hurrying?]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 6, 2004)

*Lydia curses the loss of her horse, and runs on her own two feet to finish what she started.  Trying to get behind Sunedilar, she attempts to infuse him with Wee Jas healing power, so that he can continue to combat the holy champion.*


----------



## Cepter (Nov 7, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

(computer problems keeping me intermitantly offline. Right now I've got three broken keys, so forgive any typos. And Sundilar would have continued to attack, so all is well there.)

Backing up as he feels blood seep from his wounds, Sunedilar works to stay at distance, using the chain at nearly its full length as he swipes low, attempting to wrench the warrior from his feet.

(5 step move back and then attempting a trip)


----------



## Telsar (Nov 10, 2004)

*Glind River Bridge*

[Serpenteye: Climbing up 50 feet will take you 3 rounds.  The DC for this climb at that speed is 15, so if you take 10 the whole time, assuming no one attacks you, you’ll make it up safely.  Or I’ll let you try to climb faster vs DC 20, this would take 2 rounds, so 2 checks.  You’d have to roll 14+6(Str) or higher each time.  If you roll 10-13, you’ll make no progress, 9 or less and you fall.  So at best, you can only save 1 round, and then only if you make 2 fairly high rolls.  Alicia’s choice, but if she’s in a hurry…  ]

Sunedilar backs away from his enemy, swinging his chain at Max’s feet, but Max manages to leap over the weapon, avoiding being tripped.  Alev lets loose an arrow that flies way over the far archer’s head; perhaps the elf was trying to distract him instead of hit him.  Both archers continue their assault, with arrows striking both Alev and Lydia hard.  Alev’s wounds are throbbing with pain, and it won’t take much more before he drops.  Gwyn drags the woman to base of the cliffs.  Her face is a lovely shade of blue, until she coughs up a bit of water, clearly unconscious but still alive.

[Sunedilar’s trip rolled 2+9=AC 11, missed.  I don’t know why my dice are so keen on Sunny’s death, sorry. Alev’s attack rolled 1, missed. Alev and Lydia both take 6 damage. Gwyn rolled a Swim check to reach the shore, rolled 16+2=18, success. Gwyn can do a search next round; does he still want to send her downstream afterward?]

Under the bridge, Girdra pauses at the base of the structure’s support column, apparently lost in thought for a moment.  Then she dives into the water near the fallen horse, and begins leading it to the river’s edge, somehow calming it so it doesn’t drown itself.

While on the bridge, Maximillian advances towards the retreating Sunedilar, and his sword misses the warrior’s chest by just inches.  Lydia moves up behind her ally, and calls upon Wee Jas to heal Sunedilar, so he can bring a welcome death on Max, who seems to calm down just a bit, enough to say to the two evil adventurers before him, “We want the ogre, and the fiend.  My allies are going to continue to pick you off, and you haven’t touched me yet.  Now… if you were to turn on those two we want, hand them over to us, we can forget you ever associated with them.  I suggest you think about it… strongly.  Do you really care more about them then your own freedom?”

[Lydia rolls 7+4=11 hit points healed on Sunedilar]

[Characters by initative, damage:   
Sunedilar, HP: 25(+8 NL)/38
Alicia, HPs: 21(+4 NL)/38, poisoned (-3 Dex)
Alev, HPs: 1/23
Blink Dog, unhurt, afraid
Archer 1, slightly hurt
Archer 2, very hurt
Man in white robes, dead
Gwyn, HP:11(+3 NL)/26
Woman in leather armor, very hurt
Maximillian, unhurt
Lydia, HP:7/26
Girdra, unhurt]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 10, 2004)

Gwyn will reconsider, seeing his captive alive; instead, he will drag her to the place where the wizard had stood on the bank.  Once there, if he cannot be seen from above, he'll search and bind her; if he can, he'll threaten the woman's life to get the warriors above to back down.


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 10, 2004)

Telsar said:
			
		

> *Glind River Bridge*
> 
> [Serpenteye: Climbing up 50 feet will take you 3 rounds.  The DC for this climb at that speed is 15, so if you take 10 the whole time, assuming no one attacks you, you’ll make it up safely.  Or I’ll let you try to climb faster vs DC 20, this would take 2 rounds, so 2 checks.  You’d have to roll 14+6(Str) or higher each time.  If you roll 10-13, you’ll make no progress, 9 or less and you fall.  So at best, you can only save 1 round, and then only if you make 2 fairly high rolls.  Alicia’s choice, but if she’s in a hurry…  ]




[Slow and steady it is, then. Seems the fight will still be there for Alicia to join in when she gets up .]


----------



## Cepter (Nov 11, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hair, Human/Male Fighter*

There is no response from the fighter as he feels the darkling power of the holy woman seal some of his wounds closed. He swings his hain, creating a flashing web of steel coils before sending it spiraling at his opponent, this fool who had the terminity to tell him to abandon the course at this stage.

(attempting a disarm again)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 11, 2004)

*Lydia gasps in pain, and steps back slightly to attempt to heal her own wounds.*

"Just _get rid of him_," she hisses to Sunedilar, unbelieving that he would try to disarm a man that was attempting to kill him.

OOC - Lydia will cast _cure light wounds_ on herself.


----------



## Telsar (Nov 12, 2004)

*Glind River Bridge*

Silent Sunedilar tries again to wrap his chain around Max’s longsword, but can’t seem to pull it from the holy warrior’s inhuman strength.  Alev and his opponent, the far archer, are both nearly unconscious from their wounds, but their weakness causes both to miss with their arrows.

[On disarm attempt, Sunedilar rolls 5+9+4=18.  Max rolls total 25.  Alev’s attack again rolled 1, missed.]

With a distinct popping sound, the blink dog suddenly reappears on the bridge, apparently no longer afraid from Lydia’s spell.  It looks around for what opponents are available, then moves to the bridge’s side and looks over, spotting Alicia climbing up the cliffs.  From his position under the bridge, Gwyn can’t see the creature, so more than likely, it can’t see him as well.  Gwyn begins searching the woman; the dagger she was carrying was apparently dropped in the river.  He finds she’s wearing a simple gold necklace that might be worth a little.  She has a small purse with coins, and 3 potions on her, labeled Moderate Wounds Curative.  The dog turns to face Lydia and Sunedilar, looking like it’s about to pounce.

Before Lydia can start casting her spell, an arrow once again finds its mark, embedding into her thigh.  Maximillian lunges at Sunedilar, his longsword re-opening the wounds just cured by Lydia.  The cleric curses that the pain is almost making her pass out, and she heals herself of some of her arrow wounds.

[Lydia took 5 points of damage.  Sunedilar took 11 points of damage. Lydia cures herself of 5+4=9 damage.  If Lydia would have done something differently with the blink dog arriving, let me know and I’ll edit.]

[Characters by initative, damage:   
Sunedilar, HP: 14(+8 NL)/38
Alicia, HPs: 21(+4 NL)/38, poisoned (-3 Dex)
Alev, HPs: 1/23
Blink Dog, unhurt, afraid
Archer 1, slightly hurt
Archer 2, very hurt
Man in white robes, dead
Gwyn, HP:11(+3 NL)/26
Woman in leather armor, very hurt
Maximillian, unhurt
Lydia, HP:11/26
Girdra, unhurt]

[I’m hoping if Guilt Puppy would have Alev do anything because he’s so hurt (take cover, surrender, whatever), he’ll let us know.  ]


----------



## Paxus Asclepius (Nov 12, 2004)

Gwyn downs one of the potions, then draws his bow and tries to reach a position where he can see an opponent.


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Nov 13, 2004)

Alev grins and seethes as each new arrow strikes. Watching this last exchange miss, he calls out, measuring out his next shot: "Lydia, darling? I can't make any guarantees, but in my experience, when the blood amounts to this much --" he sloshes the toe of his boot through the puddle gathering beneath him "-- death is but a drip away."

Given the glimmer in his voice, it's hard to tell if he is hinting at a healing, or merely attempting to charm the necromancer.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 13, 2004)

*Lydia snarls mentally at the whole world, and then reaches over to close Alev's wounds.*

"Make sure you kill something before you die, Pretty Bird," she admonishes.

[OOC - _cure light wounds_ on Alev, 1d8+4.]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 15, 2004)

With a huff, Aligor looks over each of the two before him.  "Looks like yer gonna be workin wit us anyways, lass.  Might as well git it over wit now!  I know where this damn hex's place is, and I want my Urgrosh back!  B'sides, if'n we clear that damn nest out now, then Mordrin will surely realize that we did it, considerin we're the only ones that know what's happenin there 'n all.  So quit yer whinnin and let's git goin'.  Or if ya feel like it, go and run to Mordrin and tell him that plans changed.  I want this work over wit NOW!"

Aligor heads towards Hex's place.  Considering he knows where it is, and that the Urgorsh might be at stake, he might as well go now.  After all, hopefully those damn brats are tired and running scared by now.

OOC - Sorry for the delay, got promoted and moving offices.  As for the shopping spree, Aligor is looking for healing stuff, since he is always running low on hit points and such....which SUCKS!!!  Oh well, he's still alive....for now.....


----------



## Serpenteye (Nov 18, 2004)

[And Alicia keeps climbing.]


----------



## Cepter (Nov 20, 2004)

*Sunedilar al Hazir, Human/Male Fighter*

Sunedilar curses viciously in his native language, backing further away from this fighter whom he seems unable to even damage. But his faith never waivers, as he merely continues to try and put enough distance between the two of them to allow him to use his chain while preventing Maximillian from using his shorter ranged weapon. And if he can lead him into a situation where he will have to engage more than one enemy at once, so much the better.

(Sorry for the delay, had to replace the motherboard in my PC. As far as my action, if I can put enough distance between to prevent a counter attack and still attack, I will. If not, focus on distance and leading him into someone else)


----------

